# HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG + ISOFRANE SPECIAL



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all I would like to thank Ernie Romers for his permission to officially introduce the new HELBERG CH6 to the Watchuseek forum.

The new vintage diver *HELBERG CH6* combines SS 316L or Bronze case material with a classic design, a modern dial and extreme high lume application for greater visibility. As known from H2O models also the *HELBERG CH6* will offer great customization possibilities and built quality.

For the introduction of the HELBERG CH6 we are very glad to have teamed up with the two major strap manufacturer in Europe:
*1. ISOFRANE &
2. MADDOG STRAPS*

*HELBERG CH6 ISOFRANE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL:*
The original ISOFRANE rubber straps are the highest quality rubber straps you could get around the globe. Used by thousands of dive watch enthusiats you can´t go wrong with this strap. The majority of our watches will be equipped at later stage with ISOFRANE rubber straps and therefore we have worked out with the original ISOFRANE manufacturer a special deal only for this HELBERG CH6 Pre-Order:

ONLY during the HELBERG CH6 pre-order we will offer the optional ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP incl. the IN-buckle in the colors black, orange or blue in 24mm width for an additional 50USD. Only the best straps for your watch!

*HELBERG CH6 MADDOG PRE-ORDER SPECIAL:*
The first 300 pre-orders will get a handmade black SHARK leather strap incl. SS/Bronze buckle from the famous Austrian strap maker MADDOG with a RSP of 210 Euro / USD300 free of charge! This high quality, exotic black SHARK leather strap fits perfectly to the SS and bronze case and especially with the black ceramic inlay for the bezel. What a great combination!

The pre-order prices start at $450 for the HELBERG CH6 in stainless steel and at $495 for the HELBERG CH6 in bronze. Additional options are available on our shop pages. 
The estimated delivery time frame is APRIL / MAY 2014.

To join the pre-order press the following link: HELBERG CH6 Pre-Order

Here are the first renderings of the HELBERG CH6:


































*HELBERG CH6 specifications:*
Case material: Stainless Steel 316L or Bronze
Case back: Stainless Steel 316L
Case diameter: 45.50mm
Length: 50.50mm
Height: 16.40mm with flat sapphire crystal /
20.40mm with 4mm domed sapphire crystal
WR: 1000M / 100bar
Crown: 8.50mm
Dial: Glossy Black, Navy Blue, Drab Olive or Brown enamel dial with Super-LumiNova BGW9 marker
Handset: Chromed or golden handset with Super-LumiNova BGW9
Movement: Miyota 9015 / 28.800 bph / 42 hour reserve / 24 Jewels

You could choose the 
- case material (SS or bronze)
- bezel style (with or without black ceramic inlay)
- dial color (black, navy blue, drab olive, brown)
- handset color (chromed or golden)

All these options are visualized to the following images:










Higher resolution images could be found here:
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_top_comparison_1750.jpg
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_top_comparison_3500.jpg










Higher resolution images could be found here:
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_front_comparison_1750.jpg
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_front_comparison_3500.jpg










Higher resolution images could be found here:
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_45_comparison_1750.jpg
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_45_comparison_3500.jpg










Higher resolution images could be found here:
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_side_comparison_1750.jpg
http://www.helberg.com/images/stories/ch6/intro/helberg_ch6_dial_side_comparison_3500.jpg

The HELBERG CH6 will be available with two different sapphire crystals: FLAT or 4mm SUPER DOMED:


















The HELBERG case back:









The free handmade MADDOG black shark leather strap incl. buckle:









First prototype images of the HELBERG CH6 shark mesh bracelet:


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

This was the quickest buy I made, pre-ordered a bronze, olive dial solid bezel. The price is just right, the design is great..how can i resist..This is my second Helberg, may be a third one coming soon with the CH2.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

SS blue and Bronze brown on the way..


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice price, interesting piece. I really like bronze with olive dial with solid bezel. I just don't like waiting so I would rather pay full price in May if it still catches my interest. 
But very nice deal. :-!


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice deal, and I have watch money sitting in pp.. must resist and save it for a planned purchase, but it's hard! I really like the dial on this, and the domed crystal is really cool..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Killer Deal I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep them coming Clemens Thank you Thank you Thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome, amazing price and I'm sure you'll deliver amazing quality too. Bronze for under 500, Wow!
Love the vintage vibe; got the vintage already from the Orca series...but I don't have a bronze


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Watch deal of the YEAR!!!!

If this doesn't sell like hotcakes I'll be shocked. This thing hits all of the points....price, design, options, straps......mmmmm straps......That madddog with buckle....SICK....Isofrane at HALF price....WTF???? Clemens wheelin' and dealin' with suppliers to benefit us WUS.

And you cannot ask for a more trustworthy company to get in on a pre-order.

My first bronzo......


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

An incredible watch at an amazing price!!!

Preorder has been placed. :-!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow. Looks great and the price is right.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Zero willpower on this one. The straps alone are worth it. Ordered blue dial bronze with blue isofrane. Should be good.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Watch deal of the YEAR!!!!
> 
> If this doesn't sell like hotcakes I'll be shocked. This thing hits all of the points....price, design, options, straps......mmmmm straps......That madddog with buckle....SICK....Isofrane at HALF price....WTF???? Clemens wheelin' and dealin' with suppliers to benefit us WUS.
> 
> And you cannot ask for a more trustworthy company to get in on a pre-order.


Danny, you hit the nail on the head with these comments. |> |>


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

what I would see the inscription on the clock - made in Germany or made in China?


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the look and the price,but yet another watch that is TOO BIG !!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

RVP said:


> what I would see the inscription on the clock - made in Germany or made in China?


Lol, what you see is what you get!!!! I'm sure the renders are accurate...


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Lol, what you see is what you get!!!! I'm sure the renders are accurate...


ok, my lol friend. Why h2o vintage case cost 511$ and new watch cost 470$?
you really think this watch is 100% German made? and where swiss made watch?
and what's the difference between this watch and other - helson and etc. china made watches with Miyota?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Very good price, love the looks!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm trying to let this one go by, but man is it tempting!
I need to pay the bills and save for a planned purchase next year, or I'd jump on this. Bronze, brown dial, black bezel, domed sapphire...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Was waiting on this preorder  
PLACED ... both steel and bronze for me plz.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

First Bronze Diver has been ordered. hey i figure if Nishant is in, me too!:-d

I was so excited I even ordered the mesh bracelet for a bronze case:roll:...gonna have to contact H2O to see if they can change that part of the order...
I told myself, no more pre-orders till something actually arrives. But this IS an excellent deal.|>


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Watch deal of the YEAR!!!!
> 
> If this doesn't sell like hotcakes I'll be shocked. This thing hits all of the points....price, design, options, straps......mmmmm straps......That madddog with buckle....SICK....Isofrane at HALF price....WTF???? Clemens wheelin' and dealin' with suppliers to benefit us WUS.
> 
> ...


+1000
Just Placed my order


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

RVP said:


> what I would see the inscription on the clock - made in Germany or made in China?


Whether it is made in Germany or China, I know that with Clemens standards for high quality control the CH6 will be a nice one.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in for at least one but will probably wait until we are closer to the delivery date before putting down my money.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

ordered the bronze w/ ceramic/black dial.

Now the wait...

Anyone know how to tell whether you achieved the shark strap? My orders number 1400 but I highly doubt that many have been ordered in the last few hours, I suspect that may be the total number of gross ordered placed for h2o watches via their web portal.


I digress, lovely watch none the less, 




Sent from my RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you all for participating this pre-order. Up to now everybody is in for the free Maddog strap!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you all for participating this pre-order. Up to now everybody is in for the free Maddog strap!


Fantastic!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

chris slack said:


> I like the look and the price,but yet another watch that is TOO BIG !!!!


This! I'm really tempted to order, but don't think it will fit well on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have been looking for another bronze watch with a blue dial since I sold my benarus (stupidly) so I am excited. Might be a hair big but I will make it work


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in for a Bronze/Brown Dial/Black Bezel/Superdome.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Geee... ...Life is like a box of chocolates. Clemens took the box cover off and gave us a page full of so many options. I do hope I can configure my life companion in the similar manner like how Clemens does for his line of Helberg and H20 watches.


P.S. I not complaining that my wify isn't good but isn't it wonderful to ve custom choices ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Geee... ...Life is like a box of chocolates. Clemens took the box cover off and gave us a page full of so many options. I do hope I can configure my life companion in the similar manner like how Clemens does for his line of Helberg and H20 watches.
> 
> P.S. I not complaining that my wify isn't good but isn't it wonderful to ve custom choices ?


The only difference with this box of chocolates, is that you KNOW what you're gonna get:

Quality
Great CS
and a kickazz watch!!

no matter what combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RogueJestyr said:


> This! I'm really tempted to order, but don't think it will fit well on my 6.5" wrist.


you'd be surprised how well this style case wears on a smaller wrist, the L2L is not too big either.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dang!!! I thought I was done for 2013... after trading for another Rolex this morning and I stumbled on this pre order 

Pre ordered a SS Blue dial flat crystal CH6 with a blue iso, since I have 2 bronze watches, but I keep looking back.... Maybe a brown or green dialed bronze CH6 would be a nice addition??  

This case is stunning, and the dial super clean. This a great combo overall and at a killer price form someone who's put out other amazing high quality watches!! How can a WIS resist the CH6??


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ordered the CH6 last night in bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel. Don't know what's up with me, haven't even received the CH1 or the TNT challenger I pre ordered yet, and my watch drawer is overflowing. I guess I can't pass up a good watch, either that or I am serious addict. Probably the latter.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> dang!!! I thought I was done for 2013... after trading for another Rolex this morning and I stumbled on this pre order
> 
> Pre ordered a SS Blue dial flat crystal CH6 with a blue iso, since I have 2 bronze watches, but I keep looking back.... Maybe a brown or green dialed bronze CH6 would be a nice addition??
> 
> This case is stunning, and the dial super clean. This a great combo overall and at a killer price form someone who's put out other amazing high quality watches!! How can a WIS resist the CH6??


I keep looking at the bronze since I ordered the black/black SS. Especially with the free Maddog strap, not sure if can resist!!!!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Ordered the CH6 last night in bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel. Don't know what's up with me, haven't even received the CH1 or the TNT challenger I pre ordered yet, and my watch drawer is overflowing. I guess I can't pass up a good watch, either that or I am serious addict. Probably the latter.


 Ugh... I couldn't resist either; I ordered that same combination. This will be my 1st "bronze case"; I'm not a fan of the whole 'patina' thing though... I'm hoping I can just keep it clean. But, at this price, I couldn't resist. The "Mad Dog" strap offer is a HUGE plus... (Don't even mention the $50 orange Isofrane) And, with H20 quality...I figure it'll be worth the price. Only gripe; 2 bezel options doesn't seem like enough. I hope a "blue bezel" option becomes available for that blue dial; on a blue Isofrane strap... That would be my next acquisition.


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Ordered the CH6 last night in bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel. Don't know what's up with me, haven't even received the CH1 or the TNT challenger I pre ordered yet, and my watch drawer is overflowing. I guess I can't pass up a good watch, either that or I am serious addict. Probably the latter.


I guess i have a more serious problem than you, beside CH 1 and the Wus rattrapante, i also ordered Makara octopus and OWC 9401..and if CH 2 is coming, i don't think i have the will to resist ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I decided to order another Ch6!!!!!!!!! Bronze with the Blue/Bronze and Blue Isofrane!!!!! And Free Maddog Shark Strap!!! Killer Deal Wow!!!!! Is it April /May yet Lol


----------



## Chugush (Mar 20, 2013)

And I decided to order Ch6!Bronze with the Olive/Bronze and Black Isofrane! What kind of bronze will it be? Oceanictime says it will be CuSn8. But i can not find this information on the preorder page. Hmmm....


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

No willpower on this one, the deal is just too good. Ever since I saw the rendering on OceanicTime I knew I would not be able to resist. I'm in for my first bronze and my first watch from Clemens, Olive/Bronze Bezel/Super dome. This wait is gonna kill me.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will use CuSn8. If I remember correctly, I have added an image of the raw material in the "old" CH6 thread.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeeeap. This forum is officially dangerous. I'm in.










I'm curious though whether the dial text will be white (per the images on the Helberg site) or dark gray/black, as shown at the top of the thread? I'd vote for the darker/subdued text, given the option :-!


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> [...] Anyone know how to tell whether you achieved the shark strap? My orders number 1400 [...]


I just placed order number 1579, FWIW. Assuming the numbers are sequential (and everyone's grabbing a CH6) Clemens looks to be moving through the first 300 units pretty quickly!

Any idea when we might trip over the line for the Maddog strap offer? Hate to think I was no. 301...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Force434 said:


> I just placed order number 1579, FWIW. Assuming the numbers are sequential (and everyone's grabbing a CH6) Clemens looks to be moving through the first 300 units pretty quickly!
> 
> Any idea when we might trip over the line for the Maddog strap offer? Hate to think I was no. 301...


Clemens said if it is on the order page when you order then its still available, he will take it down when the special has been achieved!!!!!


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

mekenical said:


> Clemens said if it is on the order page when you order then its still available, he will take it down when the special has been achieved!!!!!


Good to hear. I was a little anxious about this as well but I figured Clemens wouldn't let us down. I'm sure they will go pretty quick though, I was order 1555 at 11:45 US Central time.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Another one ...
SS, blue dial, shark mesh


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a Bronze / Black Dial / Ceramic Bezel / Black ISO, Order 1595. Initially was going to go for the Bronze / Blue / Solid Bezel but really liked the look of the ceramic bezel, black dial combo. 

I hope the ceramic bezel is engraved and lumed. I have sent them an email regarding this.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

this looks might tempting!!
whats the lug width 22? 24?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

24mm



arlee said:


> this looks might tempting!!
> whats the lug width 22? 24?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

primerak said:


> 24mm


IMO, this diver with 24mm lug sure kick some ass ! OMG, did u guys realized that it has a big dia.8.5mm crown ? Bigger than CH1's !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> I hope the ceramic bezel is engraved and lumed. I have sent them an email regarding this.


Yes, it´s engraved and lumed.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Ceramic bezel is engraved, AND lumed?! So, so happy I chose that option. 24mm lugs, massive crown, this watch keeps getting better and better. 24mm opens up a whole bunch of gunny options for me 

Just wish id opted for the super dome... Ugh



Sent from my RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the nicest new offerings that I've seen in a long time. The colors are great, especially the blue. Very few people get the shade of blue right.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Order in! First watch from Clemens, first bronze watch for me, first pre-order ever.... can't wait!!!!

I went with the olive dial and the black iso... a no brainer really!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Really looking forward to this one..... it is only October and release date is April/May of next year. Patience for this one. b-)

I received an email confirmation yesterday from Clemens for my preorder:

- SS case
- Black dial
- Black ceramic bezel
- Flat crystal
- Shark mesh
- Shark strap
- #11

Talked with Clemens. Maybe I will get the opportunity to shoot some photos of the prototypes when they are ready. :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Really looking forward to this one..... it is only October and release date is April/May of next year. Patience for this one. b-)
> 
> I received an email confirmation yesterday from Clemens for my preorder:
> 
> ...


Cant wait too see your pics!!!! I got #10 Lol same combo in SS!!! 199 more days!!!!! Approx.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Too funny! You are even counting the number of days until release. I'm with ya. :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your great comments and enthusiasm!!! 
That´s the perfect payback also for my work during the last couple of days and weeks. We are (currently) a small company with one person behind, being responsible for everything, like design, construction (a big thanks to my engineer working so patiently with me!), purchasing, assembling, marketing, cooperations, imaging (thank you to Dave/sheriffd2 and Dave/Demo111 for their incredible photos!), sales, service, distribution and not to forget the accounting & paper work.  I´m also a material guy and develop with my DLC coating companies new coatings and with others, like my knife maker, new exotic materials. But all of this would be impossible without your support! 

I will send out payment and serial number confirmations today and the next days. I´m currently getting about 250 emails a day so I hope you´re a bit patient with me.  To reduce the workload I have to have a strict serial number processing strategy. 

- All serial numbers will be given on first come - first serve base without exception.
- If the serial number was not included into the order I will choose the lowest available. 
- If all serial number requests are taken already I will choose the lowest serial possible. 
- The serial number given is not negotiable. 

Again, thanks for joining in!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ Too funny! You are even counting the number of days until release. I'm with ya. :-d


 I seen someone post 200 days so to keep it flowing!!!!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> Ceramic bezel is engraved, AND lumed?! So, so happy I chose that option. 24mm lugs, massive crown, this watch keeps getting better and better. 24mm opens up a whole bunch of funny options for me
> 
> Just wish id opted for the super dome... Ugh
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218 using Tapatalk


Just email Clemens thru the h20 web site and I am sure he can add it in, just let him know your pre order number or invoice number


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently getting about 250 emails a day


impressive, well done.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Order placed for the biggest no-brainer of the year.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, I just ordered bronze/blue/solid bezel/flat sapphire/gold hands. I got a blue Isofrane as well!

Are we still in the first 300 for the Maddog?

Cool watch, can't wait!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a fine looking watch. I've not been into the vintage look of some of the latest microbrand offerings (other than milsubs) but this one is an exception. Such a nice, bold and clean dial & bezel, and a case with sleek and pleasing lines. I am very glad it is 45mm, which is way too big for me, otherwise I'd be selling something today to come up wiith funds to buy a stainless with black dial, black bezel, and the Maddog Strap. If this were <42mm, at this price I would be all over it.

Good luck with the pre-order!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been asked, but I didn't see an answer yet. Is the crown on the bronze version made of bronze?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It's a special Bronze crown with a stainless steel insert. Same bronze material as the case but as stong as the SS crown. The best out of both worlds.  good night from Germany


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s engraved and lumed.


Thank you for confirming, that is what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> It's a special Bronze crown with a stainless steel insert. Same bronze material as the case but as stong as the SS crown. The best out of both worlds.  good night from Germany


Very cool! I've had a few bronze watches, but this will be my first with a bronze crown. I'm looking forward to the "complete" bronze!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

BTW, I just put in the order for my third CH6  
Think I need my Bronze in 2 colors ...


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nishant said:


> BTW, I just put in the order for my third CH6
> Think I need my Bronze in 2 colors ...


Baller! b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nishant said:


> BTW, I just put in the order for my third CH6
> Think I need my Bronze in 2 colors ...


Triple play......CH6+6+6

Why do I feel like listening to Iron Maiden Number of the Beast??

Muahahaha. =

Nishant is hardcore! Way to go.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Nishant said:


> BTW, I just put in the order for my third CH6
> Think I need my Bronze in 2 colors ...


You really make me speechless.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> You really make me speechless.


My pleasure 

I am just as excited about my 3 Shark Maddogs with his uber cool buckles...

The new CH6 is a no-brainer .. Should sell better than pancakes !!! Good luck Clemens ..


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Am I correct in the assumption this is NOT a Limited Edition? I did not see it stated anywhere and it will not affect my purchasing one of these beauties but just wanted to know from the source.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This time we do not limit the sales quantity. I think it´s naturally limited as we are a very small brand and just known in a very small watch enthusiat group.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nishant
What are the details on the 3 you picked?


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Clemens, if i order a bronze case, that isofrane will come with a bronze buckler?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The ISOFRANE strap will always come with the original SS ISOFRANE buckle. 
The standard leather strap will come in the same case material as the watch itself. So if you ordered a bronze CH6 the standard buckle is in bronze too. 

IMPORTANT: I thing for the next couple of days the MADDOG straps will available. As soon as I remove the info about the MADDOG strap out of our online shop this promotion will stop! 
So as long as you see the MADDOG promotion during your order placement in the text description you could be sure that you will receive this MADDOG strap! No need to ask by email! 

Also the MADDOG UBER buckle  (thanks Nishant for this great German word!) will be bundled accordingly to your case material. So bronze case -> bronze buckle / SS case -> SS buckle.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The ISOFRANE strap will always come with the original SS ISOFRANE buckle.
> The standard leather strap will come in the same case material as the watch itself. So if you ordered a bronze CH6 the standard buckle is in bronze too.
> 
> IMPORTANT: I thing for the next couple of days the MADDOG straps will available. As soon as I remove the info about the MADDOG strap out of our online shop this promotion will stop!
> ...


Hi there, Clemens!

I flat out loved this watch very much!

I want to go ahead and place my pre-order,_* badly*_!

I have two questions, please:

1) I happen to don't like leather straps. I don't like them at all, specially on diver's (and my collection is composed 100% of diver's, only). So could I ask for a replacement of the Maddog strap for a second Isofrane? Instead of getting the watch with the optional ISO and Maddog, I'd like to have mine with 2 Isofranes (one optional and the other as the original strap already assembled on the watch);

2) I have sent emails to you through your WUS profile and both through the CH6 online pre-order site and the H20 official site ("contact us" web form on the 2 instances)...have tried to contact you since 3 days ago, but unfortunatelly no reply so far. I have a special request in regards to shipping, of which I explain in detail what I need, how and why. I know you're extremely busy, managing the lots of emails since the last few days (as you posted above), but I'm only waiting your reply to my inquiry before I place my pre-order. That's the only thing that's still keeping me (and other local WIS friends in my country) from jumping onboard. So please, Clemens, as soon as you have a chance, please reply my messages regarding shipping.

Thanks so much, brother!
Regards,
CHRIS


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Chris,

our specials, like the ONE ISOFRANE and one MADDOG strap for one HELBERG CH6, are fixed and non-negotiable. Both specials are only valid for the HELBERG CH6, not changeable and non-payable. Therefore we could and will not change this pre-order condition.

Also our shipping is fixed to FEDEX Express as we have made the best experiences in the last years with their service. Shipping into the US or to Asian countries takes just 2-3 days and not even one package was lost. Changing the courier on individual request is impossible to handle for us and if a package gets lost all the troubles are starting. 

Sorry for that, but I´m sure you will understand.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> our specials, like the ONE ISOFRANE and one MADDOG strap for one HELBERG CH6, are fixed and non-negotiable. Both specials are only valid for the HELBERG CH6, not changeable and non-payable. Therefore we could and will not change this pre-order condition.
> 
> ...


I see.

Thank you for the answer, anyways.

Regards,
CHRIS


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet- another great looking dive watch that's large and unwearable for me.... love the design and the pricepoint though


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it April yet?

This is going to be a looong wait...


----------



## Papo0 (Mar 29, 2012)

RogueJestyr said:


> This! I'm really tempted to order, but don't think it will fit well on my 6.5" wrist.


Having the same issue, biggest watch I have is 44mm not sure how much different the 1.5mm is going to make.. May hve to wait till prototype pics of the actual watch rathe than comp generated ones are out before I place an order.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wanted to add the calculated weight of the HELBERG CH6 in bronze:

172g with leather and bronze buckle

The SS version will be slightly less as the specific weight of SS is lower compared to bronze. For the mesh bracelet I would expect around 80g additionally.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Will it be possible to order an extra Maddog buckle? I have ordered the bronze, but it is such a cool strap that I'd love it in SS as well for my PAM.

Also does Isofrane make bronze buckles? Happy to order from elsewhere obviously, but would be awesome if they did.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but that´s impossible. I have fixed contracts with my suppliers and if you need a second MADDOG strap, Maddog buckle or Isofrane rubber strap you have to purchase from the original manufacturer through their website:

Willkommen auf der Startseite
isofrane dive watch strap made for divers

The ISOFRANE rubber will be supplied ONLY with the SS IN buckle. No other buckle or material is available.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nishant
> What are the details on the 3 you picked?


SS Black with Ceramic Bezel + Chrome Hands + Iso
Bronze Black Dial + Gold Hands
Bronze Green Dial + Gold Hands

Lovin the Helson Bronze with flat crystal .. Hence, decided against the double domed in the end.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I would LOVE one of these, but even with 50mm lug to lug it's just too damn big for my 6.6" wrist! o|


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

peakay said:


> I would LOVE one of these, but even with 50mm lug to lug it's just too damn big for my 6.6" wrist! o|


Go for it!

It's nice to have a variety of sizes to choose from. Not every watch needs to be small and subdued. And like you say - 50mm lug to lug is hardly big these days..


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

shaneotool said:


> Go for it!
> 
> It's nice to have a variety of sizes to choose from. Not every watch needs to be small and subdued. And like you say - 50mm lug to lug is hardly big these days..


Not without being able to try it on first; I've seen enough pictures of 44mm> watches on similar sized wrists to mine to know that they are out of proportion, whatever the lug to lug. :-(


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Clemens, When is the company going public? I want to buy some stock


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we have received the first samples of the HELBERG CH6 mesh bracelet. We will add the engraving of the HELBERG logo for final version.

The length of the shark mesh bracelet is approx. 190mm and has removeable links to adjust to your wrist size!
The tickness of the shark mesh bracelet is 4.30mm! 










































The HELBERG CH6 MESH mounted to the H2O ORCA VINTAGE:

















I like it also on my ORCAS.  Maybe better drop the logo on the bracelet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mngambler said:


> Clemens, When is the company going public? I want to buy some stock


 But those will be very expensive!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, nice looking shark mesh. Glad I have one on my CH6 order. |> |>


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Just wanted to add the calculated weight of the HELBERG CH6 in bronze:
> 
> 172g with leather and bronze buckle
> 
> The SS version will be slightly less as the specific weight of SS is lower compared to bronze. For the mesh bracelet I would expect around 80g additionally.


Nice! A little less than my Ecozilla (which can be worn on a 6.75" wrist b-))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

shaneotool said:


> Go for it!
> 
> It's nice to have a variety of sizes to choose from. Not every watch needs to be small and subdued. And like you say - 50mm lug to lug is hardly big these days..


Last I checked, 50mm in 2012 measures the same as 50mm in 1970 or... 

if it's too big, it's too big. Too many folks wear ridiculously large watches and it seems Peaky is concerned about the size for right reasons.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last I checked, 50mm in 2012 measures the same as 50mm in 1970 or...
> 
> if it's too big, it's too big. Too many folks wear ridiculously large watches and it seems Peaky is concerned about the size for right reasons.


I'm with the Jeepster re his above thoughts regardin' this matter. You see so many pics of thin wristed guys takin' on large watches, and frankly it can look ridiculous ...sometimes even uber-ridiculous!

Like Mr Eastwood says... "a man's gotta know his limitations"! 

GL


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I tend to not try and judge what others wear. I may see some that look huge on a small wrist but it could be the angle of the photo. It could also be that its just way too big for them. Many like to wear a big watch and that's their prerogative. Peakay has good reason(s) for asking his questions about size. I know (from experience) that my 6.5 inch wrist could NOT handle the Steinhart Apollon due to the straight lugs and large lug to lug measurement. On the flip side I have seen it on wrists just above me (6.75") and the actually looked fine. There are many factors that come into play for watches on wrists (flatness, wrist bone, where the watch is worn). Anyways i'm preaching to the choir here  To each their OWN I say


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

How do you guys know if you qualified for the Mad Dog strap? I'm going through checkout and it's not itemized in my order.

Also, my order is showing the VAT added.

I haven't hit the "Confirm Order" button yet.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

digivandig said:


> How do you guys know if you qualified for the Mad Dog strap? I'm going through checkout and it's not itemized in my order.
> 
> Also, my order is showing the VAT added.
> 
> I haven't hit the "Confirm Order" button yet.


As long as the text is still on the order page then the special is available.

did you sign up on the site (create an account?)

if you are charged the VAT you will be refunded.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

mekenical said:


> As long as the text is still on the order page then the special is available.
> 
> did you sign up on the site (create an account?)
> 
> if you are charged the VAT you will be refunded.


Awesome! Just read Post #78 before I read your reply and hit the Confirm button. I did register on your site, but VAT is still showing up. I'll pay the $357 then wait for a refund on the $57. Thanks.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

digivandig said:


> Awesome! Just read Post #78 before I read your reply and hit the Confirm button. I did register on your site, but VAT is still showing up. I'll pay the $357 then wait for a refund on the $57. Thanks.


Clemens will take care of you!!! just send him an email and let him know you we're charged the VAT.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had to get a bronze CH 6 too! Kept going back to it...  So i got a Bronze, solid bezel, high dome, brown dial and isofrane this time to complement my SS Blue Ceramic bezel flat crystal CH6! Can't wait!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice choices, I grabbed the same 2, but got the dome on the blue SS and flat bronze.. I've been having second thoughts about the ceramic bezel on the SS blue dial..


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I had to get a bronze CH 6 too! Kept going back to it...  So i got a Bronze, solid bezel, high dome, brown dial and isofrane this time to complement my SS Blue Ceramic bezel flat crystal CH6! Can't wait!


You sir have excellent taste. I already ordered the same bronze configuration and am considering adding the ss option as we'll.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

I ordered SS Blue dial with Ceramic super domed!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

The super dome on the blue should be incredible.

I had to get a blue in SS with the flat crystal and steel bezel just because of the incredible color of that blue dial and the contrast with the brushed Ss fininsh. Just amazing.

Would love to see some real life pics when you get the super dome blue with the ceramic...should be outrageous!
Actually reminds me a bit of the CH1 with that superdome.



jsong831 said:


> I ordered SS Blue dial with Ceramic super domed!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if the cases are going to be exclusive to the CH6?

I may have missed that somewhere and dont know if Clemes already indicated that item one way or another. Just curious as I already ordered. 

A very very generous offer from Clemens/Helberg regardless!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

So finally will the font be black or white?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Couldn't resist any longer. Order placed.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Is this watch basically the Olivier watch under a different brand?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Is this watch basically the Olivier watch under a different brand?


?! Not even the same case!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ?! Not even the same case!


Face on they just looked the same which made me think someone had taken on the design.










When you see the Olivier face on it's an easy mistake to make but thanks for clarifying that. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No pb. I think this case looks more svelte and fluid and refined than the Longio case used by Roland and other micros. 
I am not sure but the CH6 case looks like it may be Clemens' own design and it looks very nice. The profile is nicer to
me than the Longio case. But I agree the overall design is overall very similar.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

There is only so much one can do in making a vintage-look cushioned case...the CH6's top beveled polished edge is a great touch!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> No pb. I think this case looks more svelte and fluid and refined than the Longio case used by Roland and other micros.
> I am not sure but the CH6 case looks like it may be Clemens' own design and it looks very nice. The profile is nicer to
> me than the Longio case. But I agree the overall design is overall very similar.


I actually loved the look of the Olivier so the fact I seen similarity was a good thing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I actually loved the look of the Olivier so the fact I seen similarity was a good thing.


Me too. I had that same case on my Bali Ha'i C and liked it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So the wait begins. 

Thank goodness I have my new Orca's to hold me over....my 6th Orca has shipped today (second white dial) as I had to have another with all silver hands and a flat crystal (first white dial I have is a 4mm dome with orange min hand and 2892 upgrade). So as some of you can attest, it's pretty easy to buy multiple H20's just for the fact that there are so many cool ass options and that you really cannot have just one!

So that now brings me to 8 H20's including my Kalmars and now the CH6 bronzo being magic # 9!

Clemens OWNS me....LOL


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny, will you be getting the DLC dive case that will be coming out next?


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Danny, you got it BAD ...six Orca's!!!!!

Not only should you be on Clemens Christmas card list ...he should should be invitin' you around for some turkey on the 25th! 


GL


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a way to verify if a certain LE number is already taken?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Clemens will take care of you!!! just send him an email and let him know you we're charged the VAT.


I too have been charged with the VAT, but i'm just working under the assumption that the $57 will come off the final balance when that's paid early/mid next year.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> So the wait begins.
> 
> Thank goodness I have my new Orca's to hold me over....my 6th Orca has shipped today (second white dial) as I had to have another with all silver hands and a flat crystal (first white dial I have is a 4mm dome with orange min hand and 2892 upgrade). So as some of you can attest, it's pretty easy to buy multiple H20's just for the fact that there are so many cool ass options and that you really cannot have just one!
> 
> ...


Danny T the only cure is to keep buying more!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> I too have been charged with the VAT, but i'm just working under the assumption that the $57 will come off the final balance when that's paid early/mid next year.


I believe Clemens said he will refund the VAT to those who shouldn't be charged.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

I would totally do this if it was 40mm and 45mm lug-to-lug!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

mojojojo said:


> I too have been charged with the VAT, but i'm just working under the assumption that the $57 will come off the final balance when that's paid early/mid next year.


I didn't even have to email Clemens. I included a note in my order that I was charged VAT, and just after midnight the day I ordered, Clemens emailed me to let me know he'd be refunding my $57.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

mondocheesemonster said:


> I would totally do this if it was 40mm and 45mm lug-to-lug!


That would be smaller than an SKX 007 which wears small, even on my 7" wrist.


----------



## The Beav (Nov 4, 2011)

Like many of you, I just could not resist the deal, especially with the Maddog Strap! Bronze with black ceramic bezel and golden hands is coming my way!!!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

What color dial and crystal type? I mean, you cant hold out on the details!!!!!

If anyone does not want their Isophrane strap, let me know and I will discuss a purchase kindly!!!



The Beav said:


> Like many of you, I just could not resist the deal, especially with the Maddog Strap! Bronze with black ceramic bezel and golden hands is coming my way!!!


----------



## raxx (Feb 24, 2012)

Just ordered my first bronzo; solid bezel, 4mm super dome, Black dial, golden hands, no isofrane as I'm looking forward to the Maddog and a few other strap/buckle options. Next year couldn't come any sooner!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

raxx said:


> Just ordered my first bronzo; solid bezel, 4mm super dome, Black dial, golden hands, no isofrane as I'm looking forward to the Maddog and a few other strap/buckle options. Next year couldn't come any sooner!


Hey Fellow , there will be more to come from Clemens towards year end and next yr ... ...


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

tako_watch said:


> There is only so much one can do in making a vintage-look cushioned case...the CH6's top beveled polished edge is a great touch!


The CH6 case has a striking resemblance with the Zixen Trimix (minus the screw-bars set up at the lugs), which is an excelent thing since I love all my Trimix (own 03 of them). Even the bezel profile and crown look the same.

Of course, case finishing looks different, with the CH6 top deep brushing giving it the edge (this top brushing looks tremendous, lemme tell ya... ) whilst on the Trimix the finishing is more like a bead blasted look.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, the lack of chapter ring on the CH6 opens up the dial face (an effect that will be increased by the dome crystal, btw) thus giving the illusion of it being bigger than the Trimix...


----------



## The Beav (Nov 4, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> What color dial and crystal type? I mean, you cant hold out on the details!!!!!
> 
> If anyone does not want their Isophrane strap, let me know and I will discuss a purchase kindly!!!


I went with the Black Dial & Flat Crystal. I was thinking of the domed crystal, but just not sure of how that would look. I am actually thinking of also doing a SS with Blue Dial, Black Bezel & domed crystal as well, but still holding! Maddog strap is just too good a deal to resist, so not sure I can actually hold off on adding this to my order.

TB


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

There certainly is NOT a bad combination on this piece. It is amazing so many configurations can all look so good!

I thinik u did right with the black and flat crystal. It will look incredible with the ceramic bezel.

I got the blue with the ss bezel and flat crystal. I think the blue dial is just the right shade/intensity for the all steel case/bezel



The Beav said:


> I went with the Black Dial & Flat Crystal. I was thinking of the domed crystal, but just not sure of how that would look. I am actually thinking of also doing a SS with Blue Dial, Black Bezel & domed crystal as well, but still holding! Maddog strap is just too good a deal to resist, so not sure I can actually hold off on adding this to my order.
> 
> TB


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, I'm finally dipping my toe in the bronze wading pool.


HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG SPECIAL - ISOFRANE SPECIAL 
- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: 4mm SUPER domed saph.. 
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Drab olive dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset 
- ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Black ISOFRANE rubbe.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SHARK MESH BAND (optional): WITHOUT SHARK MESH B..


I may sell the Isofrane and get an OD green Benafrane with Benarus bronze buckle for the CH6, but I have a few months to make up my mind. Anyone have experience with torching an Iso IN buckle to get a bronze effect?


----------



## iheartangels (Jan 9, 2011)

Any chance we see these with a date window in the future?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> OK, I'm finally dipping my toe in the bronze wading pool.
> 
> HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG SPECIAL - ISOFRANE SPECIAL
> - HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (..
> ...


Torching the buckle would work. Here is a brushed SS pre-v that I had done.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

iheartangels said:


> Any chance we see these with a date window in the future?


X2


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Torching the buckle would work. Here is a brushed SS pre-v that I had done.


Yeah, I've seen brushed SS buckles that had been torched, but I was curious if it would look as good on the blasted finish of the IN buckle.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I have no plan to create a date wheel with date.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Could not resist ordered Stainless/Ceramic Inlay/Black dial. Nervous about ordering a watch just based on renderings but looking forward to seeing the real thing.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

HB32 said:


> Could not resist ordered Stainless/Ceramic Inlay/Black dial. Nervous about ordering a watch just based on renderings but looking forward to seeing the real thing.


Don't be nervous. With h20 the real thing has always exceeded (my expectations at least) so I say you have nothing to worry about. You will be very very happy.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Don't be nervous. With h20 the real thing has always exceeded (my expectations at east) so I say you have nothing to worry about. You will be very very happy.


Very true, my experiences as well.


----------



## ZIPERIAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Waht do you guys think, flat or domed. I am leaning towards flat.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ZIPERIAN said:


> Waht do you guys think, flat or domed. I am leaning towards flat.


If you don't have any domed watches, I say go for it. Being as that I have two, I went for flat.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ZIPERIAN said:


> Waht do you guys think, flat or domed. I am leaning towards flat.


I went with flat (bronze/black dial/ceramic bezel).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

ZIPERIAN said:


> Waht do you guys think, flat or domed. I am leaning towards flat.


I went with flat for both my ss and bronze. If there was a third slightly domed option I would've went with that.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anonsurfer said:


> I went with flat (brass/black dial/ceramic bezel).


You mean bronze


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> You mean bronze


Yes I did


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

The blue dial look terrific!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to verify if a certain LE number is already taken?


Email Clemens and ask.


----------



## jsciii (Aug 15, 2009)

This one was an easy buy! Blue SS, stainless bezel, flat crystal, blue iso, mesh bracelet ordered. Nice doing business with you again Clemens!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I like wearing a lot of dive watches on mesh, but since I ordered the bronze case, I didn't opt for the mesh bracelet. Has anyone besides me noticed this recent addition to Strapcode's selection?

24mm Stainless Steel Heavy Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug, IP Antique Bronze


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> I like wearing a lot of dive watches on mesh, but since I ordered the bronze case, I didn't opt for the mesh bracelet. Has anyone besides me noticed this recent addition to Strapcode's selection?
> 
> 24mm Stainless Steel Heavy Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug, IP Antique Bronze


Noticed it about a week ago. Very intriguing, however, I'm not sure how the IP coating holds up.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch looks gorgeous. Only downside IMHO is not having a date option. Just knowing the 9015 has a date complication but it's covered by the dial drives me crazy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> I like wearing a lot of dive watches on mesh, but since I ordered the bronze case, I didn't opt for the mesh bracelet. Has anyone besides me noticed this recent addition to Strapcode's selection?
> 
> 24mm Stainless Steel Heavy Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug, IP Antique Bronze


This bracelet may work with other bronze watches because they have more of a yellow hued bronze material and won't with the CH6. Reason is that Clemens is using the bronze that is has more warm hues red/brown which is MUCH better IMO.

I think the bronze/leather combo is the best option, and rubber second.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get my liver of sulphur patina going on on this case! I reckon the ceramic bezel and patina bronze will be a very, very interesting combo.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Clemens, I've had a change of mind and would like to change my preorder to the superdome instead of the flat sapphire.

Invoice #710, order ID 1616, ordered 23/10/13.

Thanks!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

skorN83 said:


> Clemens, I've had a change of mind and would like to change my preorder to the superdome instead of the flat sapphire.
> 
> Invoice #710, order ID 1616, ordered 23/10/13.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe you'd be better off emailing him
[email protected]


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Watch looks gorgeous. Only downside IMHO is not having a date option. Just knowing the 9015 has a date complication but it's covered by the dial drives me crazy.


Yeah, but there's a flip side to that coin, which is a positive one: since there's no date window, then you won't have to screw and unscrew the crown quite often to set the watch. If it stops, then all you have to do is pick it up at the time reading where it stopped and shake it up to start it back at the correct time (something that you'll be able to do 12 hours later, tops). For a collector that rotates a lot his watches, this is not a problem. And it will preserve the crown threads and tube threads, since you won't need to use the crown so often, thus avoiding wearing the threads out on the long, long term use of the watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right, Chris! 
I have several watches in rotation without watch winder and this always requires to change not only the time, but also the date or accept that the date is wrong. The date window also distracts from the dial and case itself. Additionally it would not have the same color as the dial. I have custom SWISS made date wheels for the ORCA series and the ETA 2824, but trying to get Miyota date wheels done in Switzerland would be quite difficult. 
At the end I enjoy the clear dial and nice case of the HELBERG CH6, instead of looking at a date wheel wrongly set and with the wrong color. Hope you think the same.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s right, Chris!
> I have several watches in rotation without watch winder and this always requires to change not only the time, but also the date or accept that the date is wrong. The date window also distracts from the dial and case itself. Additionally it would not have the same color as the dial. I have custom SWISS made date wheels for the ORCA series and the ETA 2824, but trying to get Miyota date wheels done in Switzerland would be quite difficult.
> At the end I enjoy the clear dial and nice case of the HELBERG CH6, instead of looking at a date wheel wrongly set and with the wrong color. Hope you think the same.


I'm on board with that, I can't even see the date on most of my watches... But it drives me nuts knowing it's wrong, so I have to set it every time...


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s right, Chris!
> I have several watches in rotation without watch winder and this always requires to change not only the time, but also the date or accept that the date is wrong. The date window also distracts from the dial and case itself. Additionally it would not have the same color as the dial. I have custom SWISS made date wheels for the ORCA series and the ETA 2824, but trying to get Miyota date wheels done in Switzerland would be quite difficult.
> At the end I enjoy the clear dial and nice case of the HELBERG CH6, instead of looking at a date wheel wrongly set and with the wrong color. Hope you think the same.


That's exactly my mind set on this, Clemens.

I tried for awhile not minding a wrong date showing on my watches, but that simply drove me nuts! I mean, what's the point to actually have a watch with day/date complication if you never use it, or it's constantly wrong?

That's why I have decided long ago that whenever I have a chance to make a choice for non-date dial options, that's the path I head to. Latelly all of my dive watch purchases have been without day/date complications. Dagaz CAV-1, Typhoons, all without a date complication. And of course, my ch6 SS black dial and black insert is following this path, too.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh man. I'm bummed. I didn't even realized there was no date because I was mesmerized by the design. Was so close to selling off my Sumo to fund this. No go for me. Artistic and subjective dial simplicity preferences aside, I use all my watches to tell me the date multiple times a day while at work. I've had watches with no date before and sold them because it drove me crazy when I flicked my wrist to check only to find that it was nowhere to be found.

Please, please, please come out with a date version. I'd be all over it in a heartbeat.

Date at the 6 would look Amazing IMO.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> That's exactly my mind set on this, Clemens.
> 
> I tried for awhile not minding a wrong date showing on my watches, but that simply drove me nuts! I mean, what's the point to actually have a watch with day/date complication if you never use it, or it's constantly wrong?
> 
> That's why I have decided long ago that whenever I have a chance to make a choice for non-date dial options, that's the path I head to. Latelly all of my dive watch purchases have been without day/date complications. Dagaz CAV-1, Typhoons, all without a date complication. And of course, my ch6 SS black dial and black insert is following this path, too.


That's the thing though. For half the guys out there that don't use it..there is another half like me that do use it. For me, I don't mind setting the date and time. In fact, I enjoy it. Sorta like playing with my toys for a minute or so before starting my day. Winding them up, turning the crown clockwise until I see the date flip so that I know if the watch is in AM or PM, set the time, then the date and I'm "off to the races."


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it true that the pre order cannot be cancelled? The site says $300 deposit, non-refundable.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the normal way for pre-orders as far as I know. 
We have to order based on your individual configuration all parts and movements. We as manufacturer also have to respect high MOQs for all parts. This is quite a high risk on our side and at the end we might have a high stock left of dials and hands, as we can´t perfectly estimate the demand and have to purchase more material than needed. With the lower price and additional accessories, like the free MADDOG strap and the ISOFRANE special, we are offering attractive extras to participate the pre-order. If you are hesitating to participate you are always free not to join the pre-order and buy the product upon availability. Of course at a higher price and without the two specials. 

Have a nice weekend!
Clemens


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> Is it true that the pre order cannot be cancelled? The site says $300 deposit, non-refundable.


Ofcourse. How could it be otherwise????


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Am so glad it's a ND dial. One less thing to worry about. Date is almost everywhere these days and if I know it's the 2nd in the morning then I'm sure I'll remember the rest of the day that it's still the 2nd... All day 
i reall just like not having to see the date but mostly how clean it looks.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This is the normal way for pre-orders as far as I know.
> We have to order based on your individual configuration all parts and movements. We as manufacturer also have to respect high MOQs for all parts. This is quite a high risk on our side and at the end we might have a high stock left of dials and hands, as we can´t perfectly estimate the demand and have to purchase more material than needed. With the lower price and additional accessories, like the free MADDOG strap and the ISOFRANE special, we are offering attractive extras to participate the pre-order. If you are hesitating to participate you are always free not to join the pre-order and buy the product upon availability. Of course at a higher price and without the two specials.
> 
> Have a nice weekend!
> Clemens


Thanks for the quick reply, Clemens 



rajenmaniar said:


> Ofcourse. How could it be otherwise????


There are pre orders I've participated in that allow for a refund during the pre order period.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just wanted to add that Clemens read my post in this thread and went ahead and changed my order for me and emailed me to let me know.

Top notch customer service, and I also got my desired serial # (83, my birth year).

Can't wait for next year!


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Clemens!

I love your designs, but I have small girly wrists. Would there be any possibility of a small dress diver coming out anytime soon? Something like 40mm dial, with a 46mm lug-to-lug would be absolutely perfect.

There's literally nothing on the market out there!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently there is nothing planned in this size. It might be a market and also my wife is asking strongly for it, so I would never say there is no possibility.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently there is nothing planned in this size. It might be a market and also my wife is asking strongly for it, so I would never say there is no possibility.


Listening to your wife is a good thing - Stanford's Entrepreneurship Corner: Guy Kawasaki, Garage Technology Ventures - The New Business Model

HAHA! Looking forward to it


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

Ordered today : Bronze/4mm SUPER domed saph/Solid bezel/Navy blue dial/Golden handset !
First time I order a watch without a try !!!!


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

I must say the fully bronze (dial as well) one looks really good. Looking forward to some real pictures.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Clemens,
How about a Nordstrom-like anyday return policy as long as I have the original receipt ? 




R.Palace said:


> Is it true that the pre order cannot be cancelled? The site says $300 deposit, non-refundable.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

It's too bad there's no OD green Isofrane option to go with my green dial bronze. Guess I'll have to make do with the black Iso.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> It's too bad there's no OD green Isofrane option to go with my green dial bronze. Guess I'll have to make do with the black Iso.


I was thinking the same thing. I hope Isofrane realizes that manufacturing a 24mm OD Green strap will be very profitable


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Clemens, have you thought about a second bezel option?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No one is keeping you guys from getting an OD Isofrane for it?!
we are getting a heck of a deal, heck of a watch, free maddog straps AND buckle and Iso at $50!!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> It's too bad there's no OD green Isofrane option to go with my green dial bronze. Guess I'll have to make do with the black Iso.


Funny I was just thinking the same thing. That's what is swaying me from the olive drab version.

The watch, package and price here equal a tremendous value. Nice job putting this together Clemens. I'm thinking about placing an order but how do I know I'm eligible for the extras?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nolanz14 said:


> Funny I was just thinking the same thing. That's what is swaying me from the olive drab version.
> 
> The watch, package and price here equal a tremendous value. Nice job putting this together Clemens. I'm thinking about placing an order but how do I know I'm eligible for the extras?


Clemens answered this a few posts up. 
Pretty much if it is showing up then you get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Clemens answered this a few posts up.
> Pretty much if it is showing up then you get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok cool. Good point on the ISO. I see on their site they have a new NATO green version that appears to match the olive nicely. I might just choose another color on the pre order and pick up the NATO green from isofrane. This is a deal I don't think I can pass up.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Unfortunately OD Green Iso is only available in 20mm and 22mm for now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah. Sounds like a request for isofrane folks 
Wonder if it's in the works?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

(argh!! Daan auto correct  )


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah. Sounds like a request for is oceans foiks
> Wonder if it's in the works?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think they would be developing it, there are enough green dial watches in 24mm to warrant production. Hopefully it's not just wishful thinking.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Isofrane needs to get the ball rolling on a few colours in all 3 sizes!! Not just the green missing in 24mm.

I want white, grey, and taupe dammit. I'll even take a red one in 20mm for my omega lol

It really is a bummer that the green is not avail in 24mm. This would have been a super promo opportunity for Isofrane to expose the quality and comfort of their straps to those who don't have one and to convert them into 'Isofrane-iacs' like I was when I tried my first.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Isofrane needs to get the ball rolling on a few colours in all 3 sizes!! Not just the green missing in 24mm.
> 
> I want white, grey, and taupe dammit. I'll even take a red one in 20mm for my omega lol
> 
> It really is a bummer that the green is not avail in 24mm. This would have been a super promo opportunity for Isofrane to expose the quality and comfort of their straps to those who don't have one and to convert them into 'Isofrane-iacs' like I was when I tried my first.


They really should branch out from their three traditional colors. They don't seem to do that too much, the turquoise Isos for Doxa's Project Aware were cool. I have a black Iso for my green dial for now and I'm sure it'll look awesome but the green Iso would look super rad with the OD dial.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Isofrane needs to get the ball rolling on a few colours in all 3 sizes!! Not just the green missing in 24mm.
> 
> I want white, grey, and taupe dammit. I'll even take a red one in 20mm for my omega lol
> 
> It really is a bummer that the green is not avail in 24mm. This would have been a super promo opportunity for Isofrane to expose the quality and comfort of their straps to those who don't have one and to convert them into 'Isofrane-iacs' like I was when I tried my first.


Benarus makes a nice assortment of quality 24mm Isofrane style rubber straps in different colors, including OD green. It would be an excellent alternative for guys looking for a 24mm OD green dive strap.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Benarus makes a nice assortment of quality 24mm Isofrane style rubber straps in different colors, including OD green. It would be an excellent alternative for guys looking for a 24mm OD green dive strap.


I had noticed that a while back but am I the only one that thinks the green Benafrane doesn't actually look green, it looks to me more like a gray unfortunately.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Benarus makes a nice assortment of quality 24mm Isofrane style rubber straps in different colors, including OD green. It would be an excellent alternative for guys looking for a 24mm OD green dive strap.


I thought about that alternative, but all the posts I've read about the new Benarus straps, especially the colored ones, suggest that they're a little stiffer than Isofranes. I'm not so sure that I'd want to sacrifice the comfort and quality of Isofrane for the sake getting a matching color.


----------



## The Falcon (Oct 18, 2013)

Ordered an SS/ black/ black ceramic bezel. Roll on next April !


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> I had noticed that a while back but am I the only one that thinks the green Benafrane doesn't actually look green, it looks to me more like a gray unfortunately.


Yeah, I thought the Benarus OD green looked grayish but I was assuming it was the color alteration in the photo. I've see several OD green Isofrane photos that looked the same way.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

ChuckW said:


> I thought about that alternative, but all the posts I've read about the new Benarus straps, especially the colored ones, suggest that they're a little stiffer than Isofranes. I'm not so sure that I'd want to sacrifice the comfort and quality of Isofrane for the sake getting a matching color.


They are a little stiffer than the isofrane's. Just throwing the suggestion out there as an alternative.

Isofranes are still _the_ best dive strap on the market. It is most likely why Clemens chose to partner with Isofrane as a supplier. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I was considering the benny-franes but also read general feedback that it still isn't quite the same. 

"If it aint the orig frane, then I wont do it"

whatcha gonna do when Isofrania runs wild on you!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Reply from Isofrane:

"Hi Ralph,
.
Thank you for your interest in our ISOfrane straps. Unfortunately, we are not planning to launch the NATO green strap in another size.
.
Thank you
We appreciate your business"

What a shame :thumbdown:
.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys just use the black Iso or buy the Benarus strap.


----------



## dmgreen11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I blame all of your for this! Was innocently spending a bit of time on WUS last evening, and ended up with the order below somehow. Lot's of bang for the buck between the timepiece and the straps it seems.

Darren

- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Flat sapphire crysta.. 
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Vintage brown dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset 
- ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Black ISOFRANE rubbe.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SHARK MESH BAND (optional): WITH SHARK MESH BAND.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST (mind. 3 No.!): 111


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Today I received my confirmation email... Bronze with green dial and solid bezel, second serial number pick and made the cut for the maddog strap (also ordered the Iso... a no brainer at that price). Extremely happy... thanks Clemens!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Exactly what I am going to do. And probably the best combination for the olive dial anyhow. Unless if ISO was in on the dial color mixture/tone a green strap might or might no work well with the olive dial. Black is your best friend in this kind of situation unless you are very color "aware" and daring. I got the olive with the black ceramic bezel so the black ISO should look perfect.

Is the olive dial also ceramic like the black? I know it is a flat finish or at least looks that way in the Graphic Reps.



Jeep99dad said:


> You guys just use the black Iso or buy the Benarus strap.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Exactly what I am going to do. And probably the best combination for the olive dial anyhow. Unless if ISO was in on the dial color mixture/tone a green strap might or might no work well with the olive dial. Black is your best friend in this kind of situation unless you are very color "aware" and daring. I got the olive with the black ceramic bezel so the black ISO should look perfect.
> 
> Is the olive dial also ceramic like the black? I know it is a flat finish or at least looks that way in the Graphic Reps.


Clemens said the dials are Glossy Enamel Finish


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

It just keeps getting better and better!!!  Love glossy enamel dial work! The gilt on the glossy enamel should be something special.



mekenical said:


> Clemens said the dials are Glossy Enamel Finish


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know if Clemens is on vacation or away? I sent him an email ten days ago with no response as of yet. He responded to my previous email rather quickly so I'm a little puzzled.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Clemens is on vacation or away? I sent him an email ten days ago with no response as of yet. He responded to my previous email rather quickly so I'm a little puzzled.


I'm sure there is a good reason whether he is in vaca or business trip or sick or...
he does have another business iirc it used to in personal protection, didn't he?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Vacation would be nice: mainly quarterly tax work + preparation of new ORCA models in DLC coated + stainless steel ORCAs + HELBERG chronos CH2 (black dial + fully lumed) + CH3 (pilot style + sporty style) + assembly of watches. Not too forget finalizing the new KALMAR V2 and organization of exotic material production (like Mokume Gane + Titanium Damascus etc).

And not to forget: Preparation of new internet pages combined for H2O and the HELBERG brand incl. visual product configurator. 

Anyway, no excuse, but rather quite limited time at the moment all emails. I think until the end of the week I will have answered all pending emails.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Clemens is on vacation or away? I sent him an email ten days ago with no response as of yet. He responded to my previous email rather quickly so I'm a little puzzled.


Ralph, as far as I can see I have answered your email from *SUNDAY*, 03.11.13, at the *same day (SUNDAY)*!  Your serial is 116!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Clemens, have you thought about a second bezel option?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


To clarify, have you given any thought to allowing us to buy a second bezel? I couldn't pass up the ceramic bezel, but would also love the ability to switch to the solid bezel.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I don´t think there will the option of exchanging the bezel. I may change my statement after reviewing the prototype watches. The CH6 doesn´t have the same system like a H2O KALMAR for example, which was designed with the bezel exchange in mind. Therefore you will have to make the knife blad trick to exchange the bezel on the CH6 and I don´t think that´s suaitable for everybody as there is a high risk to damage the case or bezel.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Ralph, as far as I can see I have answered your email from *SUNDAY*, 03.11.13, at the *same day (SUNDAY)*!  Your serial is 116!


That's very strange. I don't have anything in my inbox from you from 11/3 nor in my spam folder. Oh well.

Another question, how exactly does the LE number selection work? I chose 6 options for LE number and I didn't get any. Is it truly possible that all were taken up? Am I able to change my LE number?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> That's very strange. I don't have anything in my inbox from you from 11/3 nor in my spam folder. Oh well.
> 
> Another question, how exactly does the LE number selection work? I chose 6 options for LE number and I didn't get any. Is it truly possible that all were taken up? Am I able to change my LE number?


Same thing happened to me. As you can see the watch had been hugely popular on this forum and several others, so I was not too surprised when none of the 5 #'s I provided were all taken and I was given a random #. Not a big deal in the end but it shows how popular the CH6 has been  which I expected given the great design, extras and low price combined with H2O's quality rep.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Ralph, you placed your order on the 9th day of the HELBERG CH6 pre-order. Some days we got between 40-60 pre-orders a day! Your serials were OF COURSE AND TRUELY POSSIBLE taken, because your serials (45, 89, 300, 11, 64, 111) were quite low or special numbers like 11/111/300. These are taken in the first 2-3 days! The given serial numbers can´t be changed anymore. They are fixed without exception!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> That's very strange. I don't have anything in my inbox from you from 11/3 nor in my spam folder. Oh well.
> 
> Another question, how exactly does the LE number selection work? I chose 6 options for LE number and I didn't get any. Is it truly possible that all were taken up? Am I able to change my LE number?


Look into your Paypal email inbox and you will find it.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Look into your Paypal email inbox and you will find it.


Hi, Clemens. I'll seize this opportunity of contact to ask you the following: I replied to your two emails respectively to my two pre-orders. For each of my 2 orders, 2 different shipping addresses (both recorded in my PayPal account) were given on purpose: one to my home and another to my officce.

I did this precisely to not have my two watches sent in one single shipping, which would get me in trouble at customs, since they would automatically consider them for resale/commercial/vendor purposes and would confiscate them, since I'd have to have a vendor's/reseller's license to import products in more than one unit per package.
Would like to know if you received the emails (replied through your paypal email contact from the pre orders) and confirming that indeed, each watch will be shipped in its respective shipment, hence two shippings for me.

Thanks for you time!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Hi, Clemens. I'll seize this opportunity of contact to ask you the following: I replied to your two emails respectively to my two pre-orders. For each of my 2 orders, 2 different shipping addresses (both recorded in my PayPal account) were given on purpose: one to my home and another to my officce.
> 
> I did this precisely to not have my two watches sent in one single shipping, which would get me in trouble at customs, since they would automatically consider them for resale/commercial/vendor purposes and would confiscate them, since I'd have to have a vendor's/reseller's license to import products in more than one unit per package.
> Would like to know if you received the emails (replied through your paypal email contact from the pre orders) and confirming that indeed, each watch will be shipped in its respective shipment, hence two shippings for me.
> ...


I've ordered multiple watches in one order and they have never been shipped at the same time in one package. This is for complete watch kits I'm referring to. Example - I ordered a complete orca vintage kit, one is SS and one in DLC. They were shipped separately as 2 Indiv shipments.

Clemens uses FedEx packs and one box fits perfectly in it so I am pretty sure yours will ship the same.

Of course I still suggest getting that confirmation as well.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Danny T said:


> I've ordered multiple watches in one order and they have never been shipped at the same time in one package. This is for complete watch kits I'm referring to. Example - I ordered a complete orca vintage kit, one is SS and one in DLC. They were shipped separately as 2 Indiv shipments.
> 
> Clemens uses FedEx packs and one box fits perfectly in it so I am pretty sure yours will ship the same.
> 
> Of course I still suggest getting that confirmation as well.


Thank you for relating your experience, Danny. :-!

That's exactly what I need: 02 individual, separate shippings. One to each shipping address.

But of course, like you said, I'd like to have Clemens' confirmation. b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Thank you for relating your experience, Danny. :-!
> 
> That's exactly what I need: 02 individual, separate shippings. One to each shipping address.
> 
> But of course, like you said, I'd like to have Clemens' confirmation. b-)


No problem, but just as I finished writing my reply, I do not know what packaging the Ch6 will come it. If it will be in the same impact box the Orca's come in or something different or smaller. I'm sure Clemens will get your email. I do feel for him as he must get hundreds of emails a day......and I can relate!! In my job I can easily see 100+ emails a day and over 75% of them need my reply + having to deal with daily conf calls, meetings, and people attacking me at my desk!! As long as you've sent your email you'll be sure to get a reply.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Thank you for relating your experience, Danny. :-!
> 
> That's exactly what I need: 02 individual, separate shippings. One to each shipping address.
> 
> But of course, like you said, I'd like to have Clemens' confirmation. b-)


Hello Chris, I will always ship each order separately with Fedex Express to the registered Paypal shipping address.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Ralph, you placed your order on the 9th day of the HELBERG CH6 pre-order. Some days we got between 40-60 pre-orders a day! Your serials were OF COURSE AND TRUELY POSSIBLE taken, because your serials (45, 89, 300, 11, 64, 111) were quite low or special numbers like 11/111/300. These are taken in the first 2-3 days! The given serial numbers can´t be changed anymore. They are fixed without exception!


It's cool, Clemens. Thanks for your reply, I just checked my PayPal email :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Chris, I will always ship each order separately with Fedex Express to the registered Paypal shipping address.


Thank you for confirming it, Clemens!


----------



## The Falcon (Oct 18, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Look into your Paypal email inbox and you will find it.


Aha, glad I read this....found your reply, got the serial number I wanted and the Mad Dog.......happy days.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The Falcon said:


> Aha, glad I read this....found your reply, got the serial number I wanted and the Mad Dog.......happy days.


Lucky bastard


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in as well with this.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I do have a question for Clemens. I'm not sure how complete the renderings are, but I noticed that they don't show drilled lug holes, which facilitate strap changes. Will the watch have drilled holes, or even better, screw lugs?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was initially wondering the same thing but the lugs are so short, almost lugless case I doubt it. Plus I'd think it'd be advertised in the specs as it is a selling point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

ChuckW said:


> I do have a question for Clemens. I'm not sure how complete the renderings are, but I noticed that they don't show drilled lug holes, which facilitate strap changes. Will the watch have drilled holes, or even better, screw lugs?


I believe Clemens commented earlier in this thread that the case _will not_ have drilled lugs.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Lug bar screws are so much easier to work with...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I was initially wondering the same thing but the lugs are so short, almost lugless case I doubt it. Plus I'd think it'd be advertised in the specs as it is a selling point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see where very small lugs might make screw bars difficult, but I've seen numerous watches with minimal lugs that featured drilled holes.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

If no screw lugs I hope for drilled lugs since I change straps like underwear lol


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I guess you cannot expect the honeymoon phase to last forever on these cool forum project watches!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Well, I guess you cannot expect the honeymoon phase to last forever on these cool forum project watches!


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Well, I guess you cannot expect the honeymoon phase to last forever on these cool forum project watches!


I didn't think this was a project watch at all!??


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> I can see where very small lugs might make screw bars difficult, but I VE SEEN numerous watches with minimal lugs that featured drilled holes.


I guess its impossible to make everyone happy unless you sell the watch for free and toss in free shipping and a lifetime warranty to boot !!!

 Bet you ve seen it all .. Including Pigs that fly.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Well, I guess you cannot expect the honeymoon phase to last forever on these cool forum project watches!





Nishant said:


> I guess its impossible to make everyone happy unless you sell the watch for free and toss in free shipping and a lifetime warranty to boot !!!
> 
> Bet you ve seen it all .. Including Pigs that fly.


I guess this is one of those threads where discussion is frowned upon. My apologies. :roll:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish there was more discussion in the thread. Ive belonged to pre order threads that had lively discussion throughout. I'd love to have this thread be half as active


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> I do have a question for Clemens. I'm not sure how complete the renderings are, but I noticed that they don't show drilled lug holes, which facilitate strap changes. Will the watch have drilled holes, or even better, screw lugs?


*The multiple renderings on the Helberg CH6 order site clearly show NO drilled lugs...I realize they are renderings, but based on that one would assume no drilled lugs and no screw lug bars. Everything is going to be ok with springbars and no drilled lugs IMO.
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed, Chris! It'll be alright and I would imagine that renderings are accurate unless stated otherwise since folks have already put $ in for pre-orders based on the renderings and specs provided. But I could be wrong, God knows I have been before ;-) 
I am really excited about this one, I just can't wait! its gonna be brutal... I may need to grab a A1 as a fix until these CH6 lands, I love those style cases.


stew77 said:


> *The multiple renderings on the Helberg CH6 order site clearly show NO drilled lugs...I realize they are renderings, but based on that one would assume no drilled lugs and no screw lug bars. Everything is going to be ok with springbars and no drilled lugs IMO.
> *


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

You are absolutely correct, Brice! Soorry bout that.

About the lugs and design/style of them.....










I thought the renderings made it clear on the lugs. I have to say that I was very impressed with the presentation, details, renderings, pricing, shipping costs, and amount of information given when this piece was originally offered.

And i agree that it would be nice to have drilled lugs. But, not sure where anyone would presume that this piece had drilled lugs or other lug arrangements. Again, I thought the renderings and depth of details on the presentation pages clearly showed the lug designs as being conventional spring bar style.

So, did not mean to be a party pooper. Ask away!



Jeep99dad said:


> I didn't think this was a project watch at all!??


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed, Chris! It'll be alright and I would imagine that renderings are accurate unless stated otherwise since folks have already put $ in for pre-orders based on the renderings and specs provided. But I could be wrong, God knows I have been before ;-)
> I am really excited about this one, I just can't wait! its gonna be brutal... I may need to grab a A1 as a fix until these CH6 lands, I love those style cases.


*Agreed Brice!:-! The CH6 is a real no-brainer and will be worth the wait. Go ahead and pick up that A1 in the meantime...I've been wanting to check out an A1 for some time (and I'm pretty sure you've owned one in your past?)...I'll live vicariously through your wrist shots amigo! :-d

BTW...I've been drooling over your new IWC Spitfire addition...wow!!!! an outstanding add and one beautiful piece. Very glad to see you enjoying that one!*|>|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks buddy! I owe Drew big for giving me dibs on that Spitfire  It is amazing from dial to in house mvt.

but back to CH6, yeap, no brainer, Clemens is known for quality products and the design for both case and dials are awesome, then price is top notch! To me this is The Micro to jump on, micro of the year probably along with Halios Tropik.
I did have one of the early A1's, not quite as nice as this but similar design and awesome on the wrist, It had the old Myota 8215 and I just can't do no hacking anymore :-( not can I bear the second hand stutter



stew77 said:


> *Agreed Brice!:-! The CH6 is a real no-brainer and will be worth the wait. Go ahead and pick up that A1 in the meantime...I've been wanting to check out an A1 for some time (and I'm pretty sure you've owned one in your past?)...I'll live vicariously through your wrist shots amigo! :-d
> 
> BTW...I've been drooling over your new IWC Spitfire addition...wow!!!! an outstanding add and one beautiful piece. Very glad to see you enjoying that one!*|>|>


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> and I just can't do no hacking anymore :-( not can I bear the second hand stutter


That makes two of us bud. I sold off my last non hacking watch, Orient Mako, because Ive been spoiled by my ETAs and 6r15s. The second hand stutter I can deal with more so and I've heard that the 9015 has the slightest similar action. Although I have not witnessed it personally


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This doesn't affect my decision whatsoever regardless of what lug system it is. I've said it already, this is the bronze watch deal of the century and the design nails it on so many levels. It is funny that there are some still pointing out 'faults/criticisms' in the watch. I personally don't see any nor that would make me change my mind being part of this killer deal.

Gonna go off a bit here but who's in for the CH2 to 5?? Seeing that CH1 and CH6 is out. There's gotta be something in between!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Please let me light up things. 

*DRILLED LUGS: *
My aim is to provide you with the best possible watches I´m able to design. The original HELBERG CH6 design was without drilled lugs as shown in the renderings. I realize your request for DRILLED LUGS and have thought yesterday about that possibility to include them into the CH6 design. From sample and mass production point of view this is a possible change and drilled lugs would also increase the possibility to use other bracelets etc., which you may already have already in your posession and makes removal of leather straps also a lot easier.

*Therefore I have decided to add the drilled lugs as per your request into the HELBERG CH6 design!*


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please let me light up things.
> 
> ...


This is the stuff that makes a GREAT watch company! Can't wait for the CH6, thanks Clemens!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please let me light up things.
> 
> ...


:-! Wow! That's awesome Clemens! You are the best, this will make a lot of people happy and certainly was unexpected. Thanks for going above and beyond!!! I appreciate it|>

And Thank You Chuck for bringing this up!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T yes!!!!! I'm getting the full lume dial CH2..

Clemens, Thanks for adding drilled lugs


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please let me light up things.
> 
> ...


Wh-wh-whaaaat!!! Oh yea!!! Awesome stuff Clemens! I'm so excited for my first Helberg, definitely won't be my last :thumbup:


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It just keeps getting better!
Thanks Clemens


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Fantastic! Thanks Clemens


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Clemens. That's mighty nice of you. I never considered the absence of drilled holes a deal killer, particularly with all the other great features, but IMO, this will make it a little nicer. Looking forward to springtime!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Very good decision Clemens, use the drilled lugs! i wish it was kind of an ISO request, all the watches in the world should have it LOL......

regards,
cesar


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Danny T yes!!!!! I'm getting the full lume dial CH2..
> 
> Clemens, Thanks for adding drilled lugs


How could you know that????? 

The last missing part, the HELBERG CH2 handset, arrived end of last week last and the watches will be assembled in Switzerland the next 2-3 weeks. The watches will be available from stock with immediate shipment and we will have no pre-order! First come - First serve! 

The diameter of the CH2 has 47mm, around 15mm height and a turning bezel with black sapphire inlay. We will use the SWISS ETA 7750 movement and two versions will be available: *WHITE DIAL FULL LUMED or HIGH GLOSSY BLACK ENAMEL*!

*The introductory price of the HELBERG CH2 CHRONO is: $950 *(valid until end of December only)
Euro customer will have to add 19% EU tax.

Currently there will be 50x black + 50x white chronos assembled. In total we will have 220 HELBERG CH2 available.

Photos are coming as soon as I will have the assembled watches in my hands.

Thank you also for your nice comments regarding the drilled lug!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

because h2o Helberg is my favorite brand of watches!!!!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please let me light up things.
> 
> ...


*Sweet Clemens!!! Wow, you didn't need to, but you did! *:-!* The drilled lugs are a very nice addition! Looking forward to the CH6!*


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! You're the man Clemens! I would've been happy without drilled lugs but dang, now I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY can't wait for the CH6!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Helberg / Clemens..... a company that listens and acts on their customers requests.

I have a lot of respect for companies like this. |> |>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Vacation would be nice: mainly quarterly tax work + preparation of new ORCA models in DLC coated + stainless steel ORCAs + HELBERG chronos CH2 (black dial + fully lumed) + CH3 (pilot style + sporty style) + assembly of watches. Not too forget finalizing the new KALMAR V2 and organization of exotic material production (like Mokume Gane + Titanium Damascus etc).
> 
> And not to forget: Preparation of new internet pages combined for H2O and the HELBERG brand incl. visual product configurator.
> 
> Anyway, no excuse, but rather quite limited time at the moment all emails. I think until the end of the week I will have answered all pending emails.


ch2 Lume dial Lol


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love those style cases.


+1. I am a sucker for a cushion case and the heavy brushing with polished edge on the CH6 just looks amazing.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Well... am I only one who likes the clean look of the sides as they are in the renderings?.... But I guess, I can live with the holes...

Anyway I must be quite exited about this one. I already bought brown strap for this pearl as a variation to MAddog and Isofrane.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have my strap drawer packed with straps for this watch. I just hope the straps fit or I'm gonna have to do some shaving to them to make them fit!!

These are 2 that I have that are ones that I will be using for sure. They will be awesome for the green dial/bronze case....courtesy of Diaboliq


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok I'm dying of curiosity, what are the other Helbergs 3-5? Throw us a bone Clemens!  is there a GMT diver in there somewhere?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortepa (May 16, 2013)

Hello all,
I just pre-ordered my CH6 Olive bronze, so I am really excited to be in-line for this awesome piece! However, I ordered with hopes that the pre-order is still under 300 orders. I am of course wanting that cool shark strap! Maybe someone could post an update that confirms whether or not we have reached the 300 order threshold yet? 

Thank-you!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As long as stated in the product description the Maddog strap is included! Currentyl there are just a few slots left.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> I have my strap drawer packed with straps for this watch. I just hope the straps fit or I'm gonna have to do some shaving to them to make them fit!!
> 
> These are 2 that I have that are ones that I will be using for sure. They will be awesome for the green dial/bronze case....courtesy of Diaboliq


Danny, it looks like the wolves already got to those straps. :-d Definitely the distressed look.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

While on the one hand I think it's absolutely superb that a company is prepared to listen to customers and then incorporate their suggestions into new models, am I the only one who thinks it sets a bit of a dangerous precedent to change features on a watch that people have already paid deposits for?

(Yes I have already ordered one myself, and yes I realise the rendering is just that - a computer rendering).

Don't get me wrong - drilled lugs are not a show-stopper for me at all, but _personally_ I'd rather not have them as I really like the clean lines of the case, and the only time I tend to change straps is when one wears out, so drilled lugs are a complete irrelevance to me that only serves to add "noise" to an otherwise very clean design...... but as I say, they aren't a show-stopper.

However if, for example, enough people started asking for a date window and the design was changed to accommodate that, then that most definitely WOULD be a show-stopper for me, as the clean look of the dial (and case) is a major part of the reason I ordered this watch in the first place.

Considering the "no refunds" nature of the deposit (which is absolutely fine IMO as long as the design doesn't change), I personally would be mighty annoyed if I was forced to buy a watch that ended up with a "feature" I specifically didn't want.

I'm just saying that any more changes other than drilled lugs might start pushing it into an area where I don't want it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Danny, it looks like the wolves already got to those straps. :-d Definitely the distressed look.


That was exactly the intent with these bad boys.....Canvas that looks like it was in a war! When Josip showed me them 'finished' I said, "No they aren't"......BEAT THE SNOT OUT OF EM MORE PLEASE......amd my man delivered!

LOL


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Driver.8 said:


> While on the one hand I think it's absolutely superb that a company is prepared to listen to customers and then incorporate their suggestions into new models, am I the only one who thinks it sets a bit of a dangerous precedent to change features on a watch that people have already paid deposits for?
> 
> (Yes I have already ordered one myself, and yes I realise the rendering is just that - a computer rendering).
> 
> ...


I think that this is a very fair point. Personally, I very much prefer to have the drilled lugs, and I love Clemens' willingness to try and please the customer.

I do however think that perhaps this should of at the very least been presented as a vote for all those who have pre-ordered.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Driver.8 said:


> While on the one hand I think it's absolutely superb that a company is prepared to listen to customers and then incorporate their suggestions into new models, am I the only one who thinks it sets a bit of a dangerous precedent to change features on a watch that people have already paid deposits for?


I agree and would prefer no drilled lugs. That case is absolutely beautiful as-is.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe drilled lugs for those who want. People who has already ordered and want drilled lugs could just send a request for that and the rest of us would get cases without holes.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will not make visual design changes, like adding date window, to the Helberg CH6. The drilled holes are in my opinion a functional upgrade to exchange more easily any bracelet or strap. Also when you accidently attached a bracelet without holes in the end link or a leather strap with tubes the drilled holes are very important, because otherwise you have to cut the bracelet or strap to be able to remove it again. Of course all watches will be made in the same way.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> We will not make visual design changes, like adding date window, to the Helberg CH6. The drilled holes are in my opinion a functional upgrade to exchange more easily any bracelet or strap. Also when you accidently attached a bracelet without holes in the end link or a leather strap with tubes the drilled holes are very important, because otherwise you have to cut the bracelet or strap to be able to remove it again. Of course all watches will be made in the same way.


*Right on the money there Clemens. A functional upgrade that will provide limitless bracelet or strap options. I also happen to prefer drilled lugs (especially with this design), so win-win. |>|>*


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> We will not make visual design changes, like adding date window, to the Helberg CH6. The drilled holes are in my opinion a functional upgrade to exchange more easily any bracelet or strap. Also when you accidently attached a bracelet without holes in the end link or a leather strap with tubes the drilled holes are very important, because otherwise you have to cut the bracelet or strap to be able to remove it again. Of course all watches will be made in the same way.


Well that's great to know there won't be visual changes to the design. Thanks for confirming Clemens - most appreciated. |> I'm still not 100% convinced by the drilled lugs as I've never known anyone to accidentally fit a bracelet without holes in the end-links before, especially since the vast majority of watches in the world don't have drilled lugs, but hey, I guess it _could _happen! :-d But either way, the holes aren't a show-stopper for me and I'm sure it's going to be an awesome watch (especially for the price), and I for one can't wait to get my hands on mine! |>


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, regarding the optional shark mesh, could you tell me if it tapers at the buckle or is 24mm right through ?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The mesh is 24mm non-tapering.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> We will not make visual design changes, like adding date window, to the Helberg CH6. The drilled holes are in my opinion a functional upgrade to exchange more easily any bracelet or strap. Also when you accidently attached a bracelet without holes in the end link or a leather strap with tubes the drilled holes are very important, because otherwise you have to cut the bracelet or strap to be able to remove it again. Of course all watches will be made in the same way.


Right on!

This is has to be the most anticipated micro in a while. 
this is gonna be a long 4-month wait


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Right on!
> 
> This is has to be the most anticipated micro in a while.
> this is gonna be a long 4-month wait


100%!!!!!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Seriously liking the look of this one, just having trouble deciding on which combo to order.
Leaning toward steel as i have a brass/brown dial Magrette and a bronze/black dial Makara on order.
Now dial colour ??? Think i've narrowed it down to blue or black 
But then the bronze is nice too lol 

Chris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Clemens
would be over the top to ask for a German car as a freeby? Say, a BMW? 
since you're being so generous, I thougt I'd ask ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Seriously liking the look of this one, just having trouble deciding on which combo to order.
> Leaning toward steel as i have a brass/brown dial Magrette and a bronze/black dial Makara on order.
> Now dial colour ??? Think i've narrowed it down to blue or black
> But then the bronze is nice too lol
> ...


Then I say SS blue


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

I'm in! I have been going back and forth on this one for weeks, but finally took the plunge. SS Blue, flat crystal with ceramic bezel.


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

I just ordered mine. Stainless case, blue dial, domed crystal and ceramic bezel.


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

scuup said:


> I just ordered mine. Stainless case, blue dial, domed crystal and ceramic bezel.


great choice - exactly what i ordered. Just got a confirmation from Clemens confirming my LE number and that I will get a maddog strap.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I am curious if the buckle end of the Maddog strap is 22mm or 24mm. It would be neat if the bronze buckle could also be used on the Isofrane, which would use a 22mm buckle.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered mine. Thought the gold hands against the brown dial would be a nice touch along with the Bronze case. Cant wait!!!


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

More good news. I got confirmatioin mail about my order and also that bezels will come for sale independently. So before shipment there will be an option to buy both bezels.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> More good news. I got confirmatioin mail about my order and also that bezels will come for sale independently. So before shipment there will be an option to buy both bezels.


Even better!! As I has a real hard time deciding which bezel to go with with both watches so if they aren't too $$$ I may grab two more bezel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's amazing !!! Gonna add the ceramic bezel to mine then! 

Who's the king of customization ??? Three letters ...... H.....2......O

Well 2 letters and a number lol

Did I mention this is my fav brand ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens Adding Bezels to the Accessories makes the CH6 The Deal of all Deals!!!
A Bronze Ceramic, And Stainless Steel Bezel will Definately be getting ordered  2 watches,many combinations.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> That's amazing !!! Gonna add the ceramic bezel to mine then!
> 
> Who's the king of customization ??? Three letters ...... H.....2......O
> 
> ...


This post can tell you r One Great Fan of the H2O !


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just a messenger but it feels great to bring good news... 

Sent from my Lenovo S6000L-F using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

How would I know if I am part of the first 300 pre orders what would get the free Maddog strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vbluep51 said:


> How would I know if I am part of the first 300 pre orders what would get the free Maddog strap?


One you'll get a confirmation email after you order and two as Clemens already explained, it if the maddog strap offer shows on the order page then it means it's still available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

having a hard time deciding between the blue SS and the green SS


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

ArticMan said:


> More good news. I got confirmatioin mail about my order and also that bezels will come for sale independently. So before shipment there will be an option to buy both bezels.


Awesome! Now I can get both! Thanks for listening Clemens!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

vbluep51 said:


> having a hard time deciding between the blue SS and the green SS


Get them both!! Lol


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> *Therefore I have decided to add the drilled lugs as per your request into the HELBERG CH6 design!*


will be so?


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

ds800 said:


> will be so?
> View attachment 1287935


I don't think Clemens said we'd be seeing screw bars, so I suspect it will be more like this:


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Force434 said:


> I don't think Clemens said we'd be seeing screw bars, so I suspect it will be more like this:


If so, it better off without them.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Coming from a manufacturing stand point... I would think that drilled lugs are a lot more cost effective. Conceivably they can be done in 2 steps on a CNC (one for each side). I personally, don't like the looks of them but can appreciate the convenience and less wear and tear on the lugs. Overall... I would prefer sans, as I just don't change straps/bracelets, that often and I prefer the cleaner look.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ds800 said:


> will be so?
> View attachment 1287935


My opinion based off previous models from Clemens, when he says "drilled lugs" they will look like the Mono Example and have Screw Bar Lugs.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

There's only like 150 some days till the wait is over.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will be tiny holes with maybe 0.5mm diameter for the spring bars and NOT like on the ORCA series, which have 2.5mm screw heads.



Force434 said:


> I don't think Clemens said we'd be seeing screw bars, so I suspect it will be more like this:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess I can live with spring bars, although lug bars with hex end screws seems better quality IMO


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Leave enough gap at the lugs for thicker straps  

My canvass straps better fit lol


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

The holes in the lugs will assist strap and bracelet changes immeasurably. There may be a slight cosmetic loss but the gain and utility of the drilled lugs is a HUGE advantage. Especially with the very shallow lugs.

All you need to do is gouge one of the lugs while changing a strap to realize the importance. Of course, you can also scratch the lug with drilled lugs too if you are not careful. The drilled lugs greatly reduce the chances for those whom are careful.

You can also use shoulderless springbars which are considered to be much more secure by many.



ds800 said:


> If so, it better off without them.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Leave enough gap at the lugs for thicker straps
> 
> My canvass straps better fit lol


I really dislike a huge gap at the lugs between the case and strap. It makes the strap (and bracelets) look like an afterthought.

Hopefully the gap won't be too big. :-x


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I might need a tutorial on spring bars,maybe I will use the extra straps for my stable of Orcas. I don't see changing straps being very easy with spring bars. IMO they like to scratch the lugs and fly off the table. I guess I overlooked the Renders. No big deal.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I might need a tutorial on spring bars,maybe I will use the extra straps for my stable of Orcas. I don't see changing straps being very easy with spring bars. IMO they like to scratch the lugs and fly off the table. I guess I overlooked the Renders. No big deal.


It's a piece of cake with drilled lugs to remove sprig bars and little to no chance of scratching up the case.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> I really dislike a huge gap at the lugs between the case and strap. It makes the strap (and bracelets) look like an afterthought.
> 
> Hopefully the gap won't be too big. :-x


I agree as well, and I'm saying that hoping it's not TOO tight but just enough to allow flexibility of canvas straps to fit specifically.

I hate big gaps too. Loosy goosy is unattractive but to tight ain't right ...... HAHAHA. Sorry it just came out lol.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Loosy goosy is unattractive but to tight ain't right ...


My mantra


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Would anyone say $70 for FedEx shipping to the US is a little bit, you know, excessive? This is without FedEx's famed "customs fees".

Shipping from Steinhart is 30 euros, with FedEx as well. 

Why the price difference? I've never paid so much for shipping, ever.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe this was discussed earlier in the thread. And, no, it is not excessive. Shipping international is expensive. I imagine it is at cost of H2O or very near.

Clemens uses and expeditied Fed Ex which has 2-3 day delivery, I believe. I imagine that accounts for the difference in cost between Steinhart and H2O.



R.Palace said:


> Would anyone say $70 for FedEx shipping to the US is a little bit, you know, excessive? This is without FedEx's famed "customs fees".
> 
> Shipping from Steinhart is 30 euros, with FedEx as well.
> 
> Why the price difference? I've never paid so much for shipping, ever.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Would anyone say $70 for FedEx shipping to the US is a little bit, you know, excessive? This is without FedEx's famed "customs fees".
> 
> Shipping from Steinhart is 30 euros, with FedEx as well.
> 
> Why the price difference? I've never paid so much for shipping, ever.


You receive the pkg in 2-3 days. For me to ship a small pkg from Canada to the US for example would cost me the same if not more.

For the 30 euro that steinhart charges how many days did it take for you to receive it?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> You receive the pkg in 2-3 days. For me to ship a small pkg from Canada to the US for example would cost me the same if not more.
> 
> For the 30 euro that steinhart charges how many days did it take for you to receive it?


It took me about 12 days to receive my watch from Steinhart but out of those days, 4 or 5 were spent in Customs so if the added shipping costs from H2O get the watch to my door step in 2-3 days then awesome but if it's 2-3 days minus however long the watch will be in Customs, then yes it's a bit expensive given how long it will take to get to me.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> It took me about 12 days to receive my watch from Steinhart but out of those days, 4 or 5 were spent in Customs so if the added shipping costs from H2O get the watch to my door step in 2-3 days then awesome but if it's 2-3 days minus however long the watch will be in Customs, then yes it's a bit expensive given how long it will take to get to me.


With FedEx, custom clearance is expedited. With a lot of carriers, packages sit in customs like orphans. FedEx/UPS are more proactive in getting early release from customs.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

ordered green SS


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't worry Dan we all know who your fav is. How many Orcas do you have as I think you are Clemens fav



Danny T said:


> That's amazing !!! Gonna add the ceramic bezel to mine then!
> 
> Who's the king of customization ??? Three letters ...... H.....2......O
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

rajenmaniar said:


> With FedEx, custom clearance is expedited. With a lot of carriers, packages sit in customs like orphans. FedEx/UPS are more proactive in getting early release from customs.


Yeah, fedex (or any kind of private courier for that matter) delivery time sounds awesome, only until you receive the package and get dinged with a bill of 80% over the actual price of the watch solely in import taxes, like it is for me, in my country. 

I really hope this watch is everything I imagine it will be... I'll be paying through the nose in terms of taxes, in order to be allowed to bring it into the country and get to have the right to own it, thanks to my dear customs. It sucks to be a WIS in my country. Big time!

I love regular registered mail from the Postal Services. Don't mind the delivery wait if I can stand a chance to avoid those dreaded and absurd taxes.

Sorry the rant, fellas.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> With FedEx, custom clearance is expedited. With a lot of carriers, *packages sit in customs like orphans*. FedEx/UPS are more proactive in getting early release from customs.


Tell me about it .. Despite my repeated requests for Fedex, guys at VDB shipped my watch via DHL. 
Cant track it
VDB cant track it
DHL cant track it
Wonder what Customs would be up to ..

Pissed. Really Truly Pissed.

Sorry for the rant .. but .. God Bless Fedex and H2O.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

myke said:


> Don't worry Dan we all know who your fav is. How many Orcas do you have as I think you are Clemens fav


LOL...Including my Kalmars and now the CH6 + a Dive DLC incoming.....That brings it to total of 10 H20 watches taking up real estate in my vault 

Thinking about that, I could have a DSSD instead, but why be like everyone else.....I wanna be known as the Crazy Canadian Tool Fool with the H20-itis

And yes I would vote for Rob Ford again too!! LOL......seriously


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> LOL...Including my Kalmars and now the CH6 + a Dive DLC incoming.....That brings it to total of 10 H20 watches taking up real estate in my vault
> 
> Thinking about that, I could have a DSSD instead, but why be like everyone else.....I wanna be known as the Crazy Canadian Tool Fool with the H20-itis
> 
> And yes I would vote for Rob Ford again too!! LOL......seriously


H2O-itis I was diagnosed with the same problem, the only cure is buy more.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Tell me about it .. Despite my repeated requests for Fedex, guys at VDB shipped my watch via DHL.
> Cant track it
> VDB cant track it
> DHL cant track it
> ...


no worries, Clemens arrive in 2-3 days to your pp addy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Yeah, fedex (or any kind of private courier for that matter) delivery time sounds awesome, only until you receive the package and get dinged with a bill of 80% over the actual price of the watch solely in import taxes, like it is for me, in my country.
> 
> I really hope this watch is everything I imagine it will be... I'll be paying through the nose in terms of taxes, in order to be allowed to bring it into the country and get to have the right to own it, thanks to my dear customs. It sucks to be a WIS in my country. Big time!
> 
> ...


80% yikes!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Would anyone say $70 for FedEx shipping to the US is a little bit, you know, excessive? This is without FedEx's famed "customs fees".
> 
> Shipping from Steinhart is 30 euros, with FedEx as well.
> 
> Why the price difference? I've never paid so much for shipping, ever.


Thats actually reasonable at $70.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Nishant said:


> Tell me about it .. Despite my repeated requests for Fedex, guys at VDB shipped my watch via DHL.
> Cant track it
> VDB cant track it
> DHL cant track it
> ...


I pay extea for FedEx intl priority
About $200
Still gets held up for a day as VDB are not as good at providing breakdown


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> Would anyone say $70 for FedEx shipping to the US is a little bit, you know, excessive? This is without FedEx's famed "customs fees".
> 
> Shipping from Steinhart is 30 euros, with FedEx as well.
> 
> Why the price difference? I've never paid so much for shipping, ever.


Actually $70 is fair for FedEx 2-3 day shipping. I've had to ship a couple of watches to Germany from USA using FedEx. I don't have a business account so I was shipping as an individual and the cost was $110 - $130 each time I shipped.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification guys, I feel a bit better about it now. Just hope the watch won't be held in customs for long


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have tried in the past three years probably every courier service available in Germany and made only the best experiences with Fedex! We are using FedEx International Priority Service, which delivers the package within 1-2 days into the US. We have never lost any package with them, tracking is perfect and the customs clearance is blazing fast them. The is no better alternative at any price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Thank you for the clarification guys, I feel a bit better about it now. Just hope the watch won't be held in customs for long


You won't have an issue with that, very efficient and well worth the 70$. Some charge more for the same. 
Btw I got my new SAS from Europe in 24hrs!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Received this today to wear with the bronze w/ OD green dial. I know it'll be months before the watch arrives, but it was too cheap to resist.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Received this today to wear with the bronze w/ OD green dial. I know it'll be months before the watch arrives, but it was too cheap to resist.


Very nice. From where?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Very nice. From where?


Market Straps. They now appear to be out of stock on the 24mm 5 ring zulus, but they still have some of the 3 rings in stock.

WITH BRONZE RINGS - MARKET-STRAPS


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

ChuckW said:


> Market Straps. They now appear to be out of stock on the 24mm 5 ring zulus, but they still have some of the 3 rings in stock.
> 
> WITH BRONZE RINGS - MARKET-STRAPS


Right there with you :-! Got these on standby for my Blue/Bronze (same source):



Wish there were a 24mm Navy Blue option with Bronze HW someplace, anybody know of one?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Tuesday guys! Thought I'd spark a little conversation in this thread.

Market Straps just restocked their 5 ring bronze Zulus this morning. Copped a black one and green one for my OD green CH6. Now I'm wondering if I should've purchased a beige/sand one as well...










"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Is someone know if the watch will have a "standard" bracelet, not mesh?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ilanallali said:


> Is someone know if the watch will have a "standard" bracelet, not mesh?


Maddog Strap, CH6 Strap and optional Isofrane and or Mesh.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Is someone know if the watch will have a "standard" bracelet, not mesh?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ilanallali said:


> Is someone know if the watch will have a "standard" bracelet, not mesh?


Standard Accessories are a Brown Leather Strap with A bronze or SS Buckle.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you please let me know what serial number was assigned to me.

Invoice No.: 859
Order ID: 1905


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I keep trying to order the bronze but it keeps including VAT even though I'm in the US. What should I do?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> I keep trying to order the bronze but it keeps including VAT even though I'm in the US. What should I do?


Try creating an account on the Helberg site and do it that way. It worked for me.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Try creating an account on the Helberg site and do it that way. It worked for me.


I did that too, but it still added the VAT. I don't want to miss out on the Maddog strap.

Got it now, just had to close out the browser and start again.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just order the watch and then notify H20 and they will refund the overage.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

As Isofrane does not offer a green strap in 24mm, this is one I'm considering, the Hirsch Pure. Get a 22mm bronze buckle for it and I think it would look great with the green dial CH6.

Hirsch Pure Natural Premium Caoutchouc Rubber Watch Strap and Buckle | eBay


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine:

- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: 4mm SUPER domed saph.. 
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Navy blue dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset 
- ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Blue ISOFRANE rubber.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SHARK MESH BAND (optional): WITHOUT SHARK MESH B.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST (mind. 3 No.!): xxx,yyy,zzz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks good. I think I'll see if Benarus has the green benarofrane in 24?

So are they ready yet!!!  wait is killing me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good. I think I'll see if Benarus has the green benarofrane in 24?
> 
> So are they ready yet!!!  wait is killing me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do have a green in 24mm, however, it looks nothing like green. Looks more like gray, maybe it's the site's picture but I doubt it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> They do have a green in 24mm, however, it looks nothing like green. Looks more like gray, maybe it's the site's picture but I doubt it.


I think it'll work out fine. Can't judge by pics as you noted, especially since we don't know how the green dial will come out 
On the Makara I was a bit disappointed on how the color turned out on the prototype vs initial rendering. The colors are lighter with a different hue so I ended up ordering brown instead of the blue octopus I'd planned on. 
I hope the CH6 dials are as deep and rich as the rendering. It'd be perfect for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good. I think I'll see if Benarus has the green benarofrane in 24?


I believe they do, Brice. If fact, I think it can be ordered with a Benarus signed bronze buckle. I've heard that the colored Benafranes are a little stiffer than the the black strap. If you get one, let me know what you think, OK?


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

Just ordered a bronze, brown dial, blue Isofran 
Can't wait

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

evacepp said:


> Just ordered a bronze, brown dial, blue Isofran
> Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


That's an interesting combo, in regards to the dial and strap. Is the blue Iso for this watch or another? With the price we're being offered it would be smart to add an Iso to any order for any watch


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

I may order a blue dial later. But I do have another watch I can used it on

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Placed my order today. SS black Dial with black ceramic bezel and added the Iso. Very good deal on the Iso. Couldn't pass that up! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi guys. A newbie and need a bit of advice.
Am absolute in love with the look of the watch. My only concern is the size.

I tried the Steinhart Apollon before and it look too big on my wrist. Is this watch of similar size?

*edit*
Just also to add the Marine officer bronze looks perfectly OK on my wrist.

TIA

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, would it be impossible to change dial color option on the order? Doable or not? Perhaps those familiar with Clemens' pre orders can chime in and it'd be great if he could chime in too!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Just out of curiosity, would it be impossible to change dial color option on the order? Doable or not? Perhaps those familiar with Clemens' pre orders can chime in and it'd be great if he could chime in too!


send him an email with your order # and ask.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> send him an email with your order # and ask.


Done 

Really hope it's possible

Update: "No problem. Changed!" Now that's what I like to hear! Thanks Clemens


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

ArticMan said:


> More good news. I got confirmatioin mail about my order and also that bezels will come for sale independently. So before shipment there will be an option to buy both bezels.


Any indication of what that price might be? I am thinking about grabbing a blue with the stainless bezel to go with my black with black bezel and then swapping those bezels out to change up the look.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Finally received my email confirmation from Clemens. The wait is going to kill me.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Normally not into large watches, but the superdome crystal has seduced me. The lug to lug distance is also under 52mm. I'm in.

All black with gold hands.










Was seriously considering bronze, but I don't like the green patina that occurs with water exposure.

Bronze Disease


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

WnS said:


> Was seriously considering bronze, but I don't like the green patina that occurs with water exposure.
> Bronze Disease


Removing patina. I wish it was as easy as just using some lemon juice.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Removing patina. I wish it was as easy as just using some lemon juice.


Is that sarcasm where you're implying it's a piece of cake with lemon juice? Or is it actually hard to clean with lemon juice due to the gaps?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i've tried lemon juice, after alot of hard rubbing with not much effect...i gave up and brought out the autosol...worked so much better.
but of cos on a diver, you would have to be careful not to get any inbetween the case and bezel...unless of cos you remove it first.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Everdying said:


> i've tried lemon juice, after alot of hard rubbing with not much effect...i gave up and brought out the autosol...worked so much better.
> but of cos on a diver, you would have to be careful not to get any inbetween the case and bezel...unless of cos you remove it first.


I actually like the colour of new bronze. I do like the look of an even patina (rare), but most patinas come out with ugly spots or even green areas due to water exposure. I wonder if they will ever release a "stainless bronze" for people like me.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WnS said:


> I actually like the colour of new bronze. I do like the look of an even patina (rare), but most patinas come out with ugly spots or even green areas due to water exposure. I wonder if they will ever release a "stainless bronze" for people like me.


Actually Clemens is working on some pieces.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Decided to take a plunge. I am in too!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

To H20, is preorder special w free shark strap still on?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

e-mishka said:


> To H20, is preorder special w free shark strap still on?


It says on the site that the deal is still on as long as it is mentioned on the pre-order page. Last I checked (yesterday) it was still there.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

I caved! I'm in on the CH6. Bronze/Green/Solid Bezel/Golden Hands/Superdome/ISO....Too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

mellonb1 said:


> I caved! I'm in on the CH6. Bronze/Green/Solid Bezel/Golden Hands/Superdome/ISO....Too good of a deal to pass up!


Copycat...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mellonb1 said:


> I caved! I'm in on the CH6. Bronze/Green/Solid Bezel/Golden Hands/Superdome/ISO....Too good of a deal to pass up!


Way to go!! |> |>


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

mellonb1 said:


> I caved! I'm in on the CH6. Bronze/Green/Solid Bezel/Golden Hands/Superdome/ISO....Too good of a deal to pass up!


As did I just now! Anybody here already claim #85? ...sure hope not.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mellonb1 said:


> I caved! I'm in on the CH6. Bronze/Green/Solid Bezel/Golden Hands/Superdome/ISO....Too good of a deal to pass up!


About time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep! Finally came to my senses :-d


Jeep99dad said:


> About time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hashmanx (Dec 7, 2013)

First Makara and now this, resistance is futile! I'm in! b-) Just ordered --> SS blue dial, ceramic bezel, domed crystal, chromed hands, blue iso. Sure hope I get my serial number. Still had the MADDOG strap mentioned on the site :-!

Hopefully there won't be any more preorder threads popping up anytime soon or I'll end up in the doghouse :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hashmanx said:


> First Makara and now this, resistance is futile! I'm in! b-) Just ordered --> SS blue dial, ceramic bezel, domed crystal, chromed hands, blue iso. Sure hope I get my serial number. Still had the MADDOG strap mentioned on the site :-!
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any more preorder threads popping up anytime soon or I'll end up in the doghouse :-d


:-
Have you looked at the Dive watch forum watch. U Hexa ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Or wait for the KALMAR 2 with ETA2824/3000M maybe in the $7xx range! All the ETA 2824 movements are already in the house. But I haven´t decided yet to go for a pre-order!  

Maybe we will see soon some final images on Oceanictime!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Or wait for the KALMAR 2 with ETA2824/3000M maybe in the $7xx range! All the ETA 2824 movements are already in the house. But I haven´t decided yet to go for a pre-order!
> 
> Maybe we will see soon some final images on Oceanictime!


Looking forward to the Second Kalmar.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-
> Have you looked at the Dive watch forum watch. U Hexa ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL..... an enabler at its best!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Or wait for the KALMAR 2 with ETA2824/3000M maybe in the $7xx range! All the ETA 2824 movements are already in the house. But I haven´t decided yet to go for a pre-order!
> 
> Maybe we will see soon some final images on Oceanictime!


Now we are talking. Definitely looking forward to seeing this!! b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens setting the bar for top quality products at a phenomenal price !! $7xx price range ?? I think Clemens nickname should be 'Santa Clause' lol.

Cannot wait for the final V2 Kalmar design. The teasers have been great so far!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

That's cool about the Kalmar, but any updates on this?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Or wait for the KALMAR 2 with ETA2824/3000M maybe in the $7xx range! All the ETA 2824 movements are already in the house. But I haven´t decided yet to go for a pre-order!
> 
> Maybe we will see soon some final images on Oceanictime!


Indeed! Wow. That's great news. Can't wait to see the renderings. 
I've got to stop logging on the forums or I'm gonna go broke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm ready to order without seeing the final images.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Indeed! Wow. That's great news. Can't wait to see the renderings.
> I've got to stop logging on the forums or I'm gonna go broke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding, I need to get myself banned from here somehow..

I'm ready for some CH6 prototypes to emerge


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

On board here, looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My credit card might as well have Clemens name in it since I always getting an invoice from him...lol

Pretty soon I'll be sent a theme credit card from Visa with an H20 / Helberg logo on it haha


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Some questions about this really cool vintage-inspired watch:

1. Which photoshop is the real Navy Blue: The dark blue from the website or the brighter blue from Oceanictime? The brighter blue is nicer IMO, as well as the bronze in the second image.



















2. Glossy enamel dial? The images on the website make make the dial look matte. The dial is indeed shiny and reflects light, correct?

3. How many MADDOG special Shark straps are still available?

Thanks. :think:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dial color in the renderings were always the same, just different light conditions are changing the color tone as in reality.

I have received yesterday the dial samples and they are looking great. Especially the lume shots will blow you away, as also the seconds are lumed. Will make pictures in 2-3 days after XMAS.


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello all,
well I decided to join this forum site, one I like watches and own some nice pieces, second I ordered a CH6 with out even knowing about this site, third I got something to say whether anyones listening or not. Just my two nickles..I did buy one. -)) 

it took a bit to read through the entire post but I did it to get the history.

1)I saw when the ch6 posted for pre sale and I wonder how I could still be under 300pcs for the special and serial number? I just ordered two days ago.

2) Its unclear on the pre order if a rubber strap is included or have to purchase one at the discount...I bought one anyway so I made sure I have it.

3) mesh straps gotta be the ugliest strap on the planet..dont get the craze over them..not unique at all ..reminds of used car salesman trendy.. would have loved so see a deticated steel strap like the Orca...I bought one anyway to keep the package complete. Maybe it will look a lot better when complete.

4) drilled lugs as opposed to screwed lugs..really.. coming from an aerospace and machining background just drilled or EDM holes make it look like an after thought..very bad.. I too would have rather had no holes but absolutely prefer the look of engineered machined screws that look like you want them as opposed to bore through drill holes...fuggly..will see what happens with this one. I wish I would have found the thread earlier..I am in the camp..I bought what I saw and depicted... holes..ugggg

5) decided to get rolling on a custom one off strap of my own to set this piece a part.

6) yes 70.00 bucks fed ex is very high for a small box.. I ship snowboards from the states to Europe for almost half..2 to 3 days.. but beggers cant be choosy...im used to be held hostage..

Thanks for allowing me to join your ch6 party..


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Got this Bonetto Cinturini 321 along with the 22mm Anchor Leather bronze buckle in anticipation of the CH6, so I may end up flipping the Isofrane. I've owned a BC 321 before and IMO, it rivals the Isofrane for comfort and it also has plenty of length for ample wrists. The buckles that come with BC straps are nothing to write home about, but I already planned to use the bronze buckle on it and the whole rig was slightly over $60.


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Does any know if still this offer is available?

*HELBERG CH6 MADDOG SPECIAL:*
The first 300 pre-orders will get a handmade black SHARK leather strap incl. SS/Bronze buckle from the famous strap maker MADDOG with a RSP of 210 Euro / USD300 free of charge! This high quality, exotic black SHARK leather strap fits perfectly to the SS and bronze case and especially with the black ceramic inlay for the bezel. What a great combination!

Also looks the site is not working properly or is the same cost pre-ordering a Steel Case vs a Bronze Case? This because if i selected a Bronze or Dome cristal i got the same quote?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

sepoga said:


> Does any know if still this offer is available?
> 
> *HELBERG CH6 MADDOG SPECIAL:*
> The first 300 pre-orders will get a handma;de black SHARK leather strap incl. SS/Bronze buckle from the famous strap maker MADDOG with a RSP of 210 Euro / USD300 free of charge! This high quality, exotic black SHARK leather strap fits perfectly to the SS and bronze case and especially with the black ceramic inlay for the bezel. What a great combination!
> ...


Yes, the special is still available: *IMPORTANT: This MADDOG special is only available as long as it´s mentioned here in the HELBERG CH6 product description!

*The $300 amount is the pre-sale pre-payment, the balance due when the watch is ready to ship. If you look further down the page, you'll see "Configuration and Pricing," which lists the final prices.


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for your Quick Reply...


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

One thing I havnt seen in this thread..does anyone got a photo of a helberg watch box it comes in...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Shred Gruumer said:


> One thing I havnt seen in this thread..does anyone got a photo of a helberg watch box it comes in...


This is the box the CH1 came in









(Not my photo)


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice...lets see the inside with the ch1...now that ya got it out..-)))
Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

However I don't think Clemens disclosed what box or case the CH6 would come in. Doesn't really matter to me give it's a crazy deal and awesome watch but I don't remember it being posted and he may or may not use the same case as the CH1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

OK, we've waited long enough, pics please!



H2O Watch said:


> The dial color in the renderings were always the same, just different light conditions are changing the color tone as in reality.
> 
> I have received yesterday the dial samples and they are looking great. Especially the lume shots will blow you away, as also the seconds are lumed. Will make pictures in 2-3 days after XMAS.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pics wold be nice


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

vbluep51 said:


> Pics wold be nice


Yea! What he said.. at least to keep me going for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> However I don't think Clemens disclosed what box or case the CH6 would come in. Doesn't really matter to me give it's a crazy deal and awesome watch but I don't remember it being posted and he may or may not use the same case as the CH1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree !


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

Impulse purchased a bronze olive drab with domed crystal. Yay!


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Man, I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread! Was perfectly happy not knowing this watch existed... and now? Even happier that I'll have one in 4-5 months. 

Ordered one of these.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Would love to see those upcoming pictures! b-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The dial color in the renderings were always the same, just different light conditions are changing the color tone as in reality.
> 
> I have received yesterday the dial samples and they are looking great. Especially the lume shots will blow you away, as also the seconds are lumed. Will make pictures in 2-3 days after XMAS.


Times up to see those Dials, inquiring minds want to know........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sure Clemens will post when he can. Let's remember it's the holidays 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Hopefully


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Waiting for pics


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi friends, I took a short rest the last days.

I have the dials laying around and hope to find some time shooting them in the next 2-3 days. Surely you want to see at least ONE image: The lume shot! 

The image was shot with 1/40second and f2.8 freehand. Using a tripod would have given a better result, but I will update this image together with the new images in next week. But for now I think this will give a good impression of what you could expect in the night! 

Just my 2 Cent: The lumed seconds are awesome, the dials glows like nothing else and I hope you like it too! The dials have top quality and the high glossy enamel surface will blow you away.  Just give me some time to finish the photo session.


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

Lovely lumshot !!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Do all dials have glossy enamel surface or its it just the black dial that has glossy enamel dial

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All dials are with high glossy surface!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sick lume shot Clemens! Very very excited to see the rest of the shots! :thumbup:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful shot of the lume with all Markers Glowing, great Dial


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hoping for Chernobyl, flesh melting lume.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!:-! Just awesome Clemens. Thanks for taking the time to do this!
I am even more excited now


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

There was NEVER any question from me. This just proves what I said from day 1. Bronzo watch deal of the century. 

The lume looks beautiful. The lumed minute markers is just icing in the cake! Name another micro with this attention to detail at the price of the CH6. 

None, nil, nada, nyet!

Is it May yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I hear yours won't land til July ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Splendiferous lume shot! I love how the Halios logo seems to be hanging in mid air.

Counting the days!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> Splendiferous lume shot! I love how the Helberg logo seems to be hanging in mid air.
> 
> Counting the days!


Fixed it for you ;D


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios logo!!??  ah ah! Someone is enjoying the liquor tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn, this quite an attractive offer! Especially, with the shark strap. Just made a large watch purchase or I would be in!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure if it's been answered before but will the bronze CH6 have a bronze plated crown or SS? I notice the bronze CH1 has an SS crown, however I never saw the renders for this one so maybe it always had an SS crown? Thanks in advance for anyone with the answer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm just guessing it'll be SS inside but a bronze cap on it for looks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Not sure if it's been answered before but will the bronze CH6 have a bronze plated crown or SS? I notice the bronze CH1 has an SS crown, however I never saw the renders for this one so maybe it always had an SS crown? Thanks in advance for anyone with the answer


I asked about that somewhere above. Clemens responded that it will be a two-piece crown with a bronze outer piece covering an inner stainless steel piece. It should like like the renders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Halios logo!!??  ah ah! Someone is enjoying the liquor tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





R.Palace said:


> Fixed it for you ;D


Well... that's embarrasing! :-d


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, thanks for the lume shot. Nice evenly applied lume looks great. I love the minute markers lume too. It is going to seem like a long wait to finally see the complete prototype. Nice work. :-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Dave, maybe we will see the prototype faster than you would expect.  The first 4 prototype watch cases will be in our office in the next week. The dials are already in the office and also the handsets. Probably in one week I could show the complete prototypes to you. 

I have photographed the dials already, but unfortunately the dials are very difficult to photograph with their high glossy surface. Even with my high quality DSLR the color reproduction is quite bad and not like the real thing. Now as the prototype cases arrive very soon I think we should wait until everything is assembled and complete photos are done.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have photographed the dials already, but unfortunately the dials are very difficult to photograph with their high glossy surface. Even with my high quality DSLR the color reproduction is quite bad and not like the real thing.


Those German cameras probably aren't what they're cracked up to be. b-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Dave, maybe we will see the prototype faster than you would expect.  The first 4 prototype watch cases will be in our office in the next week. The dials are already in the office and also the handsets. Probably in one week I could show the complete prototypes to you.
> 
> I have photographed the dials already, but unfortunately the dials are very difficult to photograph with their high glossy surface. Even with my high quality DSLR the color reproduction is quite bad and not like the real thing. Now as the prototype cases arrive very soon I think we should wait until everything is assembled and complete photos are done.


Sounds great Clemens. Definitely looking forward to seeing the assembled prototype. |> |>


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Good thinking Clemens. Don't show us a picture until they resemble what the watches will really look like. Lets avoid any confusion


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Dave, maybe we will see the prototype faster than you would expect.  The first 4 prototype watch cases will be in our office in the next week. The dials are already in the office and also the handsets. Probably in one week I could show the complete prototypes to you.
> 
> I have photographed the dials already, but unfortunately the dials are very difficult to photograph with their high glossy surface. Even with my high quality DSLR the color reproduction is quite bad and not like the real thing. Now as the prototype cases arrive very soon I think we should wait until everything is assembled and complete photos are done.


Send the dials to me and I'll volunteer to shoot em with my lil old Sony. Ahhh heck, just send me all the parts too 

Cant guarantee I'll send them back though LOL


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone find it odd with all this traffic on this watch that the special is still running? Im assuming that 300 watch orders have not be placed. 
So is there a way to find out how many have been sold...
and what serial number you will be recieving since they are assigned. One should be able to get this info dont ya think. ?
btw.. unlike others I did send a couple of emails off about my VAT charge and a question about the straps...never heard back. Then again im not shmoozing him like others. "Doh!" As Homer would say...(not the Iliad)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

When your order then you get an email from Clemens confirming the order and telling you which # you will receive, one of the ones you noted in your order or a random one if all your options were already taken. It also confirms that you get the great strap/buckle if you did. Really no mystery to it. 
Looks like this
"Hello Brice!

Thank you very much for participating our pre-order. We have received your deposit payment of $300 for the HELBERG CH6.

You were in time for the free Maddog leather strap and buckle! We will add this to your package. 

The following serial number was reserved for you: 027

Have a great day!

Clemens"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

No, not odd at all. Clemens is in the process of shipping 300 or so CH1 pieces with multiple configuratoins. Give him some time and maybe resend an email. Busy is probably more accurate.

It is going to be a number of months before the watches are ready. If you have to wait a few weeks for serial number is it really a big deal?

Look over his offering in H2O and Helberg. He is not a fly by night if that is what you may be thinking.



Shred Gruumer said:


> Anyone find it odd with all this traffic on this watch that the special is still running? Im assuming that 300 watch orders have not be placed.
> So is there a way to find out how many have been sold...
> and what serial number you will be recieving since they are assigned. One should be able to get this info dont ya think. ?
> btw.. unlike others I did send a couple of emails off about my VAT charge and a question about the straps...never heard back. Then again im not shmoozing him like others. "Doh!" As Homer would say...(not the Iliad)


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> No, not odd at all. Clemens is in the process of shipping 300 or so CH1 pieces with multiple configuratoins. Give him some time and maybe resend an email. Busy is probably more accurate.
> 
> It is going to be a number of months before the watches are ready. If you have to wait a few weeks for serial number is it really a big deal?
> 
> Look over his offering in H2O and Helberg. He is not a fly by night if that is what you may be thinking.


If I where talking about a week..or so...then I wouldn't be asking.. I have no gripes at all..just a bit of an observation at this point..
We are talking a months time.. with two emails. Sent...

As with other forums..if you got time to respond to a forum then you got time to respond to a paying customer...just a bit of standard guidlines ..

So yes I would like to get that info resent.. so why am I here...because the seller seems to read these.. Thats all..

Im more curious as my order # is 2088...but don't know if thats including H20.. So how many CH6's have been sold???..

Thanks all for the posts and info. Much appreciated.. 
RSS


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I was blissfully ignorant of this thread, strayed from my F71 roots, got sucked in this thread....AND pre-ordered  Bronze, black dial, flat crystal , solid bezel, golden handset, black isofrane. I also have a green dial/bronze makara on order.
I blame all of you F74's.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I was blissfully ignorant of this thread, strayed from my F71 roots, got sucked in this thread....AND pre-ordered  Bronze, black dial, flat crystal , solid bezel, golden handset, black isofrane. I also have a green dial/bronze makara on order.
> I blame all of you F74's.


Sounds similar to what had happened to me. Someone point me to Armida bronze offerings but was hesitant to pull the trigger due to the SS crown. One thread leads to another and I ended up on this thread.

And the rest is history.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand your situation. But, even with the circumstances your mention you need to understand that this is a VERY busy time of year on top of the added Holiday time of year on top of Clemens shipping out all of the CH1 pieces in the last week of December.

Yes, yes. I know you have waited 4 weeks but your timing is during a very very busy time for Clemens. Perhaps Clemens will see this thread.

Is there some emergency that you get an answer this week? I do not get your urgency in getting an answer. I do understand that you would like an answer to your question.

I honestly believe you will get an answer in the near future. As far as your order # 2088. I seriously doubt Clemens has sold 2000 ch6 pieces if that is what your are asking. Lots of vendors have unique order numbering systems specific to the business format. I wouldnt put a lot of importance on the number 2088 in this instance.

As far as number of units sold and strap offer, ect. Most vendors do NOT reveal these type of details. It usually serves NO good purpose. And the strap offers with the CH6....well I guess if it is delivering customers for Clemens on the ch6 pieces he can keep it running as long as he wants. It is his business.



Shred Gruumer said:


> If I where talking about a week..or so...then I wouldn't be asking.. I have no gripes at all..just a bit of an observation at this point..
> We are talking a months time.. with two emails. Sent...
> 
> As with other forums..if you got time to respond to a forum then you got time to respond to a paying customer...just a bit of standard guidlines ..
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O watch GmbH is just a one-person company located in Germany. As owner of H2O my first priority is serving my customers as best as possible. 
Our first product of the HELBERG brand, the CH1, was delivered from December onwards and took all my attention the last weeks. Besides the CH1 there were a lot of other tasks to coordinate and to drive forward: The new H2O KALMAR 2 was finalized, a completely new shop system with visual product configurator is being created right now to be ready for the H2O KALMAR pre-order start and several other projects (production start of Mokume Gane made from SS +Bronze / MG from titanium grade 4 + titanium 8MN / MG from 316L + 304L // new company furnitures) started as well. Not too forget the Helberg CH6, which is the most successful product for H2O so far. Also the HELBERG CH3 will be launched within the next 7 days. I have even 4 new ORCA cases made from handforged and handwelded stainless damascus steel in my office, but no time to prepare them. In result the last 2 months were very, very busy and I hope to return to normal state in the next 3 weeks

My priority is currently sending out all ordered watches (CH1, CH2, ORCAS) and this is leaving currently just little time to respond to emails asking for serial numbers. But it seems sometimes a serial number is a central part of a watch purchase - even though for me it´s difficult to understand - and therefore I will assign in the next 10 days the serials to the last orders. 

Regarding the Maddog strap it´s clearly mentioned that the additional strap is included as long as it´s written in the product description. So no need asking by email if the strap is included or not. 

Of course we do not disclose sales quantities.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O watch GmbH is just a one-person company located in Germany. As owner of H2O my first priority is serving my customers as best as possible.
> Our first product of the HELBERG brand, the CH1, was delivered from December onwards and took all my attention the last weeks. Besides the CH1 there were a lot of other tasks to coordinate and to drive forward: The new H2O KALMAR 2 was finalized, a completely new shop system with visual product configurator is being created right now to be ready for the H2O KALMAR pre-order start and several other projects (production start of Mokume Gane made from SS +Bronze / MG from titanium grade 4 + titanium 8MN / MG from 316L + 304L // new company furnitures) started as well. Not too forget the Helberg CH6, which is the most successful product for H2O so far. Also the HELBERG CH3 will be launched within the next 7 days. I have even 4 new ORCA cases made from handforged and handwelded stainless damascus steel in my office, but no time to prepare them. In result the last 2 months were very, very busy and I hope to return to normal state in the next 3 weeks.


Wow Clemens... is it too soon to buy shares in your company?! Impressive... most impressive!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Clemens, you are driving me mad waiting for the new Kalmar v2 and now a CH3?! 

I actually searched all (I think) your posts on the Kalmar and Orca picture thread b/c I know you had posted a picture of the new Kalmar - a rough CAD drawing and it was legendary. For the life of me, I can't find it. 

Neil


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Clemens, you are driving me mad waiting for the new Kalmar v2 and now a CH3?!
> 
> I actually searched all (I think) your posts on the Kalmar and Orca picture thread b/c I know you had posted a picture of the new Kalmar - a rough CAD drawing and it was legendary. For the life of me, I can't find it.
> 
> Neil


Is this what you need?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-picture-thread-581646-39.html#post6271346


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is the link to the Kalmar2:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helb...in-your-helberg-ch1-811103-8.html#post7050230

Regards
Daniel


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Are there any pictures of the standard leather straps that come with the CH6? Will they be a straight 24mm or will they taper to a 20mm buckle?


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

That's it, I'm in with a bronze solid bezel and black dial!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well done! What took you so long? Glad you pulled the trigger...


stuart77 said:


> That's it, I'm in with a bronze solid bezel and black dial!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha, I just wanted to do a bit of thinning out first, no regrets and now I can't wait for my first bronze! &#55357;&#56835; &#55357;&#56397;



mellonb1 said:


> Well done! What took you so long? Glad you pulled the trigger...


----------



## stephenpurdon (Jul 7, 2012)

Pre-ordered a black dial with ceramic bezel... Should look great with that mad dog strap! ,
My first post on here guys and I have to say this is one watch I'm really looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I just ordered 2 elephant leather straps from maddog straps (med grey and light grey) with one of his custom buckles. Have to say, amazing communication and got a great deal!


Is it May yet....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello H2O & all you DWF denizens.Quick question.Is there ANY way possible to get you to consider finishing the ceramic insert to match the dial color?Seems to me it wouldn't be too much trouble to have a brown ceramic insert as well as black & green...Also could you please confirm a few things for me.The script & logo color on the black dial will be gold & on the brown dial white?Did I see somewhere that extra bezels will be available so they can be swaped out(1ea.ceramic & 1 solid) & if so has a price been fixed & can they be added to the initial order?Thanks very much & have a great weekend everyone.GO SEAHAWKS!!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I just ordered 2 elephant leather straps from maddog straps (med grey and light grey) with one of his custom buckles. Have to say, amazing communication and got a great deal!
> 
> Is it May yet....


I ordered a dark brown Maddog elephant, which can do double duty on the Makara bronze that's due sooner than the CH6.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Getting ready to pull trigger just need help on flat of domed crystal. HELP!!!!




I ordered the dome!!!!!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Good choice, i've gone with the domed crystal too! I love the dome on my A1 so there was no doubt about having it on my CH6!



Gregger said:


> Getting ready to pull trigger just need help on flat of domed crystal. HELP!!!!
> 
> I ordered the dome!!!!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Ordered a bronze olive drab domed crystal....now the wait


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Now to find a tuna and my late Christmas shopping for myself is done! Thank goodness I have a good wife. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just messaged Clemens about changing my flat crystal to domed. Not sure what I was thinking when I placed the order


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I just ordered 2 elephant leather straps from maddog straps (med grey and light grey) with one of his custom buckles.
> \\


Before I jump to too many conclusions, can anyone in the know share (either on here or by PM) with me how Maddog obtains this Elephant leather?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

meinuhr said:


> Before I jump to too many conclusions, can anyone in the know share (either on here or by PM) with me how Maddog obtains this Elephant leather?


Copied from review in watchfreeks.com: _*This strap from Maddog is made from elephant hide. The hide was sourced by Maddog Straps a CITES certified source and utilized for their watch straps. The hides come in various colors, from a light grey, to brown shades and all the way to black.*_

STRAP REVIEW: Maddog Straps "Elephant Hide" - Watch Freeks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats to all of ya who finally saw the light and ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Getting my first custom strap.. had it made for the ch6..im pleased with the results.. all I need is that special missing piece..hmmm what could it be.?..

I can see how this can get addicting...and I already like watches. These straps are like "leather crack" for watches..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Shred Gruumer said:


> Getting my first custom strap.. had it made for the ch6..im pleased with the results.. all I need is that special missing piece..hmmm what could it be.?..
> 
> I can see how this can get addicting...and I already like watches. These straps are like "leather crack" for watches..


Looks bad ass man, very nice!


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

ChuckW said:


> Copied from review in watchfreeks.com: _*This strap from Maddog is made from elephant hide. The hide was sourced by Maddog Straps a CITES certified source and utilized for their watch straps. The hides come in various colors, from a light grey, to brown shades and all the way to black.*_
> 
> STRAP REVIEW: Maddog Straps "Elephant Hide" - Watch Freeks


Thank you for that. Elephants are beautiful and amazing animals and would cringe to think the straps were made of skins those which were illegally poached... but I guess this is not the case (I'm hoping). The straps themselves look great but I don't think I could stomach it. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Shred Gruumer said:


> Getting my first custom strap.. had it made for the ch6..im pleased with the results.. all I need is that special missing piece..hmmm what could it be.?..
> 
> I can see how this can get addicting...and I already like watches. These straps are like "leather crack" for watches..


Now THAT is a killer strap.

My name is Danny and I am a strap addict....welcome to strap crack anonymous lol

Trust me you are not alone in strap addiction. Lots if us out there and we welcome new addicts with open arms


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it bad that I want to order a second CH6?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it bad that I want to order a second CH6?


No. No it's not. I am having to talk myself out of another one too! Ordered a SS black dial with black bezel. Thinking of adding a blue dial with the stainless bezel. Wonder if you can swap out the bezels?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

lawman98 said:


> No. No it's not. I am having to talk myself out of another one too! Ordered a SS black dial with black bezel. Thinking of adding a blue dial with the stainless bezel. Wonder if you can swap out the bezels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I ordered a green dial bronze but it was a hard decision. I think I may order another with a brown dial and see which I like better.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Just messaged Clemens about changing my flat crystal to domed. Not sure what I was thinking when I placed the order


You guys are killing me. I had ordered the flat crystal but has always prefer them to be on domed.

Will the domed crystal be too thick for my 6.5 wrist? This question has been in my mind ever since I place my orders weeks ago.

Help!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I ordered a green dial bronze but it was a hard decision. I think I may order another with a brown dial and see which I like better.


Do it, Chris!! I'll feel better about having ordered two 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Do it, Chris!! I'll feel better about having ordered two


Did you order a brown one? I'l just buy yours.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Did you order a brown one? I'l just buy yours.


What makes you think I'll sell it?! 

I preordered a bronze brown and SS blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> What makes you think I'll sell it?!


Call it a hunch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok so now you're a psychic too? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok so now you're a psychic too? ;-)


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

I personally donot like shark leather much, so I prepared this for my CH6 bronze blue dial, what do you think guys?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

MiserySword said:


> I personally donot like shark leather much, so I prepared this for my CH6 bronze blue dial, what do you think guys?


Looks great. You made that yourself? Nice work.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> Looks great. You made that yourself? Nice work.


No , I bought it from Wristart24.com. They have nice straps with acceptable quality and price.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Silly question here. Is mad dog shark strap made of shark skin? Or just textured as such?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MiserySword said:


> I personally donot like shark leather much, so I prepared this for my CH6 bronze blue dial, what do you think guys?


Looks fantastic. What kinda leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

toolkit21 said:


> Silly question here. Is mad dog shark strap made of shark skin? Or just textured as such?


Real shark skin.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks fantastic. What kinda leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calfskin.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice strap, I have a gunny fudge arriving tomorrow/tuesday, and a ss buckle ill be heat bronzing. Still loving the sharkie though!


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a question regarding the lug to lug (L2L) distance since the information on the h2o-watch page are not the same as the information on the shop page.

In this forum I have read that the dive case is the smallest but on the h2o page it is stated as the longest, so what is correct?

I have found the following measurements on the h2o page:

Dive 54.50 mm
Classic 54.00 mm
Dress 53.20 mm
Vintage 53.20 mm

On the shop page for example is the Dress 54.50 mm and the Dive 54.00 mm?

To me it is very important if the L2L distance is 53.00 mm or 54.50 mm!

Thanks in advance and have a nice Sunday.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Castlehill said:


> I have a question regarding the lug to lug (L2L) distance since the information on the h2o-watch page are not the same as the information on the shop page.
> 
> In this forum I have read that the dive case is the smallest but on the h2o page it is stated as the longest, so what is correct?
> 
> ...


That's referring to the H20 Orcas.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Even though it not belongs to the CH6 I will shortly answer the question: DIVE: 54.00mm / DRESS: 52.80mm / CLASSIC: 54.10mm / VINTAGE: 53.60mm / MONO: 52.70mm
Changed in the shop and website accordingly. The numbers are measured.



Castlehill said:


> I have a question regarding the lug to lug (L2L) distance since the information on the h2o-watch page are not the same as the information on the shop page.
> 
> In this forum I have read that the dive case is the smallest but on the h2o page it is stated as the longest, so what is correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooops, wrong thread, sorry :roll:

Yes the question is regarding the Orcas. I'm buying both wherefore I had both threads open and asked in the wrong one :think:

But thanks anyway for the quick reply, I will then go for the Dress as planned :-!

BTW, I already preordered a CH6 in SS b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it bad that I want to order a second CH6?


Only a second one? You would still be considered extremely conservative...LOL

The Ch6 is my 10th H20/Helberg branded watch...lol


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Only a second one? You would still be considered extremely conservative...LOL
> 
> The Ch6 is my 10th H20/Helberg branded watch...lol


That's officially a sickness. I am here to help, so send me any that don't get enough wrist time.
In all seriousness I don't enjoy owning more than 4 or 5 watches at a time so ordering a second would be out of character for me. We'll see if I can hold out.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

So I have a stainless case black dial black bezel on order. Thinking about a blue dial stainless case stainless bezel. You think the bezels could be swapped over? I like the thought of having different looks. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> So I have a stainless case black dial black bezel on order. Thinking about a blue dial stainless case stainless bezel. You think the bezels could be swapped over? I like the thought of having different looks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Somewhere in this little thread, I seem to recall a post that Clemens decided to make alternate bezels availble as an option that could be added at the time of final payment. Though I'm not sure how easy they would be to swap, it suggests to me that it could be done.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Somewhere in this little thread, I seem to recall a post that Clemens decided to make alternate bezels availble as an option that could be added at the time of final payment. Though I'm not sure how easy they would be to swap, it suggests to me that it could be done.


That would be nice. Still may want a blue dial with the blue Iso. With the Maddog strap and a half price Iso, that makes this a great deal.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Just put my pre-order in for a Bronze, blue dial with blue ISO strap. On a side note I'd like to say thanks to this forum for introducing me to some very interesting watches.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Did the same setup (bronze, blue dial, blue ISO) when it first launched. Still the same fantasy setup come April. No changes...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Messaged Clemens to add the blue Iso to my order. Apparently I was drinking heavily when I placed my order as I've already added two more add-ons. Hope Clemens doesn't mind, after all that's more money in the bank for H2O/Helberg ;D


----------



## Tasmans (Nov 17, 2013)

Nobody ordered the ceramic bezel ???

Bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel for me !!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Tasmans said:


> Nobody ordered the ceramic bezel ???
> 
> Bronze with black dial and ceramic bezel for me !!


Plenty of folks have, you just have to sift through the thread to find them haha.

That's a very classy combo you chose there. I myself chose the solid bezel but if Clemens does indeed add bezels as an option to buy later, I might just have to cop me a ceramic bezel for my blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I may have gone with solid bezel one bronze Ch6. I need to check and maybe rethink that after owning my A7 with ceramic bezel for weeks with no intentions to try on the solid brass bezel


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think I may have gone with solid bezel one bronze Ch6. I need to check and maybe rethink that after owning my A7 with ceramic bezel for weeks with no intentions to try on the solid brass bezel


My idea exactly, I ordered the solid bezel as well, but also am very fond of my A7 black dial with ceramic bezel. I think I like the blue dial better with solid bezel, but certainly would like the two bezel option.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

throw us a bone!b-)


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

If there was a blue ceramic bezel option I would totally get one for my bronze/blue/solid.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just finished taking a look at some posts in the CH1 thread and I saw Ernie's post with the multiple straps and fell in love. The straps look awesome!

Are these available only for the CH1 or can they purchased on Clemens' site?


----------



## dions (May 22, 2013)

any real picture from HELBERG CH6?its great watch?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have lots of new leather straps for the CH1 incl. a black Cordura strap already in stock. Also the CH1 buckles in SS and bronze will be available in our NEW shop.  There are as well 2 nice Canvas straps in preparation for the CH6 in black or green. Both Canvas straps are having a thick black leather backside. I should receive the Canvas prototypes within this week.

I have received as well the CH6 case samples and they are for sure the best samples I received as long as I drive H2O. I will assemble the cases until this Sunday and will introduce the images as usual through OceanicTime and the WUS.

Currently I´m working hard on all open orders and also our completely new shop system. Not only the design will be new, but we will also use the professional Magento shop software and currently we are programming a VISUAL product configurator. My plan is to launch the website in approx 4-5 weeks with the pre-order start of the new H2O KALMAR 2. The visual product configurator will make the many choices much more simple for you.

The new shop pages will substitute the old CMS pages on Welcome and H2O watch | H2O watch - Customization is Everything. A Wordpress blog for news will be integrated in the shop system as well. That´s why the old pages will not receive many updates in the near future.


----------



## dions (May 22, 2013)

if i order now HELBERG CH6 how long time i will have the watch?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dions said:


> if i order now HELBERG CH6 how long time i will have the watch?


Scheduled dates are approx. April/May as stated on the website.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Clemens!! Lotta good news and info. Appreciate the update and am very very excited about the canvas straps! Can't wait to see them and the proto case. Good luck with everything, it sure seems like you're gonna be a busy man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have the CH6 on order but I'm already looking forward to Kalmar 2!!!

Anyone can point me in the right direction about this? Couldn't find it.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update|>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I have received as well the CH6 case samples and they are for sure the best samples I received as long as I drive H2O. I will assemble the cases until this Sunday and will introduce the images as usual through OceanicTime and the WUS.


Excellent news Clemens. I'll be looking forward to seeing the new photos. |> |>


----------



## stephenpurdon (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent Clemens a email asking to change my order last night! Got a reply today saying my order had been changed. Great customer service when you consider this is a one man band operating here! Thanks Clemens


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Just found this today and could not resist... Ordered Bronze-Black-Solid-Gold! Let the waiting (and hoping for the serialnr.) begin!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a dumb question... I'll get the Maddog because it's still up on the web site and that's it...no extra leather strap correct?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I have a dumb question... I'll get the Maddog because it's still up on the web site and that's it...no extra leather strap correct?


It sounds to me like it also comes with a standard brown leather strap and the MadDog is a bonus.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

stephenpurdon said:


> Sent Clemens a email asking to change my order last night! Got a reply today saying my order had been changed. Great customer service when you consider this is a one man band operating here! Thanks Clemens


I´ve sent a couple of questions via web contact form at early January and still have no response :-( 
But I believe it's because of Clemens workload and all gonna be answered asap


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> I´ve sent a couple of questions via web contact form at early January and still have no response :-(
> But I believe it's because of Clemens workload and all gonna be answered asap


Email him at this email address [email protected]
from the same email linked to your PayPal.
Last year in late December I was emailing Clemens from another email and for some reason the replies were at my PayPal email. Either way, Clemens has been very responsive. Go ahead and give it another try


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I have a dumb question... I'll get the Maddog because it's still up on the web site and that's it...no extra leather strap correct?


It's all in the specs/info for the CH6. 

STANDARD ACCESSORIES:
- HELBERG CH6 watch in SS or bronze
- *Brown leather strap for CH6 in Bronze /*
* Black leather strap for CH6 in SS*
- Screw driver
- Peli-style watch box
- Warranty card


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, how did I miss that?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Is the free Maddog strap still available? I think I am ready to pull trigger if yes. Thx.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Is the free Maddog strap still available? I think I am ready to pull trigger if yes. Thx.


Well then you better pull it! Maddog straps are available as long as theyre mentioned on the pre order page for the CH6 on H2Os site...they're still being mentioned


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

R.Palace said:


> Well then you better pull it! Maddog straps are available as long as theyre mentioned on the pre order page for the CH6 on H2Os site...they're still being mentioned


Snap! That is what I thought. I already have a new watch in hand that I am not "allowed" to wear until May, killing me! This won't help, but cost a lot less then one staring at me on winder that I can't touch. Ughhhhhh, I hate WUS. LOL!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Snap! That is what I thought. I already have a new watch in hand that I am not "allowed" to wear until May, killing me! This won't help, but cost a lot less then one staring at me on winder that I can't touch. Ughhhhhh, I hate WUS. LOL!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

R.Palace said:


>


Was set on Bronze, Dome, and just noticed $70 in shipping. Ouch...back on fence. Still hate WUS, LOL.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Was set on Bronze, Dome, and just noticed $70 in shipping. Ouch...back on fence. Still hate WUS, LOL.


Look, I'm a tightwad, OK? If I can do it, so can you.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Look, I'm a tightwad, OK? If I can do it, so can you.


ROFL... Chuck, have you ever thought of runnin' for President for the TA??

Mark


----------



## dions (May 22, 2013)

how mutch is total cost for this watch?


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

dions said:


> how mutch is total cost for this watch?


That depends on watch configuration and options you choose, there is a breakdown of all the prices on their online shop.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Another question......Are the watches shipped with strap installed or head separate? The last time I ordered a micro watch the damn thing had Loctite on the screws and I needed a jackhammer to size the darn thing and to replace the bracelet with a strap!! No Loctite on mine please....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Another question......Are the watches shipped with strap installed or head separate? The last time I ordered a micro watch the damn thing had Loctite on the screws and I needed a jackhammer to size the darn thing and to replace the bracelet with a strap!! No Loctite on mine please....


They come with a strap on them (at least all of the Orca's I got did). The CH6 will be using spring bars and fully drilled lug pin holes so no worries bout it having loctite or being difficult to remove.

I havent see loctite used on H2O watches either. Lug screws always came out with no issues. On the hardened Orca bracelets some have reported a few hex screws being a bit tight due to hardening process and some gunk ending up on the threads.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Danny T said:


> They come with a strap on them (at least all of the Orca's I got did). The CH6 will be using spring bars and fully drilled lug pin holes so no worries bout it having loctite or being difficult to remove.
> 
> I havent see loctite used on H2O watches either. Lug screws always came out with no issues. On the hardened Orca bracelets some have reported a few hex screws being a bit tight due to hardening process and some gunk ending up on the threads.


Good to know thanks....


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ChuckW said:


> Look, I'm a tightwad, OK? If I can do it, so can you.


Your tight? I'm puckering after this purchase and I can't even wear it until May! https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/deal-watch-ohhhh-my-961822.html So I'm definitely a bit a tightwad right now...Ughhhhhhh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Your tight? I'm puckering after this purchase and I can't even wear it until May! https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/deal-watch-ohhhh-my-961822.html So I'm definitely a bit a tightwad right now...Ughhhhhhh


man up and buy it already


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Since isofrane don't make a bronze buckle, I assume that if you take the great discounted isofrane strap offer with the ch6, you are going to receive a steel buckle even if you've ordered a bronze ch6.

If I am right about this, what are you guys that are planning on wearing your bronze ch6 on the isofrane planning on doing? Torch the buckle, live with the steel, or swap it out?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> Since isofrane don't make a bronze buckle, I assume that if you take the great discounted isofrane strap offer with the ch6, you are going to receive a steel buckle even if you've ordered a bronze ch6.
> 
> If I am right about this, what are you guys that are planning on wearing your bronze ch6 on the isofrane planning on doing? Torch the buckle, live with the steel, or swap it out?


Yes the Isos will come will come with SS buckle regardless of ordering the bronzo.

I've thought about torching the buckle or swapping it out with a Benarus bronze buckle.

I also have an Iso with DLC buckle that will blend with the strap regardless of case material.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

stuart77 said:


> Since isofrane don't make a bronze buckle, I assume that if you take the great discounted isofrane strap offer with the ch6, you are going to receive a steel buckle even if you've ordered a bronze ch6.
> 
> If I am right about this, what are you guys that are planning on wearing your bronze ch6 on the isofrane planning on doing? Torch the buckle, live with the steel, or swap it out?


That's why I didn't take the ISO. It would drive me nuts looking at two different color metals.

Was there to be pictures posted of the dials? Long thread....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll just leave the Iso buckle as is, really not a big deal. I'm not gonna go out of my way to torch it and search high and low for a bronze buckle. If I stumble upon one, I may snatch it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting some pictures to see if I should order a stainless blue one also. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

If it really bothers me I'm sure I can just swap it out with the other bronze buckle. Hopefully a really sweet maddog bronze buckle. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Osmo said:


> If it really bothers me I'm sure I can just swap it out with the other bronze buckle. Hopefully a really sweet maddog bronze buckle.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Keep in mind that the 24mm Isofrane has a 22mm buckle. I believe that any buckle that comes with the CH6 will likely be too wide for the Isofrane strap.


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

ChuckW said:


> Keep in mind that the 24mm Isofrane has a 22mm buckle. I believe that any buckle that comes with the CH6 will likely be too wide for the Isofrane strap.


Good point chuck. I'm not too worried about it though. If it doesn't fit I'll live. I'll be looking at the watch itself 90% of the time and I'm sure it will be distracting enough to make me not mind about the buckle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

At that price, the Isofrane is a no brainer. Don't need it? It's an easy flip.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Perhaps Clemens will be able to order a batch of fitting bronze buckles similar to the buckles Helson, Benrus and Armida use for their Isofrane lookalikes.
Unbrandet or with the Helberg logo and offered in his announced new shop for roundabout 20 or 25 $ - I think that would be great for us.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> Since isofrane don't make a bronze buckle, I assume that if you take the great discounted isofrane strap offer with the ch6, you are going to receive a steel buckle even if you've ordered a bronze ch6.
> 
> If I am right about this, what are you guys that are planning on wearing your bronze ch6 on the isofrane planning on doing? Torch the buckle, live with the steel, or swap it out?


Please Sorry If I'm OffTopic
I´m interested in blue SS CH6 but if I were atracted by another bronze watch I wouldn't be facing this  I made my own bronze ISOfrane buckle for my Olivier


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens,
Must...see....pics....now!!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gregger said:


> That's why I didn't take the ISO. It would drive me nuts looking at two different color metals.


I've never been diagnosed with OCD but I'm sure I must have a bit of it because that would drive me nuts! o|:roll:



R.Palace said:


> I also have an Iso with DLC buckle that will blend with the strap regardless of case material.


Now I like that plan, DLC RS on order! :-!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mojojojo said:


>


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Clemens, will the H20 bracelet fit the CH6? If so I would love to see a pic of the H20 bracelet on a prototype.

Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I have been for more or less than two weeks away from froums as the time was too limited. Since 60 days just two days off during Xmas and NY.  Time to come down a little and currently orders for the ORCA series will be finally completed and shipped.

Currently I´m working on a new shop system with a visual product configurator. Everything should be finished with the pre-order start of the H2O KALMAR 2 in maybe 3 weeks. The new shop system will combine both, H2O and HELBERG products and with the launch of the new shop pages all pages on H2O watch | H2O watch - Customization is Everything and Welcome will be directed instantly into the new shop system. This will reduce the workload on my side as I don´t have to serve three different pages and content management systems. Updates about new products etc. will be more frequently with the new system. I´m very much looking forward to the visual product configurator, as the beta pages are looking very promissing. 

But let me answer some of your questions:
1. Isofrane: The Isofrane will alsways come with the SS buckle. No exception. But see No. 2!
2. 22mm Bronze buckle: I have some of the CH1 CNC buckles left, which are one for one produced on CNC machine and NOT stamped. The production of the buckle was quite expensive (about 5x more expensive compared to a normal SS buckle), but at least I could offer this buckle to you for the Isofrane and think it looks quite nice with the look-through H logo. The price for the buckle might be higher than $30. 
3. HELBERG CH6 leather straps: I have received this week the samples of the black and brown leather strap for the CH6. One of my customers (he has about 15 H2O watches + 8 HELBERG CH1/CH2/CH3) visited me in the office and said that these are the best straps I have ever made. Thank you for the compliment! 
4. ORCA bracelet could be attached to the CH6 as well. Fits perfectly. 

























Most important: Images! 
I have shot today the first images of the HELBERG CH6 SS with black dial and the two bezels. I will open a new thread soon with the first prototype shots. As soon as I have a few minutes I will assemble also the other dials and cases ONE BY ONE!  As soon as time allows I will add new images, so no need to ask for.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Sweet!
looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! The Ch6 looks fantastic, Clemens!! I'm really excited. 
When will these bronze buckles be available for sale ?

thanks!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The buckles will be included into the new shop. Need at least a few new products with the intro of the new shop system 

Here are two canvas prototype strap in black and distressed green. I will produce the green version as seen here. The black version material will be changed to DISTRESSED black canvas similar to the green canvas material. The back side is smooth calf leather. Also these straps will become available in the new shop as soon as I have the final products in stock.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic Clemens! Great job! Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anxiously waiting for a pic of the blue dial before pulling the trigger on #2.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks awesome....can't wait to see bronze, olive drab


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great, straps as well and the ch1 bronze buckle is a great option. Looking forward too the bronze case!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the green canvas! I am definitely in for a strap and ch1 bronze buckle.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Count me in for a bronze buckle as well, looks great!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Put me down for a bronze buckle too. Looking forward to pictures of a completed bronze with blue dial!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really nice Clemens !

Both, the green canvas strap and the watch !


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Quick question, will the CH6 come with maddog strap and one of the black or green strap or just the black maddog strap


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 SS comes with a black distressed leather strap and the CH6 Bronze with a dark brown distressed leather strap. Additionally we include to the pre-order packages a free black shark strap incl. buckle from MADDOG, the Austrian strap maker/http://www.maddog-straps.com/.

To make this package even more complete the standard leather strap will be also equipped with the monster MADDOG buckle in the same material as the watch case!!!! 

The 22mm CH1 CNC bronze buckle and the 24mm canvas straps will be included into our new shop in a few weeks and could not be ordered right now.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the green canvas! I am definitely in for a strap and ch1 bronze buckle.


+1, definitely in for a buckle and strap, too.

...that green canvas strap has me considering other CH6 color combos...looks great, but dangerous! :-d


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This just keeps getting better and better! Glad I gave in and signed on. This will be a watch of several firsts for me as it's my first:

Helberg;
bronze;
green dial; and
super dome diver. 

Can't wait! Thank you for the updates.

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Canvas straps look fantastic! Am I imagining things or can they be worn on both sides? Well done Clemens!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

After looking at the black dial ss picture, I am reminded of the case design that's similar to Trimix and Aquadive. But I presume CH6 is a larger diameter vintage styling than either of those?


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes! Bronze buckle please!


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm in for the canvas strap and the bronze machined buckle. Let me know how I can have it added to my CH6 order.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see the bronze olive......


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just in case you guys missed it https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch6-prototype-picture-thread-978555.html


----------



## ADFD1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweet deal, it's killing me but I have to pass.

AD


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Everything is killer.

I won't say "I told you so", but I will....lol.

Canvas straps are stupendous....wonder where the inspiration came from 

This really sets the bar very high IMO. Watch value of the year without doubt. This will create many new fans for H20/Helberg.

Well done Clemens!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Everything looks great, except I know I will never use those gigantic bronze MadDog buckles. I've already purchased a normal sized 24mm bronze buckle so its not really an issue. The 22mm buckle on the Isofrane looks fantastic.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great strap Clemens, please make sure you get the green one's just like the prototype. I am in for the green, possibly a black after pictures, and the buckles!



H2O Watch said:


> The buckles will be included into the new shop. Need at least a few new products with the intro of the new shop system
> 
> Here are two canvas prototype strap in black and distressed green. I will produce the green version as seen here. The black version material will be changed to DISTRESSED black canvas similar to the green canvas material. The back side is smooth calf leather. Also these straps will become available in the new shop as soon as I have the final products in stock.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

It seems to me I´ve seen the post asking the same I'm going to ask, if so, sorry for that. Anyway, 
1. will be there possibility to get bezel with sapphire insert in the same colour as dial is in future? I'm going to order blue "version" with SS bezel and I´d love to change bezels acording my mood, if I have SS one and blue sapphire insert bezel 
2. Is it already possible to order two bezels now, SS bezel as first and sapphire insert bezel as second?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The thread is so long that it´s absolutely no problem to ask a question a second time. 

to 1.: We will not have ceramic inlays in blue/green or brown. The color choices are very limited for ceramic inlays and it would be impossible to match the dial color and inlay color. 
to 2.: You could order the CH6 in your configuration right now and add the second bezel in a later step through our shop system. 

My plan is to launch the new shop pages in about 3-4 weeks together with the launch of the new H2O KALMAR 2.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll definitely be buying a solid SS bezel for my SS Ch6 and a ceramic bezel for my CH6 br 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Wrecker (Jan 29, 2014)

Where are you guys with the orders? The "free mad-dog strap" text was present at the time of my order, does that mean I'll get one?
If so, I'll get a leather strap, and isofrane (paid for) and a mad dog?
I'm tamping to get this watch. After scouring the internet for loads which were just not quite right, I find this, AND europe based, AND at a very good price. Helberg have a new fan : )

Prices in euro & £ too though please.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

After seeing the wrist shots in another thread I am really looking forward to this one. I am just hoping the green dial turns out as good as I think it will.

I ordered the SS/Green dial with the SS bezel, but was thinking about getting a solid Bronze bezel as well, not sure if it would look good but I will give it a try.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Wrecker said:


> Where are you guys with the orders? The "free mad-dog strap" text was present at the time of my order, does that mean I'll get one?
> If so, I'll get a leather strap, and isofrane (paid for) and a mad dog?
> I'm tamping to get this watch. After scouring the internet for loads which were just not quite right, I find this, AND europe based, AND at a very good price. Helberg have a new fan : )
> 
> Prices in euro & £ too though please.


Yes. If the Maddog text still shows, you get the Maddog, the stock leather strap, and the Iso if you added it to your order


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

We are going to have some great add on options for this watch, no matter what you have on your original order. I am also going to get a black ceramic bezel to go with my Bronzie. It will be a nice change of look.

U-N that is an excellent thought on getting a bronze bezel for your SS....with the right dark patina, it would be like adding a DLC coating to the bezel for a completely new look. but with the bronze and various patina tricks you can lighten or darken to your wishes.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Just pre-ordered one too 

Bronze, Flat Crystal, Drab Olive, plain Bezel. 

Had a real hard time choosing whether to go with the domed crystal and the blue dial.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

McChuck Potato said:


> Just pre-ordered one too
> 
> Bronze, Flat Crystal, Drab Olive, plain Bezel.
> 
> Had a real hard time choosing whether to go with the domed crystal and the blue dial.


Ironically, when I first got in on the pre order, my order was exactly like yours (bronze, flat crystal, olive, solid bezel). Since then I've changed it to blue dial, domed crystal.

Now my dilemma is whether I really should order another in SS and if so in what dial color 

Decisions...decisions..


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

McChuck Potato said:


> Just pre-ordered one too
> 
> Bronze, Flat Crystal, Drab Olive, plain Bezel.
> 
> Had a real hard time choosing whether to go with the domed crystal and the blue dial.


I did 
I've just seen the pics and now I want a SS too :-s.......


----------



## Wrecker (Jan 29, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Yes. If the Maddog text still shows, you get the Maddog, the stock leather strap, and the Iso if you added it to your order


Thanks very much for this.


----------



## Sub-erman (Nov 14, 2013)

Pre-ordered the day before yesterday.
Looking forward to receiving it!
Hope I made the first 300 and get the Maddog strap along with the Isofrane strap!!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I know I saw this mentioned somewhere in the thread but can't find it now and don't want to go back over the whole thing post by post.

Anyway, my question is, are we supposed to receive an email from Helberg confirming the order including the information about the serial number received and if the maddog strap is included?

I ordered on January 27. I'm not worried at all and didn't want to email Clemens directly because I know he is very busy. Really just wondering if I missed or should be looking for the email from Helberg.

Thank you, Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

kca said:


> I know I saw this mentioned somewhere in the thread but can't find it now and don't want to go back over the whole thing post by post.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, are we supposed to receive an email from Helberg confirming the order including the information about the serial number received and if the maddog strap is included?
> 
> ...


Yes you receive an email confirming your order and the serial number. If the Maddog strap was mentioned when you placed your order, then you're getting it.

Check the email address linked to your PayPal.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Yes you receive an email confirming your order and the serial number. If the Maddog strap was mentioned when you placed your order, then you're getting it.
> 
> Check the email address linked to your PayPal.


Thank you, that's what I thought. I'll keep an eye out for it.

Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Pre-ordered two today.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Went olive with gold hands over stainless case and bezel, would love to add a bronze bezel later... How hard are they to change? Hurts me but I gotta get away from blue divers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate the wait because I already asked Clemens to switch me from bronze/black dial/ceramic bezel to bronze/blue dial/solid bezel. Now I'm tempted to switch back.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

drlvegas said:


> Pre-ordered two today.


Two?!
that a boy


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

shaneotool said:


> Two?!
> that a boy


I got 2 also. How many others out there ordered multiples?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> I got 2 also. How many others out there ordered multiples?


About ready to pull the trigger on an SS version to accompany my bronze but I have to see the pics of all the dials to make that happen...so Clemens where you hiding them?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got two and wouldn't mind a 3rd one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

kca said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought. I'll keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Cheers, Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered on January 18th. I received a confirmation email but no mention of serial number in it.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got two and wouldn't mind a 3rd one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Mind sharing your configurations, Brice? I need some inspiration


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

US guys who have preordered, how do you get the vat removed before you order? Thanks


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

ky70 said:


> US guys who have preordered, how do you get the vat removed before you order? Thanks


Some have said you need to set up your account before putting anything into the cart, but it didn't seem to work for me. If the cart adds VAT, email Clemens and he will adjust it. It may take a week or so, but not a big deal.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> Some have said you need to set up your account before putting anything into the cart, but it didn't seem to work for me. If the cart adds VAT, email Clemens and he will adjust it. It may take a week or so, but not a big deal.


Thanks Chuck! I did it backwards (created acct after adding watch to cart) but when I went back on the site it showed for $300. There is actually instructions on the site to create acct 1st to avoid the vat charge.

So I'm in for my 1st ever bronze...with blue dial, bronze bezel and domed crystal. Also my 1st ever dive watch that will not live mostly on a bracelet. I broke my no bronze and no bracelet rule for this one and am very excited.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ky70 said:


> So I'm in for my 1st ever bronze...with blue dial, bronze bezel and domed crystal. Also my 1st ever dive watch that will not live mostly on a bracelet. I broke my no bronze and no bracelet rule for this one and am very excited.


x2. Word for word. Also broke my "must have a date complication" rule. This watch is a rule breaker haha


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> x2. Word for word. Also broke my "must have a date complication" rule. This watch is a rule breaker haha


Lol! Well said!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually would be somewhat surprised if Clemens did NOT follow the "no date" version with a date dial model and other versions. Sometimes success can inspire the creative juices.



R.Palace said:


> x2. Word for word. Also broke my "must have a date complication" rule. This watch is a rule breaker haha


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Despite trying to reduce my collection, at a price point like this...I could not resist. 

Things like luxury straps to entice pre order are an excellent idea and was certainly one of the deciders for me. 

Pictures in due course...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> I actually would be somewhat surprised if Clemens did NOT follow the "no date" version with a date dial model and other versions. Sometimes success can inspire the creative juices.


I prefer he doesn't release a date version. That would put me in a very tough spot and I would somehow have to snag one of those too. First world problems..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The current shop system has just sometimes a problem with the VAT calculation (in at least 95% of the orders the VAT is correctly calculated) and should work when you 
1. delete your product from the basket, 
2. create your account,
3. log out of the shop and close completely the browser to clear the cookie,
4. open the browser and shop page again,
5. login again to your account. Now the shop system should know you´re from outside EU. New products should be calculated now in the checkout without VAT. Hopefully.

We will have a completely new shop system in about 3 weeks based on Magento. This will be a new milestone for H2O with a visible product configurator. The shop system is also programmed to detect where the visitor is coming from and is changing the language to ENGLISH/GERMAN or Euro/Dollar automatically based on specific rules. Of course the language and currency could be chosen manually too.

Next week I hope to find some time to inform the remaining serial numbers. 

We are soon hitting the 300 pre-orders and the Maddog strap promotion would have run out. I have realized that this promotion is for many a VERY important point in their purchase of the HELBERG CH6. Therefore I was in negotiation with Maddog to extend this promotion even further.

*IN RESULT THE MADDOG STRAP WILL BE INCLUDED INTO EVERY HELBERG CH6 PRE-ORDER! *


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Clemens,

I want to change the dial color on the bronze version I ordered from black to green. I sent an e-mail to the general delivery, but haven't heard anything in a couple days. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, it´s possible to change to green dial. 

I plan to close the HELBERG CH6 pre-order around 30.03.2014. Changes to configurations could be done until 28.02.2014.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s possible to change to green dial.
> 
> I plan to close the HELBERG CH6 pre-order around 30.03.2014. Changes to configurations could be done until 28.02.2014.


Exellent. How do I make that request?


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s possible to change to green dial.
> 
> I plan to close the HELBERG CH6 pre-order around 30.03.2014. Changes to configurations could be done until 28.02.2014.


Exellent. How do I make that request?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

drlvegas said:


> Exellent. How do I make that request?


Shoot Clemens an email!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Send me an email with your change request. Your order ID and invoice no. must be included into the email!!! I will allow only one change request per customer to reduce the workload. You have some time left to decide, so better think twice about any change. The changes will not be reflected in the original order inside the shop system as it´s impossible to edit the initial order. The change will only be reflected in the final invoice which will be send about 6 weeks before the delivery of the HELBERG CH6.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Send me an email with your change request. Your order ID and invoice no. must be included into the email!!! I will allow only one change request per customer to reduce the workload. You have some time left to decide, so better think twice about any change. The changes will not be reflected in the original order inside the shop system as it´s impossible to edit the initial order. The change will only be reflected in the final invoice which will be send about 6 weeks before the delivery of the HELBERG CH6.


OK, I sent one as a reply to the order confirmation I received. Please let me know if this worked as I don't see another e-mail address to use. It's for David Lee in Las Vegas.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## whacko77uk (Feb 9, 2014)

I have already ordered a bronze with blue dial, domed.

However having seen the prototype pics I'm now considering a SS version on a black dial with ceramic bezel but am keen to pair it with a SS bracelet. 

Will the proposed mesh strap come with a customised Helberg buckle or possibly a Helberg bracelet rather than using the H20 bracelet.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens,
Do we have any time frame as to when pictures of all the configurations will be up? All dials and combos?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The mesh bracelet will get a clasp with the HELBERG logo on it. Currently I´m not planning a bracelet for the CH6.

The remaining blue and brown dial CH6 will be assembled in the next days and photos will be posted asap.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great to see you Clemens! This one is coming together beautifully! As usual, your assembled prototype pictures are making me salivate! Looks fantastic!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

May I please also ask which Email address to send any change requests too (just in case) Thanks.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

McChuck Potato said:


> May I please also ask which Email address to send any change requests too (just in case) Thanks.


I have contacted Clemens at [email protected]


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> *IN RESULT THE MADDOG STRAP WILL BE INCLUDED INTO EVERY HELBERG CH6 PRE-ORDER!*


That is amazing. The more I hear about you and your company, and more I like it. Can't wait to see pictures of the blue dial. Still, see if you can ever get one picture of the black dial with golden hands!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The mesh bracelet will get a clasp with the HELBERG logo on it. Currently I´m not planning a bracelet for the CH6.
> 
> The remaining blue and brown dial CH6 will be assembled in the next days and photos will be posted asap.


Great Clemens. I know you are very busy but when you have time, don't forget posting more photos of your straps, Maddog strap and SS/bronze buckles.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Mind sharing your configurations, Brice? I need some inspiration


I forgot. I'll have to check but blue SA and bronze Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> Great to see you Clemens! This one is coming together beautifully! As usual, your assembled prototype pictures are making me salivate! Looks fantastic!


How many are you getting D? Btw we should be coming down mid April 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Devarika Woulf said:


> That is amazing. The more I hear about you and your company, and more I like it. Can't wait to see pictures of the blue dial. Still, see if you can ever get one picture of the black dial with golden hands!


SS, black dial with gold hands sounds like a plan.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in! SS case and bezel, blue dial, domed sap,....

But i've got a question to guys who paid by wire transfer. I've made payment a week ago and my order is still in "pending" status and not confirmed. Skould I be worried or is it standard time consuming procedure?
thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> I'm in! SS case and bezel, blue dial, domed sap,....
> 
> But i've got a question to guys who paid by wire transfer. I've made payment a week ago and my order is still in "pending" status and not confirmed. Skould I be worried or is it standard time consuming procedure?
> thanks


Please send me an email to [email protected]m and I will check your payment status. The refund takes currently a little longer as this is a very time consuming process.


----------



## GOCAN3S (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Clemens,

I had sent in a change request about a week ago for the following order

*Invoice No.:* INV-SHOP-21085
*Order ID:* #2410
*Date Added:* 31/01/2014

Just wanted to make sure it was received. Change was to eliminate the Isoframe and add the Black ceramic bezel. thanks, an email reply or response on the thread would assure me that the change has been received. thanks


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Stupid question, possibly, from one who has never owned a watch with a prominently domed crystal....other than the look, what is the advantage?

Does the doming affect the scratch resistance?

I ordered one with a dome and am now questioning my judgement....


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

1) domed sapphire, when you're not active diver, has no practical importance. Because it's more difficult and more expensive to produce it should be viewed as more "valued". For somebody it just looks better and has better light reflecting effect on domed sapphire surface (when it's AR coated -> more effect)
2) when you're active diver and really need WR (all of us I guess), domed sapphire has better pressure resistance (actually whatever domed resists longer to pressure before it's damaged) and helps to suppress mirror efect at certain angle under water.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the real-life assembled "bronze with brown dial" model, as I'm seriously considering changing my order from black dial to brown if the shade of brown is just right. But I'll need to see it first....... Although it'll be a hassle to change my order, part of me really hopes it IS just the right shade of brown as that'll give me all the excuses I need to order a second one in SS with a black dial just to cover all the bases! :-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Vlciudoli said:


> Stupid question, possibly, from one who has never owned a watch with a prominently domed crystal....other than the look, what is the advantage?
> 
> Does the doming affect the scratch resistance?
> 
> I ordered one with a dome and am now questioning my judgement....


You ordered correctly bro. IMO the domed crystal flows perfectly with the case design and curved lugs. Also for us pro desk divers the dome crystal is great where you can see the dial clearly and tell the time from an angle and you don't have to have the watch directly in front of your face to tell the time. This works when typing on a keyboard and all you need to do is look down at an angle as you type and can see the dial pretty clearly.

GO DOME OR GO HOME


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I do not think the doming of the sapphire decreases the inherent MOHS scale hardness of the crystal in any significant manner.

But, it may become easier to scratch or mar the crystal as it protrudes from the bezel more prominently. Think banging against door knobs, doors, scraping on sides of concrete walls/buildings.

I have not had an issue with any of my domed watches but I guess it just depends on how accident prone you might be or your plans when wearing the watch. Dont guess I would be doing car repair wearing it in closed spaces...that type of thing.



Vlciudoli said:


> Stupid question, possibly, from one who has never owned a watch with a prominently domed crystal....other than the look, what is the advantage?
> 
> Does the doming affect the scratch resistance?
> 
> I ordered one with a dome and am now questioning my judgement....


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Just preordered one in all bronze with black dial. 

On to figuring out how to install the Kalmar bronze hands onto this now....


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> If anyone is interested in getting a cheap one, I am selling mine on the WUS forum, as it's not getting wrist time and I could do with the dough to find a mini grail. My apologies if I am not allowed to post this if it is against forum rules.


Wrong thread.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Oops so it is. Apologies everyone. Will delete


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I made the blue strap on ther right for the blue solid bezel bronze I ordered, I can't wait to put it on the CH6. How many nights of sleep are left?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I made the blue strap on ther right for the blue solid bezel bronze I ordered, I can't wait to put it on the CH6. How many nights of sleep are left? 
View attachment 1391247


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I think this would look killer in DLC/PVD as well. 

Clemens, maybe something to think about?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

speedster25 said:


> View attachment 1391247


Looks good. I would personally go with the brown strap with the Blue dial...I don't like to match my dial with the strap


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

speedster25 said:


> I made the blue strap on ther right for the blue solid bezel bronze I ordered, I can't wait to put it on the CH6. How many nights of sleep are left?
> View attachment 1391247


Very nice. Can you share the source of the bronze buckle?


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Have we seen the size on the OEM strap buckles?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

The buckle is a brass buckle that came with a Maranez watch.


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

I went with the SS Super Dome with the brown face.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

From what I have see from Clemens photos, every combination looks like a winner with the CH6. |> |>


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered one. My first bronze watch. 

Bronze
Drab olive dial
Black ceramic bezel 
Flat sapphire crystal
Golden handset
Orange ISO

Maybe later this year, a SS with blue dial might follow.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Clemens I sent an email over to you yesterday, I know you are busy, I just wanted to see if I can catch you to make a change to my order before the deadline. thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to finish the yearly tax work until 28.02.13 and more time left after finishing today. Changes could be made at current stage.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok thanks, much appreciated and sorry to bother you.I sent the email with the change to Bronze, Black Dial, Sapphire bezel, Flat Crystal, Gold handsets. Order #2298


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens do you have a better idea now of when the CH6 online configurator will be up and running?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re welcome!  Just tax work is so annoying!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new shop system and online configurator will go live hopefully in about 3 weeks. At that we will start with the H2O KALMAR 2 online configurator. The preparation of the renderings for the online configurator are quite time consuming. So the HELBERG CH6 MIGHT be added later, but I´m not sure about the exact timing. 

The configurator will be a great tool as it will bring out the kid in ourself.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear that haha. I am also not finished yet :-( Have a Good Day Clemens!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd just like to add that today, I placed my pre-order for this lovely piece. I've never pre-ordered a watch before so the anticipation will kill me.

Bronze, brown dial, gold hands and super dome for me !

Thanks all (and not forgetting Clemens too)

Greg


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Just put in my pre-order, wanted a superdome and almost ordered an A1, until I saw this was up. The dial on the ch6 made that decision a no-brainer. I'm still kicking myself for passing on the ch1 when it was still in my budget range in preorder, so glad i jumped on this one. Went SS case, black dial, chrome hands, superdome, and solid bezel. Looking forward to when these start shipping out.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Went SS case, black dial, chrome hands, superdome, and solid bezel.


That's a solid combo right there. I've been thinking of getting that same combo to accompany my bronze CH6. The only thing really holding me back is I'm afraid adding another black face diver will take away wrist time from my black face Sumo. Silly, I know, but realistic.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> That's a solid combo right there. I've been thinking of getting that same combo to accompany my bronze CH6. The only thing really holding me back is I'm afraid adding another black face diver will take away wrist time from my black face Sumo. Silly, I know, but realistic.


The dial colour reasoning makes sense, I went black when I realized that, aside from my 6309 and an amphib, none of my divers are black! An orange, two blues, a white and a red meant it was the right call for me. Then again you can never have too many black divers, it's a classic colour for a reason! I'd go for it, the SS case especially in the prototype thread really looks sharp IMO.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

I've sent 2 emails now regarding my order 2683

Can you contact me when you're free ?

Cheers


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

In.

SS case, chrome hands, black dial and ceramic insert.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> In.
> 
> SS case, chrome hands, black dial and ceramic insert.


Glad you joined in the ore order Matt!
Can't wait to see what strap you put in it!! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glad you joined in the ore order Matt!
> 
> Can't wait to see what strap you put in it!! ;-)


Thanks, Brice.

I can't let you have all this fun without me along for the ride.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Better late than never! !!!!

Dome all the way!

HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG SPECIAL - ISOFRANE SPECIAL.
..- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (...
..- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: 4mm SUPER domed saph...
..- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Bezel with black cer...
..- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Vintage brown dial.
..- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset.
..- ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Black ISOFRANE rubbe...
..- HELBERG CH6 SHARK MESH BAND (optional): WITHOUT SHARK MESH B...


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys, would you please, tell me what kind of bronze CH6 will be made from? Will it be "classic" CuSn12 or CuSn8 or some kind of "special" bronze CuAl, CuNi?
Sorry if I miss this information in some previous post


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> Guys, would you please, tell me what kind of bronze CH6 will be made from? Will it be "classic" CuSn12 or CuSn8 or some kind of "special" bronze CuAl, CuNi?
> Sorry if I miss this information in some previous post


CuSn8 :thumbup:


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> CuSn8 :thumbup:


 Thanks Ralph! I bet you know why I'm asking ;-)


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> Thanks Ralph! I bet you know why I'm asking ;-)


Yes sir, keep up the good work Martin!


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> Thanks Ralph! I bet you know why I'm asking ;-)


Buckles? Do tell...

Please PM me if need be--I need a couple in CuSn8.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Clemens, we need a DLC CH6 with an orange dial!!!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Stainless case white dial!!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

my choice, cant wait

HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG SPECIAL - ISOFRANE SPECIAL
Item #: HELBERG CH6
HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 Stainless Steel, HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: 4mm SUPER domed saphire crystal (+USD70), HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Bezel with black ceramic inlay ( +$50), HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Navy blue dial, HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Chromed handset, ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Black ISOFRANE rubber strap (+USD50), HELBERG CH6 SHARK MESH BAND (optional): WITHOUT SHARK MESH BAND, HELBERG CH6 SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST (mind. 3 No.!): 111


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just ordered one for my bro. His 1st first auto and I think this is a nice way to start

HELBERG CH6 CASE: 
- HELBERG CH6 Stainless
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Flat sapphire crysta.. 
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Bezel with black cer.. 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Navy blue dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Chromed handset 
- Blue ISOFRANE rubber..


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been too busy to get on forums much for the last several months, but I FINALLY got my CH6 order in tonight! I guess one good thing is now I won't be waiting quite so long!

I'm really tempted to order two, but so far, here is my config:

HELBERG CH6 - PRE-ORDER - MADDOG SPECIAL - ISOFRANE SPECIAL 
- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE (.. 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: 4mm SUPER domed saph.. 
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Drab olive dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset 
- ORIGINAL ISOFRANE RUBBER STRAP (optional): Black ISOFRANE rubbe.. 

I will definitely be getting one of the CH1 bronze buckles for the Iso once the new shop is up - I love the way it looks in the pictures - I think more than I would a bronze Iso buckle. I plan to order another bronze bezel with the insert as well.

And... I know I will be ordering a Kelmar V2 - can't wait to play with the configurator. 

Looks like being kept away from the forums has been saving me money!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it me or this looks like an amazing deal don't think any other watch can beat this price if you include the offer and the Isofrane?  Correct me if I'm wrong please I am just too happy


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Just want to remind you that the pre-order will close on 31.03.2014! *

This is surely now the cheapest way to secure the HELBERG CH6 and get the Maddog strap for free. Don´t say later I didn´t tell you. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> *Just want to remind you that the pre-order will close on 31.03.2014! *
> 
> This is surely now the cheapest way to secure the HELBERG CH6 and get the Maddog strap for free. Don´t say later I didn´t tell you.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


In that case, I am a little worried as my order was placed on the 3rd Feb and I sent a couple of emails within the first couple of weeks asking to upgrade to Dome Crystal and for conformation of Serial Number and have yet to get a reply.. If you can kindly get in touch, it would put my mind at ease thanks My order number is 2462

EDIT:- I have just received an Email regarding this and all is well with the world again! Can't wait till I get it 

Thanks Clemens


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to see the lume before I order. at the moment it's this or the steinhart ovm. Convince me H20!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> I want to see the lume before I order. at the moment it's this or the steinhart ovm. Convince me H20!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's a pic of the dial lume.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Was hoping the bezel had a lume as pet halios tropik ss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> Was hoping the bezel had a lume as pet halios tropik ss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know if there are any photos of it, but the ceramic bezel is supposed to be lumed,


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

ChuckW said:


> Don't know if there are any photos of it, but the ceramic bezel is supposed to be lumed,


According to Clemens earlier in the thread, the ceramic and solid SS bezels are fully lumed, the solid bronze bezel has just the pip/triangle lumed.

edit: see the pics in the first post of the prototype pics thread, it's a little clearer. I forgot that there's two threads.

forums.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch6-prototype-picture-thread-978555.html


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

i'm out....... works out far too expensive. for a UK person this is £500 which is way above my limit for an "affordable" watch I'm afraid. Back to Steinhart, Aramar or Christopher Ward I think.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Hicksmat said:


> i'm out....... works out far too expensive. for a UK person this is £500 which is way above my limit for an "affordable" watch I'm afraid. Back to Steinhart, Aramar or Christopher Ward I think.


A base SS including shipping comes out to £321ish, that's not so bad.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> A base SS including shipping comes out to £321ish, that's not so bad.


Yes but the base model isn't up to much. There are better deals out there. Timefactors for example.

Once you add domed sapphire, strap, ceramic bezel etc and then an additional 20% for EU people it's very expensive. Great for non-eu probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You have been asking for a full lume shot incl. the ceramic bezel and today I had a few minutes to make some photos. I have added the picture taking parameters, because you could trick easily with with shutter speed or the ISO setting.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Coming soon: 5 distressed canvas straps for 24mm lugs

Colors: 
- black
- anthrazite
- brown
- beige
- green


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

I caved and pre-ordered, but I took the cheapest model, with the exception of the ceramic bezel...... i would have loved the dome crystal and iso strap but its just too expensive for me


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Hicksmat said:


> I caved and pre-ordered, but I took the cheapest model, with the exception of the ceramic bezel...... i would have loved the dome crystal and iso strap but its just too expensive for me


The solid bezels are really cool, IMO. I had a hell of a time deciding between ceramic or solid and I went solid on the SS.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> The solid bezels are really cool, IMO. I had a hell of a time deciding between ceramic or solid and I went solid on the SS.


no i meant i chose ceramic bezel as my only extra, the rest was just the standard selection to keep the costs down.......

i would have loved, domed crystal, the iso strap and additional shark mesh etc.but ££££££££ too expensive


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so tempted to order. Love to add a bronze to the collection.

This board is like crack.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! Great new pics Clemens! I'm extremely excited for my new Helberg, my first bronze watch, and first H2O. I am certain it won't be my last, the Kalmar v2 looks great as well. The CH6 has to be one of the best values in the biz, May can't come soon enough!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Hicksmat said:


> I caved and pre-ordered, but I took the cheapest model, with the exception of the ceramic bezel...... i would have loved the dome crystal and iso strap but its just too expensive for me


Nothing cheap about the standard bezel bezel. I ordered two and I didn't get the ceramic on either.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

WatchNRolla said:


> I'm so tempted to order. Love to add a bronze to the collection.
> 
> This board is like crack.


Only a more expensive habit...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Obviously, you have never known someone with a "crack" habit. It literally destroys everything of value in their life for as long as they are able to remain alive. Just sayin.....



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Only a more expensive habit...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I ordered last month, and the wait is killing me already. I wonder how guys who were among the first to order are still holding on.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

thorne said:


> I ordered last month, and the wait is killing me already. I wonder how guys who were among the first to order are still holding on.


Good things must wait! My wait started in December.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Just ordered a couple of days ago and I want to have it right now! I'm really happy with this purchase


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Coming soon: 5 distressed canvas straps for 24mm lugs
> 
> Colors:
> - black
> ...


Where is the Blue ?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


>


This shot is a winner, it has me grinning from ear to ear. Beautiful! |> |>


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

What type of color is anthrazite?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorne said:


> I ordered last month, and the wait is killing me already. I wonder how guys who were among the first to order are still holding on.


It's just a watch in the end ;-) plus most of the WIS here have other watches to help with the wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> What type of color is anthrazite?


Anthracite is a kind of grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anthracite is a kind if grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oh ok cool. thanks!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> Obviously, you have never known someone with a "crack" habit. It literally destroys everything of value in their life for as long as they are able to remain alive. Just sayin.....


That's exactly what watch collecting has done to me and my family...

Sorry if I offended..., it's just something I do... (don't shoot the messenger). Sorry bad pun!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Not personally offended by any means. Just keeping it real. Didnt mean to bring you down. Hope things turn around for you!



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That's exactly what watch collecting has done to me and my family...
> 
> Sorry if I offended..., it's just something I do... (don't shoot the messenger). Sorry bad pun!


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Just ordered the bronze, with bronze bezel, olive drab dial, gold hands, domed crystal and the Isofrane strap, which has to be the absolute bar-none best rubber dive strap I've ever had. The 9150 movement gets good reviews despite the occasional slaggings from the "if-its-not-Swiss-its-junk" (and I'm Swiss, so no anti-Swiss bias here). So all in all this looks like an awfully good deal. An amigo of mine works a high end jewellery store where I've bought 2 Rolexes from him. He has a CH-1 from Helberg, so if he's on with Helberg, given his amazingly extensive watch knowledge, I'm impressed with the company. Look forward to May.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

sierra 18 said:


> Just ordered the bronze, with bronze bezel, olive drab dial, gold hands, domed crystal and the Isofrane strap, which has to be the absolute bar-none best rubber dive strap I've ever had. The 9150 movement gets good reviews despite the occasional slaggings from the "if-its-not-Swiss-its-junk" (and I'm Swiss, so no anti-Swiss bias here). So all in all this looks like an awfully good deal. An amigo of mine works a high end jewellery store where I've bought 2 Rolexes from him. He has a CH-1 from Helberg, so if he's on with Helberg, given his amazingly extensive watch knowledge, I'm impressed with the company. Look forward to May.


I got the exact same config. Can't wait for it to get here!

This will be my first Helberg, but I own two H2O watches, and they are excellent quality. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

sierra 18 said:


> Just ordered the bronze, with bronze bezel, olive drab dial, gold hands, domed crystal and the Isofrane strap, which has to be the absolute bar-none best rubber dive strap I've ever had. The 9150 movement gets good reviews despite the occasional slaggings from the "if-its-not-Swiss-its-junk" (and I'm Swiss, so no anti-Swiss bias here). So all in all this looks like an awfully good deal. An amigo of mine works a high end jewellery store where I've bought 2 Rolexes from him. He has a CH-1 from Helberg, so if he's on with Helberg, given his amazingly extensive watch knowledge, I'm impressed with the company. Look forward to May.





emathieu said:


> I got the exact same config. Can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> This will be my first Helberg, but I own two H2O watches, and they are excellent quality. You won't be disappointed.


I always assumed I was the only one with exquisite taste. Hats off to the both of you.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

looking forward to ordering the distressed canvas for my order.....


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

daument said:


> looking forward to ordering the distressed canvas for my order.....


I want to see them and I may order more than 1


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> I always assumed I was the only one with exquisite taste. Hats off to the both of you.


I have the same configuration too. Can't wait!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Please help me.
I'm thinking of ordering the bronze case with black dial ceramic insert but with CHROMED hands, but I lack imagination. Could you please post a pic with the above configuration? It would really help me makeup my mind and finalize my order.

thank you in advance.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Welp, I'm in. Bronze case, brown dial, domed crystal, black bezel, golden hands.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered Bronze, blue dial, solid bezel, domed sapphire and gold hands. Still happy with my choice, but I would like to see how the gold hands work out with the silver lettering on the blue dial?


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

hendry70 said:


> Welp, I'm in. Bronze case, brown dial, domed crystal, black bezel, golden hands.


Same here .. plan on putting it on distressed green or brown canvas. Haven't received any confirmation as of yet.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

T1meout said:


> Please help me.
> I'm thinking of ordering the bronze case with black dial ceramic insert but with CHROMED hands, but I lack imagination. Could you please post a pic with the above configuration? It would really help me makeup my mind and finalize my order.
> 
> thank you in advance.


*Please note that this is a unremarkable McChuck Potato Mockup of what such a combination could look like using MS Paint, some glue and some special scissors *


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

McChuck Potato said:


> Please note that this is a unremarkable McChuck Potato Mockup of what such a combination could look like using MS Paint, some glue and some special scissors


Not too shabby there, Potato! How's about the blue dial with bronze. Many have been waiting to see this combo :thumbup:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

McChuck Potato said:


> *Please note that this is a unremarkable McChuck Potato Mockup of what such a combination could look like using MS Paint, some glue and some special scissors *


Grazzie mile Mr Potato! Made up my mind. Golden hands it is.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

A question ... How long until you receive a confirmation of an order? Thanks. d


Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

daument said:


> A question ... How long until you receive a confirmation of an order? Thanks. d
> 
> Sent from my POS smart phone


I didn't receive a confirmation (aside from the automatic one) either, but no worries, Clemens is probably just SUPER busy right now (he's a one man operation - somehow).


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Not too shabby there, Potato! How's about the blue dial with bronze. Many have been waiting to see this combo :thumbup:


I have done a mockup of a Bronze with Blue dial and Gold hands but am perhaps a little worried to post it as although it is only meant as harmless fun, I worry that it could potentially cause people to alter orders based on a fantasy mockup and I certainly do not wish to in any way upset Clemens or the hard work he is putting in.

If he were to give the nod then I would not hesitate. Last I heard though, he had send samples off for a photo shoot so maybe my dodgy mockups are not even needed


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

McChuck Potato said:


> I have done a mockup of a Bronze with Blue dial and Gold hands but am perhaps a little worried to post it as although it is only meant as harmless fun, I worry that it could potentially cause people to alter orders based on a fantasy mockup and I certainly do not wish to in any way upset Clemens or the hard work he is putting in.
> 
> If he were to give the nod then I would not hesitate. Last I heard though, he had send samples off for a photo shoot so maybe my dodgy mockups are not even needed


well said and very thoughtful....


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

McChuck Potato said:


> *Please note that this is a unremarkable McChuck Potato Mockup of what such a combination could look like using MS Paint, some glue and some special scissors *


Nice chop! This was basically my original configuration (but I had gold hands), then I switched to blue dial solid bezel. Then I saw the actual prototypes and found that I preferred by original configuration. Luckily, Clemens was kind enough to indulge my flip-flopiness and let me switch back to my original configuration. Hopefully I'll be able to buy a solid bezel later on, but I reallly like this combination. Will look killer on the brown strap, the black Mad Dog strap, and the Isofrane.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I plan to close the HELBERG CH6 pre-order around 30.03.2014. *Changes to configurations could be done until 28.02.2014.*


Due to this post of Clemens, your mockup will not harm his business now.



McChuck Potato said:


> I have done a mockup of a Bronze with Blue dial and Gold hands but am perhaps a little worried to post it as although it is only meant as harmless fun, I worry that it could potentially cause people to alter orders based on a fantasy mockup and I certainly do not wish to in any way upset Clemens or the hard work he is putting in.
> 
> If he were to give the nod then I would not hesitate. Last I heard though, he had send samples off for a photo shoot so maybe my dodgy mockups are not even needed


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

I've just selected all the options that I want and it's totalled to 260 euros, seems really cheap. Is that the full price or just the pre order deposit price??


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

BenGmin said:


> I've just selected all the options that I want and it's totalled to 260 euros, seems really cheap. Is that the full price or just the pre order deposit price??


That's the deposit price (= 300US$, excl. TAX).


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Exodus said:


> That's the deposit price (= 300US$, excl. TAX).


Shame, any idea what the final price is?


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

BenGmin said:


> Shame, any idea what the final price is?


SS version : 450$
4mm sapphire glas : +70$
Ceramiq bezel : +50$
ISOFRANE rubber strap : +50$
4mm shark mesh band : +70$
Shipping : 30$

Total : 720$, excl. 19% VAT for EU members : 856$ ('about 516£) 
This is the price for the watch with 'full options", cheapest version would be 450$ for the watch + 30$ shipping : 480$ * 1.19 = 571$ (about 344£)


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm thinking this (but the olive drab dial)...:



With these...:


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

BenGmin said:


> Shame, any idea what the final price is?


There's a chart that breaks down the costs on the order page. Just add up all of your choices to get your total:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Couldn't find this anywhere so I might as we'll ask here; does it come with a fixed or a rotating bezel?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice! I'm more of a Sanuk Vagabond and Crocs Santa Cruz guy











I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I'm thinking this (but the olive drab dial)...:
> 
> 
> 
> With these...:


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Couldn't find this anywhere so I might as we'll ask here; does it come with a fixed or a rotating bezel?


It should be like most dive watches: unidirectional rotating bezel.


----------



## dobbinspack (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow. I do not know much about watches yet but this looks very nice. I'm guessing considered a micro brand? Very sharp.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, after waiting and delaying for months since the preorder was announced, I finally decided to order one, before the preorders close. Bronze case, blue dial, solid bezel, flat crystal, black Isofrane. Still would like to see what a blue dial/bronze case combo looks like in real life. I plan on wearing it on a ship, just to see what the patina would like in a marine environment.


----------



## Wrecker (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking forward to receiving this watch, but it's bloody annoying that a european company publishes prices in the currency of a foreign country and doesn't include european tax on standard pricing. Poor show.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Wrecker said:


> Looking forward to receiving this watch, but it's bloody annoying that a european company publishes prices in the currency of a foreign country and doesn't include european tax on standard pricing. Poor show.


Lol, what? There's a way to toggle between EUR and USD on top of the page. As for the European tax not being included, not sure what you mean. It's being included on almost every order and even some of us good 'ol US boys have had to email Clemens to remove the VAT.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Lol, what? There's a way to toggle between EUR and USD on top of the page. As for the European tax not being included, not sure what you mean. It's being included on almost every order and even some of us good 'ol US boys have had to email Clemens to remove the VAT.


Well said. The option is there to change it. And I'm betting the default currency is what's used by the majority of H20 customers...and it makes sense for a company to cater to the majority of their incoming business.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well you guys most folks here don't bother looking or searching. See how many questions were asked that are clearly answered. 
Gonna happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I can´t follow at the moment continuously the discussion, because I´m out to the Baselworld for the next days to meet my suppliers. So emails etc. could be answered from next week onwards. 

The shop system could display the prices in Dollar AND Euro. Of course the prices are ALWAYS shown also with tax and not depending which currency you were chosing. The standard currency is Dollar, because 90% of my sales are going to the USA and Asia. The European countries are well under represented!  

A new shop system is in development and probably will go online before the 10.04.14. This shop system could determine the visitor by IP address and changes to the best currency and language setting automatically. Hopefully.  In any case now and in future you could switch the currency and language by yourself as long as you are able to press the Dollar or Euro sign or the Flag for the language. What more could I do? 

Enjoy your last working day and weekend!


----------



## Andrjes (Dec 29, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I can´t follow at the moment continuously the discussion, because I´m out to the Baselworld for the next days to meet my suppliers. So emails etc. could be answered from next week onwards.
> 
> The shop system could display the prices in Dollar AND Euro. Of course the prices are ALWAYS shown also with tax and not depending which currency you were chosing. The standard currency is Dollar, because 90% of my sales are going to the USA and Asia. The European countries are well under represented!
> 
> ...


And inquiries from a week ago? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Please close the pre-order... I just ordered a second watch. this is getting expensive.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I can´t follow at the moment continuously the discussion, because I´m out to the Baselworld for the next days to meet my suppliers. So emails etc. could be answered from next week onwards.
> 
> The shop system could display the prices in Dollar AND Euro. Of course the prices are ALWAYS shown also with tax and not depending which currency you were chosing. The standard currency is Dollar, because 90% of my sales are going to the USA and Asia. The European countries are well under represented!
> 
> ...


:-! you are doing just fine! do your thing.... enjoy BASEL!|>
ph and yeah clsoe the pre order already as I keep going back wondering if I should order a 3rd one in green:roll:


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-! you are doing just fine! do your thing.... enjoy BASEL!|>
> ph and yeah clsoe the pre order already as I keep going back wondering if I should order a 3rd one in green:roll:


Well, just sayin the straps alone are worth close to $300 just counting the Savin on an ISOphrane and the sharkskin. I got a olive dial in bronze too w blk ceramic bezel w Maddog and blk ISo

Just something about olive an bronze that is special..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Confirmed my order.
Anyone know if the gold hands supplied are made of solid gold or gold plated? Just wondering.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

T1meout said:


> Confirmed my order.
> Anyone know if the gold hands supplied are made of solid gold or gold plated? Just wondering.


I can pretty much guarantee that a $600 watch won't come supplied with solid gold anything.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Are you being serious?



T1meout said:


> Confirmed my order.
> Anyone know if the gold hands supplied are made of solid gold or gold plated? Just wondering.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Confirmed my order.
> Anyone know if the gold hands supplied are made of solid gold or gold plated? Just wondering.


I believe brass.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that a $600 watch won't come supplied with solid gold anything.




Good guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Order #2855 in !


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

any news on those distressed canvas straps?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

daument said:


> any news on those distressed canvas straps?


the straps will be available fo sale once the new online shop is launched, as will add'l bezels be for sale too. I believe April 10 it's scheduled to be launched


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Danny T said:


> the straps will be available fo sale once the new online shop is launched, as will add'l bezels be for sale too. I believe April 10 it's scheduled to be launched


I don't know personally about it, but if anyone should know about H2O details, Danny would!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And anyone who care to read the info Clemens has been posting here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> And anyone who care to read the info Clemens has been posting here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


shhhhhh, I wanna be the guy who has the inside scoop


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Clemens,

i placed an order on the 28th but changed my mind a few minutes later; so I sent you an email requesting to update my configuration to a domed crystal.
My information:
Invoice No.: 1295
Order ID: 2843
Ordered: 28/03/2014

Could you please confirm? Hope I'm not to late.
Thank you, and my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Wrecker (Jan 29, 2014)

> Lol, what? There's a way to toggle between EUR and USD on top of the page. As for the European tax not being included, not sure what you mean. It's being included on almost every order and even some of us good 'ol US boys have had to email Clemens to remove the VAT.


Doesn't change the fact that my order confirmation says I've paid $357, which I then have to change into euro. I'm not really sure how much I've paid, how much I still owe (the order email does not state the entire order amount), when I will need to pay some more and I haven't had a solid confirmation, nor do I have an idea when (or even if) I will recieve a watch.
The online order status thing doesn't even tell me how much my order is, or the balance of payment.
The watch is looking awesome, but the administration hasn't given me a warm fuzzy buying experience. Just my $0.02 (!)
Going through the website and adding options to the base build, the basket amount doesn't even change to tell people how much their watch will eventually cost. It is confusing, as evidenced by comments on page 74/75 etc. I thought the whole thing was going to cost me $300 all in originally.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Gets some popcorn.....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

User error 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

OK I can't stand it any longer, I gotta get in on this one! I've got it narrowed down to: Bronze Case - Drab Olive Dial - Gold Hands - Domed Crystal, but I'm stuck on the bezel.

To Ceramic or not to Ceramic - that is the question!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

IMHO no ceramic. The bezel should have patina like the rest of the watch....


Cesar


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

BDS said:


> OK I can't stand it any longer, I gotta get in on this one! I've got it narrowed down to: Bronze Case - Drab Olive Dial - Gold Hands - Domed Crystal, but I'm stuck on the bezel.
> 
> To Ceramic or not to Ceramic - that is the question!
> 
> ...


My opinion, I'd* NEVER* give up a ceramic insert when it's an option. Sure, the ceramic is tough as nails, lumed, and will look perfect FOREVER. The rest of the bezel will still patina beautifully and the ceramic will just look even better against it.

Both look great, but for me, ceramic - always - no question.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the ceramic for two reasons. The bezel on my other bronze watch is raw so if I go with the ceramic on this one it will give me a different look, and I think the ceramic on the CH6 classes it up a tad. I just got an email that says today is the last day for pre-orders so I've got to decide right now!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

+1. There is no BAD choice between the two. Both will look great. But, for me it was the ceramic because I love the look of ceramic and it will last virtually forever.

But, you can always get the other bezel as an option at a later point in time. Both bezel options are available as optional purchases. I dont know what they will cost.



sheriffd2 said:


> My opinion, I'd* NEVER* give up a ceramic insert when it's an option. Sure, the ceramic is tough as nails, lumed, and will look perfect FOREVER. The rest of the bezel will still patina beautifully and the ceramic will just look even better against it.
> 
> Both look great, but for me, ceramic - always - no question.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I just placed my pre-order. Ceramic it is!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Now I think I'm going to order a GasGasBone Zero Zero strap for it in light olive with a bronze buckle!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats and good call  right in time before Pre Order closes tonight ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I've also have ordered one, brown dial with bronze bezel. But will pick up a ceramic bezel if possible in the future.

With regards to the USD 57 tax, I emailed Clemens and he said he'd cancel it as I'm not in Europe.

Cheers


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think he said the bezel is NOT going to be removable in post 144 on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=978555

You guys counting on this may want to confirm that.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> My opinion, I'd* NEVER* give up a ceramic insert when it's an option. Sure, the ceramic is tough as nails, lumed, and will look perfect FOREVER. The rest of the bezel will still patina beautifully and the ceramic will just look even better against it.
> 
> Both look great, but for me, ceramic - always - no question.


im on the other team. The ceramic bezel on the bronze watch distracts from the overall look while the standard bezel inhances the overall look (IMO).

So though the added value of a ceramic bezel would be great, the standard bezel just looks better on the bronze watches.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Wrecker said:


> Doesn't change the fact that my order confirmation says I've paid $357, which I then have to change into euro. I'm not really sure how much I've paid, how much I still owe (the order email does not state the entire order amount), when I will need to pay some more and I haven't had a solid confirmation, nor do I have an idea when (or even if) I will recieve a watch.
> The online order status thing doesn't even tell me how much my order is, or the balance of payment.
> The watch is looking awesome, but the administration hasn't given me a warm fuzzy buying experience. Just my $0.02 (!)
> Going through the website and adding options to the base build, the basket amount doesn't even change to tell people how much their watch will eventually cost. It is confusing, as evidenced by comments on page 74/75 etc. I thought the whole thing was going to cost me $300 all in originally.


Lol.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Long time lurker..... I decided the pre-order deal was too good to pass up and jumped on it at the last second.

Bronze-Olive-Domed Saph-Isofrane-Ceramic Bezel

Really wish it had a Red, Orange, or Yellow dial though. It was the main thing making me unsure of this big purchase.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Long time lurker..... I decided the pre-order deal was too good to pass up and jumped on it at the last second.


Best way to "un-lurk" is with a watch purchase announcement, congratulations! :-!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Long time lurker..... I decided the pre-order deal was too good to pass up and jumped on it at the last second.


Welcome to the forum. Pre-ordering a CH6 is a great way to jump in to the watch arena. |>


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

lawman98 said:


> I think he said the bezel is NOT going to be removable in post 144 on this thread: HELBERG CH6 - PROTOTYPE PICTURE THREAD
> 
> You guys counting on this may want to confirm that.


Thanks Lawman for the info. Anyways, I'm happy with my bronze bezel. Can't wait to have it on my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shishou
Big congrats! Good call and welcome too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Back from my leather wholesaler and was lucky to pick up lots of special leather pieces in some really cool colors. Some of the leather skins are very small and maybe only 2-3 straps could be made from them. In total 28 different leather skins were bought and I´m curious how many straps my strap maker could make out of these 38 kilogram of leather. I think it will take about 1-2 months until they will be included into the shop. Only until stock lasts!!!

The straps will have a width of 24mm for the H2O KALMAR / H2O KALMAR 2 / H2O ORCA series / HELBERG CH6 AND

*HELBERG CH7* (3000M WR / to be introduced in Mid-End of April with availability from Mid May 2014 / NO pre-order / 1st production run only 50pcs. with sunburst silver metal dial + 50 pcs. with sunburst black dial / incl. bracelet with fitting end links)

BTW, No. 24 is reserved for internal use by my wife. 










The 24mm Canvas straps will be available in the next week as soon as our new shop system goes online. Hopefully!


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Back from my leather wholesaler and was lucky to pick up lots of special leather pieces in some really cool colors. Some of the leather skins are very small and maybe only 2-3 straps could be made from them. In total 28 different leather skins were bought and I´m curious how many straps my strap maker could make out of these 38 kilogram of leather. I think it will take about 1-2 months until they will be included into the shop. Only until stock lasts!!!
> 
> The straps will have a width of 24mm for the H2O KALMAR / H2O KALMAR 2 / H2O ORCA series / HELBERG CH6 AND
> 
> ...


Good Lord!!!! Love those Colors....We r in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

That green canvas will be a must have for my CH6 bronze olive dial!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

CH7? In bronze or SS?


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa, a CH7!? Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes. I think the Bronze Olive Green watch would be awesome with a gear patterned thick/wide leather band. It would look very Steampunk(I am 27, so that kind of style interests me) like that and make it all the better! 

Also excited to finally see how accurate this Miyota 9015 is. I have only heard good things about it but the accuracy will have a tough time beating my 7750 I have on my one and only.... Invicta. *hides*


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

ch7 im interested to see this!

why so limited? I was hoping another amazing deal like the ch6 haha


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dear Lord......look at all those leathers......I'm in serious trouble.....speaking of straps, I rec'd a 'few' MADDOG straps and have 2 more incoming and if these are any indication of what the sharkskin strap will be we are all in for a treat !

Ingomar is a class act as well.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As usual, Danny, you probably surpass all of us!  I think it would be difficult for me get just a fraction of your strap collection.

The HELBERG CH7 will be abailable in SS only and no plan to make it in bronze as well. If the watch is well accepted there might be a second production run and I would take it over as permanent product into our lineup.

There is also another special production initiated, which MIGHT be interesting for just a VERY few us: The *original H2O KALMAR with fixed bezel made from MOKUME GANE*
The first H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE was made from SS and Copper, but this time we have improved the material composition and use SS 316L and Bronze!!! I may make the watch with different surfaces, like brushed or polished. There might be also a version with brushed case and polished bezel, which is my personal favorite watch. But don´t expect this watch to be cheap. Additionally I´m thinking for some special markets to create a version with 60 diamonds surrounding the crystal and a dial made with diamonds too. That would be blinking. 

Here are some images of the first H2O KALMAR MOKUME GANE release:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Clemens,

i know your a very busy man, but how about taking a moment to respond to my 3rd post on the subject below. Not to mention the 3 emails I sent you on this topic. A simple yes or no would suffice to let me know where I stand. Let me also point out that somewhere in this thread you posted a message stating that the deadline for requesting alterations would be March 28th. So, I did make the deadline.



T1meout said:


> Hello Clemens,
> 
> i placed an order on the 28th but changed my mind a few minutes later; so I sent you an email requesting to update my configuration to a domed crystal.
> My information:
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Lorenzo, your email was just answered minutes ago. 

All change requests which were made BEFORE the 01.04.14 will be respected and changed. The final configuration could be seen on the final invoice, which will show the final configuration of your HELBERG CH6 too. The order in the shop system could not be updated, because the system does not allow to edit placed orders. 

Again, the final invoice will show your configuration and all changed requests until 31.03.2014 will be included.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Clemens,

a big thank you for your reply. You absolutely made my day. I'll keep an eye out for when the web site is updated so I can put in an order for the 22mm bronze buckle.

Danke!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

It will be great if there is also an update in regards to options of changing the bezel. 
Last heard this may no longer be possible but am still crossing my fingers.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those Kalmars in Mokume Gane are Wow!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

itranslator said:


> It will be great if there is also an update in regards to options of changing the bezel.
> Last heard this may no longer be possible but am still crossing my fingers.


As written in previous post we do not support the option of exchanging bezels on the HELBERG CH6 as the bezel on the final sample was sitting very tightly without much movement into any direction. It MAY work when you have enough experience or the right procedure, but *in general and as standard we do not offer the exchange of the bezels*. If you try it it´s all done on your own responsibility and risk.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> As written in previous post we do not support the option of exchanging bezels on the HELBERG CH6 as the bezel on the final sample was sitting very tightly without much movement into any direction. It MAY work when you have enough experience or the right procedure, but *in general and as standard we do not offer the exchange of the bezels*. If you try it it´s all done on your own responsibility and risk.


Thanks for confirming. Upside is I get to save the money. Downside is I really love the lume on the ceramic bezel.

Full bronze for me then!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^^^ Mmmmm tasty!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^^^ Mmmmm tasty!


Yeah and the watch ain't bad either!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Speaking of straps, I haven't seen any information on the forum here or the H2O site on the subject.

What is the length of the straps that come with the watch? I ask because straps come in varying lengths and I have a small 6.7 inch wrist. Normally I take standard 125/ 75mm straps. The isofrane strap will fit anyone unless they are Sasquatch, but not necessarily the other 2 straps provided.

Can we please get a response on this?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

T1meout said:


> Speaking of straps, I haven't seen any information on the forum here or the H2O site on the subject.
> 
> What is the length of the straps that come with the watch? I ask because straps come in varying lengths and I have a small 6.7 inch wrist. Normally I take standard 125/ 75mm straps. The isofrane strap will fit anyone unless they are Sasquatch, but not necessarily the other 2 straps provided.
> 
> Can we please get a response on this?


Good question. I'm on the other end (wrist size 8+ inches) and hope the overall strap length is 210mm.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent question! As someone with a smaller wrist (7") I'd be willing to pay a little extra to have the option of a shorter strap - say 125/75. I understand watch companies need a one size fits all approach, but I hate it when I can see the tag end sticking out of a keeper right near the watch head.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The standard H20 leather watch straps the Kalmars and Orcas have are 24" lug width and length is 135mm/80mm without buckle and are 5mm thick. This is what it says on the H20 watch store currently, so I don't see it being different than that. Selling mass produced straps at different lengths would be an inventory nightmare for Clemens.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^^^ Mmmmm tasty!





BDS said:


> Yeah and the watch ain't bad either!


Tasty, hell..., she's getting greasy lipstick all love that thing!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The length of all our straps is ALWAYS 135/80mm without exception. This length fits everybody and since the beginning of my business some years ago I never got even one complaint about it. It fits all, simply because of

- we have a 15mm fixed keeper and one 10mm moveable keeper
- the moveable keeper could be attached between the buckle and the fixed keeper for big wrists
- the moveable keeper could be between the fixed keeper and the case for smaller wrists
- we have a huge number of holes which are located within 64mm

If you have differenet requirements your are always free to add additional holes, but I don´t think that would be necessary. 

Stocking different length would be absolutely impossible without increasing the price for the products.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the response Clemens. As long as there are enough holes it should fit most. Now comes the hardest part. Waiting!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Strange thing happened today.While I was trying to visit the CH6 page the search returned empty - the store page reports that there is no such product.Does any one knows what is going on?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

taramuh said:


> Strange thing happened today.While I was trying to visit the CH6 page the search returned empty - the store page reports that there is no such product.Does any one knows what is going on?


The pre-order is closed. Maybe it has been removed from the page so people don't try to order them.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

taramuh said:


> Strange thing happened today.While I was trying to visit the CH6 page the search returned empty - the store page reports that there is no such product.Does any one knows what is going on?


Pre-Oder ended. It's can't be ordered anymore for the time being until they decide to make it available to the general public at a premium price of course. Or it might never come back. Hope you already ordered yours, or else your out of luck.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

This is what we know as "Exclusive" or "Privilege"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 is currently removed from the shop system, because the pre-order period has ended.

*Important notice: *
*We will COMPLETELY update our shop system, which means we will get a new design, a visual product configurator for the H2O KALMAR 2 & HELBERG CH6. But more importantly we are changing also the service provider and the shop system software to Magento! We plan to make the change until next Monday and start with many, but maybe not all available products on next Monday/Tuesday. The products will be updated day by day of course.

We will not only include two new, not introduced watches into our new shop and we will offer also our new H2O CALENDAR 2014 free for download after newsletter registration, if I find somewhere some time to prepare calendar. *

There is a risk that the new H2O/HELBERG shop will not become available for a few days due to the change of the service provider and shop system software.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Very excited for you Clemens! I am sure the new website will greatly reduce the number of emails you receive requesting changes to orders etc. Good stuff, and great idea!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Love those Calendars, H2O Babes


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 is currently removed from the shop system, because the pre-order period has ended.
> 
> *Important notice: *
> *We will COMPLETELY update our shop system, which means we will get a new design, a visual product configurator for the H2O KALMAR 2 & HELBERG CH6. But more importantly we are changing also the service provider and the shop system software to Magento! We plan to make the change until next Monday and start with many, but maybe not all available products on next Monday/Tuesday. The products will be updated day by day of course.
> ...


Thank you for this info!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Excited about seeing the shop launch...I'll pass on the calendar


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> *
> We will not only include two new, not introduced watches into our new shop*


Wow, now this sounds interesting. Very interested to see what is coming. b-)


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> * We will not only include two new, not introduced watches into our new shop...*


I wonder, does he mean the Kalmar 2 and the CH7, or is it the CH7 and another new model, considering the renders of the Kalmar 2 are already out?
This CH7 with 3000m WR looks like I'll have another new buy to be accounted for.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Wow, now this sounds interesting. Very interested to see what is coming. b-)


*+1!
*
Also, I'm not sure why I didn't jump on the CH-6 pre-order band-wagon... I think I was stupidly worried about the size/heft... I would love a bronze/brown superdome ,... so, bring on the new ordering system!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are currently in the progress of shifting our internet pages to another service provider and also changing completely the shop software. The new shop is nearly finished, but some products are missing right now. I´m not sure I will be able to include the H2O ORCA DLC models for day one. 

Our old internet pages could be reached from some locations, some locations will see a space holder image of the new shop. Also email is not working at the moment, but hopefully this will change until tomorrow!

Tomorrow is also important for H2O due to another reason: The German Playboy print magazine will have a 3 page article in their brand new May issue, which will be available from tomorrow onwards.

Many other new products are included into our new shop, like 
- first view to the HELBERG CH7, 
- HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM, 13 pcs. are available
- HELBERG CH3 chronograph 
- *5x distressed Canvas straps incl. SS buckle / 24mm width and fits H2O KALMAR / H2O KALMAR 2 / HELBERG CH6 *
- Some exotic straps which arrived today / 5x WHITE Python / 5x black snake / 5x brown shark / 5x black shark / 5x black Stingray / these straps are really nice and probably the best I have made so far 
- The H2O ORCA DIVE will be available again for order. 
- probably also some other new products as well. Too many news to keep in mind. 

Many products are currently not yet included into the new shop, but they will be included in the next days.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Erm. We just want to know when we are getting the CH6. That is after all the title of this thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> Erm. We just want to know when we are getting the CH6. That is after all the title of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Well we do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The schedules hasn´t changed since the last newsletter two weeks ago. We will BEGIN to ship the HELBERG CH6 from the End of May onwards. As we have huge orders for the HELBERG CH6 we will also require the June to ship all watches.

*Just to answer the next question: No , I can´t tell exactly when a certain watch will be shipped.*

Please let me ask add request: Do not send emails regarding shipping dates. 

We have done pre-orders several times and up to now and in future you all will get the watch as soon as possible.  I know it´s sometimes difficult to relax back, when others have already received their watches. But always keep in mind that H2O is just an one-man-show and filling out the shipping papers for international transfer is a pain with Fedex and the required custom papers.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The schedules hasn´t changed since the last newsletter two weeks ago. We will BEGIN to ship the HELBERG CH6 from the End of May onwards. As we have huge orders for the HELBERG CH6 we will also require the June to ship all watches.
> 
> *Just to answer the next question: No , I can´t tell exactly when a certain watch will be shipped.*
> 
> ...


Hang in there my friend, we all know you're up to your neck in so many things.... one man can only be spread so thin 

Not only do we know they're coming, we also know you have a full plate more coming too (God help our wallets! ..and our marriages  - don't let the impatience get to you!

I know, from being there myself, the impatience is most often just misdirected excitement - we were all kids once, and new H2O/Helberg goodies on the horizon brings us right back there - always hard to wait for Santa Claus to hit our house! 

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Do not forget to include the CH1 Bronze buckel into the shop. I want one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Hang in there my friend, we all know you're up to your neck in so many things.... one man can only be spread so thin
> 
> Not only do we know they're coming, we also know you have a full plate more coming too (God help our wallets! ..and our marriages  - don't let the impatience get to you!
> 
> ...


Dave you speak the "TROOF" man! 1000% right on all points. I've spoken to God and asked for pity on my wallet and don't let the wife know about anything....LOL.

So far so good....LMAO.

Clemens, you are doing great so far considering how much there is going. And I'm sure many of your customers feel the same. You da man.


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a funny feeling that we may see some of those 'missing' combo photos in this Playboy article like a certain Bronze/Blue combo perhaps?

I am sure that if that is so, the article may well encourage the same response from the readership as the other content it is famous for


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Many other new products are included into our new shop
> 
> - *probably also some other new products as well.* Too many news to keep in mind.


Please...no.  I've configured my perfect watch, at least in my head, but discovered the H20 site is in transition. I don't know if my head can handle more options.

/long-time lurker, first-time poster


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

gricat said:


> Please...no.  I've configured my perfect watch, at least in my head, but discovered the H20 site is in transition. I don't know if my head can handle more options.
> 
> /long-time lurker, first-time poster


Welcome, and enjoy, the options are endless at H2O, Clemens Might just be the hardest worker.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Welcome, and enjoy, the options are endless at H2O, Clemens Might just be the hardest worker.


I too have been looking at H2O for a while. I'll be ordering an orca diver, cool grey with 2mm dome crystal and more for my birthday as soon as the site is back up. Can't wait!

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I too have been looking at H2O for a while. I'll be ordering an orca diver, cool grey with 2mm dome crystal and more for my birthday as soon as the site is back up. Can't wait!
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Welcome, here's an Orca Diver with cool grey to look at till you get yours. Great Choice.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Welcome, here's an Orca Diver with cool grey to look at till you get yours. Great Choice.


Very nice, chrome hand set and silver bezel exactly what I was thinking. I may go with the orange minute hand though. Who knows, there may be some new options that are more enticing. Either way, I'll post pics when it arrives in 6-8.

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Right on! Look forward to your pics. ^


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Ugggg mesh bracelt..canceled mine...so fricken fuggly for such a nice watch. Sure would have love to see a nice beefy stainless braclet with some character or uniqueness like the Orca... Mony I would have paid for.. now looking for a bacelet...any suggestions?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shred Gruumer said:


> Ugggg mesh bracelt..canceled mine...so fricken fuggly for such a nice watch. Sure would have love to see a nice beefy stainless braclet with some character or uniqueness like the Orca... Mony I would have paid for.. now looking for a bacelet...any suggestions?


I have been thinking about the Armida A1 bracelet for this one. I had an A1 and flipped it due to 2 CH6 's incoming, but the bracelet is very nice. For Sale in the Armida website.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like the CH7 is going to be another winner.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

New site is nice so far, good work Clemens! To those who missed out on the CH6 pre order, you blew it! Price _was _ a steal!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Tomorrow is also important for H2O due to another reason:
> 
> The German Playboy print magazine will have a 3 page article in their brand new May issue, which will be available from tomorrow onwards.


So, how do I get hold of the Playboy magazine...

just to see the article, of course. ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Playboy May issue came out just today. I will get a PDF version of the article with the permission to distribute it to my customers and newsletter registered people. Also the images will be shown later today or tomorrow in the news section.  Currently we have in average 100 people visiting our today launched new homepage and hopefully the shop system will survive.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> The Playboy May issue came out just today.
> 
> I will get a PDF version of the article with the permission to distribute it to my customers and newsletter registered people.


Thank you! :-!

If it makes things any easier for you, I will be okay if a few "non-watch" pictures have to be included.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The schedules hasn´t changed since the last newsletter two weeks ago. We will BEGIN to ship the HELBERG CH6 from the End of May onwards. As we have huge orders for the HELBERG CH6 we will also require the June to ship all watches.
> 
> *Just to answer the next question: No , I can´t tell exactly when a certain watch will be shipped.*
> 
> ...


So it looks like we European buyers are going to be first in line  not so much hashle with Fedex...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Is the website operating? Can't seem to login or place orders


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> Thank you! :-!
> 
> If it makes things any easier for you, I will be okay if a few "non-watch" pictures have to be included.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Is the website operating? Can't seem to login or place orders


The website and aslo order taking should work. If you experience a problem with the shop please let me know by email to [email protected].


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Is the website operating? Can't seem to login or place orders


Beautiful, new website... no problems for me navigating...

A few things I noticed:

1. I wasn't able to find *CH6 specs* (but see they are here on this thread).

2. Those beautiful *canvas straps* are obviously made for much *big*ger wrists than mine :-(...

3. * Price* is a disappointment, too, since I missed the boat on pre-order: a $350 premium for the bronze compared to Pre! :-(...

Still a really classy, gorgeous piece...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Beautiful, new website... no problems for me navigating...
> 
> A few things I noticed:
> 
> ...


(Clemens, I know you are very busy, but I sent you an e-mail (via web-site) anyway; just when you have a chance!)


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

i cant seem to log into my account. I'm quite certain about my email and password. I put in a request to retrieve my password but didn't receive a mail. Something is not right.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> i cant seem to log into my account. I'm quite certain about my email and password. I put in a request to retrieve my password but didn't receive a mail. Something is not right.


+1


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

The CH7 is nice but the lug to lug is to big at 56mm


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> i cant seem to log into my account. I'm quite certain about my email and password. I put in a request to retrieve my password but didn't receive a mail. Something is not right.





itranslator said:


> +1


+2. Prompted website to send me new password early this morning. Emails also sent. Nothing so far.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> +2. Prompted website to send me new password early this morning. Emails also sent. Nothing so far.


+3. Sack the IT Team. As an IT manager myself this is not good. Do our accounts not exist? Mine does not appear so. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys...the site's been up a FEW HOURS. I'm sure all these issues will be resolved shortly. Who more than Clemens would want our accounts operating properly and able to place orders?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason that the password could not be send is simple: We are using a COMPLETELY NEW SHOP SYSTEM! It was not possible to take over existing user accounts or orders. So you are required to create a new user account. Your old history from the old shop system could NOT be found in the new system. We will not migrate the old shop data into the new system as this is NOT possible.

I will send a link to all registered customers in a few days with the address of the old shop login in case someone wants to check his history.

In any case it is recommended to create a new customer account in the new shop system.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, that clears it up. Wasn't trying to be an obnoxious noodge, just needed clarification. Now, I'm hoping to see if anything else, like bronze buckles, show up on the site.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course, when the project started it was my priority to move over the old data into the shop system, but after getting the quotation I was quite shocked, because it would had doubled the total costs for the new system. The compromize was to transfer all email addresses from the old system into the new newsletter system. So you don´t have to sign up for the newsletter again. 

Tomorrow I will photograph and include the 22mm HELBERG Bronze, Tungum and SS buckles into the shop together with some exotic straps.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That's what I did was create new account after I couldn't log in, so it's quite easy and understandable.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> That's what I did was create new account after I couldn't log in, so it's quite easy and understandable.


I don't have any order history. And I would like some. Like I have zero proof I preordered a ch6. For example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> I don't have any order history. And I would like some. Like I have zero proof I preordered a ch6. For example.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meaning you haven't received a confirmation from PayPal AND/OR the H2O site about your payment of $300?

Some replies in here are great comedic material


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man, the impatience is insane around here lol.

"If you wait it will come"

I'm equally excited to see all the stuff on the new site, but getting it up and running as quickly as possible will net some bugs that have to be worked out. Folks, from experience, Clemens is extremely organized so don't fear of your order being 'lost'. As mentioned, you have record of it on your paypal accounts. I have a big order history....but have all my emails archived and invoices, so no big deal if you ask me.

just chilllllllll peeps


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Clemens, great job with the new site! Haven't had the time to play with the configurator yet, but I will (even though it might be dangerous for my wallet..). 

The green canvas looks awesome, will definitely get that for mine bronze. Really happy that you'll offer a bronze buckle as well.

Soo exited about this watch! May is getting closer.. finally!


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Meaning you haven't received a confirmation from PayPal AND/OR the H2O site about your payment of $300?
> 
> Some replies in here are great comedic material


Are you a comedian ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> Are you a comedian ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you still have "zero proof" you pre ordered a CH6?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> OK, that clears it up. Wasn't trying to be an obnoxious noodge, just needed clarification. Now, I'm hoping to see if anything else, like bronze buckles, show up on the site.


Agreed. We are just excited with the new site and wanted to share on possible 'bugs' so that they can be sorted out.

It just show that many of us do care for the continue growth of the brand.

Going to set up new account now!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I placed an order today for the canvas strap in green!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

there will be bugs. I created an account, got confirmation email, then went to login but for some reason it doesn't work. So I emailed as per instructions if you face problems. 

Maybe I bought to much H20 stuff and am being blocked to allow you folks to get in on the action....LOL


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny T said:


> there will be bugs. I created an account, got confirmation email, then went to login but for some reason it doesn't work. So I emailed as per instructions if you face problems.
> 
> Maybe I bought to much H20 stuff and am being blocked to allow you folks to get in on the action....LOL


Just ordered my cool grey diver and some straps with no problems. I did have to set up a new account this morning, but that made sense with the new site. Logged in this evening and made the purchase. I did end up getting the chromed handset just like yours Danny. The orange minute hand just didn't seem to work. Now the wait begins, maybe you were blocked so I could get mine. Lol

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Clemens, when should we be expecting the visual configurator for the Orca and Kalmar V2. When should we expect a price for the V2?


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

I can get on the new site but none of it is in English. Guess I am missing something......


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

scuup said:


> I can get on the new site but none of it is in English. Guess I am missing something......


Not sure if it's the same with all browsers, but Chrome offers the option to translate to English.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

scuup said:


> I can get on the new site but none of it is in English. Guess I am missing something......


Accessing on mobile? Try landscape mode. Click on the box on the top left corner for drop down menu. 
I too initially have problem until Clemens reply my email.


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

Got it, many thanks!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Chrome on the mobile takes care of the translation issue. On the computer, there's an option at the top right to change language and currency. Theres still a few bugs though as even when changed to English, some words are still in German


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

itranslator said:


> Accessing on mobile? Try landscape mode. Click on the box on the top left corner for drop down menu.
> I too initially have problem until Clemens reply my email.


This worked for me. Thank you


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new shop system offers MANY possibilities and one of them is hidden for mobile devices here:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made the OLD shop available ONLY FOR ACCOUNT HISTORY VIEWING on one of our internet domains until the End of June:

You could login into the OLD online shop with your old email / password combination on

http://www.h2owatches.com/

- The old shop has nearly no functionaly or content anymore / Only to be used for order history viewing, because it was not possible to transfer the database from the old shop into the new shop.
- We have made the old shop available only for viewing the history data of your H2O orders
- No orders could be placed in the old shop system / only login to your OLD account and viewing your personal order history
- New orders must be placed into the new online story on www.h2o-watch.com! 
- If you want to contact H2O you must use the new contact page on Kontakt

I recommend to create a new customer account in the new shop system!

I´m sorry for your inconvenience that your old history could not be moved to the new shop, but this is a fact and we could not change that fact in future.

Please read carefully the IMPORTANT INFORMATION section in the old shop system. Here is a copy of the text:

*Your are visiting the old H2O/HELBERG shop pages, which are left open only to check pcustomer history until End of June.*

We have created an entirely new online store on www.h2o-watch.com not only with new design and visual product configurator, but we are also using new and completely different shop software. The databases from former, old online shop and our new shop software were not compatible with each other. It was impossible to transfer historical data from the old shop system into the new online store, besides the email addresses for the customer newsletter. Therefore you could check your old orders only here on Maintenance and not inside our new online store.

*New orders could be placed only inside our new online store on www.h2o-watch.com. You will have to create a new account in the new shop system!*

Our new online story offers much more functionality compared to our old store and has been built with the best and latest shop software. We are sorry for your inconvenience to create a new customer account inside our new online store!

Bye

Clemens


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but can anyone tell me what type of buckle (ss or bronze) will come with the bronze watch/brown strap?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

With the HELBERG CH6 Bronze you will receive 2x Maddog Bronze buckles!
With the HELBERG CH6 SS you will receive 2x Maddog SS buckles!

No possibility to exchange one buckle material against another buckle material.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> With the HELBERG CH6 Bronze you will receive 2x Maddog Bronze buckles!
> With the HELBERG CH6 SS you will receive 2x Maddog SS buckles!
> 
> No possibility to exchange one buckle material against another buckle material.


Thank you Clemens! I just read/saw this info on your webiste...next time I'll check there before asking here but thank you for the swift response!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Website is kickazz. Was able to log in (using chrome, but could not in I.E.) and play with the CH6 configurator and wow, lightning fast and superb that you can see what you are building. VERY nice job Clemens.

This is really stepping up the game in the btq brand world. I really think H20 / Helberg is going be at the front of the pack, if not already.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Website is kickazz. Was able to log in (using chrome, but could not in I.E.) and play with the CH6 configurator and wow, lightning fast and superb that you can see what you are building. VERY nice job Clemens.
> 
> This is really stepping up the game in the btq brand world. I really think H20 / Helberg is going be at the front of the pack, if not already.


Completely agree, having tried most of the other prominent boutique brands.


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> With the HELBERG CH6 Bronze you will receive 2x Maddog Bronze buckles!
> With the HELBERG CH6 SS you will receive 2x Maddog SS buckles!
> 
> No possibility to exchange one buckle material against another buckle material.


Great news, two straps are already ready.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I was just going through this thread again and drooling for all of the great images of the CH6.

We have to be getting close. Anyone know if release is still on track for next month?

Clemens, can you give us any clues? b-)

EDIT, (just read this comment from Clemens a few pages back): _We will BEGIN to ship the HELBERG CH6 from the End of May onwards._


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Had recent communication with Clemens who states that final invoices will be sent within the next two weeks and we're still on track for shipments beginning toward end of May


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Woo hoo. Just in time for my bday at end of May


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Danny, you have time to read here?????


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah Danny shouldn't you be baby sitting?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ROFLMAO. I'm multitasking lol. Took 2 weeks holiday from work to help with the new baby. I'm babysitting our older one as he has a cold so I'm on quarantine duties as well. I'm all over the place. But always have to find a minute to keep updated here lol


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ChuckW said:


> It's too bad there's no OD green Isofrane option to go with my green dial bronze. Guess I'll have to make do with the black Iso.


 Helson offers an "OD green" Isofrane-esque style strap. I believe they offer them for sale sa well... It's worth a shot as they're pretty good straps that are dead-ringers for their Isofrane clones. (Isofrane hardware works prefectly on these straps as well.)


----------



## Shred Gruumer (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok...still no back cover images posted in the gallery or anywhere else for that matter...? Am I missing something here I for one feel its just as important visually as the front... 

How bout it?...real photos please...help a guy out..haha..

Cheerios


----------



## Marcuslo (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Clemens, 
Sent u mail regarding balance invoice last night. Can u look into this and get back to me. My order # 2076. 

Thx.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the HELBERG CH6 case back was already shown here, but at the moment they are gone due to our serve move. I will add the HELBERG CH1/CH6 images sonn again.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice case back clemens.... Im looking forward seeing it!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Case back looks great!

I have two questions.
Out of curiosity, does the Isofrane strap come with the (RS) Retrosicuro or with the (IN) Inoxnuova buckle?
Do I need to order tubes separately or are they included with the Maddog straps?

Cheers.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

So I just have to kick myself (or bang my head) again for not pre-ordering!!o|

Oh, my, and I'm only one post away from #1000!!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Out of curiosity, does the Isofrane strap come with the (RS) Retrosicuro or with the (IN) Inoxnuova buckle?
> 
> Cheers.


IN Buckle


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thought you'd all enjoy seeing this...

I stopped into a Barnes and Noble Bookstore for a coffee break and a shuffle through a magazine or two.... I sat down with the latest copy of _About Time_, and what did I see on page 38?

This one's definitely getting some deserved attention


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool! That's my combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool! That's my combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Mine too! Looking good!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> IN Buckle


Nice.

Wow, Clemens is getting a lot of well deserve press. Good for him.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

T1meout said:


> Do I need to order tubes separately or are they included with the Maddog straps?
> 
> Cheers.


Why would you need tubes? The watch uses spring bars.


----------



## MikkelBA (Feb 19, 2014)

When are you start sending out the final payment?  

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Clemens, did you ever get any pictures of the bronze with blue dial? I can't wait to see how it looks, hopefully it looks as good as the bronze with green dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Look at the hotness of that warm bronze colour and the superb brushing of that case!! Just screams quality!

Danny


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

RogueJestyr said:


> Clemens, did you ever get any pictures of the bronze with blue dial? I can't wait to see how it looks, hopefully it looks as good as the bronze with green dial.


I'll send you a pic when I get mine.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool!
> 
> That's my combo


Looks great, Brice!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday, my Maddog Elephant strap arrived, which will be worn on the CH6 green bronze.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool! That's my combo


Mine too


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> I'll send you a pic when I get mine.


Haha thanks, and I'll send you a pic if I get mine first


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I bailed on the pre-buy but have been kicking myself a bit for it lately.
Especially after getting some wrist time with the CH3.
In the right finishes and mesh bracelet, the 6 be a nice substitute for a poor man's Super Kontiki


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Can we pay yet?


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Because it has been a while, without any further combination pictures added, I have decided to post the mock up I did with the Bronze and Blue combination. Please remember that this is NOT the actual watch, it is just a basic mock up to get an idea of what it may look like.










If Clemens would rather I remove it, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure y today something tickles my patience. Maybe becos the start of May has come. Any news on the delivery of CH6 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Not sure y today something tickles my patience. Maybe becos the start of May has come. Any news on the delivery of CH6 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only that it starts at the end of May. It gets harder to wait every day though


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My plan was to have send the final invoices already, but due to the positive response after the Playboy article time became very limited. 

FINAL INVOICE:
For all pre-order participants we will create asap the final invoices. As we have got so many pre-orders this process will probably take about 2 weeks to finish. I hope I´m not too optimistic here.
Don´t get nervous when it takes for your invoice longer than for others. Nobody will get lost! 

DELIVERY PLAN:
We will START shipping End of May accordingly to today´s information. As we have got a huge number of orders for the HELBERG CH6 it´s impossible to ship them in just a few days. We will need also the June to complete the shipment.

Again, please don´t get nervous when you see first reviews or photos from others before you received yours. I will do my best to complete the shipping asap. Please don´t ask for a precise shipping date for your specific watch as I´m unable to estimate such date.

Have a great day

Clemens


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We know you're doing your best Clemens! It's all good. 
Time flies anyway so end of May/June will come fast. 
Looking forward to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> ...the positive response after the Playboy article time became very limited.


No surprise, over the years, I have responded positively to a number of Playboy "articles". ;-)


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank You for the update Clemens. I guess Play may help to calm us down. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> No surprise, over the years, I have responded positively to a number of Playboy "articles". ;-)


LOL!! :-d


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Can anyone confirm if the crystal is AR coated?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

AR coated from inside.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Any other updates on bezel interchange? I ordered mine based on the desire to add bronzo later...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> As written in previous post we do not support the option of exchanging bezels on the HELBERG CH6 as the bezel on the final sample was sitting very tightly without much movement into any direction. It MAY work when you have enough experience or the right procedure, but *in general and as standard we do not offer the exchange of the bezels*. If you try it it´s all done on your own responsibility and risk.


Quoting what Clemens has confirmed regarding changing of bezel


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> AR coated from inside.


me like


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Quoting what Clemens has confirmed regarding changing of bezel


I'll let u guys lead the way experimenting, I know someone will!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Will we still be able to order an additional bezel if we desire?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Even though we´re officially not supporting the exchange of the bezel, we will offer some HELBERG CH6 bezel as SPARE parts. After we have shipped the HELBERG CH6 completely we will update the shop system with the CH6 bezels. The bezel exchange done by yourself is made on your own risk and responsibility.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

We are getting closer! |> |>

I received an email from H2O and paid my final balance this morning.

Really looking forward to the CH6.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> We are getting closer! |> |>
> 
> I received an email from H2O and paid my final balance this morning.
> 
> Really looking forward to the CH6.


I don't normally look forward to receiving invoices, but I can't wait for this one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And then we can start an *'official CH6 photo thread'* and see how many pages that thread will go for 

Who will be the lucky SOB to start it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I too for once can't wait to get invoiced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Invoice paid woop woo!


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone order a Bronze with black dial and bronze bezel with or without doomed crystal and don't think they will keep it? PM me.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll adopt nearly any pre-order combo with a super-dome, but especially bronze...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> I'll adopt nearly any pre-order combo with a super-dome, but especially bronze...


Not to be rude, but I'm not sure why someone would sell a preorder, when they can instead pay off the watch and then flip it for more than its preorder price? Just saying....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The flip market will be VERY interesting on this one. I for one will NOT flip mine under any circumstances but I'm gonna be watching the classifieds to see what this will be fetching.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> We are getting closer! |> |>
> 
> I received an email from H2O and paid my final balance this morning.
> 
> Really looking forward to the CH6.


Mind sharing your original order date?


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Oo wee it's almost time. Patiently waiting my invoice. About to order a sand canvas strap to complement. Never been this excited about a new watch. 

Also Danny T while you may not be the first I'm sure you'll populate the picture thread with the most combinations of beautiful straps and watch variations. Can't wait to see how many CH-6s you add to your collection. But my bank account dreads how many your pictures will make me buy ;-).


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Danny T said:


> The flip market will be VERY interesting on this one. I for one will NOT flip mine under any circumstances but I'm gonna be watching the classifieds to see what this will be fetching.


I'd like to say I'm in the same boat, but one can never be 100% on these things, especially with a pre-ordered watch until you get it on your wrist. It may not suit, in which case all those who've pre-ordered won't have a smidge of trouble recouping their outlay.

I'm definately hoping that this materialises into the watch we're all hopig it will, I need a bronzo after all!I'd like to say I'm in the same boat, but one can never be 100% on these things, especially with a pre-ordered watch until you get it on your wrist. It may not suit, in which case all those who've pre-ordered won't have a smidge of trouble recouping their outlay.

I'm definitely hoping that this materializes into the watch we're all hoping it will, I need a bronzo after all!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Awww, Clemens even replied to my balance payment with a "thank you" email. What a champ.

Helberg and Halios, best customer service going around IMO.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

drlvegas said:


> Mind sharing your original order date?


Preordered in October of last year.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

drlvegas said:


> Mind sharing your original order date?





DEMO111 said:


> Preordered in October of last year.


and preorder period ended March 31st.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Invoice in  for my SS CH6 ordered back on Oct 21st 

Patiently waiting for the second invoice ;-)

it's happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does the final invoice list the watch configuration? Asking because I requested a change to one of mine but never received a confirmation/reply so I'm hoping to see what's currently in the system when I get my invoice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Paypal invoice doesn't. But the separate email with final invoice does list all options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Paypal invoice doesn't. But the separate email with final invoice does list all options


 Waiting for final invoice. Even checked junk folder just in case


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As stated in one of my previous posts, the invoices may take up to 10-14 days until all are send. 

They are prepared manually, checked with configuration sheet, .... + PP request ... So it takes a long time to complete everything for just one order. Again, don´t worry when you haven´t received yours, it will come! Promised!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of work and very tedious with great attention to details needed. Good luck. I'd need a few bourbons to make it through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That sounds like a lot of work and very tedious with great attention to details needed. Good luck. I'd need a few bourbons to make it through
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


A few bourbons will definitely help the process 

Thanks for all the work!

Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Ordered mine mid December. Guess I have to wait awhile for the invoice. 
Good thing must wait.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got to be in the last few people that ordered. This is going to be agonizing...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Make sure you check the invoice and ask Clemens if it does not match your change, it happened to me.



gshock626 said:


> Does the final invoice list the watch configuration? Asking because I requested a change to one of mine but never received a confirmation/reply so I'm hoping to see what's currently in the system when I get my invoice.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> A few bourbons will definitely help the process
> 
> Thanks for all the work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


:-d:-d:-d You´re welcome! :-d



dpage said:


> Make sure you check the invoice and ask Clemens if it does not match your change, it happened to me.


That´s right! Check you invoice carefully and please come back to me in case we agreed on something different before.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

dpage said:


> Make sure you check the invoice and ask Clemens if it does not match your change, it happened to me.


Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Ordered mine mid December. Guess I have to wait awhile for the invoice.
> Good thing must wait.


I did in March so needless to say it will be 2017 before it shows


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Dumb question...was there any problem with the VAT showing up on the invoice for USA orders? I think I remember this being discussed end of last yr....


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh bugger I'm gonna have to be patient, I thought I'd ordered mine mid December, I've just checked and realised I didn't actually order it until mid January! :-(


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Dumb question...was there any problem with the VAT showing up on the invoice for USA orders? I think I remember this being discussed end of last yr....


2-3% of the shop invoices from the CH6 pre-order had wrongly added 19% German VAT when people didn´t login first into the shop.

The final invoices are all made by my own hands.  I´m human, but I hope my error rate will be below 2-3%!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Come to papa!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Woohoo! Just made final payment for one of my orders placed on Oct 23!


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Invoice received and paid! :-!

(Oct 22nd pre-order date, FYI).

One note, not sure if others have seen the same: I paid my original deposit in USD via PayPal through the online shop. Final PP invoice from Clemens was issued in EUR, however. With the conversion factor in effect at time of payment, I actually wound up paying about $10 more than the invoice stated (the invoice listed both USD and EUR, to be fair).

I understand completely receiving invoices from Germany in EUR, but just a heads-up to those awaiting their final invoices...not sure if there's a way to switch final payments to USD to match the invoices?


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Force434 said:


> Invoice received and paid! :-!
> 
> (Oct 22nd pre-order date, FYI).
> 
> ...


UK here and I paid deposit in dollars so I too would like to pay the balance in dollars too. Else if I have to pay in euro I am paying more than I should.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I too got it in Euros. Would have preferred USD. Came out to more $ but not a significant difference I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Traveling all day to get back to Hawaii to visit my mother...and finally able to make the payment. Glad to see the invoice but not when I am traveling.
Gonna be great tho to get t by the time I get back..yes spending some quality time back at the ole' homestead...
Got my invoice in EU also


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I havent received my invoice yet. Do we need to re-register at the new website in order to get invoiced?

thanks

Also , would like invoice amount in dollars.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wait for your invoice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

While I agree the the conversion difference between Euros to USD may be insignificant, people who preordered were promised a set price in USD, changing that now isn't a good move, and should (and I'm sure will) be addressed.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

For me the Euro vs USD difference was $13. Not a huge deal but I did point this out to Clemens and he promptly reissued the PP invoice in dollars.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I assume I have to make a new account on the new web site?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I assume I have to make a new account on the new web site?


No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmmm I logged in with my old info and it wouldn't allow me to access my account.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You can open a new account but you don't have to. You'll still get invoiced the same. I didn't set it up and all is well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

To make purchases on the new website you have to create a new account. The old website you can log in using your old account stats but only to view and print your previous purchase history for a certain period of time before the plug is pulled on it permanently. 

An email was sent with these details if you are on the mailing list.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Right. Orders aren't transferred as mentioned before. So creating an account is not a "have to". Buyers of the CH6 will get their invoices whether they create a new account or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying, gents! I can only imagine how busy Clemens might be right now. And, I can wait for my invoice. A few more weeks and I ll have the $$.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going to have a few bourbons while I wait for my invoice .


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if Clemens will back trace the previously issued invoices that were generated in EUR. I paid in EUR, yes got the additional $15 or whatevs it turns out to be, I'm not too fussed given that this is a great watch, awesome strap at an unbeatable price. However some may be, especially now if future invoices are able to be updated to USD those who already paid may be a tad perturbed.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

What's YOUR number? I'm #18; bronze, "superdomed" with the black dial & ceramic bezel inlay... I was pondering the purchace of another strap...but, it's shipping WITH a custom Maddog strap with their signature (HUGE) bronze buckle. And, an Isofrane to boot. Buying a strap at this point seems premature. I'm thinking...
I'll be satisfied with that Maddog.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just paid


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to get my invoice.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

#83 invoiced and paid! Bronze/blue dial/superdome/solid bezel/golden handset/blue Isofrane will be coming down to Australia some time soon!


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

Got my Paypal invoice and it was in EUR. Unfortunately, ended up being more than quote in USD. I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I would have inquired about the invoice not being in USD....

I know I will when mine arrives. I also need to make sure he subtracts or refunds the tax I paid on my deposit that I shouldn't have to pay.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Paypal payment requests are in Euro as we are a EUROPEAN COMPANY and our currency in Germany is EURO. When I buy something in the US I have never paid in Euro!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The Paypal payment requests are in Euro as we are a EUROPEAN COMPANY and our currency in Germany is EURO. When I buy something in the US I have never paid in Euro!


Clemens you quoted a set price for your preorders, why would we be charged in dollars for the deposit, then a slightly higher amount then quoted in Euros for the balance? Your website also lists prices in dollars as well. While the the exchange amount from USD to Euros may be negligible, for the issue to not be communicated prior to the final payment is not how I expect to be treated as a customer. Just my opinion.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The amount in Euro and Dollar quoted in the final invoice by H2O is the *SAME *for Euro & Dollar. The Euro price is based on current exchange rate. So H2O is of course not charging anything additional of different! 
The difference comes ONLY from Paypal, who are charging you for the payment in Euro or Paypal is not using the actual exchange rate. Both reasons are out of my control.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The amount in Euro and Dollar quoted in the final invoice by H2O is the *SAME *for Euro & Dollar. The Euro price is based on current exchange rate. So H2O is of course not charging anything additional of different!
> The difference comes ONLY from Paypal, who are charging you for the payment in Euro or Paypal is not using the actual exchange rate. Both reasons are out of my control.


I understand, but then why were we charged for the initial deposit in dollars, quoted a specific price in dollars, but then charged a slightly higher amount in Euros for the final payment? Sending the invoice for final payment, to be paid in Euros, is certainly a decision you control?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe you don´t remember correct: You made during the pre-oder placement the decision for Euro / Dollar payment and I accepted your Dollar payment even I had to pay up to 10% charges to Paypal. For the final payment the PP request is made in Euro. It´s questionable why PP is not taking the actual exchange rate!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember the price I was quoted was in USD, if that price is then increased, no matter how negligible the difference, or why, as a customer I find that an issue worth questioning. I do not recall you setting an expectation when I paid my preorder deposit that depending on the exchange rate at the time of final payment, that I may be expected to possibly pay more then originally quoted.


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I remember the price I was quoted was in USD, if that price is then increased, no matter how negligible the difference, or why, as a customer I find that an issue worth questioning. I do not recall you setting an expectation when I paid my preorder deposit that depending on the exchange rate at the time of final payment, that I may be expected to possibly pay more then originally quoted.


I Believe Clemens is saying that Paypal is having a higher exchange rate and paying in Euro there's a small fee to paypal for the exchange


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

d777777 said:


>


Not If You Live In The US.

Patiently Waiting To Be ReInvoiced in English And USD. I Have Seen In Previous posts Where He Has Done This.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Not If You Live In The US.


Why??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Invoice paid. Ate the $8 difference. Not a big deal to me. YMMV


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I redid my configuration using new web site and my shipping cost was $6.12 more.....before it was a flat $70 but now it's $76.12 to my door so maybe this is why there is a small difference in price.....Sorry if this has been talked about as I didn't have time to read the thread....but hay my watch increased in value by $313!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> For me the Euro vs USD difference was $13. Not a huge deal but I did point this out to Clemens and he promptly reissued the PP invoice in dollars.


The extra dollar difference is not that big a deal for me, but according to this post Clemens reissued the PP invoice in USD for anonsurfer's transaction. Could this not be done for all the US customers (which is most of Clemen's clients) to receive their invoice in USD? Looking back at my previous invoices with the H2O Orca, all the PP invoices have been in USD. Has PP's policy changed to prevent Clemens from issuing the invoices in USD? If so, then why was anonsurfer able to receive a invoice in USD and why was our initial payment able to be made in USD? I'm so confused. Am I missing something here?


----------



## JJG-DK (May 13, 2014)

According to section 3.1 under Terms & Conditions (at H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail) it is stated that non-EU customers pay in USD and that EU customers pay in EUR.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Any whining over a minor pricing issue really detracts from the club-like atmosphere here. Shame.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

let's leave Clemins alone so he can invoice and ship watches.... my 2¢ Dave


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Heck, I don't even remember what the watch costs or how much I already paid. The invoice seemed about right so I paid last week. Looking forward for a new watch for this summer. :-!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

100%!

The difference is negligible at best. I understand some people may be upset about the few $$ more but let' not forget that we're getting a great watch at an awesome price with a fantastic free strap. In the whole scheme of things, what's $10 more?

I understand the annoyance, but let's be greatful and move on. At worst it's a inconvenience. If it bothers some that much or is a dealbreaker maybe just cancel your order, i'm sure there'd be no shortage of people willing to pony up the $10 or so more to get in at this (pre-sale) price point, no those willing to pay the actual retail price once production begins.

Anyways, that's what I reckon |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

100 pages this thread has reached. A milestone and just at the right time as watches will soon start getting shipped out (in about 15 days). 

And then we can all jump to the Kalmar v2 thread and start all over again....lol.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol. For me, the extra money is hardly the issue. It's the principle. Anywho, can't wait to get this beauty on the wrist!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

still waiting to receive and pay the invoice. never thought I would actually say that.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Invoices are written today until order ID 1876! More to come and it feels like it takes forever to create manually all the invoices and PP requests. Not a fun work at all!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Disheartening to see forum members making an issue of 5 or 10 dollars .. 

I have to suggest that Clemens should be charging a superior CS fee on all future orders to the tune of 50-100 dollars to offset all these angry birds  👍


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow.. Think is going to be a while more before my turn. My id is early 2000. 

How many exactly did you managed to sell?!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

itranslator said:


> How many exactly did you managed to sell?!


I think Clemens sold out on this model. He might even have to increase the amount of issued serialnumbers.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Wow.. Think is going to be a while more before my turn. My id is early 2000.
> 
> How many exactly did you managed to sell?!


The ID does not mean number sold.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Invoices are written today until order ID 1876! More to come and it feels like it takes forever to create manually all the invoices and PP requests. Not a fun work at all!


Oh, my Nummer is 2821..... This will Take a Long time....... I can not wait....... Please...... Clemens.....


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Invoiced and paid today, can't wait to see this watch!


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

Got my invoice this morning, and paid. Now the wait..........


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm #2873.. You guys will all have them, and half of you will have flipped them before I get mine! Serves me right though - I pre-ordered on the last day!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Order #2855 in !


I guess the final invoice for me is still far from churning since I have ordered at the last 2 days of pre-order phrase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn, order id #2738


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Think of it this way. This pre-order was big and alot of people got in on it. It's the watch deal/value of the century and no reported delays and everything was on schedule. All by a one man show. Yes there were minor hiccups for some, but also, imagine how many 'change' requests were made and accommodated as well.

I would say this is by far the best pre-order I've been a part of!!


----------



## Tasmans (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what I call healthy stress !
Thanks Clemens, can't wait to put it on my wrist ...


----------



## The Falcon (Oct 18, 2013)

Vlciudoli said:


> Any whining over a minor pricing issue really detracts from the club-like atmosphere here. Shame.


Spot on. This whinging about pocket change, for a watch that is frankly a steal is embarrassing. Learn some forbearance and get on with it....meanwhile #1778 paid for and look out has been posted for FedEx man!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

When there is a price increase due to exchange rate variations, I wonder how many would complain if the price went down? 

I once bought a BMW form another country...I was watching the exchange rate, believe me, but I knew at the outset it's a possibility!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

BDS said:


> I'm #2873.. You guys will all have them, and half of you will have flipped them before I get mine! Serves me right though - I pre-ordered on the last day!


Maybe there will be a chance that Clemens accidentally put your invoice top of the pile after you make payment resulting you being the first to get the watch....NOT


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

itranslator said:


> Maybe there will be a chance that Clemens accidentally put your invoice top of the pile after you make payment resulting you being the first to get the watch....NOT


Gee thanks for the uplift!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

anyone have the old web sight address?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Wow.. Think is going to be a while more before my turn. My id is early 2000.
> 
> How many exactly did you managed to sell?!


I am high 2700


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

haha 2818 and 2841


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

2508 checking in here.:think:


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

2695 still a ways to go. Worth it though.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

My Order ID #19xx not received final invoice yet. Grrr grrr...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Think of it this way. This pre-order was big and alot of people got in on it. It's the watch deal/value of the century and no reported delays and everything was on schedule. All by a one man show. Yes there were minor hiccups for some, but also, imagine how many 'change' requests were made and accommodated as well.
> 
> I would say this is by far the best pre-order I've been a part of!!


Very well said, agree 100%.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the whole ch 6 process has been nothing short of amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

German Arbeitseifer at its best!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paid my second CH6 invoice 2 days ago - order 1690. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Paid my second CH6 invoice 2 days ago - order 1690.


Two watches = two invoices?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Two watches = two invoices?


I believe so, yes. Also separate shipping charges


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will NOT combine shipping of watches or accessories! 

Reasons:
1. Risk of Loss
2. Value to high / Customs fee will apply
3. Impossible to integrate into shop system / How should the system know the customer has an order to which it could be added? We not only sell watches but also $5 parts!
4. We are using the FEDEX standard bags to reduce shipping costs! A bigger carton will dramatically INCREASE the shipping price and NOT reduce!!!
5. We have special rates for the standard bag and Express service. The same package we are using send by a private person with 2-3 day delivery service costs about 130 Euro / USD175 !!!! Only due to our Fedex discount we could offer the package at $70!
.... I will find more arguments the longer I will think about...


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm in danger of wearing out the F5 key i'm checking my email for my invoice that much! :roll:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> I believe so, yes. Also separate shipping charges


Yeap
Makes sense to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> We will NOT combine shipping of watches or accessories!
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. Risk of Loss
> ...


Makes sense, thanks Clemens. :-!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Just got my invoice and paid. With the conversion rate I think it was a whole $6.21 more. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> I'm in danger of wearing out the F5 key i'm checking my email for my invoice that much! :roll:


Same here...


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> .... I will find more arguments the longer I will think about...


No need for arguments, we are with you!

Cannot wait to get this bad boy onto my wrist!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

As you may have read, Clemens and I did not see eye to eye regarding the final invoice being issued in Euros as opposed to dollars. After our exchange documented in this thread, Clemens contacted me via email and gave me the opportunity to receive a FULL refund (his words) of my $300 deposit, instead of proceeding with the final payment which I accepted. Earlier today I received a PayPal payment from Clemens instead of a refund. Instead of the full $300 refund he promised, I received $288. Not cool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You seriously backed out because of the euro denominated invoice and a few $ diff?? 
There must be another motive behind the cancelation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hilarious; people complaining about an extra $8 bucks on a pre-order of a watch that would be SUBSTANTIALLY more AND the inclusion of the "bennies" from Isofrane and MADDOG... Upset about the conversion? Sell (easily) your Isofrane for TWICE the price you paid for it. Or, "bounce" that sweet MADDOG strap on (bronze buckle included) on the forum... Hell, "flip" the watch and immediately make a profit. (there'll be no shortage of 'takers' for it) I honestly don't understand the "belly aching" about the whole "conversion fee" flap...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Interesting how people keep harping on the $ difference as the main/only motive behind the final invoice complaints. I'm sure most, if not all of us, can easily afford to cough up a few extra bucks. Money isn't everything to everyone. Some people believe strongly in principles. In this particular case, Clemens broke the most basic principle of a sales contract, which is the price agreement between a buyer and seller. Regardless of the fact that the price difference was unintentional, Clemens did nothing to address his customer’s concerns.

Go back and read Clemens' initial responses. I see a man being defensive. We don't need to know how exchange rates work. We get that. Of course he wouldn't be able to pay in Euros if he were to purchase something in the states. And no, we don't need to know WHAT you did (issue the final invoice in Euros; the closest thing he came to explaining the WHY) because we already know that. That's what brought up the complaints. We wanted to know WHY you did it. Because the final price was higher than the agreed upon price during preorder, you, as a business owner owe the customers an explanation/justification of why that occurred, regardless of how small the difference was. Clemens didn't do that. You know what I would’ve done if I were in his shoes? Send out a mass email or post something in the forums addressing the issue: 

"As you know I'm a one man operation. And as you know the CH6 has been our most successful product. As such, there are a ton of invoices that I need to get through. To keep up with the expected timeline, I issued all the final invoices in Euros to save me time to speed up the process. In doing that I have just learned that PayPal’s exchange rate from Euro to USD was higher than normal. To those that saw a higher final invoice price than expected, I hope this is an acceptable compromise. If not, I will gladly issue a refund in full as I understand this is not our agreed upon price during the preorder phase.”

I’m sure something along those lines would’ve gone a long ways in preventing further complaints. You know why I would’ve done that? It wouldn’t be because I’m nice. It’s because that’s the right thing to do! Notice how an apology wasn’t needed? But heck, throw in an apology and those that raised the concern might even feel sorry for bringing it up. Regardless of the small $ amount involved, a principle was violated between a seller and a buyer. You’re either right or in the wrong. You can’t be sort of racist or kind of guilty. There is no in between regardless if it’s a penny or $100. Are we to just accept this sales contract violation without any sort of explanation because the dollar amount is negligible? I’m sure most, if not all, would be completely understanding of the increased price had Clemens done his job in providing an explanation.

What’s shameful and embarrassing to me is the backlash/criticism/reprimand other members unleashed upon those that were completely in their right to bring up a legitimate concern. I’m willing to bet there are others who felt intimidated to come forward after seeing all the negativity thrown at the few.

Look, Clemens has provided great CS for the most part. But that does not and should not excuse him from being defensive and failing to provide an explanation to a few customers who had every right to complain about a price increase, regardless of whether it was intentional or how miniscule the amount was. As soon as he first learned of the price increase he should have addressed it with everyone (i.e. those that have not received their final invoice), not just to the ones that “whined”.

Apologies for the rant and for ruining the club-like atmosphere, whatever the heck that means.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

In my head my order came to 500 euros I think. I paid $357 dollars deposit. I don't want to be paying more than the original price. If I do then it's a bit naughty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm perplexed....

So, did anyone pay more than $10 on top of the original price due to the exchange rate?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> I'm perplexed....
> 
> So, did anyone pay more than $10 on top of the original price due to the exchange rate?


From what I've seen on here, no. Between $5-$8 is what it's looking like


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

These issues are the cost of doing business internationally? Perhaps he could've handled it a little better, but the guy is a 1 man band, dealing with hundreds of people baying after him to send out invoices. He has realized he can expedite the situation by issuing in his native currency and has gone ahead and done that.

I guarantee you, those extra $$ are not going into his pocket!

Stop nitpicking, if it is such a huge deal order only from your local sellers!

The only thing I hope Clemens takes away from this, is to next time ONLY sell in Euro and let everyone else wear the drama and fees of FOREX fees and fluctuations.



And as mentioned previously, how ridiculous to cancel. You could have paid the 'exorbitant' mark up and still made a handsome profit.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think this is being blown WAYYYY out of proportion. A simple email to Clemens would (I am sure) have solved this problem. 

I would totally understand if it was a 'significant' amount more, but I guess I may not be seeing it with $5-$8 especially (as mentioned) that this is NOT going into H20/Helberg's pocket and since I deal with the US/CANADIAN exchange ALL THE TIME on paypal !


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> The only thing I hope Clemens takes away from this, is to next time ONLY sell in Euro and let everyone else wear the drama and fees of FOREX fees and fluctuations.


Agreed. Think is best for him to take out USD from the website to avoid confusion. Make no sense showing product price in US dollars when ultimately your customer is going to pay EUR regardless.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

This seems like an awful lot of whining over a few Euros. Sorry, I mean dollars.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Without having read through the posts the last hours first here is screen copy from my Paypal account showing the $300 payment. Seems Paypal took some fees also from my Dollar payment to you. 
Damien, didn´t you expect from me earlier to bear such loss when you sent me your payment in Dollar? I mean that´s exactly the opposite around. Believe me you get also the missing 12, no, I will send you 14 Dollar, to make some profit as well and we will never have any business relation again nor will I owe you anything.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking forward to receive my invoice!

Have a great friday everyone.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Clemens, I know I've put you through so much, giving you $300 since February, questioning an unexplained sudden policy change, and expecting a full refund as you promised when you gave me the opportunity. You've displayed such fortitude. In any case, I have received all of my $300, plus another $1.15, and will now be on my way.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's just become silly. Can we enjoy this CH6 project now instead of rambling on about some meaningless difference? It's a hobby fellas, not a life changing peace treaty or multi million business contract.

I'd like to see Clemens focus on the the preorders and not countless emails and posts about this. 

I can't wait for my CH6's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Seriously? there aren't enough facepalms on the internetz for the last few pages of this thread.


Like jeepdad, cant wait to wear this.


Woo-sah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> Seriously? there aren't enough facepalms on the internetz for the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> Like jeepdad, cant wait to wear this.
> 
> Woo-sah


Got one for you. 









Had to do it  real facepalm moment captured by my little one ;-)
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post in weeks lol!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

:-d Good one Brice.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.

Soooo looking forward to the arrival of the CH6.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


>


We now have the official WUS facepalm...

can't wait to see it in future action, throughout the site, as needed. :-!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> :-d Good one Brice.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> Soooo looking forward to the arrival of the CH6.


I, for one, hope you are one of the first ones to receive theirs. I want to see some of your awesome pics to pacify me until mine arrives! Oh, and I received and paid my invoice for #1 today. Now waiting on #2 invoice to come.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here here, let's resume the reg sched program !

I've been daydreaming getting this watch being my first bronzo and green dial. I was looking at my strap drawers and gonna have a load of fun experimenting 

I'm gonna pic whore the CH6 pic thread like a madman lol!!

Bring it on !!!!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Here here, let's resume the reg sched program !
> 
> I've been daydreaming getting this watch being my first bronzo and green dial. I was looking at my strap drawers and gonna have a load of fun experimenting
> 
> ...


Oh my! Love the strap collection!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahhaah.... nice Brice!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Here here, let's resume the reg sched program !
> 
> I've been daydreaming getting this watch being my first bronzo and green dial. I was looking at my strap drawers and gonna have a load of fun experimenting
> 
> ...


Impressive dude!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Here here, let's resume the reg sched program !
> 
> I've been daydreaming getting this watch being my first bronzo and green dial. I was looking at my strap drawers and gonna have a load of fun experimenting
> 
> ...


Dude, you have a serious illness lol!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Invoice paid. Now I can escape from this thread. No more F5 too! I should relax and leave WUS for weeks.

Oh no, the Kalmar 2 pre-order thread...


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I am really looking forward to getting my invoice regardless of exchange, at least I know it will be on its way.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I sure hope that guy doesn't spend his 14 dollars all in one place.

Seriously though, I am absolutely looking forward to my invoice, then I can chill and wait for this super awesome watch.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Seriously D6MIAN6N can consider offering his strap or part of the accessories to anyone of us. In that way, he can still enjoy Helberg deal of the year and recoup abit of the exchange differences. 

If anyone thinking of giving up their Helberg CH6 Preorder Spot ? Please feel free to approach me. I will be happy to have another Full Bronzo with either Green or Brown dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just become silly. Can we enjoy this CH6 project now instead of rambling on about some meaningless difference? It's a hobby fellas, not a life changing peace treaty or multi million business contract.
> 
> I'd like to see Clemens focus on the the preorders and not countless emails and posts about this.
> 
> ...


No kidding...but they forget we get a free maddog worth $200/$300.....and a break on a iso.....


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Danny T said:


> Here here, let's resume the reg sched program !
> 
> I've been daydreaming getting this watch being my first bronzo and green dial. I was looking at my strap drawers and gonna have a load of fun experimenting
> 
> ...


Dude I think you might have a problem... I love it though!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BDS said:


> Dude I think you might have a problem... I love it though!


 ah ah! I was just thinking that. Then again most of us here do ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah ah! I was just thinking that.
> 
> Then again most of us here do ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

BDS said:


> Dude I think you might have a problem... I love it though!


Problem?? What problem? :think: I don't see any problems here.......I sold all my invictas over a year ago....lol

My addiction is the fault of everyone on this forum btw :-d


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I wasn't even going to order the bonus Isofrane, then I though to myself - self you could sell it if you decide not to keep it and make a few bucks. Same with the MadDog - a few bucks more than $5-$8 I'm guessing. I bet when it's all said and done Clemons is making minimum wage dealing with all this, so I for one am thrilled with what appears to be one of the best deals in years! If I have to pay a couple of dollars extra for exchange rate fee, etc. - thank you I'll have another!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Why not just contact Clemens about this issue. He sounds like a stand up guy. I feel that for all those having a problem should contact the man directly.



Danny T said:


> I think this is being blown WAYYYY out of proportion. A simple email to Clemens would (I am sure) have solved this problem.
> 
> I would totally understand if it was a 'significant' amount more, but I guess I may not be seeing it with $5-$8 especially (as mentioned) that this is NOT going into H20/Helberg's pocket and since I deal with the US/CANADIAN exchange ALL THE TIME on paypal !


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing. People still endlessly harping on the money difference as the motive for the complaints. Money was never the issue here for D6AMIA6N (and myself). It's the principle and lack of communication from Clemens. Anywho, I agree. Lets get back on track. No more on this from me. And yes, Danny needs some serious counseling regarding them straps.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

GDub said:


> Why not just contact Clemens about this issue. He sounds like an stand up guy. I feel that for all those having a problem should contact the man directly.


I did. Got no response. It's been 9 days. Not a big deal. Just wished Clemens could've handled it better and had some sort of communication. That was my main gripe. Again, wasn't about the money. Sorry, I did say no more on this in my last post didn't I? Haha.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Sorry, I did say no more on this in my last post didn't I? Haha.


Forgive me, but... I suppose then, _you_ aren't 100% true to your word. Just sayin', glass houses, principles and all... I kid, I kid - but ya gotta admit, you walked into that one :-d

What's 'amazing', let's be honest, is that someone not only got caught up on silly semantics (its a freakin' watch, not a mortgage, not a pre-nup, not a surgical consent... a FUN watch) and yes, a few measly exchange/PayPal bucks, but he also felt it necessary to public post here - just walked scowling into a perfectly enjoyable party and started bumming everyone out.

THAT's poor taste, period.

You want flawless business practice, shop at Tiffany's or book a week at a Four Seasons, I've done both numerous times and the service is always essentially perfection- theyve got decades of experience and teams of trained people there to cross every 't' and dot every 'i'. We're talking about a small, ambitious boutique watchmaker still in it's infancy, catering to a very specific and critical (read: obsessive) customer base.

I happen to know Clemens a little more personally and he's about as generous, honest, and yes, obsessive as all of us, with even HIGHER expectations, it's why his designs are so darn good! But regardless, not only is Clemens a one-man-show, he's also not a decades-long established big-name watchmaker. He too, despite his obvious talent and care, is fallible - he's learning, adjusting, and improving as he grows.... it's how you get BETTER. And again, lets be honest, his track record so far is *pretty damn impressive*. How many complaints have you read regarding his business practices, ethics, or general customer service? Now, how much _praise_? The scales tip overwhelmingly to the latter.

Things happen, it's inevitable, regardless of size/name/product/business/customer/location..... Some folks are more sensitive to some some things, I accept and appreciate that, but there's a reasonable course of action, publicly bashing is both silly and childish, almost makes you wonder if there's deeper motive there.

NOW, can we PLEASE get back to all being excited about the CH6! Jeesh b-)


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I like cheese.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> I like cheese.


What kind?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> I like cheese.











I don't always bathe
But when I do 
I bathe in cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the diplomatic post sheriffd2.

To be fair though, it's also quite childish and silly to give a seller a free pass for not having to provide any sort of justification to his customers regarding a price increase, intentional or not. Saying the final invoices will all be in Euros was the closest thing to a justification that has been communicated to this day. I'm baffled at how that sits well with the rest of you. It's safe to say that had this been a $100 increase most of you would be up in arms and crying foul for a justification/explanation, and Clemens' lack of accountability so far would have been looked at at a completely different light. D6AMIA6N simply believes in his principles more than most. Whether it's $5 or $100 he's standing up for the principle that he believes in. For that, I commend him. He took a stand. Sure he bashed Clemens, but that all started in response (see post 986) to Clemens' quite defensive reply regarding the matter, which did nothing to appease the concerns.

Ok ok. I'm gonna stay away from this forum for a day. Sincere apologies.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my config !!! Just wanted to share with y'all....again 

Even with the straps I have, I'm still gonna get me some H20 canvas! :-!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

ChuckW said:


> I like cheese.


Gouda post.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Gouda post.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks for the diplomatic post sheriffd2.
> 
> To be fair though, it's also quite childish and silly to give a seller a free pass for not having to provide any sort of justification to his customers regarding a price increase, intentional or not. Saying the final invoices will all be in Euros was the closest thing to a justification that has been communicated to this day. I'm baffled at how that sits well with the rest of you. It's safe to say that had this been a $100 increase most of you would be up in arms and crying foul for a justification/explanation, and Clemens' lack of accountability so far would have been looked at at a completely different light. D6AMIA6N simply believes in his principles more than most. Whether it's $5 or $100 he's standing up for the principle that he believes in. For that, I commend him. He took a stand. Sure he bashed Clemens, but that all started in response (see post 986) to Clemens' quite defensive reply regarding the matter, which did nothing to appease the concerns.
> 
> Ok ok. I'm gonna stay away from this forum for a day. Sincere apologies.


I wouldn't call that "principal" i'd call that cutting off your nose to spite your face, given the time and money invested, you can only recoup the money when the alternative is to take the additional $8 on the chin then flip the package for substantial profit.

Well, that's what I would've done. Horses for courses. To each their own etc etc blah blah blah back to the stunning watch...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Received and paid for mine.

I think I actually save one Singapore dollar compared to if invoice is in USD. Can't even get me a cup of coffee.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shouldn't be long now folks! These CH6's are going to look killer. Bronze and SS for me.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

What invoice numbers are we up to now?!


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> What invoice numbers are we up to now?!


Not 2508 just yet


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> Seriously? there aren't enough facepalms on the internetz for the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> Like jeepdad, cant wait to wear this.
> 
> Woo-sah


mojojojo? Are you the Harrier mojojojo? If so, howdy. Good to see you here, man.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder who I could source to make a 'Steampunk" style bracelet for my olive bronze CH6.... I think the look of it just screams 'Steampunk' with the proper band. Some gears and tubes engraved and maybe Bronze/stainless two-tone.... I guess Leather would be the best chance of having a custom steampunk done for a reasonable price though...

Hrmmm


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Final invoice received and paid.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

mellonb1 said:


> Final invoice received and paid.


We're up to mid December by my reckoning then? C'mon January orders!!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Bronze and SS for me.


Me, too. :-!

I would guess there are many with two (or more) due in.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

stuart77 said:


> We're up to mid December by my reckoning then? C'mon January orders!!


Yeap. Ordered mine mid December.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm 23xx so maybe another week.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I paid my #19xx invoice this week. Still a way to go to my #24xx invoice. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As the last weeks before my 10 year old sun and 8 year old daughter are riding the 24 HP lawn tractor and cutting the long grass. What a noise! But what a fun! 

In the meantime I reached order ID is 2235 btw.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Man i wish i had got in on the pre order. Those are some killer bronze divers.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

timten said:


> Man i wish i had got in on the pre order. Those are some killer bronze divers.


Well D6AMIA6N just cancelled his order with Clemens so there is a Ch6 needing a home, unless someone already jumped on it.

Ask Clemens if it's available


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

hello Clemens
what sizes are in this buckle?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s the 22mm HELBERG CH1 Bronze buckle.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Which I hope you will soon be adding to the store right? So we can slap it on the isofrane strap and wear it with the Bronze CH6!


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't remember... is there a "standard" bracelet for the CH6?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ilanallali said:


> I don't remember... is there a "standard" bracelet for the CH6?


Nope. However, any aftermarket 24mm should be fine. Also, the Helberg mesh is available and the Orca bracelet


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Thx. Do you think the orca will be fine? How about the ch1? Btw, I orderd the mesh but a standard bracelet will be nice too...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ilanallali said:


> Thx. Do you think the orca will be fine? How about the ch1? Btw, I orderd the mesh but a standard bracelet will be nice too...


I think the Orca bracelet would be just fine. Helberg/H2O are the same company after all, only the bracelet will have the H2O logo.

The CH1 possesses 22mm lugs and therefore cannot fit the CH6


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Any picture of the watch in non studio lighting?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

abstract said:


> Any picture of the watch in non studio lighting?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Are people getting confirmation that payment was received after it was sent...??


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Are people getting confirmation that payment was received after it was sent...??


Yes.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


I did not get anything from Clemens but verified the payment thru paypal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everyone should get a payment confirmation from Paypal and that's all one needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> I did not get anything from Clemens but verified the payment thru paypal.


The email I got is below:

Hello,

Thank you for your full payment of the HELBERG CH6.

Vielen Dank für die Komplettzahlung der HELBERG CH6.

Have a great day!

Viele Grüße!

Clemens

I'm sure most received this confirmation.



Jeep99dad said:


> Everyone should get a payment confirmation from Paypal and that's all one needs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice is right. PayPal confirmation is sufficient.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I got an email from Clemens a few days after I made my payment.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> The email I got is below:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


I got this confirmation too.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Got mine this morning too. So it took a few days, just probably taking Clemens some time to get through them all. Suits me as I hope that means he is busy getting watches ready to ship! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

lawman98 said:


> Got mine this morning too. So it took a few days, just probably taking Clemens some time to get through them all. Suits me as I hope that means he is busy getting watches ready to ship!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


One question.What is your order number?
Mine is 2603.I hope that mine will be soon resolved.
Cannot wait anymore!!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

d777777 said:


> One question.What is your order number?
> Mine is 2603.I hope that mine will be soon resolved.
> Cannot wait anymore!!


My first was #19xx and I got the invoice Friday of last week and paid within an hour. Got the confirmation of payment today. I have a second on order that I think is #24xx. I haven't received the invoice for that one yet.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn.I'm guessing that i still have considerable time to wait.
Anyway,living in hope


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

d777777 said:


> Damn.I'm guessing that i still have considerable time to wait.
> Anyway,living in hope


Order 1936 final invoice paid for watch number 173 bronze black ceramic flat crystal black dial gold hand orange ISOFRANE - pre order already paid for the KALMAR Mk 2 can't wait for either of them been a long time since last Dec !!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Get in!! Invoice received and paid,

For those still waiting, Clemens has now started on the #2300's invoices!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Only about 400 invoices away then! Can't wait to pay mine!


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh snap!!
Only 303 to go.In a heartbeat:-d


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

stuart77 said:


> Get in!! Invoice received and paid,
> 
> For those still waiting, Clemens has now started on the #2300's invoices!


Great should be minutes away!!!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

BDS said:


> Dude I think you might have a problem... I love it though!


Like Whitney Houston sang..."I have nothing. Nothing... NOTHING!!!" LoL! Dude, your strap collection is INTENSE!!! I'm lovin' it... Hell, I'm gonna buy a strap right now... With a "righteous" strap collection like THAT...your watch collection is multiplied by a factor of...AWESOME!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Like Whitney Houston sang..."I have nothing. Nothing... NOTHING!!!" LoL! Dude, your strap collection is INTENSE!!! I'm lovin' it... Hell, I'm gonna buy a strap right now... With a "righteous" strap collection like THAT...your watch collection is multiplied by a factor of...AWESOME!


I'm sure quoting Whitney Houston on the dive watch forum is at least an infraction, if not a ban! :rodekaart:-d


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> I'm sure quoting Whitney Houston on the dive watch forum is at least an infraction, if not a ban! :rodekaart:-d


 LoL... Come on man...EVERYBODY LOVED Whitney! Until Bobby Brown... (but, that's another forum)
Having such an extensive strap collection is a "force multiplier" with even a SINGLE watch; forget having a sizable collection. The possibilities are multiple...per timepiece. #watchnerdsunite


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> I'm sure quoting Whitney Houston on the dive watch forum is at least an infraction, if not a ban! :rodekaart:-d


"Crack is wack!"


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

2363 received and paid. Pitty I didn't get one of the three serial numbers I entered.....


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

This thread will never die:

After the completion of the paying process, we will all post about the shipping notifications, then the arrivals, then the impressions and then...


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got my PP invoice in euros. I assume Clemens has to resend one in USD? TIA


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I want my! I want my! I want my CH6!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Gregger said:


> I just got my PP invoice in euros. I assume Clemens has to resend one in USD? TIA


Most of us just paid in Euros and didn't worry about it. I know for me the difference was only a little over $6.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ok I paid....only $6 more....no big deal.....can barely buy a beer for that now a days....


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Obsessively poring over this thread multiple times a day to see how close we are to my invoice- probably not healthy


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got my second invoice #24xx! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Obsessively poring over this thread multiple times a day to see how close we are to my invoice- probably not healthy


...but understandable!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got and paid mine too #24xx


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

I've just paid my final invoice. invoice number very very close to 2500


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I received and paid my invoice. cant wait to get this baby on my wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wait, what???


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


OMG! Pictures!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


:-dTrouble maker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

just messing with u guys. All the excitement about the invoices... Counting invoice #... Had to do it... 
I can't wait. When I get it you'll see a pic.. Promise. Even if a bad one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You're lying. I don't see it on Watch Recon.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> You're lying. I don't see it on Watch Recon.


Classic!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> You're lying. I don't see it on Watch Recon.


Busted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> just messing with u guys. All the excitement about the invoices... Counting invoice #... Had to do it...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I didn't partake in the great offerings by Clemens, but you guys are so entertaining I keep coming back
Excited to see the some pictures !!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pff. I got my CH6 today. Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


    

That put a BIG smile on my face!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> just messing with u guys. All the excitement about the invoices... Counting invoice #... Had to do it...
> I can't wait. When I get it you'll see a pic.. Promise. Even if a bad one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Not cool, bro, not cool. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

CJN said:


> Excited to see the some pictures !!


Of course, lots of photos when it arrives. |>

.....Brice _is_ a trouble maker, I knew that a long time ago. ;-) :-d


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

2508 invoiced and paid


----------



## d777777 (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent!
Soon.......


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

2798 paid ! Hope received it before my holidays.
I can't wait ................ ;-)


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

glatozen said:


> 2798 paid ! Hope received it before my holidays. I can't wait ................ ;-)


Good News, my Nummer is comming......


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

glatozen said:


> 2798 paid ! Hope received it before my holidays.
> I can't wait ................ ;-)


Excellent! My order # is 2779, so my invoice should be waiting for me.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This is classic. Invoice confirmations have now taken over lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

drlvegas said:


> ...wait until they start showing up in mailboxes...


That and watchrecon servers getting tested lol


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Danny T said:


> This is classic. Invoice confirmations have now taken over lol.


...wait until they start showing up in mailboxes...


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Never seen so many people happy to receive an Invoice.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

timten said:


> Never seen so many people happy to receive an Invoice.


I have 2 invoices due in.

I will forgo the happy dance and related announcement when they arrive...

saving that for the deliveries! :-!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

2695 I'm waiting for you!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> 2695 I'm waiting for you!


Glad to see that they aren't being sent in order - when I checked, mine hadn't arrived yet.

I always laugh at myself when I am so eager to part with my money.


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

I paid in full in April. That means I get mine first, right???


----------



## jacksun (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking forward to Green Bronze/Blue Stainless


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

emathieu said:


> Excellent! My order # is 2779, so my invoice should be waiting for me.


I am less than that but so far zip 
Am I missing something not that I am eager for another bill......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

2287 reporting!


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

2507 reporting... 
I guess ive to wait longer ....


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Reporting 2726 and 2730 ;-)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

With my number in the 25## series, I'm hoping Clemens uses the LIFO (Last in First Out) approach for shipping orders (LOL).


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

ky70 said:


> With my number in the 25## series, I'm hoping Clemens uses the LIFO (Last in First Out) approach for shipping orders (LOL).


+1, it's time to turn the table around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

ky70 said:


> With my number in the 25## series, I'm hoping Clemens uses the LIFO (Last in First Out) approach for shipping orders (LOL).


:rodekaart

:-d


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

2779 now received and paid for. Now I wait...


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

2695 received and paid for. And for such a high invoice I even managed to get one of my preferred serials, so that was a nice surprise


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

2738 paid - wooot!!!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> 2695 received and paid for. And for such a high invoice I even managed to get one of my preferred serials, so that was a nice surprise


How many watches on the pre order Clemens ? I know originally you said 300 but this figure must have been exceeded somewhat !!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I refuse to post the fact that I just paid for one of my two watches.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mattcantwin said:


> I refuse to post the fact that I just paid for one of my two watches.


...and no one here really cares that I just paid for the other one. o|


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Zzzzzz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

#2843 payed in full and eager to receive!
I managed to save $233 by pre-ordering my particular configuration.
Boy, am I glad I did!

Thank you Clemens.

For anyone who might be interested I placed my order on the last weekend before pre-order closed. So Clemens should be concluding the billing process shortly.

Let shipment begin.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I ask you what configuration you got? and the full price you paid?

Apparently I'll be saving only USD63? Is that correct?

I got bronze+domed crystal+solid bronze bezel... I'm really confused. I actually don't remember starting at 450 up to 800 with my configuration?


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> ?


!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

T1meout said:


> #2843 payed in full and eager to receive!
> I managed to save $233 by pre-ordering my particular configuration.
> Boy, am I glad I did!
> 
> ...


Can I ask you what configuration you got? and the full price you paid?

Apparently I'll be saving only USD63? Is that correct?

I got bronze+domed crystal+solid bronze bezel... I'm really confused. I actually don't remember starting at 450 up to 800 with my configuration?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> Can I ask you what configuration you got? and the full price you paid?
> 
> Apparently I'll be saving only USD63? Is that correct?
> 
> I got bronze+domed crystal+solid bronze bezel... I'm really confused. I actually don't remember starting at 450 up to 800 with my configuration?


I suggest you redo your math. Total both invoices you payed and subtract that amount from the total amount corresponding to your configuration on the h2o website. Make sure to use the correct applicable currency in both cases!

i would have saved another $50 + tax had I not purchased the isofrane strap. So that's a saving of almost $300 on the watch alone.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy deep dish batman.....LOL

I only wish the real one looks like that. If it really is like that then......WOOOO HAAA!!!

That be like a set of dUBz yO !


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

T1meout said:


> I suggest you redo your math. Total both invoices you payed and subtract that amount from the total amount corresponding to your configuration on the h2o website. Make sure to use the correct applicable currency in both cases!
> 
> i would have have saved another $50 + tax had I not purchased the isofrane strap. So that's a saving of almost $300 on the watch alone.


Thanks for your suggestion. It'd be easier to say: hey, i won't give you my configuration. Anyways:

USD 871.82 if i buy it now

.vs

USD 357.00 i've paid

plus

332 euro times 1.36 = 451

TOTAL 808 USD

Saved USD 63.

Want me to do it again?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The blue looks stunning, but the color might not be anywhere near the real thing. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Holy deep dish batman.....LOL
> 
> I only wish the real one looks like that. If it really is like that then......WOOOO HAAA!!!
> 
> That be like a set of dUBz yO !


Deep Dish CH6 Lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

T1meout said:


> The blue looks stunning, but the color might not be anywhere near the real thing. We'll just have to wait and see.


No worries im sure the shaded area is the true color.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Your math is wrong. Your not accounting for tax in the web store price which is $1037,58.
We share the same configuration except for the bezel.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea how long the delivery (shipment if you will) is going to take if I place my order now? 

Am leaving for six weeks holiday trip mid June and unless the delivery time is shorter than 3 weeks I might as well order it later.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm sure Clemens can postpone shipment to a later date if you kindly request him to do so.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

T1meout said:


> Your math is wrong. Your not accounting for tax in the web store price which is $1037,58.
> We share the same configuration except for the bezel.


But I'm not in EU - So I'd pay 837 if I'd bought it now, right?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> But I'm not in EU - So I'd pay 837 if I'd bought it now, right?


871,82. Just to be sure check whether you got charged 19% tax on your final invoice which was in euros. If not, your math is correct. Us Euros apparently save more due to taxes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

order 2776 paid, now the wait.
any idea of shipment time frame?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> order 2776 paid, now the wait.
> any idea of shipment time frame?


The email I received said shipping should start end of May but expect through June given the number of orders.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

dsvilhena said:


> But I'm not in EU - So I'd pay 837 if I'd bought it now, right?


837 do not include shipping charges right?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's already been answered.



jmanlay said:


> order 2776 paid, now the wait.
> any idea of shipment time frame?


Including here in details.



H2O Watch said:


> My plan was to have send the final invoices already, but due to the positive response after the Playboy article time became very limited.
> 
> FINAL INVOICE:
> For all pre-order participants we will create asap the final invoices. As we have got so many pre-orders this process will probably take about 2 weeks to finish. I hope I´m not too optimistic here.
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I suspect the "_We will need also the June to complete the shipment."

_means that it will take the entire month of June to get the watch shipped?
I had seen the post but wasn't so clear on what it meant.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally I get to c my final invoice !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Based on the excitement over getting invoiced I can't wait to see what happens when the actual watches start showing up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> I suspect the "_We will need also the June to complete the shipment."
> 
> _means that it will take the entire month of June to get the watch shipped?
> I had seen the post but wasn't so clear on what it meant.


That post and another before are staying that although shipping will start toward the the end of May, because of the volume (and I'm sure Clemens' other responsibilities), shipping will continue during the month of June. Now it's wait and see. It'll arrive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an idea! 

Wait a couple weeks... and they will get here. I'm pretty sure that was part of Clemens' guarantee :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm so excited and feeling Awesome ! How the heck can a Shopper feels so excited upon payment ? 

On 2nd thought, I am wondering if I make payment twice ? Do u guys think there's a possibility that an invoice with 2payments ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

2887 paid. Now the month or so wait for my watch. Can't wait to see images of the real things!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 was a quite successful product introduction and the sold QTY reached until today a number with 4 (FOUR!!!!) DIGITS!!! We had to increase several times the total production QTY and in result the* shipping of the HELBERG CH6 will easily take the full June*.

BTW, after two weeks of invoice creation everybody should have now the final invoice.

*Please don´t get nervous or ask for your specific shipping date when you see the first CH6 showing up in the forums! *
My watch maker are combining same watch configurations to speed up the assembly, but this also makes it impossible to even estimate individual shipping dates. 
*It´s shipped when you get the FEDEX tracking by email!  *And we will not forget anyone!

A big thank you to you joining the HELBERG CH6 pre-order!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

4 digits, Congratulations, Clemens! :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Clemens four digit watch sales !! That must be a world record ! Who better to hit that milestone than you. 

Now make sure your watchmaker DOES NOT RUSH assembling the watches. Last thing you want is any QC issues and I'm sure my fellow WUS here would agree. 

So to my fellow WUS don't let the impatience get the best of us and let's not bust Clemens walnuts asking 'when am I getting mine'. 

I'm just as anxious to get the watch on my wrist and start pic whoring and overloading the interwebs bandwidth lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed Danny. Patience and let the man and his watchmaker do their job instead if repeatedly asking the same questions and sending emails about delivery etc... 
I'm excited and can't wait to see it in the flesh too. It's gonna rock. 

Wow!! Clemens, 4 digit sales definitely an achievement  congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations Clemens.

Which makes me wonder who got serial number 666.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 was a quite successful product introduction and the sold QTY reached until today a number with 4 (FOUR!!!!) DIGITS!!! We had to increase several times the total production QTY and in result the* shipping of the HELBERG CH6 will easily take the full June*.
> 
> BTW, after two weeks of invoice creation everybody should have now the final invoice.
> 
> ...


Congrats on 4 Digits!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Wow...
> 
> How many exactly did you managed to sell?!


Congrats Clemens! My gut feeling is right when I made this comment.

There are many Bros here with good taste or is still just 300 plus of us buying 3 or 4 each?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

4 digits...!!

Man, Not quite the exclusivity I was hoping for!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't figure how the quantity gets 4digits ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> I can't figure how the quantity gets 4digits ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be 1k plus !!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats Clemens,

Cant wait to get the shipping notice


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

dsvilhena said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. It'd be easier to say: hey, i won't give you my configuration. Anyways:
> 
> USD 871.82 if i buy it now
> 
> ...


$357 deposit means that price included 19% EU tax. Clemens warned us many times that old shop have problem with location detection so you have to register an account or contact Clemens for fixing the price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> I can't figure how the quantity gets 4digits ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh!? That means he sold at least 1000? 
Any number between and including 1000 and 9999 has four digits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> 4 digits...!!
> Man, Not quite the exclusivity I was hoping for!


We are talking about worldwide distribution though. Pretty exclusive IMO.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Axelay2003 said:


> We are talking about worldwide distribution though. Pretty exclusive IMO.


I agree and with all of the various combinations makes it very limited.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeap and never were we promised a LE  this is gonna be The micro of the year!! CAn't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im out thread. See ya again in 2/3 weeks


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

The only number that matters is 1, as in I'll have one awesome ch6 to strap on my wrist!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone else find the 70$ delivery a wee much ? I hope I didn't just pay EU taxes thought in original pre order Web page it was going to be 30$ but who knows I can't find the old page so just paid it and now like many are in a holding pattern. Can't wait for the bronze beast to arrive 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone else find the 70$ delivery a wee much ? I hope I didn't just pay EU taxes thought in original pre order Web page it was going to be 30$ but who knows I can't find the old page so just paid it and now like many are in a holding pattern. Can't wait for the bronze beast to arrive
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


30$ are the shipping costs within Europe, which is fair. 70$ is for worldwide shipping.
I think Clemens uses Fedex to ship with? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Two day FedEx to conus for $70 if I remember correctly Tats.... I bought bronze and stainless.

Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shipping changes have been the same all along. Nothing new and not that bad for overseas expedited shipping IMHO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> The only number that matters is 1, as in I'll have one awesome ch6 to strap on my wrist!


LOL. Thats a good "1"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> We are talking about worldwide distribution though. Pretty exclusive IMO.


not like LE means anything these days anyway.
LE watch with LE movement is a heck of a lot more meaningful than a LE watch with base ETA or Miyota. Even though I have a few LEs myself they are not true LE in my view and will never be coveted. So the fact that Clemens sold > 1k pieces does not bother me whatsoever and even if this were a LE edition of 50 pieces it still would not mean much. I am just happy I got one


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

daument said:


> Two day FedEx to conus for $70 if I remember correctly Tats.... I bought bronze and stainless.
> 
> Dave


I wanted that blue stainless steel badly but knew I could only handle one watch in preorder status. At 42 I should have more patience but nope lol

Congrats on getting both !

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> not like LE means anything these days anyway.
> LE watch with LE movement is a heck of a lot more meaningful than a LE watch with base ETA or Miyota. Even though I have a few LEs myself they are not true LE in my view and will never be coveted. So the fact that Clemens sold > 1k pieces does not bother me whatsoever and even if this were a LE edition of 50 pieces it still would not mean much. I am just happy I got one


Good comment I agree completely !


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Bronzzzzzzzzze. Need it. Badly


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by *jmanlay* 
_not like LE means anything these days anyway.
LE watch with LE movement is a heck of a lot more meaningful than a LE watch with base ETA or Miyota. Even though I have a few LEs myself they are not true LE in my view and will never be coveted. So the fact that Clemens sold > 1k pieces does not bother me whatsoever and even if this were a LE edition of 50 pieces it still would not mean much. I am just happy I got one _

Me too


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not very many days of May left, the first ones should be getting shipped out anytime!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

haha tats... you know me well 
bronze/black bezel/brown dial/gold hands
SS/black bezel/blue dial/chrome hands/shark mesh


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Bummed I missed out on this pre order. Many combos look killer! Hope to see some solid pics in the coming months.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

daument said:


> ...shark mesh


I have not worn a mesh bracelet in the past, but decided to give it a shot based on one of the pictures Clemens posted, it looked great! :-!

Hopefully, it will not be too hard to flip if I decide I don't like it.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> I have not worn a mesh bracelet in the past, but decided to give it a shot based on one of the pictures Clemens posted, it looked great! :-!
> 
> Hopefully, it will not be too hard to flip if I decide I don't like it.


There will definitely be more than a few people who opted out of the mesh who would be interested b-)


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I got the black dial, but this is one of the pictures with the mesh that "talked me into it".


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

#2873 paid for over the weekend! Is it June yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> I got the black dial, but this is one of the pictures with the mesh that "talked me into it".


I'm not a mesh guy at all but this combo doesn't look bad at all. Still too much metal for me but I admit I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm not a mesh guy at all but this combo doesn't look bad at all. Still too much metal for me but I admit I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Most of these 70's vintage case style divers look pretty good on mesh as does this one. I would prefer to wear it on rubber, canvas or even leather.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree, The photos of the CH6 on mesh look sooooo good. I have a feeling that is the combo I will be wearing on mine when it arrives.

Any strap / bracelet combo is going to look good on this one.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> I agree, The photos of the CH6 on mesh look sooooo good. I have a feeling that is the combo I will be wearing on mine when it arrives.
> 
> Any strap / bracelet combo is going to look good on this one.


Bronze case with the orange ISO this is going to look so good - I can't wait !


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Rbateson said:


> Bronze case with the orange ISO this is going to look so good -


Not a combo I would try, will have to check it out when you post.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm not a mesh guy at all but this combo doesn't look bad at all. Still too much metal for me but I admit I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





mattcantwin said:


> Not a combo I would try, will have to check it out when you post.


Listen to mattcanpickstraps. He's on a roll...Orange ISO on bronze is a questionable combo.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Orange ISO is super bold, I'd love to see it for one, if I ordered bronze I'd consider it.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Orange Isofrane on a bronze case sounds absolutely terrible. Bronze cases require warm colored straps like greens and browns.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's funny I actually added the orange to my purchase of the bronze but just cause the awesome price lol I have a green / bronze buckle one sitting here waiting for it. 

I'm thinking the combo wouldn't look great unless patinaed hard core then maybe ish probably not lol 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Better question is who is planning on doing a chemical spa treatment on their brand spanking new bronze  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Orange Isofrane on a bronze case sounds absolutely terrible. Bronze cases require warm colored straps like greens and browns.


I have to agree with u. 
But can't wait to see Matt try it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> But can't wait to see Matt try it


Not going to happen! :rodekaart


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

...but I do know how to do orange, correctly.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> ...but I do know how to do orange, correctly.


Yeah that's way ass proper use of orange !!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> ...but I do know how to do orange, correctly.


That must have been based in Chris' advice ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That must have been based in Chris' advice ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I may have mentioned sometime. In Matt's defense, he owned an orange Iso before I did.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> I need to man up, I was thinking the same thing, but danced around it. :roll:


Mattcantdance.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> Orange Isofrane on a bronze case sounds absolutely terrible.


I need to man up, I was thinking the same thing, but danced around it. :roll:


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> I need to man up, I was thinking the same thing, but danced around it. :roll:


We shall see what an awesome combo the orange and bronze are when matched with the black dial and ceramic bezel - everyone has an opinion and if it's no good which it will be it goes on to the Kalmar !!!!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Rbateson said:


> We shall see what an awesome combo the orange and bronze are when matched with the black dial and ceramic bezel...


 If it is awesome you will have my sincere compliments.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

It will look great with plaid pants and a striped shirt.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And crocs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> And crocs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You boys crack me up - sure helps me get through my night shift !! But trust me and orange ISO looks good on anything.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Everyone knows crocs go with everything. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Now if you get orange crocs to match the Isofrane, that's styling ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Rbateson said:


> You boys crack me up - sure helps me get through my night shift !!
> 
> But trust me and orange ISO looks good on anything.


This guy agrees with you. :-!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> This guy agrees with you. :-!
> 
> I need to know who this guys tailor is - that's real style ........
> 
> ...


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like he was the first to get delivery too...


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Anybody Knows when we could receive it?


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rbateson said:


> mattcantwin said:
> 
> 
> > This guy agrees with you. :-!
> ...


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I think we need to start seeing shipping notices because this thread is going to the dogs.....but I do like the orange pants....


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It's almost the June! I'm so excited.


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

Gregger said:


> I think we need to start seeing shipping notices because this thread is going to the dogs.....but I do like the orange pants....


Agreed!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This outta work with your orange Isofrane ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Or you may prefer these fancy ones










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know why but I could really go for an orange right about now


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Gregger said:


> I think we need to start seeing shipping notices because this thread is going to the dogs.....


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I don't know why but I could really go for an orange right about now


"Begin the day with a friendly voice"


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I don't know why but I could really go for an orange right about now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


>


Dang 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

BDS said:


> Dark burgundy works good with black dials too..


Definitely.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> Orange Isofrane on a bronze case sounds absolutely terrible. Bronze cases require warm colored straps like greens and browns.


Dark burgundy works good with black dials too..


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

All orange all the time










Now that's styling!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Or you may prefer these fancy ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have Penn State crocs????? Im in!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


My nephew wears golf clothes like that....keeps the bear away....


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I think this Kostas Veni 'Dirty Olive' would look really nice with the Olive dial. I also like the green or brown canvas.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I would prefer a vintage Orange look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Gregger said:


> Do they have Penn State crocs????? Im in!!


doubt it in orange but I would rock these









and yes this thread is going down quick to the abyss.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

How many turns have this thread taken since it started? You guys are so funny. I love it.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

GDub said:


> How many turns have this thread taken since it started? You guys are so funny. I love it.


This tread has totally derailed at this point. :-d

Let's all hope that the beginning of June starts to bring shipping notices from Clemens. Then we can start a fresh thread on all of our CH6s showing up. |> |>


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> This tread has totally derailed at this point. :-d
> 
> Let's all hope that the beginning of June starts to bring shipping notices from Clemens. Then we can start a fresh thread on all of our CH6s showing up. |> |>


Is this the part where the thread turns again and we all start counting down until June?;-)


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't wait until noon on June 1st when people start freaking out that no shipment notifications have come out yet haha


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ChuckW said:


>


Maybe the most significant post on this entire thread. I just read yesterday where he said he has spent $56 MILLION on gambling losses over a 15 year period. He said it was stupidity then came back and said, "Oh, that's not so bad, that's only $3.7 MILLON per year!"

Think of the watches??!! He could have bought ALL of the CH6's, kept a few and flipped the rest and bought a bunch of other good stuff. Probably in a day's 'work'!

He could also be wearing something a little more significant than a "Livestrong" bracelet on his wrist (or whatever that is). But then again, look how well that worked out for Lance!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Is this the part where the thread turns again and we all start counting down until June?;-)


Has anyone received shipping notification...or better yet, their watch yet? It's definitely the end of the month and, with FedEx 2 day shipping, I'm expecting wrist shots at pretty much any moment right now. 
Ugh. The suspense is a b!tch!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder if Clemens could provide some sort of info on the current status and any other interesting information regarding the schedule etc.. 

I am happy waiting. It's fun just coming along for the ride and any information shared would provide a fascinating insight into the reality of such a venture.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Question ... When clemens sent a request payment it wouldn't show up on my PayPal so instead I just sent a payment with my order # .. He keeps sending me nee requests even though I keep sending him the receipt Information on payment made on the 24th of may ... is there like some way of like hmmmm highlighting a payment on his account ???? Any help ? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, I didn´t catch your point. Please send me an email to contact @ h2o-watch.com with your order ID. I will check everything and come back to you asap.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

YES !!!! Clemens found and fixed it .. Thank you sir ! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it the end of May yet?


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it the end of May yet?


How about now?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> How about now?


"I can resist anything but temptation "


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been June for over 10 hours now, WHERE IS MY WATCH!

(I kid, I kid. I can't wait!)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Who's gonna be first to get their shipping notice? It's so close folks......


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Who's gonna be first to get their shipping notice? It's so close folks......


Then, who's going to be the 1st to flip it? Patiently trolling WR opcorn:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

+1, waiting for full bronze CH6 either in Green or Brown dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

(From the back seat) Are we there yet?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

tako_watch said:


> (From the back seat) Are we there yet?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> Then, who's going to be the 1st to flip it? Patiently trolling WR opcorn:


Some people already flipped their watch pre-arrival.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

abstract said:


> Some people already flipped their watch pre-arrival.


Who might that be? Wanna see some wrist shots before buying whoever's bronze CH6.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Read thru the entire thread and u will see a few folks who discussed flipping pre delivery.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey no flipping discussion allowed yet. According to the timeline, the current topic should stay with delivery. 
Flipping only come after the wrist shots start to appear.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

abstract said:


> Some people already flipped their watch pre-arrival.


Oh yeah, there were a few FS threads of the Crepas L'ocean "I'm tracking it once it arrives will be fwd to the buyer, unopened box straight from Crepas etc etc" hahahaha


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

itranslator said:


> Flipping only come after the wrist shots start to appear.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> Oh yeah, there were a few FS threads of the Crepas L'ocean "I'm tracking it once it arrives will be fwd to the buyer, unopened box straight from Crepas etc etc" hahahaha


Yes the flip power is strong in someone who offers to divert shipping to new buyer's address lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Shipping notice has not been received! Woo hoo!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> Shipping notice hasnot been received! Woo hoo!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> Shipping notice hasnot been received! Woo hoo!












:-d


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I just can't wait to see actual photos of the watches. I am hoping/assuming Clemens will post some of the actual watches the moment he can get his hands on them.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, but hs it been mentioned in which order they will be sent out? Same order as the invoices came out?

Anxious order #1616 here.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

skorN83 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but hs it been mentioned in which order they will be sent out? Same order as the invoices came out?
> 
> Anxious order #1616 here.


Clemens posted this last week.



H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 was a quite successful product introduction and the sold QTY reached until today a number with 4 (FOUR!!!!) DIGITS!!! We had to increase several times the total production QTY and in result the* shipping of the HELBERG CH6 will easily take the full June*.
> 
> BTW, after two weeks of invoice creation everybody should have now the final invoice.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Was hoping to see some pics of someone who has received one by now but anxiously awaiting to try on my black dial/black bezel ch6


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just received the H20 newsletter with the following information:



> » Against our original plan we have to postpone the first delivery of the HELBERG CH6 by two weeks to the mid of June
> 
> » We want to deliver a perfect product with proper movement regulation, dust free assembly and QA and believe this is worth the short delay.
> 
> » We will do our best to delivery all pre-ordered watches within June. Individual shipping dates could not be given in advance. As soon as the HELBERG CH6 is ready to be picked up you will receive an email with the FEDEX/DHL tracking information.


Looks like it'll be a few weeks before we see any shipping notices!

I don't think people will be too upset if it ensures everyone gets a regulated, error free timepiece.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Newsletter states that start of CH6 delivery/ shipment has been postponed to mid June


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

2 weeks is a very small wait to ensure we all are getting a perfect product.

I'm ok with that. Mid June is just around the corner anyways. Being a multiple H20 watch owner, this is a smart move and will make all new first time customers really happy knowing that they are getting a flawless piece.

I have another incoming H20 watch that should be here in a few days that will hold me over <evil grin> and it's not new


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Dust free???? No big deal for me.....Want it to be perfect.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd rather not rush these steps and get a quality profit I won't have to return because of dust particles under the crystal or other issues. At this point what's another two weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m very sorry for this short delay as I´m the first one who wants to get the CH6 into your hands. This project had some logistic challenges, as there are eight suppliers involved and the qty raised continuously day by day.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

No problem for the delay Clemens. I know I will be a happy camper when it arrives.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m very sorry for this short delay as I´m the first one who wants to get the CH6 into your hands. This project had some logistic challenges, as there are eight suppliers involved and the qty raised continuously day by day.


Don't worry Clemens, I'll protect you from all these hooligans who get out of line....If I strap all my H20 watches on one arm and hulk smash the ground that I'm sure it can cause an earthquake and they will all be swallowed up :-d:-d


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Don't worry Clemens, I'll protect you from all these hooligans who get out of line....If I strap all my H20 watches on one arm and hulk smash the ground that I'm sure it can cause an earthquake and they will all be swallowed up :-d:-d


Danny, I want some of the stuff you are drinking. b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Danny, I want some of the stuff you are drinking. b-)


It's the H20 juice.....problem is when on it, it also empties my wallet very quickly and creates multiple Fedex email notifications. LOL


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd rather not rush these steps and get a quality profit I won't have to return because of dust particles under the crystal or other issues. At this point what's another two weeks


+1. Certainly no sense rushing, happy to wait a few more weeks.

...and not to hijack, but...

I didn't see any update on the CH7 in the newsletter. Any word on when those may be arriving in the H2O shop?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The CH7 could theoretically be launched in 2-3 weeks, but my very first priority is of course the CH6 shipment. The CH7 will be available directly from stock as I think this is the better procedure compared to pre-order. So in future we will see less pre-orders from H2O. For next year I´m planning to launch every month a new watch model and this would be to difficult to be handled with pre-orders.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, Clemens!

Also:



H2O Watch said:


> ... For next year I´m planning to launch every month a new watch model and this would be to difficult to be handled with pre-orders.


UH-OH...this is gonna be a baaad year for the bank account :-d


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well on one hand I'm a bit disappointed because I'm going hiking in Austria last week in June and was hoping to have it on my wrist for then, but on the other hand it's only a couple of weeks and if that's how long it takes for Clemens to make sure he's completely happy with the product he's selling, then so be it - but if I can get before I go then great!!! :-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> For next year I´m planning to launch every month a new watch model and this would be to difficult to be handled with pre-orders.


God help me..... and give mercy to my wallet o|


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Danny, I want some of the stuff you are drinking. b-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> For next year I´m planning to launch every month a new watch model and this would be to difficult to be handled with pre-orders.


OH NO! We are all in so much trouble. :-x

Seriously though.... Clemens, keep up the great work and I will be looking forward to next year. |>


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't mind the wait at all. After biding my time this long two more weeks aint no thang. I sure appreciate the quality control and I'd have to wager I'm not the only one.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

At the time of ordering this was supposed to be my birthday watch and summer watch, then shipping was delayed first time and this was supposed to be only my summer watch.. Now it looks like this is going to be me autum watch but hell.. I don't need autum watch...

From newletter:

_"We want to deliver a perfect product with proper movement regulation, dust free assembly and QA.._."

I was expecting that at first place. Weren't we all?

So, to me it looks just another project gone wrong.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@ArticMan: I have to correct your comment about the time schedule: The HELBERGH CH6 was always advertized as being expected to ship in the April/May timeframe. Now we are just 2 weeks above this time frame!


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

ArticMan said:


> At the time of ordering this was supposed to be my birthday watch and summer watch, then shipping was delayed first time and this was supposed to be only my summer watch.. Now it looks like this is going to be me autum watch but hell.. I don't need autum watch...
> 
> From newletter:
> 
> ...


Calling this a project gone wrong? Why? Because of the 2 weeks delay?
This project started almost 8 months ago and being it a new watch, a delay due to certain circumstances is always possible.
In this case, 2 weeks is no big deal (at least to me).
For me, this is my first ever pre-order watch and my first from H2O/Helberg and until now, I'm very happy with the status updates Clemens has provided to us.

Summer starts in 2 weeks, why would you call it an autumn watch then?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ArticMan said:


> So, to me it looks just another project gone wrong.


Bad call! :rodekaart


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> At the time of ordering this was supposed to be my birthday watch and summer watch, then shipping was delayed first time and this was supposed to be only my summer watch.. Now it looks like this is going to be me autum watch but hell.. I don't need autum watch...
> 
> From newletter:
> 
> ...


Delays happen, in fact long delays are almost the norm in watch project and preorders. Two weeks is nothing and I'd even call it "on time".
I'd recommend you skip preorders in the future if a mere two-week delay causes you this much disappointment and anger. It'll save you some heartburn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

A two week delay is definitely what I consider "on time".


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on! Two weeks (and if it's four in the end) aren't two months. It's ok for me!
I work on my side project related to watches as well and should have been finished till end of May and I will discuss first prototype technological workflow with my colleague today

You know, s*it happens.
And yes you're right saying: but s*it takes time, s*it takes effort.
Believe me. It will finally happen even if you do all you can to avoid it. S*it will finally catch you too 

("S*it" parable comes from 51st state movie not from my head )

I hope I didn't broke any rule using "s*it"


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> @ArticMan: I have to correct your comment about the time schedule: The HELBERGH CH6 was always advertized as being expected to ship in the April/May timeframe. Now we are just 2 weeks above this time frame!


You can see it that way also... and if the time frame was placed wider it would be ahead of schedule. Anyway I'm positively surprised if my watch is shipped within two weeks.

for the rest:

I bought the watch, I paid for it and now I want it. I think I'm justified to say my opinion no matter if you like it or not. And what comes to project gone wrong.. not the whole project of course, just the schedule part.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> You can see it that way also... and if the time frame was placed wider it would be ahead of schedule. Anyway I'm positively surprised if my watch is shipped within two weeks.
> 
> for the rest:
> 
> *I bought the watch, I paid for it and now I want it. *I think I'm justified to say my opinion no matter if you like it or not. And what comes to project gone wrong.. not the whole project of course, just the schedule part.


Your comments seem a bit over the top. The section bolder above made me laugh and reminded a little of a spoiled kid throwing a temper tantrum over some meaningless crap. Yeah you paid for it and guess what you joined a preorder and should build delays into your expectations. In the end, it's just a watch, I hope you have more important things in your life to worry and stress about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

This world is not perfect. None of us is perfect and I can guarantee that Clemens is not perfect. Just his watches:-!:think:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Imagine if he joined the Olivier pre order. :/

Many other preorders have incurred much longer delays, so yeah, if this minor delay upset you, you should definitely avoid future pre orders.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Or a MKII watch!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Or a MKII watch!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


+1, don't even think about being on time !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Articman, that's a saying which goes "Good things take time to perfect it" n I believe Clemens take on his QC acceptance. If quality can't be met, no point accepting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I had set my expectations to received the watch before end of the month. So I am still happy. 
Guess is also good to put in some buffer. 
Invoicing itself already took 2 weeks. Realistically it will take longer to complete delivery of all watches.
I can only blame Clemens for creating such a good looking watch and the good taste of all who had placed our order! 4 figures orders.. Must be some kind of record. No?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Or a MKII watch!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


:-d


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

A few pictures of a completed watch may calm the nerves of the anxious.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Warrusty said:


> A few pictures of a completed watch may calm the nerves of the anxious.


I believe that most of us are pretty calm, but a few pics wouldn't be unwelcome.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ArticMan said:


> And what comes to project gone wrong.. not the whole project of course, just the schedule part.


Getting warmer.


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my.. My heart jumped at bit when I checked the email and saw a "versand" notice from H2O.

Then I realised that I yesterday ordered a green canvas strap. Oh well, looking forward to that as well!


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if it is a project gone wrong, I think that the pre=order was much more successful than Clemens thought, and he is just not equipped to deal with this level of demand. Don't forget he is doing it all himself. As you say, I was expecting to have an a regulated , dust free watch too, so the delay is a bit of a disappointment and it would be better if hands were held up and a simple apology made.
Also if you look at the first post, delivery was promised in April/May so it is going to be a lot more than two weeks late.
Anyway if the watch turns out to be half as good as we are all anticipating we will soon forget about any gripes over delivery.



ArticMan said:


> At the time of ordering this was supposed to be my birthday watch and summer watch, then shipping was delayed first time and this was supposed to be only my summer watch.. Now it looks like this is going to be me autum watch but hell.. I don't need autum watch...
> 
> From newletter:
> 
> ...


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

After I got the newsletter I tried to think back to the last watch that I pre-ordered that didn't have some type of delay to the delivery. I couldn't think of a single one. Watch companies should just say it will be ready when it's ready, and until then it's not ready. Anticipation - it's making me wait!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm surprised that anyone gets upset over delays. You can hold mine until the end...let all the glitches get sorted!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

We got a few of these in the thread.

HTFU


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> We got a few of these in the thread.
> 
> HTFU


I was thinking the same things. This short delay is the last of my worries 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Brendan27 said:


> I'm not sure if it is a project gone wrong, I think that the pre=order was much more successful than Clemens thought, and he is just not equipped to deal with this level of demand. Don't forget he is doing it all himself. As you say, I was expecting to have an a regulated , dust free watch too, so the delay is a bit of a disappointment and it would be better if hands were held up and a simple apology made.
> Also if you look at the first post, delivery was promised in April/May so it is going to be a lot more than two weeks late.
> Anyway if the watch turns out to be half as good as we are all anticipating we will soon forget about any gripes over delivery.


Dude, are you serious. With statements like this you are definitely showing your novice knowledge about the microbrand watch industry. Yes, this project is a huge success for Clemens, I am very happy for him. But to say that this project has gone wrong, or that an apology is needed is just totally misinformed and unfair to Clemens. Maybe before you placed your preorder you should have done some research on the forum. There are dozens of watch companies that have had preorders. And there are probably one hundred threads that show that as best as they try to estimate delivery times, there are always factors that delay a project they can not control. It is something as a customer you learn to be patient with.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

We should really make a thread for the "whiners and complainers" so they can all get together and have a "Whine" fest for all the perceived wrongs that have been bestowed upon them. All the anticipated events they had centered around getting the watch on a certain day so they could take it along and how it has adversely impacted their "trip, demeanor, attitude, psyche, business ethics, delivery promise, ect".

Anyone who has a brain can see that Clemens is doing things the "right" way. He is making all the correct decisions even though it may slow down the delivery process. Anyone who has participated in a pre order "should" be aware that these delays are "necessary" in producing a "correct" watch and is part and parcel of the "pre order" experience. Thus, the special deal, special add ons such as Mad Dog Straps and discounts on ISo and discounts on the whole watch itself.

Can we all agree that if Clemens does NOT produce an excellent and zero defect product that NONE of us will be happy? With that in mind, please please please let Clemens do what Clemens knows how to do. Produce an excellent product for us. 

For those who have not been down this road and may be new to this experience. Making a watch is NOT the same as going into the jewelry store and purchasing a watch out of the showcase. There are unexpected turns and twists that CANNOT be anticipated nor avoided. They can only be resolved and dealt with in the appropriate manner in order to produce the desired end product.

In my opinion, Clemens had done a tremendous job in bringing this watch completion in on a reasonable time frame considering all the variables. I am amazed he could prouce this watch in the time frame he has done. All the variations and combinations make this type of watch a much much more difficult endeavor and Clemens has done much better in his time frame estimations that many many other boutique manufactures with much less ambitious products.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL at some of the whinny comments here... next time just wait until they are all assembled and pay the regular price.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I for one can't wait for this watch to be delivered now : not because I'm impatient - on the contrary, I'm a grown man so I'm more than able to deal with minor changes to the delivery timeline without crying, throwing my toys out of my pram, or calling in the lawyers. No, I just want to see this thing delivered so we can put an end to the petty gripes over incredibly minor issues that are only to be expected when a one-man-band operation is doing his utmost to create a very nice timepiece that has proven unnaturally popular on pre-order, from scratch, and at an incredible price. God knows what's going to happen if any of them need regulating - personal apologies written in genuine gold-leaf and signed in unicorn blood no doubt.....


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Dude, are you serious. With statements like this you are definitely showing your novice knowledge about the microbrand watch industry. Yes, this project is a huge success for Clemens, I am very happy for him. But to say that this project has gone wrong, or that an apology is needed is just totally misinformed and unfair to Clemens. Maybe before you placed your preorder you should have done some research on the forum. There are dozens of watch companies that have had preorders. And there are probably one hundred threads that show that as best as they try to estimate delivery times, there are always factors that delay a project they can not control. It is something as a customer you learn to be patient with.


Hey mate
You should learn to read before you start accusing me of saying the project has gone wrong. I was responding to a previous post. How do you know how much I know about the microbrand watch industry? Just because I don't post too often doesn't mean I don't read. All I meant was that a simple apology would suffice instead of saying he wanted to be sure of the quality. I know(through reading the forums) that previous watches from H2O/Helberg have been top quality so why should this one be different. I am in business too and I know things sometimes don't go to plan. When this happens a simple apology usually works. 
As I said before I am a bit disappointed to have to wait a bit longer, but it's not that much of a problem (I'm just excited and want my watch  ) and it certainly doesn't make me think the project has gone wrong. In fact I very much doubt that this will be the only watch I buy from Clemens.
So please don't make antagonistic misinformed assumptions about people you don't know.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

So who likes watches?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I love beer.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

I feel as if any delay could be my fault, so I'll take the hit. Pretty sure Clemens is just trying to make sure my Orca is perfect before getting to you all. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> So, I am curious... Who here has ordered more than 1 CH6?
> I got 2, blue SS and brown Br
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Blue SS and olive bronze.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So, I am curious... Who here has ordered more than 1 CH6?
I got 2, blue SS and brown Br


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> So, I am curious... Who here has ordered more than 1 CH6?
> I got 2, blue SS and brown Br
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


2 for me also. Black SS w/ ceramic bezel and blue SS w/ SS bezel. Black And Blue Isofrane also.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Blue SS and olive bronze.


Nice, Chris. Can't wait to see those green bronze ones. I didn't know you grabbed #2. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice, Chris. Can't wait to see those green bronze ones. I didn't know you grabbed #2. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I added the blue one at the end. I've missed having something blue since I sold my UTS and this price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lawman98 said:


> 2 for me also. Black SS w/ ceramic bezel and blue SS w/ SS bezel. Black And Blue Isofrane also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Two SS, uh? Not feeling bronze watches? 
I almost grabbed two SS as well. But having no bronze watches in the box at he time, I thought I'd give one a shot here. I think it's gonna be a great case and it'll look good with patina too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I added the blue one at the end. I've missed having something blue since I sold my UTS and this price was too good to pass up.


Agreed. Did the same in fact. But if course now I have a blue watch with the Tudor ;-) but they are way different anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Two SS, uh? Not feeling bronze watches?
> I almost grabbed two SS as well. But having no bronze watches in the box at he time, I thought I'd give one a shot here. I think it's gonna be a great case and it'll look good with patina too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I have a brass A7, but it doesn't get worn much lately. I am pretty much stuck on black stainless divers. It was a stretch for me to even try the blue sumo and this blue CH6.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

I ordered a bronze/black/brown and then added a ss/black/blue on shark mesh.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

So much whining about whining that it makes me laugh  LOL


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> So who likes watches?


I love watches, talking about watches, collecting watches and using dive watches! ........just tired of whiners.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Clemens - My final paid invoice was 2743. Can you make sure that my watch gets shipped toward the end of the month? I'm going to be on vacation from June 17-24, and don't want to worry about it arriving while I'm out of town. Or, if you want me to post pictures diving with it in Cabo San Lucas, you can send mine early and make sure it arrives by June 16.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Brendan27 said:


> ...I don't post too often...


Good for us.



Brendan27 said:


> ...don't make antagonistic misinformed assumptions about people you don't know.


Oh the irony lol Seems Dave's assumptions were pretty much spot on.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Has it been two weeks yet?


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

digivandig said:


> Clemens - My final paid invoice was 2743. Can you make sure that my watch gets shipped toward the end of the month? I'm going to be on vacation from June 17-24, and don't want to worry about it arriving while I'm out of town. Or, if you want me to post pictures diving with it in Cabo San Lucas, you can send mine early and make sure it arrives by June 16.


Can't you get get the post office to hold your mail?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@*digivandig*: Will hold your package until end of June!

@a few: I´m getting several requests to ship to another address than stated in the paypal payment receipt. THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE and would be against the Paypal rules. All packages will be shipped to the registered Paypal address.

@ALL: We will see in the next couple of days a short review of the HELBERG CH6 at Oceanictime. And short after that we will see MANY images from your watches here in the WUS.

@ALL: One HELBERG CH6 prototype watch was sent this week to a max. pressure testing in Germany. I have already heard from the result of the prototype watch and I´m sure you will be satisfied as well. Details will be given in the article from OceanicTime.

09:00PM: Time to close the office!


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Clemens! An informative post outlining the current situation is always a welcome sight. You can almost hear the collective breathing out  Any info you wish to share is always interesting and makes pushing F5 entirely more rewarding. Your hard work is very much appreciated.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Fantastic! Thank you Clemens. Have a great weekend.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> @*digivandig*: Will hold your package until end of June!


Thanks Clemens! Your customer service has been outstanding.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> I like turtles





Gregger said:


> I love beer.


I love beer and boobies! Turtles not so much..


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Clemens,
With ref to your previous post! I confess I am one who has requested a different delivery address! Due to being away from my home address for June / July. I will not be available to take delivery & sign for my incoming (invoice 21270/2800)CH6!!!  I was desperately hoping to have it by now but this can happen with pre orders!
Can you hold onto it for me until I contact you regarding a suitable delivery date? I,m gutted!!!
Sorry for any inconvenience.

Many thanks,

Ian.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Clemens, I'm 100% hetro but I still think you're a beautiful man!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Woohoooo! I will post pictures soon!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Axelay2003 said:


> Woohoooo! I will post pictures soon!


This better not be a teaser !!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Woohoooo! I will post pictures soon!


Are you telling us you got a shipping notice ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That was a good joke!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Cemens, what do you think will ship first? SS or bronze? I recall you were going to have the watchmaker build in batches of the same design options, itd be nice to know that bronze w ceramic bezels are 1st off the bat hehe


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will start with the SS watches and first Bronze will be coming just a few days later.

My weekend work is to assemble the hundereds of ISOfrane straps with the buckle. About 50% are done and the remaining during the Pentecost celebration days.


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

How cool is that??


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Danny's ISOfrane collection.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Looks like Danny's ISOfrane collection.


ROFLMAO!

Nice one Ron 

I bet Clemens house smells like vanilla sunshine in every room!!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> We will start with the SS watches and first Bronze will be coming just a few days later.
> 
> My weekend work is to assemble the hundereds of ISOfrane straps with the buckle. About 50% are done and the remaining during the Pentecost celebration days.
> 
> View attachment 1519765


Your own little sweatshop with one employee!:rodekaart


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<This guy will work for Helberg watches.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> That was a good joke!


Dang, I guess I didn't finish my statement. What I really meant to say was: I will post pics soon as I receive the watches.

Sorry for the confusion, lol.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> Dang, I guess I didn't finish my statement. What I really meant to say was: I will post pics soon as I receive the watches.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, lol.


Clemens, ship this guys watch last for his blatant cruelty


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

U guys saw what's on Oceanic time ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 was officially certified this week in Germany to 240bar/2400M WR!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 was officially certified this week in Germany to 240bar/2400M WR!
> 
> View attachment 1520772


Very Impressive, Great Clemens!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Clemens, any plans for a 2400m caseback run?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

So, it's safe to shower with it?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Result should be good enough for the pool and snorkelling.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations in all seriousness Clemens. I guess we can expect a price increase in the near future.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Result should be good enough for the pool and snorkelling.


Very good to know!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 was officially certified this week in Germany to 240bar/2400M WR!
> 
> View attachment 1520772


Hi Clemens

quick question is each watch pressure tested?

thanks


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Each watch MUST be tested for WR of at least what the stated depth WR rating is. So, no worries there. Of that we can be certain. Not sure if a certificate will be included with each watch. That would be COOL.

But, the Oceanic Blog post about the CH6 had the Olive dial with the glossy finish and bronze case with domed sapphire and green canvas strap and bronze bezel.

All I can is WOW! This alloy of bronze looks amazing. Not sure if it is the patina or what but an absolutely amazing looking piece. Everyone is in for a nice watch when these are delivered.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hey that's my exact combo ... oceanic just send that one to me please ... that thing screams out for patina

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Just checked the OT blog post. Shouldn't have, now I want mine even more. The bronze looks amazing, much warmer reddish color than the other bronze watches I've seen.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Courtesy of Oceanic Times Blogspot......

Did Clemens accidentally send Lex the solid rose gold version of the CH6 to photograph? What a beauty! That beveled edge on the case is outstanding!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool. Can't wait to see my brown dial bronze CH6. 
I'm leaving on vacation June 26th so I'm hoping it lands before so I can take it to the beach for some awesome natural patina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I checked and rechecked the pics, and I can't figure out:

A. Where is the HEV, was it between the lugs, I can't remember
B. Where is the 3 digit case number engraved

Any help appreciated.

Looking at the side profile the watch will sit up much higher on the wrist than I expected, might be a problem with dress shirts 

Oh yeah and I love those drilled through lugs, btw.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Domed crystal looks great! :-!





...and I didn't get it. o|


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

That's my exact combo and I already have the green canvas as well.
Does this means that green bronze are the first batch too be shipped?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 doesn´t have an HEV vent. Why? It wont fit to the vintage case, it´s not of any use for 99.99% of my customers and it UNnecessarily adds a whole into the case.  And yes, I have ONE customer who is really requiring an HEV, as he is working for an oil company welding pipelines in 200M-300M depth. 

The serial number is engraved between the lugs.

The watch from OceanicTime was one of our prototypes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorne said:


> I checked and rechecked the pics, and I can't figure out:
> 
> A. Where is the HEV, was it between the lugs, I can't remember
> B. Where is the 3 digit case number engraved
> ...


What HEV?
Most don't need one and it just adds more risk or problem like water getting in. 
Also it is not a dress watch not a dress diver and given the specs I personally would not plan to wear it with a dress shirt but you can always not button the cuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 doesn´t have an HEV vent. Why? It wont fit to the vintage case, it´s not of any use for 99.99% of my customers and it UNnecessarily adds a whole into the case.  And yes, I have ONE customer who is really requiring an HEV, as he is working for an oil company welding pipelines in 200M-300M depth.
> 
> The serial number is engraved between the lugs.
> 
> The watch from OceanicTime was one of our prototypes.


Curious, is that particular CH6 going to ve a hole for HEV ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I imagine Clemens was just stating that as a pre-emptive comment for the responses to the HEV comment which would of stated... "but someone may need an HEV" and " can I get an HEV on mine?" .

I would guess that the customer who needs an HEV watch would purchase another model from Clemens which is being manufactured with an HEV. There would be no good reason to drill a hole in the case after the fact to try an manually insert an HEV. Not that it could nt be done for the right amount of money... but why bother? There are plenty of models which Clemens can provide which have HEV's designed into the watch.



Kermit e Froggy said:


> Curious, is that particular CH6 going to ve a hole for HEV ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Dragoon: I couldn´t have explained it better!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

But if there's no HEV, how are you supposed to purge the sea flatulence from the watch?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> But if there's no HEV, how are you supposed to purge the sea flatulence from the watch?


And wash your hands with it??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW..... DAM.....and HOLY <insert expletive here> !!!!! That looks SMOKIN hot !!! That's the combo I got and it looks SICK!! Look at that hue of bronze!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The lake shores and rivers here demand HEVs we are talking at times 10 to 20 feet deep so yeah we may have a issue here 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> The lake shores and rivers here demand HEVs we are talking at times 10 to 20 feet deep so yeah we may have a issue here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Bronze looks great, makes me wish I ordered a green dialed one.

So, what color strap would look good on the bronze CH6 with blue dial? I can't decide among the canvas straps Clemens has in his store. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RogueJestyr said:


> Bronze looks great, makes me wish I ordered a green dialed one.
> 
> So, what color strap would look good on the bronze CH6 with blue dial? I can't decide among the canvas straps Clemens has in his store. Any suggestions?


A blue Isofrane or a blue Drew canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> A blue Isofrane or a blue Drew canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I ordered the blue dial also and there is a grayish color canvas that I thought would look good. Blue iso will be nice. I had a benarus bronze with blue dial and a blue iso-looked awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have both OD green and brown Drew canvas, to wear on my Bronze CH6 brown dial and the green may in fact go on the SS CH6 until I get a blue in 24mm :/)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Brice stop telling everyone about Drew canvas the wait times are long enough.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> Brice stop telling everyone about Drew canvas the wait times are long enough.


You read my mind! |>


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 doesn´t have an HEV vent. Why? It wont fit to the vintage case, it´s not of any use for 99.99% of my customers and it UNnecessarily adds a whole into the case.  And yes, I have ONE customer who is really requiring an HEV, as he is working for an oil company welding pipelines in 200M-300M depth.
> 
> The serial number is engraved between the lugs.
> 
> The watch from OceanicTime was one of our prototypes.


Thanks Clemens for clearing that up.

Btw, will the CH6 be sold in future with a 2000m/2400m caseback, considering the test results? If so, will the caseback be available separately for those of us who have the 1000m caseback?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

They'll be worth more with the 1000 case back... (wink, wink).


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I couldn't source a blue canvas strap and was looking the last weeks for a suitable solution. I think I have found something great for the blue dial guys:

Blue, distressed Jeans strap in the same style like the other canvas straps. 

Together with 30 different 24mm leather straps they will be shipped by the end of this week and might become available in 10-14 days in our shop. 

Before the question comes: Combined shipping is impossible

240bar/2400 M WR:
All our watches are rated below their capabilities and same the CH6. So we will not make a new case back to reflect the much higher WR.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Need pictures of that prototype with ceramic bezel and the straps we will receive


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Before the question comes: Combined shipping is impossible


Actually glad you said that, because I just recieved a green canvas strap from you. 

Looks and feels great, really longing for the watch in order to get it tried on!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

What is the best method for cotacting Drew? Anywhere to go to see some images of his straps?



Jeep99dad said:


> I have both OD green and brown Drew canvas, to wear on my Bronze CH6 brown dial and the green may in fact go on the SS CH6 until I get a blue in 24mm :/)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> What is the best method for cotacting Drew? Anywhere to go to see some images of his straps?


Do you see what you did Brice?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Do you see what you did Brice?


:-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Do you see what you did Brice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oops. My bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

"WiS Face Palm of the Year 2014" 

Disclaimer: Pls do not try this at home without Jeep99Dad's proper guidance ! 

This act is carried out by professionals above age of 30 and with proper training. 

Always remember to put on clothes n your favourite watch before performing any such act. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Not to worry! It s not like I am going to attempt to catch up with Danny and his strap store collection. I just want a few straps . At the price of straps anymore, I just dont buy as many as I used to. Mainly a bracelet and nato guy.



Jeep99dad said:


> oops. My bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> What is the best method for contacting Drew?


Carrier pigeon, of course.

Way to go, Brice. :rodekaart


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mea culpa 
I'll say 3 Hail Mary's 
 

Now if you didn't quote my post and all, maybe you wouldn't have drawn all the attention on the Drew Canvas 
Shhh! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Better watch your back, Brice. You've broken the code of * O**merta.*


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got email from Drew and he was wondering what in the world is a CH6? Said he has received over 50 emails in the last day or so from potential customers babbling on about canvas straps for CH-6's and blue and green colors. Says they all want them ASAP.

His straps must be nice. Maybe I ll get one.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Just got email from Drew and he was wondering what in the world is a CH6? Said he has received over 50 emails in the last day or so from potential customers babbling on about canvas straps for CH-6's and blue and green colors. Says they all want them ASAP.
> 
> His straps must be nice. Maybe I ll get one.


In all seriousness, Drew makes the best canvas straps around. His leather straps are pretty fantastic too.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL that is awesome about Drew getting flooded. I bet Brice gets free straps for life because of it lol


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

What's this Drew person's website address? I would like to assist with the flood.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Rift485 said:


> What's this Drew person's website address? I would like to assist with the flood.


Just send a PM to Brice. He'll send you one of his.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> A blue Isofrane or a blue Drew canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks for the tip, although it sounds like there's a line of people waiting on Drew already.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Guys, I was just kidding about the 50 customers flooding Drew with orders. Just sort of going with the flow of having some fun while waiting for the CH6.



RogueJestyr said:


> Thanks for the tip, although it sounds like there's a line of people waiting on Drew already.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Guys, I was just kidding about the 50 customers flooding Drew with orders. Just sort of going with the flow of having some fun while waiting for the CH6.


Thanks for the note. I also thought you were relaying real info.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Guys, I was just kidding about the 50 customers flooding Drew with orders. Just sort of going with the flow of having some fun while waiting for the CH6.


Quit playing with our emotions like that

LoL


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, who's the first watch going to, Clemens? So we can send 1000+ PMs for pics to his inbox.


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

...come on Clemens, bring it on!


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

.... ready to see pics of the actual watches arriving.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone gotten a FedEx notice ? I'm now fully prepared to sign for a FedEx package ... 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


He`s a regular now at the greenbrier classic at white sulpher springs ,wv


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

daument said:


> .... ready to see pics of the actual watches arriving.


+1


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Watch deal of the YEAR!!!!
> 
> If this doesn't sell like hotcakes I'll be shocked. This thing hits all of the points....price, design, options, straps......mmmmm straps......That madddog with buckle....SICK....Isofrane at HALF price....WTF???? Clemens wheelin' and dealin' with suppliers to benefit us WUS.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think we will see the first tracking numbers to be given on Monday, 16th.  

I will shoot a bunch of packed watch heads today!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

A little bit of wee just came out


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


ROFLMAO !!!

This is sig worthy. Hahahaha.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


Don't worry its 2400M water resistant


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


LOLOL!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


That's an understatement


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


lmao!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A lot of WIS wearing diapers today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


I am so happy for you...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

After all the wining let´s start the final work. 

We received about 130 SS HELBERG CH6 and will receive the next shipment with SS and also the first bronze HELBERG CH6 probably on Friday.









I´m getting numerous requests for shipping dates and tracking numbers! I can´t answer these questions precisely and may probably not send a reply to these email request as my time is getting very limited between working and sleeping now.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


Thanks for that, I'm laughing so hard my dogs are looking at me funny.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have the same timegrapher


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes SS with ceramic bezel, I hope mines in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Courtesy of Oceanic Times Blogspot......


Hot damn! That's me with a ceramic bezel thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Clemens, no pressure or anything, did you know my birthday is on Tuesday???? Just thought I'd throw that out there.. I'm sure the gang would be very happy for me if you sent mine out first.. I even took a weeks vacation so I didn't miss the FEDEX truck.. Oh yea, my 20th wedding anniversary is next week too.. My wife would be so happy if my watches came next week.. I understand you are very busy, so if they came on Wednesday, that would be OK too..


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> After all the wining let´s start the final work.
> 
> We received about 130 SS HELBERG CH6 and will receive the next shipment with SS and also the first bronze HELBERG CH6 probably on Friday.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna take some private time with this photo now >.>


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I'm gonna take some private time with this photo now >.>


Don't forget the Kleenex...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> After all the wining let´s start the final work.
> 
> We received about 130 SS HELBERG CH6.
> 
> View attachment 1526165


Hey, I think I see my watch in there. b-)


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Don't forget the Kleenex...


Don't you mean diapers or maybe Depends?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Hey, I think I see my watch in there. b-)


No Dave, that one is mine.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> After all the wining let´s start the final work.
> 
> We received about 130 SS HELBERG CH6 and will receive the next shipment with SS and also the first bronze HELBERG CH6 probably on Friday.
> 
> ...


The end of the road is nigh... This is gonna be so kewl!


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> After all the wining let´s start the final work.
> 
> We received about 130 SS HELBERG CH6 and will receive the next shipment with SS and also the first bronze HELBERG CH6 probably on Friday.
> 
> ...


 How awesome, I can see my SS blue dial in the box on the top right!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

...and there's my Isofrane.


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't wait. I can't wait !! Thx for the work Clement


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a shot from the final assembly.









All watches are finally tested again with our Greiner Poseidon LT-100 tester in first step with 0.7bar vaccuum and in second step with 10bar pressure to ensure the case is water tight after assembly. All watch heads are tested for their rated 100bar/1000M pressure before assembly of the dial/movement.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

lawman98 said:


> Am I the only one that can't see the pics above posted by Clemens?


Now I see the pics. |>


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't see the pics above posted by Clemens?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re right, in the preview everything was fine, but the reload of the page with the post was broken. I have edited the post above. 

AND: Excuse may bad photos, just shot without preparation. Even the protection folie was on the crystals.  I will leave it up to you to post better images soon in the HELBERG CH6 picture thread.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pics are not showing on this post..



H2O Watch said:


> Here is a shot from the final assembly.
> 
> View attachment 1527387
> 
> ...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Won't be long now


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> You´re right, in the preview everything was fine, but the reload of the page with the post was broken. I have edited the post above.


Thank you, sir!

such a tease!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Man!! Those look awesome. Can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

It's like Christmas Eve as a kid!!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Those pics are some of the best things I've ever seen


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a shot from the final assembly.
> 
> View attachment 1527399
> 
> ...


That's my watch, are this the Maddog straps?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> A little bit of wee just came out


After the latest pics above, you must be buried under a pile of wet used tissues. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> After the latest pics above, you must be buried under used tissues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


+1, statement should be "... ... buried under WET used Tissues."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fixed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just forget: also the first 43x HELBERG CH6 in bronze arrived today!  The Maddog bronze buckle really rocks!!! Nearly as heavy as the watch itself.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Monday will be a happy one for some !!! I hope I am one of them! 

What a pre-order this was. Epic!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm worried I might want to order the brown and green dials after I get ahold of my two ch.6A's!!!!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Just forget: also the first 43x HELBERG CH6 in bronze arrived today!  The Maddog bronze buckle really rocks!!! Nearly as heavy as the watch itself.


Pic plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn!! Can't wait!! Thanks for the progress reports Clemens.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Just forget: also the first 43x HELBERG CH6 in bronze arrived today!  The Maddog bronze buckle really rocks!!! Nearly as heavy as the watch itself.


Jeez, Clemens, you do realise that letting us know that without posting pics is like kicking sand in our faces, right?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don´t think it makes sense to shot bad looking photos on my working table.  You deserve the honor to show us your new HELBERG CH6 in the picture thread, which will be opened soon. I hope to send all 43 bronze watches on Monday / Tuesday together with the first SS models and images will hopefully show up fast.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Longest. Weekend. Ever.

At least we will have something to look forward to on Monday. Shipping notices!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

The bronze 312 is in the 43???



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Btw is anyone designing a CH6 owners club logo?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I have decided that this weekend is now going to involve permanent inebriation, hopefully time will go faster that way. Ive never looked more forward to a monday...


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Btw Ch6 logo needs to incorporate a scrunched up wet wipe. Or, just be a scrunched up wet wipe


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Clemens should make Helberg and H20 logo t-shirt's with the logo lumed on the back. I'd rock a H20 wave logo tshirt


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't believe I hesitated about making the purchase. :rodekaart


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

"I can't take this anymore!!! I want to Cancel my order!!!!!" (Says no one ever!!!!!)


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> I can't believe I hesitated about making the purchase. :rodekaart


I can't believe I only bought one! Now I have remorse for not getting a SS one after seeing Clemen's recent pics of them being built, oh and another bronze but with a solid bezel and either green or brown dial. Balls.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

LordRobb said:


> "I can't take this anymore!!! I want to Cancel my order!!!!!" (Says no one ever!!!!!)


Read about 20 pages back ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> I can't believe I hesitated about making the purchase. :rodekaart


Matt, at least you got in bro, better late than never 

This time Matt did win


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Danny T said:


> I think Clemens should make Helberg and H20 logo t-shirt's with the logo lumed on the back. I'd rock a H20 wave logo tshirt


A good idea, but..



mojojojo said:


> Btw Ch6 logo needs to incorporate a scrunched up wet wipe. Or, just be a scrunched up wet wipe


Now THAT would make a great shirt!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> A good idea, but..
> 
> Now THAT would make a great shirt!


Not sure if I would wear this on a tshirt lol


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Matt, at least you got in bro, better late than never


Actually, I got in twice. ;-)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm Surf fishing at Longboat Key, Florida, since 5am this morning. Wifey reserved a front beach condo and the scene is just spectacular. I hope this Father's Day weekend goes by extremely slow. Loving this relaxing environment.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Axelay,

you are lucky - longboat key is a fantastic spot to stretch the weekend ;-) Just head a little north to anna maria island if you can, even more relaxing and fantastic beaches (and great for fishing on the rod & reel pier - how much I envy you, it´s been a long time since we spent our holidays there. Enjoy!


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> Read about 20 pages back ;-)


LOL.....just saw that.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it Monday yet?


No


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

How about now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Not yet!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't wait to wear mine to disney world this summer.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it Monday yet?


Drink a bottle of Nyquil and it'll be Monday before you know it.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Shipping notice received!































Just practicing for a few days time


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

No bit of wee ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> Shipping notice received!
> Just practicing for a few days time


Hmm. I may need to avoid this thread until I get a shipping notice


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Kermit e Frogy said:


> No bit of wee ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, hydrating In preparation, though.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just received shipping notification, going out tomorrow!!
No joke.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, it´s happening!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

dpage said:


> Just received shipping notification, going out tomorrow!!
> No joke.


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not crying wolf like some other unnamed person is and Clemens just verified it.

But how about this?


This tracking update has been requested by:


Company Name:H2O watch GmbHName:Clemens HelbergE-mail:[email protected]


________________________________________________________________________________


Clemens Helberg of H2O watch GmbH sent Daniel Page of Daniel Page 1 FedEx International Priority package(s).


This shipment is scheduled to be sent on 06/16/2014.


Status:Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what I am talking about! Nice!


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

And it begins... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Osmo said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


enjoying the prefun.....
looking forward to my blue dial, solid bezel, superdome, bronzo....

Tim


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

speedster25 said:


> enjoying the prefun.....
> looking forward to my blue dial, solid bezel, superdome, bronzo....
> 
> Tim


Impeccable taste, sir. I ordered the same combo


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Received my shipping update as well. It'll be in Chicago Wednesday. Super excited as I get to bring it with me on the family vacation down in Siesta Key. Hopefully will develop some nice patina in the warm Gulf waters.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s happening!


Tissue please.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the first pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

speedster25 said:


> enjoying the prefun.....
> looking forward to my blue dial, solid bezel, superdome, bronzo....
> 
> Tim


Unbelievable my combo is the same. I thought that I was the only one who choosed blue dial for bronze CH6 here. Really worry about its appearance, is it as good as green dial combo?.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Unbelievable my combo is the same. I thought that I was the only one who choosed blue dial for bronze CH6 here. Really worry about its appearance, is it as good as green dial combo?.


Me too.  That blue dial looks awesome in Clemens pic.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Received shipping information as well, scheduled to ship on Monday 6/16/14. Mine is a blue dial bronze with bronze bezel. I guess I should start looking for a canvas strap now.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

RogueJestyr said:


> Received shipping information as well, scheduled to ship on Monday 6/16/14. Mine is a blue dial bronze with bronze bezel. I guess I should start looking for a canvas strap now.


When did you pay your deposit?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I had a wonderful time with fishing and family. I had a huge fish hooked on a circle hook with a piece of jack fish for bait. After fighting it for a couple of minutes, my knot got undone! That was my real first time surf fishing and I'm hooked! Can't wait to go again.



whoareyou said:


> Hey Axelay,
> 
> you are lucky - longboat key is a fantastic spot to stretch the weekend ;-) Just head a little north to anna maria island if you can, even more relaxing and fantastic beaches (and great for fishing on the rod & reel pier - how much I envy you, it´s been a long time since we spent our holidays there. Enjoy!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Well... Considering I paid my final invoice within huors of recieving it...I'm a little mystified that I've yet to recieve any shipping info. Geez...#18...and, still waiting. :-s


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Well... Considering I paid my final invoice within huors of recieving it...I'm a little mystified that I've yet to recieve any shipping info. Geez...#18...and, still waiting. :-s


Clemens said he received about 150 watches plus or minus out of 1000 that were sold, and we don't know if he got the first 150 or a random spread of numbers. He did say they were being built in batches of the same dial colors to make it easier on the watchmaker.

Others will get notice soon, but remember he said it would take a month to get all of them shipped.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> When did you pay your deposit?


If I remember correctly, it was around the last week of May.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

We stopped by Siesta Key earlier today and the sand is just like fine sugar. Enjoy and hope to see the patina progress.



DonnieD said:


> Received my shipping update as well. It'll be in Chicago Wednesday. Super excited as I get to bring it with me on the family vacation down in Siesta Key. Hopefully will develop some nice patina in the warm Gulf waters.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

dpage said:


> Clemens said he received about 150 watches plus or minus out of 1000 that were sold, and we don't know if he got the first 150 or a random spread of numbers. He did say they were being built in batches of the same dial colors to make it easier on the watchmaker.
> 
> Others will get notice soon, but remember he said it would take a month to get all of them shipped.


Makes sense... Just the "anxiety of anticipation"; it's a B!tch! LoL... Hell, I've waited this long...a few more days won't hurt. Much...


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

|>


Axelay2003 said:


> We stopped by Siesta Key earlier today and the sand is just like fine sugar. Enjoy and hope to see the patina progress.


That it is! Always a fun time down there and seeing my son doesn't let me out of the ocean I'm sure it's gonna look great.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm headed down to the Gulf Of Mexico too for a two week vaca on the 27th. So I am hoping that I can take one of my CH6's down there too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

RogueJestyr said:


> Received shipping information as well, scheduled to ship on Monday 6/16/14. Mine is a blue dial bronze with bronze bezel. I guess I should start looking for a canvas strap now.


Clemens is in the process of making "Jean" canvas straps for blue dial CH6 with the same quality as his currently available canvas straps. Just wait for him


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm headed down to the Gulf Of Mexico too for a two week vaca on the 27th. So I am hoping that I can take one of my CH6's down there too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looking forward to buying you a few cervesa's!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So these is going to happen 150 at a time based on color choice picked ? Hmm mm when does bronze green dial plain bronze bezel get picked ? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...bronze green dial plain bronze bezel get picked ?


Sounds familiar. :-!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> Sounds familiar. :-!


Did you go dome crystal as well ?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you go dome crystal as well?


Things seem to "happen" to my watches. o|

(check out my Sinn 903 below, still in for service)

So, I played it safe with a flat crystal.










And, yes, I realize the crystal on the back of the Sinn was not domed. :roll:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Mattcantwin, what's the verdict ? Dome crystals cracks easily or Flat crystals ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shipping notification received for one of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sad panda is sad about not yet receiving shipping notice.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shipping notice received here, too. Bronze, blue dial, gold hands, bronze bezel & flat crystal.

Just my luck it's a week when I'm out of town, guess FedEx gets to keep mine warm for a few days... Oh well!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Force434 said:


> Shipping notice received here, too. Bronze, blue dial, gold hands, bronze bezel & flat crystal.
> 
> Just my luck it's a week when I'm out of town, guess FedEx gets to keep mine warm for a few days... Oh well!


Sounds exactly like my order!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Sounds familiar. :-!


Another one here, but with flat crystal. No notification yet... But other stuff have started to arrive:










Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My shipping notice was for my SS Blue dial flat crystal CH6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Still early days. Will start getting excited once the olive bronze starts appearing.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Still early days. Will start getting excited once the olive bronze starts appearing.


Bronze matched with the orange ISO very exciting combo can't wait !!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Bronze, green, dome with bronze bezel......nada yet....


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bronze on bronze with brown dial and flat crystal... Purchased in April (non preorder)... Nothing yet.

If shipments are going out in groups based on configuration, I wonder if non-preorders will be included with preorders.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Preordered bronze on bronze with brown dial and domed crystal... Excited!!!! 

BTW, anyone knows if the Maddog buckle will go with the isofrane?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> BTW, anyone knows if the Maddog buckle will go with the isofrane?


The bronze buckles are 24mm with a narrow tang. The isofrane strap needs a 22mm buckle with a wide tang.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Mattcantwin, what's the verdict ?
> 
> Dome crystals cracks easily or Flat crystals ?


No idea, but I would be more likely banging the domed crystal into everyday things, every day. o|


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Look for a new thread shortly for the "Official Helberg CH6 Arrival". b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Look for a new thread shortly for the "Official Helberg CH6 Arrival". b-)


Congrats!!! Looks fantastic on your wrist. The depth is awesome. Is it the done crystal effect or is the rehaut that tall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Look for a new thread shortly for the "Official Helberg CH6 Arrival". b-)


Wow, can't wait for my blue with ceramic bezel and mesh!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!!! Looks fantastic on your wrist. The depth is awesome. Is it the done crystal effect or is the rehaut that tall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I have the flat crystal. It looks just like that in real life, the dial sits pretty deep within the case. I looks amazing.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Unbelievable my combo is the same. I thought that I was the only one who choosed blue dial for bronze CH6 here. Really worry about its appearance, is it as good as green dial combo?.


I've got a lot of bronze watches with different dial colors, some greens, some blue, some brown and some black. I like green, but with this watch the choice for blue was quit clear for me, haven't had any doubts about it after I ordered.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

it seem to me that all received shipping notifications so far have been for flat cristals, or am I wrong here


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Look for a new thread shortly for the "Official Helberg CH6 Arrival". b-)


congrats !!!

in the mean time we should have a " refreshing email app on phone hourly waiting for fed ex ch6 news club" I think our group would out do your group for the next few weeks 

wear it in great health and can't wait to be in your group eventually

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Look for a new thread shortly for the "Official Helberg CH6 Arrival". b-)


That looks awesome dude - is that the Maddog strap ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> I have the flat crystal. It looks just like that in real life, the dial sits pretty deep within the case. I looks amazing.


That's what I was hoping you'd say  
Can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Rbateson said:


> Bronze matched with the orange ISO very exciting combo can't wait !!


Me neither. :-x


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

dpage said:


> Wow, can't wait for my blue with ceramic bezel and mesh!


 same.. +++ bronze/ceramic/brown/gold/


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> Me neither. :-x


There is a slim chance I am back to the black ISO if Clemens got my email - you guys have convinced me orange is not the way to go - I do have the Bonetto In orange that I could try first before committing !!


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

RogueJestyr said:


> If I remember correctly, it was around the last week of May.


Sigh, I ordered the exact same configuration and paid my deposit in October. My gears, they are grinding.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> Sad panda is sad about not yet receiving shipping notice.


+1 on THAT... Checking my email like "Publisher's Clearinghouse" is sending me one of those BIG CHECKS.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rbateson said:


> That looks awesome dude - is that the Maddog strap ?


Yep, that is the Maddog shark strap.

Check out my new post here:

Official Helberg CH6 Arrival Thread - Photos


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

speedster25 said:


> it seem to me that all received shipping notifications so far have been for flat cristals, or am I wrong here


That's an astute observation Speedster... Looks like the guys with flat crystals are being served first. :think: Still glad I went with the "domed crystal" though...


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Yep, that is the Maddog shark strap.
> 
> Check out my new post here:
> 
> Official Helberg CH6 Arrival Thread - Photos


Did it come with another Helberg strap also?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome !!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont even remember what I ordered or how many! Thats my problem with preorders!
Hang on tho. We just paid balance recently. Should be able to check!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have shipped today more than 100 watches / about 50% SS and 50% bronze / crystals were flat and domed / no changes could be made anymore on the configuration (like isofrane color change etc.) / the mesh bracelet gave me some real headache the last weeks, but we will receive the mesh on Wednesday and ship watches with mesh starting from Thursday 

Enjoy the first pics from Dave in the newly opened picture thead.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> Did it come with another Helberg strap also?


Yes, we have made special vintage looking, *distressed* leather straps. Black for the SS case and brown for the bronze case. Both equipped with a Maddod buckle too.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, we have made special vintage looking, *distressed* leather straps. Black for the SS case and brown for the bronze case. Both equipped with a Maddod buckle too.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, we have made special vintage looking, *distressed* leather straps. Black for the SS case and brown for the bronze case. Both equipped with a Maddod buckle too.


Wow. That's awesome. I didn't know or forgot . Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's awesome. I didn't know or forgot . Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


WOW another MADDOG buckle on the Helberg strap that's gonna look fabuloso I'm sure and cannot wait - looks like I'm getting the orange ISO but still think it's a winner others may disagree !!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see the 1st images of the bronze incarnate.


In all seriousness, how smooth has this pre-order been?! If we get over the next hurdle being the receipt of the physical watches and there's no QC issues, and Clemens previous history or production gives me solace that this is highl;y likely, this has been the best pre-order I've been part of. Add to that the addition of the maddog strap, AND the Helberg distressed strap, with another Maddog buckle and we're cheerin'!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> Can't wait to see the 1st images of the bronze incarnate.
> 
> In all seriousness, how smooth has this pre-order been?! If we get over the next hurdle being the receipt of the physical watches and there's no QC issues, and Clemens previous history or production gives me solace that this is highl;y likely, this has been the best pre-order I've been part of. Add to that the addition of the maddog strap, AND the Helberg distressed strap, with another Maddog buckle and we're cheerin'!


Oh Yeh I could not agree more Clemens looks to have done us and himself proud !


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> We have shipped today more than 100 watches / about 50% SS and 50% bronze / crystals were flat and domed / no changes could be made anymore on the configuration (like isofrane color change etc.) / the mesh bracelet gave me some real headache the last weeks, but we will receive the mesh on Wednesday and ship watches with mesh starting from Thursday
> 
> Enjoy the first pics from Dave in the newly opened picture thead.


I shouldn't post when I am drunk.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

mojojojo said:


> Can't wait to see the 1st images of the bronze incarnate.
> 
> In all seriousness, how smooth has this pre-order been?! If we get over the next hurdle being the receipt of the physical watches and there's no QC issues, and Clemens previous history or production gives me solace that this is highl;y likely, this has been the best pre-order I've been part of. Add to that the addition of the maddog strap, AND the Helberg distressed strap, with another Maddog buckle and we're cheerin'!


Donot forget the ISOFrane at half price which Clemens offered to us. If you donot like it just drop it on FS forum and you can easily get around 30 bucks profit. What a deal


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

skorN83 said:


> I shouldn't post when I am drunk.


It's your best work. :-!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shipping notice received for my first one! Should be here just in time for my birthday! Nice timing, Clemens!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Woohoo, shipping notification received! SS with non superdome crystal. Pre-ordered in mid March, so I feel extremely lucky to be getting it this early.


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Why do I feel like Morrie in Goodfellas.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

iceman66 said:


> Woohoo, shipping notification received! SS with non superdome crystal. Pre-ordered in mid March, so I feel extremely lucky to be getting it this early.


AAAAAHHH JEALOUS


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Just checked and mine is scheduled to land tomorrow already!! That's fast.
> 
> I wonder how much FedEx will charge for duties/brokerage fees.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's usually less than $20.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Just checked and mine is scheduled to land tomorrow already!! That's fast. 

I wonder how much FedEx will charge for duties/brokerage fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Amazing, you answered Brice's question before he even asked it! :-!


Strange.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> It's usually less than $20.


Amazing, you answered Brice's question before he even asked it! :-!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Chris is psychic. You didn't know ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I wish I knew when one of my watches was being shipped.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris is psychic. You didn't know ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a feeling I'll be among the last to receive mine. I believe my configuration, all bronze/green/domed, is the same as Danny's and Clemens may want to dispel any appearance of favoritism to his #1 fanboy.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I preordered mine on october but no shipping notification yet o|


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Chris is psychic.
> 
> You didn't know ??


You're close, not psychic, psychotic.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> You're close, not psychic, psychotic.


I'll see you Sunday Matt.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya know what would be awesome of Clemens, is to post when he is aiming for the next batch to go out, to keep those who haven't received any shipping notices in the loop. Now, back to the .... of the picture thread...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> I'll see you Sunday Matt.


Not if I see you first. :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are sending continuously watches with Fedex and DHL!  We are able to send about 30x and in best case maybe 40x watches per day. The complicated Fedex preparation takes around 10 minutes for a single package and this is limiting the output a lot. And 95% of all watches will be send with Fedex and the majority is going into the US! Thank you! 

All watches are tested a third time with vaccuum and pressure for their water tightness. Double checking the right configuration and final assembly also takes quite some time. 

The mesh bracelet will arrive today and watches with the mesh bracelet will be shipped from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> We are sending continuously watches with Fedex and DHL!  We are able to send about 30x and in best case maybe 40x watches per day. The complicated Fedex preparation takes around 10 minutes for a single package and this is limiting the output a lot. And 95% of all watches will be send with Fedex and the majority is going into the US! Thank you!
> 
> All watches are tested a third time with vaccuum and pressure for their water tightness. Double checking the right configuration and final assembly also takes quite some time.
> 
> The mesh bracelet will arrive today and watches with the mesh bracelet will be shipped from tomorrow onwards.


Thanks Clemens!
Does this mean that the other dial colors are ready and pending for packing as well?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All dial colors are getting currently shipped!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> All dial colors are getting currently shipped!


Hooray! Thanks for the update!
Guess mine is pending arrival of the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

A friend in my office just received his ch6 bronze green dial, really awesome! 
He's gonna be insufferable till I get mine! Lol


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

This is not a complaint! Just doing some simple math. Since I was one of the last to order, at an average of 35 watches per day it will take a full month to ship over a thousand watches. So since they started shipping this week it's reasonable to think I can expect mine will be arriving around mid July.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

T1meout said:


> This is not a complaint! Just doing some simple math. Since I was one of the last to order, at an average of 35 watches per day it will take a full month to ship over a thousand watches. So since they started shipping this week it's reasonable to think I can expect mine will be arriving around mid July.


I'm sure a few hundred of us have already done the math. I don't think it has much to do with when you placed order though more on color combo and luck .. I have the all bronze green domed combo but no shipping info so just hang in there worse case seems a month and change would be my guess.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

oooooohhhh...well....waiting desperately for my two orders now (being located just 55 miles away from Clemens destination)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is exactly what I´m trying to say: We have a HUGE order number, but not everybody could receive the watch in first place!

I´m doing my best and the HELBERG CH6 is definately worth the wait. You won´t find any watch with a better price / performance ratio! I got a phone call today from a collector of high quality watches and he told me - quite astonished - the quality (for example the brushiong / polishing / sharp border between polished and brushed) is easily on par with his best Omegas.

So lets look positiveryl forward, everybody will receive his watch soon and let´s celebrate the first photo reviews in the separate image thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-helberg-ch6-arrival-thread-photos-1044390.html


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Who was it, Danny T?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> This is exactly what I´m trying to say: We have a HUGE order number, but not everybody could receive the watch in first place!
> 
> I´m doing my best and the HELBERG CH6 is definately worth the wait. You won´t find any watch with a better price / performance ratio! I got a phone call today from a collector of high quality watches and he told me - quite astonished - the quality (for example the brushiong / polishing / sharp border between polished and brushed) is easily on par with his best Omegas.
> 
> So lets look positiveryl forward, everybody will receive his watch soon and let´s celebrate the first photo reviews in the separate image thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-helberg-ch6-arrival-thread-photos-1044390.html


Blaming myself for ordering just one CH6


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Woohoo, tracking received!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Blaming myself for ordering just one CH6


Blaming myself for ordering just 2 ;-)


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

MiserySword said:


> Blaming myself for ordering just one CH6


+1


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Exactly - we all should rest in trust in Clemens efforts, hope for some luck and finally not distract him from his tremendous workload. Patience (even desperate) is a worthwhile virtue ;-)



H2O Watch said:


> This is exactly what I´m trying to say: We have a HUGE order number, but not everybody could receive the watch in first place!
> 
> I´m doing my best and the HELBERG CH6 is definately worth the wait. You won´t find any watch with a better price / performance ratio! I got a phone call today from a collector of high quality watches and he told me - quite astonished - the quality (for example the brushiong / polishing / sharp border between polished and brushed) is easily on par with his best Omegas.
> 
> So lets look positiveryl forward, everybody will receive his watch soon and let´s celebrate the first photo reviews in the separate image thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-helberg-ch6-arrival-thread-photos-1044390.html


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Shipping notice received, pre-ordered in Feb.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I dont think my junk mail folder has ever been refreshed this many times


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

After getting a good hands-on session with my friends CH6, I'd definitely say it's worth the wait! From the case finishing to the buckle screw and the Maddog strap. The faultless dial and perfectly aligned hands.

Excellent job Clemens!!!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

....think I wil use the time while waiting to set up some ads for the watches which will see no wrist time any more in the future....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And save the money for our next big bang probably shown in July? :-!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

tundif said:


> Shipping notice received, pre-ordered in Feb.


That's when I preordered but if watches were produced in batches I assume time of preorder is out the door....


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Exactly ;-) ! But wait - what´on the horizon??? More addictive watches? How will I justify this if my wife asks where the funds have gone ;-o?

However, next time I´ll try to make sure that I can do a personal pickup (which would take away the workload from you with DHL for the two CH6 I´m looking for at the moment. Just give me a hint and I´ll be on the highway within 5 minutes - i´m serious!) ;-)

Haha!



H2O Watch said:


> And save the money for our next big bang probably shown in July? :-!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Gregger said:


> That's when I preordered but if watches were produced in batches I assume time of preorder is out the door....


I ordered SS, blue dial, ceramic bezel.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Got my shipping notice for my second watch this morning!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SS blue dial ceram is on its way. should be here Friday.
can I get a whoot whoot?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

lawman98 said:


> Got my shipping notice for my second watch this morning!


That's messed up, I haven't even gotten one yet. Clemens, don't make me hop on a plane to Germany.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine was just delivered  under 48 hrs. Amazing. Now I gotta wait 9 hours until I get home :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha 
Mine just arrived 11:00 AM and I'm Home!



Jeep99dad said:


> Mine was just delivered  under 48 hrs. Amazing. Now I gotta wait 9 hours until I get home :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

dpage said:


> Ha
> Mine just arrived 11:00 AM and I'm Home!


Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow but the FedEx tracking still shows "initiated". Hope that it just hasn't been updated.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> And save the money for our next big bang probably shown in July? :-!


If my wife sees this statement, I will be begging and singing to Ricky Martin's " And she bangs, she bangs ... Oh baby. 
When she moves, she moves... 
I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower but she stings ! "

You guys knows better than me, right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What a surprise I assumed blue SS ceramic, but when I opened it up it was brown bronze ceramic what a beauty gotta go play!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> And save the money for our next big bang probably shown in July? :-!


Sh***t ,i already buy the last maranez BWB...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine was just delivered  under 48 hrs. Amazing. Now I gotta wait 9 hours until I get home :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ummmm you can use the old stomach virus act....


----------



## McChuck Potato (Feb 3, 2014)

I see someone is already selling their Shark strap. Sounds like a good price too 

[Reserviert] schwarzes Maddog Hai Lederband (Helberg CH6) 24mm - UhrForum


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

McChuck Potato said:


> I see someone is already selling their Shark strap. Sounds like a good price too
> 
> [Reserviert] schwarzes Maddog Hai Lederband (Helberg CH6) 24mm - UhrForum


Wow that's a dirt cheap price for this strap!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Incoming!!! One of my two CH6's Landed


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow that's hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Incoming!!! One of my two CH6's Landed


Very nice !!
Same model as mine. I can't wait ...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is mine. One here. Two more to go.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Q&D of one of mine. Impressed with the watch, nice quality feel and the finish is really too notch. Packaging is cool.

It's BIG and heavy. The strap is nice quality and looks cool but too thick and the buckle is way too huge  The watch itself is very nice and well made. I really like the blue of the dial, it's how I envisioned it. I'm hoping it'll wear a bit smaller and lighter on the Isofrane










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I might try to cut the buckles in half and make two buckles.:-d


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

any pics of the mesh... I remember Clemins stating they'll have a Helberg emblem on the clasp.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just put the Isofrane on and it's far more comfortable on my wrist.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just put the Isofrane on and it's far more comfortable on my wrist.


Very nice, first I've seen with the blue dial/blue Iso combo. Looks great! :-!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

That buckle is mental!


Like a quadrouple bacon cheeseburger, you know it's wrong on so many levels, it'll do more harm than good to you and you're likely to pay for it in a few hours time, but gawd damn you want one anyway!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

BTW, I made payment on October 21st 13:26 PDT, anyone waiting on shipping notification longer in the tooth than I am? May as well turn this into a game. A sad, sadistic, narcisistic, quite probably masochistic game :-d


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> BTW, I made payment on October 21st 13:26 PDT, anyone waiting on shipping notification longer in the tooth than I am? May as well turn this into a game. A sad, sadistic, narcisistic, quite probably masochistic game :-d


October 24th here. It's frustrating seeing orders placed in February and March being delivered.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oct 23rd here. Just took delivery today.


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> BTW, I made payment on October 21st 13:26 PDT, anyone waiting on shipping notification longer in the tooth than I am? May as well turn this into a game. A sad, sadistic, narcisistic, quite probably masochistic game :-d


I made my order on October 22. You got one day one me. We shall start the race sir.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great on your wrist Brice. Very nice, that shade of blue is incredible.



Jeep99dad said:


> Just put the Isofrane on and it's far more comfortable on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had ordered this one Oct 22nd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

I think I am the first to place the order and most likely the first who paid the final payment, but i haven't received any shipping info..probably due to my combination.. (bronze with green dial).
It is alright..used to the waiting game.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Force434 and Craustin

Thank you very much. I was worried the blue wouldn't be as deep or dark as I expected but it's perfect for me! Glad I went with blue and the ceramic bezel. Already have too many black dial watches anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic on the blue isofrane Brice. I would leave it on that strap on permanently. The blue strap compliments the blue dial superbly. Sah-weeeet

So what I wanna know, is she staying or you flipping ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Looks fantastic on the blue isofrane Brice. I would leave it on that strap on permanently. The blue strap compliments the blue dial superbly. Sah-weeeet
> 
> So what I wanna know, is she staying or you flipping ?


That's the plan, keep it on the blue Iso or maybe a Drew canvas but it definitely won't see the leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Looks fantastic on the blue isofrane Brice. I would leave it on that strap on permanently. The blue strap compliments the blue dial superbly. Sah-weeeet
> 
> So what I wanna know, is she staying or you flipping ?


Oh yeah. About your question, well size is a bit of a concern but I love the watch so we'll see. I may just keep one but who knows... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

daument said:


> any pics of the mesh... I remember Clemins stating they'll have a Helberg emblem on the clasp.


I think Clemens said the mesh bracelets were late to arrive and watches with the mesh are due to start shipping soon.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The mesh starts shipping today. 

All watches are assembled in watches to make the assembly smoother and overall faster. It takes much longer when the watch maker has to assembly 10 different watches instead of 10 identical watches and also the error rate will be much lower. If I would have sent out the watches accordingly to the order income (which I would have preferred!) than the first shipment would be after the last watch had been assembled, but that would have caused a longer delay as the 10 days we already had.

@Nishant/@mechanical: Great photos!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

hey guys, anyone out there who received the SS / black dial version with solid bezel - haven´t seen one yet......


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

juhuuu- first shipping notification received (ss / blue dial / black bezel combo)!

should be here very shortly - yeah!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I ordered the first day here's #03 Its been great to finally meet the CH6!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And just have your second watch in front of me, Kenneth! Ships on Friday to arrive Monday.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> And just have your second watch in front of me, Kenneth! Ships on Friday to arrive Monday.


Thank You!!!!!
im grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doesn't get much better an Ice cold beer and a watch from Germany!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Be*e*r in the early moring? Oh boy!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mekenical said:


> I ordered the first day here's #03 Its been great to finally meet the CH6!


Wow. Stunning. Really diggin the blue on bronze. Great pic too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see my bronze one with brown dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My Second CH6 Launched will be here Monday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't wait to see my bronze one with brown dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's what I'm looking for! Bring on them pics Brice.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> BTW, I made payment on October 21st 13:26 PDT, anyone waiting on shipping notification longer in the tooth than I am? May as well turn this into a game. A sad, sadistic, narcisistic, quite probably masochistic game :-d


Hold out brother, there are still a few of us waiting from October.



CGSshorty said:


> October 24th here. It's frustrating seeing orders placed in February and March being delivered.


October 24th as well, order 1616. Yes, I share your sentiment. There was even someone who ordered late May who got one already!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I ordered the first day here's #03 Its been great to finally meet the CH6!


Great shot bro


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

T1meout said:


> *Be*e*r in the early moring? Oh boy!*


Thinking the same


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Thinking the same


What? By 8am the day is almost half over


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

SS blue dial and mesh bracelet will land on Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nicely done Clemens. Only thing I've noticed is the lume on the hands are noticeably weaker than the dial and bezel on mine. Aside from that there's nothing to complain about. It punches above its weight class for sure.

It definitely looks better in the flesh than in pics and that says something, because it looked pretty good in the pics. Even though I was aware of its dimensions, I was still taken aback by the size and weight. If you like heavy watches like I do, you will love this piece. It's got great wrist presence and the Maddog strap wears very comfortably. Lately I've been gravitating towards smaller watches (~42mm) but the CH6 is just at the cusp of what I can accept on my 7" wrist due to the case design.

I wasn't sure about the Maddog shark leather as I'm usually not a fan of patterned/textured straps. But for some reason the Maddog strap goes well with this watch. I can't really explain it. It just does. I've tried on my trusty Gunny Caitlin 2 and a dark brown SNPR Marina and IMO the Maddog just fits better. Maybe it's the dressy aspects of the watch with the reflective ceramic bezel, polished chamfers, and glossy dial that begs for a more exquisite strap.

All in all I'm pretty impressed. It was better than expected. Good job Clemens.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*

For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.

Here are some shots from today:










































































Get the HELBERG 22mm bronze buckle here: HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> *NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*
> 
> For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.
> 
> Get the HELBERG 22mm bronze buckle here: HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen


Done and done...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Bronze CH1 buckle ordered and payed. Woohoo!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys:

question: does the Maddog taper down to 22mm (like the isofrane with a buckle width of 22mm) - or is the Helberg Buckle just indented for the isofrane). or am i just to puzzled ;-? Thanks for an advice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. I need one of these!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

They look like SS though not bronze?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

I just had to replace the F5/refresh button on my computer for the second time this week. Completely worn out. Still no shipping confirmation.....


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Bronze CH1 buckle ordered and paid. Let's see what gets here first....


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

whoareyou said:


> Hey guys:
> 
> question: does the Maddog taper down to 22mm (like the isofrane with a buckle width of 22mm) - or is the Helberg Buckle just indented for the isofrane). or am i just to puzzled ;-? Thanks for an advice.


No taper on the shark and leather straps. I will probably buy an elcheapo 24mm buckle from crown and buckle. 
Then I can take these mad dog buckles down to the metal recycling place and make enough to buy lunch.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

shaneotool said:


> No taper on the shark and leather straps. I will probably buy an elcheapo 24mm buckle from crown and buckle.
> Then I can take these mad dog buckles down to the metal recycling place and make enough to buy lunch.


Thanks for clarifying - will go for a 3rd party one too (well, only if these maddog buckles don´t wake up to life and, huahhh - recall transformers?)


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got my FedEx shipping notice today for one of my two!! Don't even know which one, or care at this point!! Can't wait till Monday!! , and then I'll be wanting my 2nd one!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Grrrrrr dudes are getting their 2nd watches already shipped ????? 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> *NEW HELBERG BRONZE BUCKLE IS AVAILABLE AT HELBERG Bronze Schliesse / 22mm - 22mm - Schließen - Armbänder & Schließen*
> 
> For 4 weeks we will offer the HELBERG 22mm buckle for discounted price. We have around 200 buckles in stock.
> 
> ...


Few questions:

Is the bronze the same alloy as the case is made from?

Can they be shipped in the same package for those that haven't received their shipping notice yet?

If so, can we have the delivery charge removed?

Any idea when order 1616 will be despatched?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Those H2O buckles look great! Just ordered mine, now I can use the Iso with the bronze CH6!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

2nd those questions. If our watch hasn't been shipped yet or given notice to ship can the brass buckle be thrown inside ? 

If it slows down sending the watch in any way shape or form then disregard 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> 2nd those questions. If our watch hasn't been shipped yet or given notice to ship can the brass buckle be thrown inside ?
> 
> If it slows down sending the watch in any way shape or form then disregard
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Clemens has stated he won't add parts ordered off the site to an existing order.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing photos from peeps get their shinney new H2O buckles before SkorN83 and I receive our shipping notices :-d

Oh it's just a wind-up to pass the time, sure beats having to actually work. Though I am going out of country in a months time for 3 weeks and would super duper love to have order #1449 accompany me then. Knowing my luck, It'll be waiting in my office for me when I'm back in August, though. Damned inconvenient holidays!

Actually Clemens, are you sure these aren;t being shipped off based upon a customers geographic location? There doesn;t seem to be a pattern in the design/style of watches received I've seen in the photo thread, but most members posting there seem to be from the States

BTW folks, in a previous post Clemens did say the're not able to combine shipping for the buckles.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I was going to cheat abit by sanding down my benarus green/ brass iso frane strap but that buckle h20 is offering is way sexier








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I was going to cheat abit by sanding down my benarus green/ brass iso frane strap but that buckle h20 is offering is way sexier
> View attachment 1534448
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I need that strap!


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

CH-1 bronze buckle ordered. Done and done. Thanks for making those available Clemens. Still waiting on the watch though, all Bronze, Green, Domed. Now to get back to checking my inbox for shipping notices.


----------



## drcgto (May 15, 2012)

*Just got mine ! Stainless steel , black face, gold hands domed crystal.... Deep regret for not getting Bronze has set in, anyone interested in a trade or trade + money type deal as I know the bronze was extra ? Let me kno*w !


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

drcgto said:


> View attachment 1535172
> View attachment 1535169
> View attachment 1535171
> *Just got mine ! Stainless steel , black face, gold hands domed crystal.... Deep regret for not getting Bronze has set in, anyone interested in a trade or trade + money type deal as I know the bronze was extra ? Let me kno*w !


*GIVE IT A CHANCE! LOOKS PRETTY AWESOME AS IS TO ME!!!!*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens, I sent you an email with a small request


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens, I sent you an email with a small request


I appreciate you emailing him to request he sends me my watch next as priority. Also with free CH1 buckle and the Shark Mesh. You are too kind!


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

waiting patiently.... 
anyone from Singapore received ur CH6?


----------



## TKKAM (Jun 12, 2007)

I ordered October 25th and still no ship notification!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

tyrrou said:


> waiting patiently....
> anyone from Singapore received ur CH6?


I am still waiting. Olive bronze plus dome crystal


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see my bronze ch6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

tyrrou said:


> waiting patiently....
> anyone from Singapore received ur CH6?


Me too. No sign of delivery notice as of today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm beginning to think there's a lot more credence in my theory that the watches are being shipped based upon geographic location rather than being built in batches. Maybe if we moved to the States... :think: 




:-d


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-helberg-ch6-bronze-blue-dial-brand-new-1046360.html

Found the 1st flipper


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-helberg-ch6-bronze-blue-dial-brand-new-1046360.html
> 
> Found the 1st flipper


theres been one on ebay for a day or two.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

OHHHH! Did I sell the watch too cheap during pre-order? :think:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> OHHHH! Did I sell the watch too cheap during pre-order? :think:


Might not be any more preorders!!!


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> I'm beginning to think there's a lot more credence in my theory that the watches are being shipped based upon geographic location rather than being built in batches. Maybe if we moved to the States... :think:


I'm in Australia, makes sense. Pretty sure $70 ships a watch anywhere though...


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't wait to see my bronze ch6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Same here! Really hoping to receive it before the end of June!

Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> OHHHH! Did I sell the watch too cheap during pre-order? :think:


I was lucky enough to be part of the Dreadnought / Time Factors pre-order a few years back. That watch was limited to a total production of 200 units, so it became an instant cult favorite. I believe the original price was about $750.00. I sold mine about two years later for $2,200.00. The CH6, IMHO, is a better value. To answer your question Clemens, yes, you sold the pre-orders too cheap, and the current price is also a bargain!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

No, not at all. I think you have some advantages over other manufacturers in that you are extremely well organized and have experience with metallurgy. Your Bronze looks wonderful and the finishing on your pieces demonstrate that you have a good network of artisans working in concert with you.

You ability to conduct such a seamless smoothe pre order is out standing work! I still am amazed at all the possible combinations and all the time it takes to manage all these processes. Your computer interface for your website and updating your website in addition to releasing the CH6 pieces is to your credit and is not lost on me. Veery impressive!

I believe you could of charged more but I think this is one of those projects that expanded exponentially as word spread of the offer and diversity of the pieces. I think you will have exposed many customers who may not have been interested in your watches and that should return added revenue for you down the line.

If you had started the base watch at 100 USD more expensive it is hard to say if the buzz would of been as significant as what you experienced with a very sharp initial pricing. I know I was not planning on purchasing a CH6 prior to seeing this amazing offer!

I hope with all the work involved that you still had some time for living but I can imagine the last 6 months have been a blur.

Thanks again for a very satisfying pre order experience and a great finished product.



H2O Watch said:


> OHHHH! Did I sell the watch too cheap during pre-order? :think:


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

One question, Clemens. When I was shopping your site for the 22mm buckle, I noticed that your prices with and without VAT tax are now the same, not just for the buckle, for everything. Is that an error?

Edit: Now I see there's a difference in price when I log off.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-helberg-ch6-bronze-blue-dial-brand-new-1046360.html
> 
> Found the 1st flipper


I'm sure many more will follow, due to size for many I suspect as it wears fairly big. 
That bronze and blue combo looks awesome too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jraul7 said:


> Same here! Really hoping to receive it before the end of June!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapDatAss


I'm leaving for Florida Thursday night or Friday morning so was hoping to have it as two weeks in the Gulf of Mexico would have ensured a quicker yet awesome natural patina on the CH6  but doesn't look like it. 
I remember being in St Pete with my A1 bronze (awesome watch btw) as I'd never seen such beautiful natural patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm leaving for Florida Thursday night or Friday morning so was hoping to have it as two weeks in the Gulf of Mexico would have ensured a quicker yet awesome natural patina on the CH6  but doesn't look like it.
> I remember being in St Pete with my A1 bronze (awesome watch btw) as I'd never seen such beautiful natural patina.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Any pics of the beautiful patina ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Brice 
If you're in Siesta Key I'll bring my down for a quick sale  
I really wish this would have worked. Just too darn big. BTW my price for everyone reading is obviously negotiable. To be honest I did not know how to price it as I was one of the first. Was hoping someone else would have gone first. The colors on this one are incredible.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DonnieD said:


> Brice
> If you're in Siesta Key I'll bring my down for a quick sale
> I really wish this would have worked. Just too darn big. BTW my price for everyone reading is obviously negotiable. To be honest I did not know how to price it as I was one of the first. Was hoping someone else would have gone first. The colors on this one are incredible.


Thanks but I bought two CH6 already  and they are a little too big for me. It'll sell, don't worry. 
That MadDog strap alone is worth a good bit of $

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Any pics of the beautiful patina ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure if it's ok with Clemens and co. 
Can't find my best pics but here are some early ones. Watch is long sold 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

There is nothing more to add.

Oh, but wait: I didn´t plan to purchase the CH6 too - and ended up with two pre-orders ;-)

Thank you Clemens ;-)!



Dragoon said:


> No, not at all. I think you have some advantages over other manufacturers in that you are extremely well organized and have experience with metallurgy. Your Bronze looks wonderful and the finishing on your pieces demonstrate that you have a good network of artisans working in concert with you.
> 
> You ability to conduct such a seamless smoothe pre order is out standing work! I still am amazed at all the possible combinations and all the time it takes to manage all these processes. Your computer interface for your website and updating your website in addition to releasing the CH6 pieces is to your credit and is not lost on me. Veery impressive!
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

It might be early to ask this, but those in possession, how's the time keeping accuracy at 1000 meters?


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Can´t tell about 1000 meters, but mine (running for just 24 hours now) has right now an accuracy of about - 1,5 seconds (compared to atom watch). Not that bad...(my explorer is not that accurate) ;-)



Warrusty said:


> It might be early to ask this, but how's the time keeping accuracy at 1000 meters?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine is +38 since Wednesday night but hoping it'll settle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

I had similar results lately with my second generation Seiko Monster but was able to regulate it myself (through trial and error) to about plus or minus 3 seconds a day. However, I wonder how the multiple openings and closings of the case affected the water resistance. I don't dive so it's not really important to me, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> No, not at all. I think you have some advantages over other manufacturers in that you are extremely well organized and have experience with metallurgy. Your Bronze looks wonderful and the finishing on your pieces demonstrate that you have a good network of artisans working in concert with you.
> 
> You ability to conduct such a seamless smoothe pre order is out standing work! I still am amazed at all the possible combinations and all the time it takes to manage all these processes. Your computer interface for your website and updating your website in addition to releasing the CH6 pieces is to your credit and is not lost on me. Veery impressive!
> 
> ...


Well said, although I still haven't seen mine.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks but I bought two CH6 already  and they are a little too big for me. It'll sell, don't worry.
> That MadDog strap alone is worth a good bit of $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


What is your wrist size?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

abstract said:


> What is your wrist size?


Left wrist is 7"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the MadDog straps are still being included on new sales of the CH6. At least, that is the way I am reading to configuration and the item description on the website.

Just thought it might apply to your calculations on your sales listing for current value as compared to what you are offering.

Nice looking piece!



DonnieD said:


> Brice
> If you're in Siesta Key I'll bring my down for a quick sale
> I really wish this would have worked. Just too darn big. BTW my price for everyone reading is obviously negotiable. To be honest I did not know how to price it as I was one of the first. Was hoping someone else would have gone first. The colors on this one are incredible.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Warrusty said:


> I had similar results lately with my second generation Seiko Monster but was able to regulate it myself (through trial and error) to about plus or minus 3 seconds a day. However, I wonder how the multiple openings and closings of the case affected the water resistance. I don't dive so it's not really important to me, but I'm just wondering.


Not really an issue as it is a +15/day result which is within specs and give it's brand new I'd not be surprised if it got better soon. Plus really I don't live my life worrying about 15 seconds ;-) I'd certainly would not open it up and mess with it for that  It's all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not really an issue as it is a +15/day result which is within specs and give it's brand new I'd not be surprised if it got better soon. Plus really I don't live my life worrying about 15 seconds ;-) I'd certainly would not open it up and mess with it for that  It's all good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Unless you wear the same watch everyday (I have multiple watches and would guess that most of the people ordering also do) minor variances in daily time keeping are irrelevant. I do, however, like to tinker with my mechanical toys. So am I creating a water resistance issue by opening the case, assuming I don't distort the seal and close it tight?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, there is always the possibility of case sealing integrities after any service.

The only way to be 100% certain is with a pressure test or dive test (assuming you want to chance it possibly leaking).

If the watch was an expensive diver like a Rolex or Omega I would think a $50 pressure check might make sense if I knew I was going to be going on a dive trip and planned on using it within the next 6 months. If it was a $75 Invicta 8926; I would nt bother.



Warrusty said:


> I do, however, like to tinker with my mechanical toys. So am I creating a water resistance issue by opening the case, assuming I don't distort the seal and close it tight?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

The lug width on the CH6 is 24mm. The Maddog and the Isofrane are 24mm. Is the CH1 bronze buckle available in a 24mm size?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorne said:


> The lug width on the CH6 is 24mm. The Maddog and the Isofrane are 24mm. Is the CH1 bronze buckle available in a 24mm size?


But the Isofrane is 22mm at the buckle end


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

thorne said:


> The lug width on the CH6 is 24mm. The Maddog and the Isofrane are 24mm. Is the CH1 bronze buckle available in a 24mm size?


The buckle end of the 24mm Isofrane, like most other rubber 24mm straps, is 22mm.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I could point out the buckle end of the iso is 22mm but I think that ground has been covered.

Clemens has not stated he plans to make another version of the CH1 buckle in 24mm. It would be awesome if he saw this and decided to whip one up this afternoon and ramp it up for production tomorrow. |> I know he COULD do it if he really wanted to! :-d:-d (I am still amazed how well he did with this whole pre order.) :-!

At this point in time Clemens has not mentioned his intention to produce a 24mm buckles. You may want to get one of the 22mm jobs for the iso. They are some cool looking buckles. That is for sure. And at $50 .... a steal for what they are.



thorne said:


> The lug width on the CH6 is 24mm. The Maddog and the Isofrane are 24mm. Is the CH1 bronze buckle available in a 24mm size?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> I could point out the buckle end of the iso is 22mm but I think that ground has been covered.
> 
> Clemens has not stated he plans to make another version of the CH1 buckle in 24mm. It would be awesome if he saw this and decided to whip one up this afternoon and ramp it up for production tomorrow. |> I know he COULD do it if he really wanted to! :-d:-d (I am still amazed how well he did with this whole pre order.) :-!
> 
> At this point in time Clemens has not mentioned his intention to produce a 24mm buckles. You may want to get one of the 22mm jobs for the iso. They are some cool looking buckles. That is for sure. And at $50 .... a steal for what they are.


Clemens posted in the CH6 arrival thread that he plans to have bronze 24mm Orca buckles for sale in another month or two.



H2O Watch said:


> @GoodLord:
> @24mm bronze buckle: I´m right now producing the H2O ORCA buckle 24mm in bronze! Maybe for some of you this could be an alternative to the MADDOG buckle? It will take at least 1-2 month until the 24mm H2O ORCA bronze buckles will be ready.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

NEW ARRIVAL: DISTRESSED JEANS CANVAS

Fits to all 24mm lugs! KALMAR / ORCA / KALMAR 2 / + coming models. 

Backside: black leather / Attention: incl. tubes, which could be removed easily!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

That is awesome, sure would look fine on theC6 blue dial!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Name another micro that while in the middle of shipping out a massive pre-order come out with NEW products (bronze buckles and now this strap) literally days after receiving feedback on the same watches being shipped out DURING the said pre-order that hasn't completed yet!

How is that for listening to your customers???? Clemens is a MACHINE!

Best in the game IMO!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Name another micro that while in the middle of shipping out a massive pre-order come out with NEW products (bronze buckles and now this strap) literally days after receiving feedback on the same watches being shipped out DURING the said pre-order that hasn't completed yet!
> 
> How is that for listening to your customers???? Clemens is a MACHINE!
> 
> Best in the game IMO!


To be completely honest id prefer clemens current focus be wholly directed towards clearing out the physical ch6 to those who have not yet received their tracking/shipping notices.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Don´t worry, I´m already sleeping in the office.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Don´t worry, I´m already sleeping in the office.


Hey! No sleeping in the office.

Pack! Pack! Pack!
Ship! Ship! Ship!


----------



## vrally3 (May 18, 2012)

I still waiting for my CH6, i didn´t recive DHL mail... come on Clemens....


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Don´t worry, I´m already sleeping in the office.


Stop lazing around!:-d


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> [QUOTEny T;7993570]Name another micro that while in the middle of shipping out a massive pre-order come out with NEW products (bronze buckles and now this strap) literally days after receiving feedback on the same watches being shipped out DURING the said pre-order that hasn't completed yet!
> 
> How is that for listening to your customers???? Clemens is a MACHINE!
> 
> Best in the game IMO!


To be completely honest id prefer clemens current focus be wholly directed towards clearing out the physical ch6 to those who have not yet received their tracking/shipping notices.[/QUOTE]
fully agree. I know there are quite a few who have gotten their watch heck even a few who have gotten watches but it sounds like way more are just in this holding pattern waiting on any news that their watch is being built or ideally en route.

I'll jump for joy about news of additional goodies to order for my ch6 after I get my ch6.

congrats to those who have gotten theirs but a moment of silence for those of us still waiting ! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

vrally3 said:


> I still waiting for my CH6, i didn´t recive DHL mail... come on Clemens....


Ya... Pls send to me asap... 
Waiting patiently from Singapore


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Don´t worry, I´m already sleeping in the office.


Clemens, if you wear these, you'll be able to use your time more efficiently.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> Clemens, if you wear these, you'll be able to use your time more efficiently.


ROF...PMP! 

M.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ChuckW said:


> Clemens, if you wear these, you'll be able to use your time more efficiently.


He's already using them and does not even stop to change, just throws a new one over the old.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

If the watch is as good as everyone says, I'll need to change my diaper twice when I finally see it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Incoming! Landed today  The Masterpiece


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CH6 on the Mesh Bracelet


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

The mesh really goes well with the ch6! Very nice indeed


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wrist over 7"


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm feeling kinda left out now 

No fair Ken. you got both of yours.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And I´m sure all your straps in this enormous box are also already quite nervous. 

Within this week we will have delivered more than 500 watches and passed the 50% mark. I´m suree next time you will be one of the first to get your watch assembled.  At the end everything equals.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I'm feeling kinda left out now
> 
> No fair Ken. you got both of yours.


Woohoo these CH6's Rock I tell ya!!! Glad I got one of each


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> And I´m sure all your straps in this enormous box are also already quite nervous.
> 
> Within this week we will have delivered more than 500 watches and passed the 50% mark. I´m suree next time you will be one of the first to get your watch assembled.  At the end everything equals.


Haha no worries Clemens 

I was only being funny. The best things come to those who wait and I am patient. Hell if I'm the last to get mine I don't mind. I have plenty of your amazing creations to hold me over 

Keep on trucking!


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess that there is some kind of FILO-system with shipping. First (orders) In Last (delivery) Out.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

ArticMan said:


> I guess that there is some kind of FILO-system with shipping. First (orders) In Last (delivery) Out.


It appears so.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> It appears so.


Not as I understand it and have read here! Watches are built in batches based on configuration Black dial SS say, these are shipped to Clemens as they are finished. Watches are received in batches and shipped out as they are QC'ed, so far 500 of the 1000 plus have been shipped. There are a lot of watches to deal with which takes time and only one person is doing the work.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

dpage said:


> Not as I understand it and have read here! Watches are built in batches based on configuration Black dial SS say, these are shipped to Clemens as they are finished. Watches are received in batches and shipped out as they are QC'ed, so far 500 of the 1000 plus have been shipped. There are a lot of watches to deal with which takes time and only one person is doing the work.


Unless all the early adopters ordered the exact same config, your statement doesn't really invalidate his.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

dpage said:


> Not as I understand it and have read here! Watches are built in batches based on configuration Black dial SS say, these are shipped to Clemens as they are finished. Watches are received in batches and shipped out as they are QC'ed, so far 500 of the 1000 plus have been shipped. There are a lot of watches to deal with which takes time and only one person is doing the work.


I understand thats what has been advised, I just find it to be a bit of a kick in the teeth that some of those who literally ordered the day this thread was posted are seeing people who ordered a few months ago receive their watches.

Tbh, and maybe this Is somethin clemens can take away from this operation, these should be shipped in order of oldest order to newest, a nice little show of appreciation to people who got on board, and paid, first. That way there's a bit of logical commonality in dispatch and folks can more easily track how far off their order posting may be by knowing how far through invoice processing clemens is.

I think the watch is beautiful, the price is fantastic, the extras are awesome and Clemens is keeping the forum in the loop, so it's a great success. I'm just rather impatient.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Mojojo, my order is #2855 n it's done on the 2nd last day of e pre order. I've yet to receive any shipping notice. Jus be patient n be positive. We are going to jump for joy very soon. Clemens have assured on it's quality n value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> I understand thats what has been advised, I just find it to be a bit of a kick in the teeth that some of those who literally ordered the day this thread was posted are seeing people who ordered a few months ago receive their watches.
> 
> Tbh, and maybe this Is somethin clemens can take away from this operation, these should be shipped in order of oldest order to newest, a nice little show of appreciation to people who got on board, and paid, first. That way there's a bit of logical commonality in dispatch and folks can more easily track how far off their order posting may be by knowing how far through invoice processing clemens is.
> 
> I think the watch is beautiful, the price is fantastic, the extras are awesome and Clemens is keeping the forum in the loop, so it's a great success. I'm just rather impatient.


So you are saying he should sit on batches of watches that have configurations that are not like the majority of the first orders? Also sit on batches of watches with higher serial #s engraved on them, just so he can wait until he is sent the configurations of the super early pre-order guys?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

skorN83 said:


> Unless all the early adopters ordered the exact same config, your statement doesn't really invalidate his.


I am explaining how the process is working, not invalidating any statement others have made. This was the fastest and least likely for errors during the watch making process, I suppose the watchmaker could have just held all watches until he was completely done but that makes no sense at all.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Shishou said:


> So you are saying he should sit on batches of watches that have configurations that are not like the majority of the first orders? Also sit on batches of watches with higher serial #s engraved on them, just so he can wait until he is sent the configurations of the super early pre-order guys?


Well, given that we've seen almost* every configuration posted in the arrival thread, i'm slightly doubtful as to whether they were made in gross batches. If they were, logically every SS, SS bezel, black dial should be out and so on from top to bottom of whichever configuration model Clemens chooses to work from, and so forth. Why would some bronze be done, some SS, some ceramic bezels, varying dial colours etc? The pics in the arrival thread should progress from bulk design style onwards as that bloc is completed and shipped. That's not really what we can see, is it?

I've digressed from your question, what I would have done is as I previously posted, sent them out in corresponding order date or there abouts. You have to consider how much extra work would be incurred by the watch maker in having to choose a blue dial instead of a black one etc on an individual invoice configuration basis. It's not like these are being assembled in a line in a sweat shop somewhere. Given the sparse QC complaints i've seen it would appear each watch is meticulously put together, carefully. Whatever components are chosen should be irrelevant, or worst case add an extra minute per watch, max. That's a total of 2 days to the total time frame of all 1000 watches. Rewarding those who get in earlier would increase the chances of them becoming repeat customers. For me at least, I cannot speak for others.

I hope Clemens and others don't read this as anything other than constructive feedback, i've very excited about the eventual arrival of this watch. Hopefully before I leave for a month, I was hoping to develop some nice natural patina on this whilst laying by the beach.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lotta of whining and speculating that want change a thing 

Looking forward to my bronze brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This has been discussed now several times and the reason has not been changed in the meantime. For a non-configurable product the FIFO system is possible, for CONFIGURABLE products it´s impossible, except we wait with the first shipment until the last watch is produced. As early buyer you have the chance to get your preferred serial # and at the end you have to take what´s left over.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, a bunch of impatient complainers.... They were built in batches of like configurations, so that is how they were shipped out.. That's the logical way to approach any build.... There are still a lot of us that are waiting on one or more. Wouldn't you rather them be right then rushed? We were told a bunch would show up first, and that it would take about 30 days after the first shipment to get them all out... I'm guessing all of you have more than one watch to wear in the meantime?? Stop complaining, it is really embarrassing that this is going on and Clemens has to read all this ...


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> This has been discussed now several times and the reason has not been changed in the meantime. For a non-configurable product the FIFO system is possible, for CONFIGURABLE products it´s impossible, except we wait with the first shipment until the last watch is produced. As early buyer you have the chance to get your preferred serial # and at the end you have to take what´s left over.


That's fine, Clemens, I really don't mind. Long days + lack of sleep (bloody WC) = apathetic, grumpy pants James. It'll come when it comes, I look forward to receiving it when it does. I've already bought 3 additional straps and am awaiting a reply from steveO for another.

I'll stop posting in this thread for now, it seems to be only further stirring myself up more than anything. I apologize if my feedback has been interpreted as anything else, was not meant that way. Good luck to y'all. I need sleep and/or beer.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Barry.g said:


> it is really embarrassing that this is going on and Clemens has to read all this ...


If he was doing this for free perhaps that would stand. He is running a business, and paying customers are giving grievances. I know that when I conduct business, I would rather have a vocal complaint than a silent unhappy customer. One gives him the chance to offer feedback, apologies or a chance to work with the customer on the issue. The other silent person never buys again and perhaps encourages others they know to do the same.

Knowing how nightmarish this would be, perhaps next time early adopters can be offered something else, in a Kickstarter format. First price up in October, $570. November, $580, December, $590 etc. It's all good and well those that have their watches or have a lot more patience, but please understand why some people have been rubbed the wrong way.

No one is doubting the quality of the eventual end product, or the hard work Clemens has put in. But please understand why some people would be miffed to be amongst the first people to order and put up their own cash and then see people who ordered 6-8 months after with the same configuration receive their watches and be told "shut up, you'll get it when you get it. Be grateful you had a chance to buy it!"

In the end, I'd certainly expect that he had a good enough margin on these to be fairly compensated for his time and effort, so quit acting like the guy is Mother Theresa out there distributing watches to the needy.

My $.02.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ArticMan said:


> I guess that there is some kind of FILO-system with shipping. First (orders) In Last (delivery) Out.


+1 on that... with an invoice# of 1409 I was "supremely confident" (initial deposit placed on the 21st of October and final deposit paid on the 6th of May) that being the "early bird" on both "initial deposit" and "final payment" would hasten my delivery. LoL... Umm, not really...
At least I don't have to feel like the "Lone Ranger"; as I read all of the "old-timer WUS" members STILL waiting for shipping confirmation and final delivery. 
Waiting doesn't suck (as bad) when you're waiting with a group of "watch lovers" who are just as "flabbergasted" as I am. XD It's a bizzare sort of "schadenfreude"; glad to see I'm not the ONLY guy "hand wringing" around here!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

But Clemens already explained to the masses how the watches are gonna ship and it was clear to me and probably to most others. it is all based on what he receives from the assembly plant. 

Not sure why there would be grievances when it was already communicated pretty clearly on the forums and through newsletter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> But Clemens already explained to the masses how the watches are gonna ship and it was clear to me and probably to most others. it is all based on what he receives from the assembly plant.
> 
> Not sure why there would be grievances when it was already communicated pretty clearly on the forums and through newsletter.


I'm with you. Nothing new. Not that I am a fan if waiting but I don't need to whine and complain because my bronze has not landed and I opted in early. 
Just more negativity. Let's focus on positives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

YES!! Shipping notice is in!!! .......pitty it's for the 22mm bronze buckle ordered last week, not the watch (all bronze with black)......


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Same here. Buckle shipped but no watch. :-(

Keep in mind that shipping order in part is determined by reserved serial number. Unless the case backs are produced by a different supplier and assembled in house by Clemens himself, he has no influence on the order the watches are produced and delivered from the factory.

Since I'm one of the last to order I'll patiently await my turn.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course it´s not a bad sign that customers can´t wait to get their tracking number, but:
I´m - or at least trying to be - a perfectionist and my aim is always to satisfy my customers. Unfortunately I have to realize that there are sometimes limits, man power or logistically wise. As the pre-orders are a huge short-term step up in my business it´s very difficult to find and hire people as they have to be trained and specialist in the watch business. So basically it´s impossible to increase stuff for just a few days or weeks and even with them it would be (nearly) impossible to ship configurable products accordingly to order income. 

At the end the result of the above, permanent discussions could be the limitation to pre-orders without configurable products, which will dramatically reduce my workload or even I will give up the pre-order scheme and introduce watches at the regular standard price with immediate availability. 

The first model, which will be introduced accordingly to the last scheme is the HELBERG CH7, which will be launched within the next 2 weeks in just two configurations. All watches are already built and will be ready to ship at time of introduction. Only 50x pieces were made with black dial and black, high glossy ceramic inlay and 50x pieces with silver dial and white ceramic inlay. We may produce the model again if we see enough demand, but this will take about 4-5 months after the last product has been sold.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Clemens you should not have posted this. Now impatient people are gonna start complaining that you apparently have time to work on another project while you have not concluded the current one.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH7 project is finished already since many weeks! Just waiting for the CH6 pre-order shipment to be finished!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

monsterT said:


> YES!! Shipping notice is in!!! .......pitty it's for the 22mm bronze buckle ordered last week, not the watch (all bronze with black)......


THAT'S IT I'M FILING A GRIEVANCE NOW!!!!.....WHERE'S THE WUS SHOP STEWARD ?????

My pre-order rights have been violated.

(disclaimer---- this is a joke people!!)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH7 project is finished already since many weeks! Just waiting for the CH6 pre-order shipment to be finished!!!


I think there may only be 49 silver/white!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not to forget the reservations of my best customer with 3x black + 2x white!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Not to forget the reservations of my best customer with 3x black + 2x white!


Going quick now 47


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

veteren of some long preorders...but I have two that are ever so near. A dagaz custom Typhoon II with blue and the Helberg CH6 bronze/green.
It gets stressful opening the email softwear. So taking it easy, after a terrible busy work Weekend/Monday. Just the way it is and they will eventually get here.
heading up to Telluride for some hikes...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just received the tracking... of the bronze buckle!!!

o|

No news on the watch!!!!!!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course it´s not a bad sign that customers can´t wait to get their tracking number, but:
> I´m - or at least trying to be - a perfectionist and my aim is always to satisfy my customers. Unfortunately I have to realize that there are sometimes limits, man power or logistically wise. As the pre-orders are a huge short-term step up in my business it´s very difficult to find and hire people as they have to be trained and specialist in the watch business. So basically it´s impossible to increase stuff for just a few days or weeks and even with them it would be (nearly) impossible to ship configurable products accordingly to order income.
> 
> At the end the result of the above, permanent discussions could be the limitation to pre-orders without configurable products, which will dramatically reduce my workload or even I will give up the pre-order scheme and introduce watches at the regular standard price with immediate availability.
> ...


I strongly hope that this is not the end of pre-orders at Helberg / H2O. And I´m convinced, I´m not alone with this standpoint.

Regarding the partly negative discussions: no question, it´s disappointing to see that other guys received their watches already. I would be in the same boat (and usually are - without bashing). But: I believe that majority of participants is totally OK with the waiting time (recall: was all announced properly beforehand - and we are not already at the end of June) - even though I was also seduced to write some posts asking for my order.

As far as have followed this threat, I saw likely around 20 post editors (with multiple posts) regretting their orders somewhat. Taking it from the analytic side, in a 4 digit number of CH6 sold, this is a small percentage. I would be much more alarmed, if people regret their purchase because of quality issues. However: I would love to see some more great watches turning up from Helberg, with customization, with preorders. And finally with the passion for detail and perfection that made the CH6 pre-order a smooth ride and the CH6 a unique & contemporary classic.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm one of the " non invoice , watch hasn't been made yet " guys and it does suck big time for sure. But I have to say after that picture of 101 bronze watch heads was posted I emailed clemens and he had the decency to tell me mine wasn't in this batch. I give him props for that as at least I can stop pretending I'll get my watch this month and focus on other stuff. I normally avoid preorders since I get this one of the last to go out luck no matter when I pay for it which is usually soon after the announcement.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

For those of you complaining that your watch hasn't shipped yet within the first 2 weeks or so of shipping, be advised that things could be much worse. I know of someone who only last week received notice from Roland that his Olivier was ready to be shipped. That's nearly two years of waiting. Hopefully, that will give some of the more impatient of us some perspective and some appreciation that Clemens is keeping the lines of communication open.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

2 years is a insane wait ! Voicing impatience = complaining ? Or showing a passion for a product they are seeing daily on new wrist shots and wanting it on their own wrist.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course it´s not a bad sign that customers can´t wait to get their tracking number, but:
> I´m - or at least trying to be - a perfectionist and my aim is always to satisfy my customers. Unfortunately I have to realize that there are sometimes limits, man power or logistically wise. As the pre-orders are a huge short-term step up in my business it´s very difficult to find and hire people as they have to be trained and specialist in the watch business. So basically it´s impossible to increase stuff for just a few days or weeks and even with them it would be (nearly) impossible to ship configurable products accordingly to order income.
> 
> At the end the result of the above, permanent discussions could be the limitation to pre-orders without configurable products, which will dramatically reduce my workload or even I will give up the pre-order scheme and introduce watches at the regular standard price with immediate availability.
> ...


I think some people, err, myself being the prime example, tend to forget that you're a one man team and expect the same sort of expedient service from you as from businesses with full teams behind them.

Wait, didn't I say I wasn't going to post again in this thread? :-x


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mojojojo said:


> I think some people, err, myself being the prime example, tend to forget that you're a one man team and
> expect the same sort of expedient service from you as from businesses with full teams behind them.
> 
> Wait, didn't I say I wasn't going to post again in this thread? :-x


This one was worth adding. :-!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Did anyone get the bronze, black dial and ceramic bezel? Been looking to see what mine will look like but have yet to see one posted yet.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> 2 years is a insane wait ! Voicing impatience = complaining ? Or showing a passion for a product they are seeing daily on new wrist shots and wanting it on their own wrist.


Yea... ****e happens doesn't it;-)


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this is more or less where Bill Yao ended up after the Kingston Pre Order. But, that pre order lasted over 2 years prior to delivery. I cannot for the life of me understand anyone complaining over the very short duration of this pre order. Oh, some may have to wait another 3-4 weeks or a bit more. It really is not that long for grown adults to wait. My goodness!

And as Bill was shipping the Kingston he basically said all the pre order configurations was what made the pre order a nightmare. All the parts. Every watch was a custom build more or less. I doubt Bill will ever do another configurable pre order if I am interpreting his posts in the Kingston thread accurately.

So, Clemens, you are not alone in considering configurable pre orders to be less than desirable from a manufacturer standpoint.



H2O Watch said:


> At the end the result of the above, permanent discussions could be the limitation to pre-orders without configurable products, which will dramatically reduce my workload or even I will give up the pre-order scheme and introduce watches at the regular standard price with immediate availability.
> 
> The first model, which will be introduced accordingly to the last scheme is the HELBERG CH7, which will be launched within the next 2 weeks in just two configurations. All watches are already built and will be ready to ship at time of introduction. Only 50x pieces were made with black dial and black, high glossy ceramic inlay and 50x pieces with silver dial and white ceramic inlay. We may produce the model again if we see enough demand, but this will take about 4-5 months after the last product has been sold.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> This has been discussed now several times and the reason has not been changed in the meantime. For a non-configurable product the FIFO system is possible, for CONFIGURABLE products it´s impossible, except we wait with the first shipment until the last watch is produced. As early buyer you have the chance to get your preferred serial # and at the end you have to take what´s left over.


Well ordered 13th Nov. and got a random serial... bud, don't know if was I early or late for that game though.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

This was a particularly long pre order phase on this piece. Clemens explained earlier in the thread that he continue to allow orders well into the planning and prototype phase or beyond. You can go back and re read it if you really want to know in particular.

But, for instance, I place my order June 21. And, I have received my black dial ceramic bezel with the first batch sent out. I did get to select a serial number but I am not a big serial number guy anyhow.
I think Clemens asked for three choices when orders were placed.

I got in fairly early. Yours appears to be in the latter phases.



ArticMan said:


> Well ordered 13th Nov. and got a random serial... bud, don't know if was I early or late for that game though.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course it´s not a bad sign that customers can´t wait to get their tracking number, but:
> I´m - or at least trying to be - a perfectionist and my aim is always to satisfy my customers. Unfortunately I have to realize that there are sometimes limits, man power or logistically wise. As the pre-orders are a huge short-term step up in my business it´s very difficult to find and hire people as they have to be trained and specialist in the watch business. So basically it´s impossible to increase stuff for just a few days or weeks and even with them it would be (nearly) impossible to ship configurable products accordingly to order income.
> 
> At the end the result of the above, permanent discussions could be the limitation to pre-orders without configurable products, which will dramatically reduce my workload *or even I will give up the pre-order scheme and introduce watches at the regular standard price with immediate availability. *
> ...


Well you got about 250 000€ cash from pre-orderers which you could use to pay your suppliers and another 300000€ at April/May to pay rest and and your profit was there as well. If you would have done this without pre-orders, at this point you would have had only about 250-300k€ and a lot of pending bills. But of course if you have (can have) the funds needed and you are willing to take a risk that you can sell all the wathces, then why not.

I think you've already (partially at least) answered the fund and risk part:

"..._Only 50x pieces were made with black dial and black, high glossy ceramic inlay and 50x pieces with silver dial and white ceramic inlay. We may produce the model again if we see enough demand, but this will take about 4-5 months after the last product has been sold_..."


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think pointed questions or comments on the nature of the business decisions which Clemens is making is sort of out of the scope of this thread and generally is not a topic we discuss in most threads.

Clemens is being very open but I dont think we need to take advantage of his openess and question this or future pre orders as a purely profit motivated venture.

Clemens has been very very very great to deal with on this pre order and has gone above, way way above and beyond in his openness and his zeal in addressing issues and questions in the thread. Remember,,....he is running a business and doesnt have all day to surf the net and answer theoretical questions about his business.

I think Clemens did this pre order as a true gentleman and was very very generous with offering not one but two amazing and expensive straps at amazing deals with the watch. He then made bronze and SS buckles available for the frane strap at a reduced rate.

Honestly, Clemens did NOT have to do any of this other than produce the watch. AT the price he offered this deal he did not have throw in the swag. The Maddog and frane were ver generous on a $450=$500 SS or bronze watch . Unbelievable. Oh, and not to mention a 1000M diver that tested out at 2400M depth rating.

I honestly hope that Clemens made a boatload of money on this offering. I have no clue and do NOT want to know because I would feel terrible if Clemens did NOT make a good profit with all the work he invested.

And, every new watch is a risk and a venture in to the unknown. There are no "sure things". I applaud that Clemens is cautious when necessary.

I also think he did a fantastic and very very generous offering on this piece.

Fanboy. Maybe. But more appreciative of the way the Clemens does business and the great deal. And, his attention to detail. And, his expertise and knowledge. Extremely impressed.












ArticMan said:


> Well you got about 250 000€ cash from pre-orderers which you could use to pay your suppliers and another 300000€ at April/May to pay rest and and your profit was there as well. If you would have done this without pre-orders, at this point you would have had only about 250-300k€ and a lot of pending bills. But of course if you have (can have) the funds needed and you are willing to take a risk that you can sell all the wathces, then why not.
> 
> I think you've already (partially at least) answered the fund and risk part:
> 
> "..._Only 50x pieces were made with black dial and black, high glossy ceramic inlay and 50x pieces with silver dial and white ceramic inlay. We may produce the model again if we see enough demand, but this will take about 4-5 months after the last product has been sold_..."


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> I think pointed questions or comments on the nature of the business decisions which Clemens is making is sort of out of the scope of this thread and generally is not a topic we discuss in most threads.
> 
> Clemens is being very open but I dont think we need to take advantage of his openess and question this or future pre orders as a purely profit motivated venture.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

And one should not forget all the hassle in between dealing with orders being amended, a boat load of questions in between (via the forum and via email) etc. etc.

Since I´m running a business too (with customizable products and picky customers) I have an approximate idea of what he was dealing with in between and now.
What he handled and achieved is awesome and should obtain the highest appreciation.

Everyone who ordered in the pre order phase has made a great decision - maybe we will never see a another one (which I would deeply regret, and as I said earlier, I believe I´m not alone with this standpoint).

So just be patient, clear your mind for the sunny side of life, look forward and enjoy a true master piece once you receive your CH6.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

jsj11 said:


> Did anyone get the bronze, black dial and ceramic bezel? Been looking to see what mine will look like but have yet to see one posted yet.


+1, I'm with u on the Bronze case + Blk dial + Ceramic bezel + Flat sapphire but I wish not to see one till I received mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

These same people hating on Clemens and his pre-order situation will come right back and order again. But unfortunately, this may be his last pre-order thanks to all of this moot bickering and complaining up to this point. Just ridiculous. The man has done a great job with everything thus far, and he gets all of this bashing?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


> These same people hating on Clemens and his pre-order situation will come right back and order again. But unfortunately, this may be his last pre-order thanks to all of this moot bickering and complaining up to this point. Just ridiculous. The man has done a great job with everything thus far, and he gets all of this bashing?


+1 It is a very small percentage of the total buyers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> These same people hating on Clemens and his pre-order situation will come right back and order again. But unfortunately, this may be his last pre-order thanks to all of this moot bickering and complaining up to this point. Just ridiculous. The man has done a great job with everything thus far, and he gets all of this bashing?


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Axelay2003 said:


> These same people hating on Clemens and his pre-order situation will come right back and order again. But unfortunately, this may be his last pre-order thanks to all of this moot bickering and complaining up to this point. Just ridiculous. The man has done a great job with everything thus far, and he gets all of this bashing?


I think a great quote by a great President by the name of Abraham Lincoln fits best "You can please some of the people some of the time all of the people some of the time some of the people all of the time but you can never please all of the people all of the time." 
I'm still waiting but who cares.....think of the savings and throw ins like maddog....would people rather pay full price?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is going crazy :-(

Way too much of this from adults










Please 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> This thread is going crazy :-(
> 
> Way too much of this from adults
> 
> ...


Looks like some people just can't take the facts.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


> These same people hating on Clemens and his pre-order situation will come right back and order again. But unfortunately, this may be his last pre-order thanks to all of this moot bickering and complaining up to this point. Just ridiculous. The man has done a great job with everything thus far, and he gets all of this bashing?


Just think again. This pre-order business model is just too good to been thrown away. It will go on with Clemens and with others.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> Looks like some people just can't take the facts.


 I am taking the fact that my CH6Br ordered early on hasn't yet landed like a grown-up and waiting patiently choosing to focus on the all positive about this preorder [and all the hard work Clemens has put in and accommodations he made], instead of polluting this thread with negativity, whining and complains about something he explained a while back and I can't control anyway. Let's let him do his job.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ArticMan said:


> Just think again. This pre-order business model is just too good to been thrown away. It will go on with Clemens and with others.


Not true. Other brands have in fact abandoned it and go an easier and more streamlined and therefore more economic process. Pre orders are better for newer brands not yet established and without as much liquidity IMHO


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Did anyone get the bronze, black dial and ceramic bezel? Been looking to see what mine will look like but have yet to see one posted yet.


That is what I ordered (with flat crystal) but have not received it yet. I was one of the first to pre-order.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

So Clemens is already at ~50% shipped and people are still whining? Wow.

Maybe watching Batman and Robin rolling forever will put your minds off it.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> That is what I ordered (with flat crystal) but have not received it yet. I was one of the first to pre-order.


That's mine too! Now we know what's up. Clemens is saving the best for last so everyone else doesn't try to change their orders on him.

BTW, in the other thread, someone posted pix of bronze, brown dial, ceramic bezel which in some shots looks a lot like a black dial, and it looks really good.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> So Clemens is already at ~50% shipped and people are still whining? Wow.
> 
> Maybe watching Batman and Robin rolling forever will put your minds off it.


I'm just going to watch it until they get hit.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I can imagine Clemens offering another pre order but probably just not with all the options and choices. If you have a successful pre order with a black and blue dial you can always make other dial choices and case alloys for the second series. 

Seems like this is the path that Halios has chosen. Looks like it works for Jason for the most part without too many glitches.

Sounds like Clemens is doing this with his CH7 intro. And what a watch the CH7 looks to be. Looks to be a DSSD Killer at a fraction of the price. Reminds me a little of theDSSD and the O7 LM--8 but a little more musclular and streamlined. I am liking the CAD drawings.

But, that is what I find surprising about a vocal few customers ( I think they are customers). There have not been any sizable delays (especially for a new design) and a vocal few are still whining. I guess there are always a few odd balls that are not going to be happy regardless. I think they usually find that if they squawk loud enough then they are put in front of the line. The old "squeaky wheel gets the grease" group mentality.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## The Falcon (Oct 18, 2013)

Just a quick thank you to Clemens for putting together a sensational watch, at a great price. The whole experience has been very good indeed and I will certainly be a repeat customer for H20 / Helberg. The CH6 has by far surpassed expectations!


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

The Falcon said:


> Just a quick thank you to Clemens for putting together a sensational watch, at a great price. The whole experience has been very good indeed and I will certainly be a repeat customer for H20 / Helberg. The CH6 has by far surpassed expectations!


+1000. I received one of my two units and I am waiting the second, but no problem. Its very important for me the works that this kind of companies make for our hobby.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine is on the truck for delivery today. It was in Germany last night....Super quick shipping.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Normally I'm very patient when it comes to waiting for a watch project but after seeing the real live pictures of the CH6 in the wild I'm very exited and checking my e-mail every hour to see if the mail from Fed Ex is in yet.... 

Yesterday I finally go an email from Fed-Ex....................................................................................for the bronze CH1 Buckle


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

It's here!! Love it!! Massive buckle and all.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

digivandig said:


> That's mine too! Now we know what's up. Clemens is saving the best for last so everyone else doesn't try to change their orders on him.
> 
> BTW, in the other thread, someone posted pix of bronze, brown dial, ceramic bezel which in some shots looks a lot like a black dial, and it looks really good.


I saw that too and thought the same thing. It looks sweet. Bronze/Black/Ceramic is one of the few combos I haven't seen any real life photos of yet. Anyone have one and care to post?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

A very positive review:


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Is this a SS case and bronze beZel? Sure looks like it with a bronze MD clasp! Maybe the eyes are playing tricks on me.



skeester said:


> It's here!! Love it!! Massive buckle and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Clemens

sent you a couple of emails but no replies
please check what I sent
thanks


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally got my shipping notice! Wednesday is the day!


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

I so wish I can say the same before my holidays next week. Go Clemens Go!


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

haven't received a shipping notice yet for my bronze / olive dial / superdome, patiently waiting


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

lamboz1 said:


> haven't received a shipping notice yet for my bronze / olive dial / superdome, patiently waiting


I've got the same combo and nada.....


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> I've got the same combo and nada.....


Same combo I don't think ours are built yet so we wait ... I was going to avoid the two threads but sadly I'm drawn to seeing new arrivals grrrrr!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

We need to see some more awesome SS CH6s popping up in this thread


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

lamboz1 said:


> haven't received a shipping notice yet for my bronze / olive dial / superdome, patiently waiting


Ditto here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swimming in the Gulf of Mexico everyday and so wished I had a bronze watch to see the patina develop naturally. 
No shipping notice for me but no rush anymore since I won't be home for two weeks and won't be going back to the beach for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

lamboz1 said:


> haven't received a shipping notice yet for my bronze / olive dial / superdome, patiently waiting


I am also waiting for this combo. I guess Clemens saved the best for last!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Cabinetman said:


> I am also waiting for this combo. I guess Clemens saved the best for last!


No, that would be the bronze/ ceramic/ black/ superdome with chromed hands. But yours comes in second place.:-!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Swimming in the Gulf of Mexico everyday and so wished I had a bronze watch to see the patina develop naturally.
> No shipping notice for me but no rush anymore since I won't be home for two weeks and won't be going back to the beach for a while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Pictures of hot chicks in barely bathing suits or it never happened. Oh and a watch picture too


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Is this a SS case and bronze beZel? Sure looks like it with a bronze MD clasp! Maybe the eyes are playing tricks on me.


Nope. All bronze


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

waiting for my green dial bronze #168


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today some thick sheets of Bronze arrived at our office for a new production of 24mm buckles, but it will take some weeks until we will see the finished 24mm H2O ORCA bronze buckles arriving back again.  Those 24mm buckles in the ORCA style will fit to the CH6 leather straps as well.


----------



## dr.Lucky (May 9, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> We need to see some more awesome SS CH6s popping up in this thread


Welcome - My Ch 6 SS super domed sapphire looks great!






Scuba testing to be continued 

I hope soon... )))


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok. It's official. The bronze buckle clearly won the game of arriving. It's big and beautiful, but very lonely at the moment, waiting for the CH6 to arrive. It feels so bad it is crying salty tears, which might be good for patina... Buckle also promissed to throw a party when a shipment notice is received..


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

That buckle is a work of art!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup that's crying out for a CH6 for sure!! Very nice!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

It doesn't look like any bronze with black dial have shipped yet. Can't wait to get mine. Hope it will be within two weeks as that is my only beach trip for the year.


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

pm1980 said:


> It doesn't look like any bronze with black dial have shipped yet. Can't wait to get mine. Hope it will be within two weeks as that is my only beach trip for the year.


Same here. Bronze with black dial and only 8 days before my only holiday....


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah mine is the bronze black dial with ceramic too - looks like we are last on the list  

cue: some annoyingly smug git to tell us to be patient.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

jsj11 said:


> yeah mine is the bronze black dial with ceramic too - looks like we are last on the list
> 
> cue: some annoyingly smug git to tell us to be patient.


:-x


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

dr.Lucky said:


> Welcome - My Ch 6 SS super domed sapphire looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is pure awesome


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Very good observation, the black bronze watches are coming close to the end.  I should receive end of this week the first bronze cases with the black dial and expect them to ship in next week.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Very good observation, the black bronze watches are coming close to the end.  I should receive end of this week the first bronze cases with the black dial and expect them to ship in next week.


Since I have such good observational skills, does that mean mine gets shipped first?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dragoon said:


>


Is that a bronze caseback...??


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait for my bronze/black dial!! Guess I'll have to stick it out another few weeks!! I know everyone is wanting theirs to patina, but I love the rich color of the new bronze, is there a way to make sure it does NOT patina? Thanks


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Barry.g said:


> Can't wait for my bronze/black dial!! Guess I'll have to stick it out another few weeks!! I know everyone is wanting theirs to patina, but I love the rich color of the new bronze, is there a way to make sure it does NOT patina? Thanks


Maybe put a light coat of wax over it?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hoping the Green/bronze/dome make it in the next 3 weeks in time for my cruise. CH6 deserves to see the Caribbean


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Very good observation, the black bronze watches are coming close to the end.  I should receive end of this week the first bronze cases with the black dial and expect them to ship in next week.


Now...that sounds like LIGHT at the end of the tunnel! LoL. I thought that the black dial/ceramic bezel combo (the configuration I too chose) would be the option most sought... So it is true what they say; the best DOES INDEED come last. I'm hearing only positive reviews thus far; and some great shots of the different configurations... Ugh!! I can hardly wait...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Now...that sounds like LIGHT at the end of the tunnel! LoL. I thought that the black dial/ceramic bezel combo (the configuration I too chose) would be the option most sought... So it is true what they say; the best DOES INDEED come last. I'm hearing only positive reviews thus far; and some great shots of the different configurations... Ugh!! I can hardly wait...


You're right about one coming last...but it looks like the green/bronze/dome is the last configuration.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

ky70 said:


> You're right about one coming last...but it looks like the green/bronze/dome is the last configuration.


... and brown/bronze/dome o|

Yesterday I received the Helberg bronze buckle and it's awesome... nut no news of the watch!!


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Very good observation, the black bronze watches are coming close to the end.  I should receive end of this week the first bronze cases with the black dial and expect them to ship in next week.


That´s good news!. I'm waiting for my bronze / black impatiently.;-)


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ky70 said:


> You're right about one coming last...but it looks like the green/bronze/dome is the last configuration.


That's my config also.....frustrating so now its July ship date......this is my first Helberg/H2O so I hope it's worth waiting for....


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

still waiting patiently for mine.... 

- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Flat sapphire crystal
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Black dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset

&

- HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE 
- HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Flat sapphire crystal
- HELBERG CH6 BEZEL: Solid bezel 
- HELBERG CH6 DIAL: Black dial 
- HELBERG CH6 HANDSET: Golden handset


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I received shipping notification on 6/27 but the tracking hasn't updated since, it still states "Shipping information sent to FedEx". Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

tyrrou said:


> still waiting patiently for mine....
> 
> - HELBERG CH6 CASE: HELBERG CH6 BRONZE
> - HELBERG CH6 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Flat sapphire crystal
> ...


Did you buy 2 of the same configuration?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Patiently waiting for my CH6
Bronze case
Brown dial
Good hands
Dome dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Patiently waiting for my CH6
> Bronze case
> Brown dial
> Good hands
> Dome dial


+1


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

As yet, no notification for my all bronze CH6 with green dial, gold hands, and dome crystal, ordered in October.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Should be here soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ChuckW said:


> As yet, no notification for my all bronze CH6 with green dial, gold hands, and dome crystal, ordered in October.


Haha!


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Very good observation, the black bronze watches are coming close to the end.  I should receive end of this week the first bronze cases with the black dial and expect them to ship in next week.


Clemens
Please could you (or someone else) explain why I don't have my watch yet when I have seen lots of photos of my combo out there.
I have ordered Bronze, blue dial, bronze bezel and domed crystal.
Cheers


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

They come in batches, have to be assembled and checked individually for each piece. One man operation, takes a while to get all of the preorders out..



Brendan27 said:


> Clemens
> Please could you (or someone else) explain why I don't have my watch yet when I have seen lots of photos of my combo out there.
> I have ordered Bronze, blue dial, bronze bezel and domed crystal.
> Cheers


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

ky70 said:


> Did you buy 2 of the same configuration?


Hi ky70,

Yes, same config. 
but its for me and my friend...


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Today some thick sheets of Bronze arrived at our office for a new production of 24mm buckles, but it will take some weeks until we will see the finished 24mm H2O ORCA bronze buckles arriving back again.  Those 24mm buckles in the ORCA style will fit to the CH6 leather straps as well.
> 
> View attachment 1547320


Hi Clemens, would you please start a small pre-order project on ISO Frane tang for your Helberg 22mm buckle? Like this:










Sorry for my terrible Paint skill, pic borrowed from speedter25.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Hi Clemens, would you please start a small pre-order project on ISO Frane tang for your Helberg 22mm buckle? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22mm is already available.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Trying her out on the Isofrane today! 24 hours in she's only +3 seconds! This is one amazing watch for $665! Wow!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

The only problem with my bronze green dialed version is now I want a stainless blue version to go with it! I know I'm greed, but dang! Why didn't I pre-order two? o|


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

BDS said:


> The only problem with my bronze green dialed version is now I want a stainless blue version to go with it! I know I'm greed, but dang! Why didn't I pre-order two? o|


That's the exact pair I ordered.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The blue dial is perfect. The right hue and and the markers look great on it. If it only was 42-43 max and 14 tall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue dial is perfect. The right hue and and the markers look great on it. If it only was 42-43 max and 14 tall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I ordered the blue as an afterthought. Now I think it is the best dial color by far.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Absolutely, from the pics I've seen. Green turned out lighter and not as deep as I expected. Really can't wait to see my brown dial though b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> 22mm is already available.


I know, I just want the tongue, not the whole buckle.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue dial is perfect. The right hue and and the markers look great on it. If it only was 42-43 max and 14 tall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





CGSshorty said:


> I ordered the blue as an afterthought. Now I think it is the best dial color by far.





Jeep99dad said:


> Absolutely, from the pics I've seen. Green turned out lighter and not as deep as I expected. Really can't wait to see my brown dial though b
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I initially had a blue bronze but switched to green when it looked like the blue would not be dark. If I saw that Blue during ordering, I would likely have stayed with Blue. Green looks great to me too but a darker olive green would have been outstanding


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

MiserySword said:


> I know, I just want the tongue, not the whole buckle.


I'd buy the whole buckle with the larger tang!!! Probably going to get the buckle anyway.. Stainless buckle on a bronze watch doesn't cut it..


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried a nato strap yet?


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Has anyone tried a nato strap yet?


Not yet, but I probably will once I receive my green bronzo.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

BDS said:


> I'd buy the whole buckle with the larger tang!!! Probably going to get the buckle anyway.. Stainless buckle on a bronze watch doesn't cut it..


I already have that CH1 buckle, so I just need the larger tang . This is my idea:


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gregger said:


> Has anyone tried a nato strap yet?


Had mine on a 5-ring Zulu for the last week. Very comfortable, and looks great IMO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Force434 said:


> Had mine on a 5-ring Zulu for the last week. Very comfortable, and looks great IMO


Looks good indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

I would appreciate an update on the status of the black dial bronze watches. Did you receive them from the factory and will you start shipping them next week?

Also, what percentage of watches have you've delivered so far?

Cheers and have a nice weekend.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

And another week went by....It's a whine time.










It's clear now that , this one is not going to be on my wrist at summer vacation.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ArticMan said:


> And another week went by....It's a whine time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need an update. I'm going away first week of August hope I have it by then.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

probably looking at a full month between batches. Let's just pray it's not done in 3 batches instead of two.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Soooo anyone get a shipping notice for their bronze today?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

pm1980 said:


> Soooo anyone get a shipping notice for their bronze today?


Yup, I did. Its for the black face with Ceramic bezel. Should arrive on Friday.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Damn. Guess I'm not getting mine. I really wanted it for the only beach trip I'm going to have this year  I do not have good luck with bronze watches.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

jsj11 said:


> Yup, I did. Its for the black face with Ceramic bezel. Should arrive on Friday.


What's your shipping order no. like ? Mine is #2855- Bronze+Black dial+Black ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze yes?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

No shipping order here  I was adv by Clemens back in June mine would be in this batch. Still hope... maybe it'll come to me before I leave on Wednesday...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No email here either. Wonder how many more there are left to ship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine is order number 1397 and it's Bronze, flat crystal, black dial and ceramic bezel with gold hands. Hope that helps others work out if theirs is in this batch or not.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Mine is order number 1397 and it's Bronze, flat crystal, black dial and ceramic bezel with gold hands. Hope that helps others work out if theirs is in this batch or not.


Exactly the same as my set-up. Dunno my order number off hand, ordered the day this thread was posted.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I just came. 




Shipping notice rec'd. 




I danced a little jig (the dance of happiness BTW, similar to the chicken dance + a little bit of krupming) got some real strange looks from the other people on the bus.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

mojojojo said:


> I think I just came.
> 
> Shipping notice rec'd.
> 
> I danced a little jig (the dance of happiness BTW, similar to the chicken dance + a little bit of krupming) got some real strange looks from the other people on the bus.


Congrats....I guess I'm in the last batch bronze bronze green dome.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Congrats....I guess I'm in the last batch bronze bronze green dome.


One of us will receive the last one sent out lol same watch set up .. I'm guessing mid august ..should we have a contest ?

Winner has to wear all mad dog buckles at once


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> One of us will receive the last one sent out lol same watch set up .. I'm guessing mid august ..should we have a contest ?
> 
> Winner has to wear all mad dog buckles at once


Don't think I'd be able to lift my arm!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeeees ! FedEx notification received today ! Bronze with blue dial.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bollox, no one was in when FedEx arrived so now I have to wait till Tomorrow morning. One more sleep until watch Xmas!


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Bollox, no one was in when FedEx arrived so now I have to wait till Tomorrow morning. One more sleep until watch Xmas!


You are a lucky man! :-(o|


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Alyazirat said:


> You are a lucky man! :-(o|


Get in !! Shipping notice received and I should be getting my bronze black dial ceramic bezel on Monday - the small price to pay is I am working Sunday 1800 to Monday 0600 so do I stay up or sleep by the door ?!!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

On the door step! Congrats! :-!


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

First to place the order ,last to receive the watch ? mine is the green bronze dome combination..


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

oring said:


> First to place the order ,last to receive the watch ? mine is the green bronze dome combination..


Same as mine so I assume that's the last combo made.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gregger said:


> Same as mine so I assume that's the last combo made.


Not sure. Mine is bronze brown dome and nothing yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Was told 3 weeks for my all bronze green dome .. so august so it's best to just find inner peace. Waiting on a email that won't come for weeks isn't how to spend your summer


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Was told 3 weeks for my all bronze green dome .. so august so it's best to just find inner peace. Waiting on a email that won't come for weeks isn't how to spend your summer


Oh well, the watch will miss my summer vacation. Figured the May delivery was ambitious but I did think Id have the watch by the end of July. Time to duck out of this thread for a few weeks to avoid the torture.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Was told 3 weeks for my all bronze green dome .. so august so it's best to just find inner peace. Waiting on a email that won't come for weeks isn't how to spend your summer


Well that sucks. What happened to "we will need also THE June"....it's mid July already; and who is "we"? Does Clemens suffer from multiple personality disorder? :-d Just kidding, but the waiting does suck salty balls.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Was told 3 weeks for my all bronze green dome .. so august so it's best to just find inner peace. Waiting on a email that won't come for weeks isn't how to spend your summer


+1. Thought I won't mind the wait but with all the CH6 pictures coming out, the initial excitement due to the anticipation has passed.

Starting to lose interest which is sad. Hopefully this will change once I receive the notice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Was told 3 weeks for my all bronze green dome .. so august so it's best to just find inner peace. Waiting on a email that won't come for weeks isn't how to spend your summer


Oh, no worries on that front. I am enjoying my vaca without the CH6 and am not really all that worried about it. I'm fact, I had forgotten about it until I got back to this thread. 
I got a blue Deep Tech before I left a and am loving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Received mine this morning and it is a stunning watch, that rivals the fit and finish of my Aquadive, which is twice the price, but as I am saving for a Rolex (i.e selling a large amount of my other watches), have decided to sell it so I can get it sooner rather than later (as some will have noticed, I am an impatient bugger). Here is a quick couple of pics. 



























I think mine is the 1st one to be posted that is bronze, ceramic bezel and black dial, if I am not mistaken.

Shame to see it go, after waiting so long for it and being very excited to open the box, and get it, but I must be getting more practical in my old age, as I figured it would only get limited wristime with all my other watches and I need to reduce rather than add if the Rolex is to become a reality.


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Bought it to wear on my summer/sun/dive holiday in May. Didn't happen. Hoped to wear it on my 2 week sun/dive holiday in July. Will not happen. Lessons learned. Mine will most likely be for sale unworn. Disappointed and a little frustrated yes..... But still think it's a stunning watch


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

monsterT said:


> Bought it to wear on my summer/sun/dive holiday in May. Didn't happen. Hoped to wear it on my 2 week sun/dive holiday in July. Will not happen. Lessons learned. Mine will most likely be for sale unworn. Disappointed and a little frustrated yes..... But still think it's a stunning watch


I think you will be able to wear your watch next week. Believe me!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Clemens,

I understand your a busy man, so I will not bother you with emails requesting information on the status of my personal order, but we would greatly appreciate if you kept us updated on the amount or percentage of watches that have reached their owners so far or better yet the expected time still required to finalize delivery of all watches.

I understand you have a lot of work on your hands and think you've done splendid work so far, but don't underestimate the importance of communicating with your customers, especially when deadlines aren't met it makes a world of difference.

Cheers and good luck on the worldcup finals.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure. Mine is bronze brown dome and nothing yet


+1


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a short update about the delivery status:

- more than 70% of the pre-orders are delivered
- next shipment is on its way to us and should arrive beginning next week
- my plan is to deliver all pre-orders within the next three weeks


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh, no worries on that front. I am enjoying my vaca without the CH6 and am not really all that worried about it. I'm fact, I had forgotten about it until I got back to this thread.
> I got a blue Deep Tech before I left a and am loving it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Lol that's funny you ended up buying the raven deep tech !!! Steve makes a good watch ..hope you are enjoying it


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I think you will be able to wear your watch next week. Believe me!


Don't think so. Leaving on Tuesday


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to write in this thread but I'm ruuning out of ideas where to write more/send an email, to get a reply...
I understand that Clemens is extremely busy, but there should be someone else who can say anything about shipping status - best would be an automatic update...

Anyway, I've already tried facebook, email. As I'm not able to send a PM i'm writing here:
how can I get info about shipping status of my orca ordered in the end of may?

Best regards, Peter.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Received mine this morning and it is a stunning watch, that rivals the fit and finish of my Aquadive, which is twice the price, but as I am saving for a Rolex (i.e selling a large amount of my other watches), have decided to sell it so I can get it sooner rather than later (as some will have noticed, I am an impatient bugger). Here is a quick couple of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool combo, looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

prezes said:


> Sorry to write in this thread but I'm ruuning out of ideas where to write more/send an email, to get a reply...
> I understand that Clemens is extremely busy, but there should be someone else who can say anything about shipping status - best would be an automatic update...
> 
> Anyway, I've already tried facebook, email. As I'm not able to send a PM i'm writing here:
> ...


Like others... Wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm
Have emailed clemmens twice
Once about two weeks ago
Once today
I got virtually a 1 hour response time from him ....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Just received Fedex shipment notification, phew... I thought I have to wait longer.

UPDATE: It got cancelled :|
UPDATE: It's up again. Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Due to arrive tomorrow, cleared customs, awaiting delivery. Tomorrow is going to be a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow day as I refresh the Fedex website every minute.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

prezes said:


> Sorry to write in this thread but I'm ruuning out of ideas where to write more/send an email, to get a reply...
> I understand that Clemens is extremely busy, but there should be someone else who can say anything about shipping status - best would be an automatic update...
> 
> Anyway, I've already tried facebook, email. As I'm not able to send a PM i'm writing here:
> ...


You ordered at the end of May, so I would wager it might be a while. I ordered at the beginning of May, with the web site showing the Orca Dive as being in-stock, with a 6-8 week lead time. My "in-stock" Orca order still shows as "processing", 9.5 weeks out. You can imagine my dismay when I stumbled across another member's question of where their early April-ordered Orca was. Clemens responded they just got the cases back in and would resume production. What I do know is that I paid for something that I was told, by the web site, was in-stock and that seems to have not been the...uh..._reality_. I feel like I'm part of a pre-order "_it gets there when it gets there_" scenario, which is not what I signed up for. I bought something I was told was in-stock, and I have never been updated otherwise.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

After seeing my post, I received an email, build update, and apology for the delay from Clemens. My hope is that, if he can tie your username/location to your order, he will be updating you all as well. Considering this is a big day for the Germans (World Cup final), I'm happy that he gave an update, and I have a renewed excitement over my first H2O watch.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

gricat said:


> After seeing my post, I received an email, build update, and apology for the delay from Clemens. My hope is that, if he can tie your username/location to your order, he will be updating you all as well. Considering this is a big day for the Germans (World Cup final), I'm happy that he gave an update, and I have a renewed excitement over my first H2O watch.


You're lucky! I wrote an email three weeks ago and still waiting the response. Next preorder I won't hurry to pay thinking that firsts will be firsts... I know that it is a matter of bad luck but my config (bronze and brown dial) is going to be the last one to be delivered


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

For me, the most frustrating thing is that there are colleagues with the same combo that I asked for (Bronze massive, black dial and superdome) .... 
It is hard to see how other units are coming and not mine....but I will continue being patient.:-(


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got a reply 
Still have to wait, but now I know what's happening.
So far, so good...we'll see.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

prezes said:


> I've got a reply
> Still have to wait, but now I know what's happening.
> So far, so good...we'll see.


And what's happening?


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

Same here ... 
Still waiting for his email reply ... 
Must be real busy, thats why taking quite a while to reply emails.

My config is bronze with black. Nothing from him yet... 
I guess ive to wait a few more weeks ....



Ptolomeo74 said:


> You're lucky! I wrote an email three weeks ago and still waiting the response. Next preorder I won't hurry to pay thinking that firsts will be firsts... I know that it is a matter of bad luck but my config (bronze and brown dial) is going to be the last one to be delivered


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[Q UOTE=tyrrou;8092973]Same here ... 
Still waiting for his email reply ... 
Must be real busy, thats why taking quite a while to reply emails.

My config is bronze with black. Nothing from him yet... 
I guess ive to wait a few more weeks ....[/QUOTE]
What did u email him about? Shipping update on your watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Got mine yesterday

I dropped the spare buckle on my foot
Spent the afternoon at the Emergecy Room 
(those are big ass buckles)

fabulous watch
BIG but fabulous

bw


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sure the delay is with the assembly. Knowing Clemens as soon as he gets them he is shipping them out as fast as he can. I know it's tough to wait for some, especially the first time Helberg/H20 customers, but let me assure you he is not ignoring anyone. Again he is one guy and to give us the prices we are getting he doesnt have an army of employees handling all the PITA stuff like waybills, packing etc. I feel for both sides but being a long time customer myself, you will be very happy once you get it. I am sure future big successes like the ch6 pre order has been, will have more efficient processes in place for future pre orders.

Don't let this bug you folks. I am still patiently awaiting mine as well and I ordered day 1. I don't mind to be the last to get mine either. I have plenty of watches to keep me busy.


----------



## tyrrou (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> [Q UOTE=tyrrou;8092973]Same here ...
> Still waiting for his email reply ...
> Must be real busy, thats why taking quite a while to reply emails.
> 
> ...


What did u email him about? Shipping update on your watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

I email him about the shipping update of my order.
Im okie with the wait/ delivery, all i need is a reply...
But im cool with the wait, just a bit anxious to wear it asap....

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tyrrou said:


> What did u email him about? Shipping update on your watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I email him about the shipping update of my order.
Im okie with the wait/ delivery, all i need is a reply...
But im cool with the wait, just a bit anxious to wear it asap....

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Then that's probably why since he specifically said more than once to not ask about shipping update on a specific order when he explained he'd take time and how he went about it. All those emails just add unnecessary work to his 1-man operation and delay things further. 
I'm with you in the wait btw but not a big deal... I know it'll come 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

August can't come quick enough ... come on all bronze green dome factory spit them out !!!!


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

If anyone doesnt want to wait for their bronze/black dial anymore, I'll buyout the preorder.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The time goes by and we are geeting much closer to full delivery. I think until end of the month all CH6 per-orders are delivered. We have received this week an huge number of CH6 watches, the next shipment with about 200 watches will leave my watch maker most probably on this Saturday and more to come. Believe me I´m making 10 crosses when this has been finished! 

Some of you called the CH6 "DEAL of the YEAR 2015". I think nearly everybody was satisfied with the watch quality and the complete package. One point to improve will be the huge Maddog buckle.

To make this post short: Let´s work our YOUR "DEAL of the YEAR 2015"!

Here are my favorite points for the next big bang:

1. SS & BRONZE Version
2. SS with 2-colored sapphire inlay / solid bronze bezel
3. Vintage Design
4. Less Configuration possibilities 
- to speed up delivery
- and more importantly: *FIRST IN - FIRST SERVE / This time the watches will be send out by ORDER INCOME!*
5. TOP QUALITY COOPERATION WITH
* - ISOFRANE FOR THE VINTAGE RUBBER STRAP
- MADDOG FOR THE LEATHER STRAP
- NEW SUPPLIER OF THE BUCKLE / REAL STATE OF THE ART BUCKLE / BEST DESIGN I EVER CAME ACCROSS!!! 
SMALLER WITH EXEPTIONAL FUNCTIONALITY / THERE WILL BE NOTHING BETTER AVAILABLE! 
Let me suprise you with the buckle design, because this one will blow you away! I´m currently fixing the 
business agreement and will give detailed information soon.*
6. Special Incentive for returning customer 

*BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY:

WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT FOR YOUR DEAL OF THE YEAR 2015? *


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for the update Clemens. For my deal of the year I would like a smaller case version, maybe 42mm?

Cheers.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Same for me 
I've yet to own I be of your watches predominantly due to their size so for me smaller would be better and a date option would really help

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd prefer a bigger case (47mm), bronze, longer lugs and vintage look (maybe with ecru Luminova in the dial indexes).


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The time goes by and we are geeting much closer to full delivery. I think until end of the month all CH6 per-orders are delivered. We have received this week an huge number of CH6 watches, the next shipment with about 200 watches will leave my watch maker most probably on this Saturday and more to come. Believe me I´m making 10 crosses when this has been finished!
> 
> Some of you called the CH6 "DEAL of the YEAR 2015". I think nearly everybody was satisfied with the watch quality and the complete package. One point to improve will be the huge Maddog buckle.
> 
> ...


That sounds great Clemens !

SS case & Vintage design & Isofrane sounds best for me !!!

And I wish the next watch has a matte dial !

PS: Clemens, I sent an email to you !!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'll chime in once I have my ch6 on my wrist ... vintage anything sounds good of the top of my head


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Any opinion to crown at 04:00 position???


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Any opinion to crown at 04:00 position???


No problems with 3 or 4 o'clock
My l'ocean is at 6 which looks great but a bit awkward to make adjustments

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Any opinion to crown at 04:00 position???


At 4 or 3 position, I like em both.

I think at 10 postion would be interesting.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

smaller case sounds good.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Clemens, you told me to follow up with you through email. Please take a chance to reply. Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@R.Palace: replied 

Smaller diameter: 
I personally would tend to prioritize a 44mm case instead of a 41mm case at the moment. Of course I realize there is a huge demand for a smaller case, but when offering a new case in SS + bronze and two sizes with 44 and 41mm it would result into 4 different case productions, which all require a certain MOQ to respect. Also my wife is pushing me since months to make a watch in 2 diameters to be in time for this years XMAS .....  

Surface: 
Old vintage diver nearly always were polished all around. What kind of surface would you prefer?

1. polished case, bezel and mesh bracelet?
2. sunburst brushed case, bezel and bracelet?

How will the patina develop on polished surfaces? On Ss fully polished will look great, but can´t imagine on bronze with patina. 
Maybe bead-blasted bronze? 

Dial:
This time it should be a semy glossy black dial (similar to the H2O ORCA dial 1 in black) with chromed applications, incl. date window and black date wheel with white numbers. The Miyota 9015 are already ordered with custom date wheel.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I really like the Vintage style of the new Omega Seamaster 300.
No chunky hooded lugs, or thick bezels. 
Just a slick flat crystal and ceramic bezel, normal lugs and a big open sandwich dial.
Contrasting polish and brushed SS would be look great.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe you could split the size difference and go 42-43mm with 22mm lugs. Keep the lug to lug distance around 52mm. Some times it is hard to make everyone happy but that might come close.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> Maybe you could split the size difference and go 42-43mm with 22mm lugs. Keep the lug to lug distance around 52mm. Some times it is hard to make everyone happy but that might come close.


Exactly! 42mm with 22mm lugs and 52mm L2L, especially for a vintage.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe it's time to shift the diver in your brand design. What do you think about an elegant vintage diver design? You can wear for any occasion. Size can be 44 mm. I'm talking about something like this clasic diver watch...... Breguet 1646


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Just make a new thread for new watch. There are people still waiting for CH6! Unfortunately.


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Clemens,

I'd prefer case option 2 with classical crown position at 3 o'clock or have you ever thought about two crowns with a inner rotating bezel? That'd be sweet...

now let let the discussions begin; better in a different thread...

best regards
Chris


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Crown on the left side of the watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to see smaller watches. Love the CH6 but can't wear it due to size and weight. Most your watches are larger and/or long. So a 42-43mm with L2L about 48-50mm would be welcome. I'm a fan of crown at 4 and 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah and no high dome but a slight dome for effect but more practical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisom said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> I'd prefer case option 2 with classical crown position at 3 o'clock or have you ever thought about two crowns with a inner rotating bezel? That'd be sweet...
> 
> ...


Two crowns? Not a bad idea. I just picked up something like that and if you think about it, a compressor style case in bronze with a high dome would be pretty outrageous. If course, Clemmons would never go for something like that because, for one thing, we all know how much he dislikes high domes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you only want two crowns if the one for the internal bezel can be operated under water which most of the time is not the case. It's expennsive. The IWC vat does that for example. Otherwise it's a gimmick and prone to cause water issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you should make four case options. 41,42,43 and 44mm with four crown options of 3:00,4:00,9:00, and 10:00. A minimum of four different bezel finishes should be offered as well. This should make most people happy, as long as they don't have to wait for their watch to be delivered. Then we can have the endless "waiting on my bronze/43/4:00/solid bezel/teal dial/superdome" posts.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> I think you should make four case options. 41,42,43 and 44mm with four crown options of 3:00,4:00,9:00, and 10:00. A minimum of four different bezel finishes should be offered as well. This should make most people happy, as long as they don't have to wait for their watch to be delivered. Then we can have the endless "waiting on my bronze/43/4:00/solid bezel/teal dial/superdome" posts.


|> :-d Two years ago I counted the possible different combinations with the H2O KALMAR modular system and stopped at over 200.000.000 different combinations. That´s what I would like to prevent from that point onwards. The ORCA system is more limited and same the H2O KALMAR 2 or HELBERG CH8. To realize a great price and also (for some even more importantly) shipping based on order income it´s important to simplify the number of choices to the minimum and maybe even give up serial reservation.

When I founded H2O I always wanted to built watches which I would wear by myself. Until today I could realize this target and I´m glad to have found so many friends liking my designs. Thank you!

I will make up my mind for the HELBERG CH8 and we probably should better open a new thread when we have to show you some first visuals. ;-)

My first priority is to finish soon the HELBERG CH6 deliveries and launch the HELBERG CH7, which is already since weeks in stock.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> @R.Palace: replied
> 
> Smaller diameter:
> I personally would tend to prioritize a 44mm case instead of a 41mm case at the moment. Of course I realize there is a huge demand for a smaller case, but when offering a new case in SS + bronze and two sizes with 44 and 41mm it would result into 4 different case productions, which all require a certain MOQ to respect. Also my wife is pushing me since months to make a watch in 2 diameters to be in time for this years XMAS .....
> ...


IMHO

- satin brushed case and bezel with polished highlight (both bronze & SS)
- high quality mesh bracelet optional for SS version (same quality as Staib)
- 42 to 44mm case. I love 44mm case
- sunbrust dial or brushed dial (like Squale Kmziz or Crepas L'ocean), blue/black/green
- vintage domed sapphire with reasonable height
- better hands design, CH6 hands look like from different hands sets


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello, Clemens! 


In a new project I would like to be able to select the dial with date and undated. In the project CH 6 no date became the focal point in choosing hours. In other words, if there would be the date on the clock that would have passed by, as with the other manufacturers bronze hours.


Excuse me for my English


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't mind a crown at 4. What about a dial with arabic numbering. I have a fair number of dive watches but none with numbers.
Date option would be nice, and blue ceramic bezel to match the blue face would be great.
Definitely agree with 'first in first serve. Still waiting for my CH6 ordered on 6 November.
Cheers


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

Smaller case! Lug to Lug 50 mm or less.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brendan27 said:


> Don't mind a crown at 4. What about a dial with arabic numbering. I have a fair number of dive watches but none with numbers.
> Date option would be nice, and blue ceramic bezel to match the blue face would be great.
> Definitely agree with 'first in first serve. Still waiting for my CH6 ordered on 6 November.
> Cheers


Oh and bead blasted bronze sounds great Clemens.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there!

Long time no posting here at WUS.

Bought and received two CH6 in st. steel. Three words: loved the watches!

Loved them so much that I have decided to buy a third one (yes, I have problems!).

With that I wanna say to those that still didn't receive their watches: just a little more patience guys, 'cause it will sure be worth it! The watch, the extras and the package will blow your minds.

As for the CH6 case, it is to me one of the most perfect case in the whole dive watch scene.

The size, the cushion case (a favorite of mine), the lug holes with outside access by the case, the use of regular and easily replaceable spring bars, the bezel, the crown....all of those qualities make this particular CH6 case one of the best I have owned. It's close to perfection as far as aesthetics and functionality go for me.

So thank you Clemens, for making available to us an outstanding dive watch!

Having said that, for the next CH dive watch project, here are some of my own preferences, partly based on the recent CH6 experience:

- Case: I guess it's safe to say that vintage dive watch cases are a fan favorite within the dive watch community. The size of the CH6 is to me my preferred case size, so I would not change the size. Two options in terms of size seems to be the best of both worlds, so keeping this in mind, here are some nice case options that just pop from my mind:










This Beauchat here measures about 44mm in diameter. It's a classic dive watch, and few other ones scream "vintage dive watch love" like this one.










Another great example of true vintage dive watch is the classic Scubapro 500. Measuring about 42mm in diameter, I think this one would cater to the folks that are looking for a smaller dive watch.

- Finishing: would love to see 2 options. A brushed and bead blasted finishing would be great.

- Dial: matte dials are my favorites. And since a day/date watch is the plan this time, I'd like to have an option for those that don't necessarily want such feature. So day/date and non day/date would be nice as a customizable feature of this project.

- Hands set choice: if there's one thing I would change on the CH6, it would be the choice of the hands set. I'd like to see a little more thought going into the choice of hands set for this new project, this time. A bit more creativity in design - something more along the lines of what we expact to see as hands in a dive watch. I thought that the hands set choice in the CH6 were very basic and plain. Now I like a serious/classic look, but the CH6 hands set would never be my choice if such feature was customizable in the first place.

- Choice in straps: I am not a big fan of leather straps, specially in dive watches, so this time it would be great - as part of the custom aspect of the project - to opt for all isofrane straps instead of only one isofrane and the extra straps all leather. A bracelet as an option wouldn't be a bad idea, too.

- Crown at 3 or 4 o'clock: I think it would depend hugely on what will be the shape of the case. Lefties are also great (crown at 9 o'clock, a la ecozilla) as an option, which is even easier to accomplish as a no day/date only option, since all that would be required is to flip the watch upside down, no modifications inside the movement necessary (day/date disc). I'd love any/all of those 3 options - 3, 4, 9 o'clock.

- Bezel insert: the 2 options in CH6, both ceramic and all solid st. steel were excelent. I think this should be kept intact. The bi-color is a nice feature/touch/option, if accomplishable without driving the pricing too crazy.

*- Price* : this is specially important. I think that one of the factors that lead to the success of the CH6 as a project was its price, specially compared to the other H2O/KALMAR watches, which are much more expensive. So it will be extremely important to keep the prices on this exact level of the CH6, otherwise I would not see this next one being a major hit. If possible, a smaller price would be even more crowd appealing, of course, specially using a Miyota 9015 instead of an ETA 2824-2.

The rest of the package could be pretty much CH6 likewise. 22mm or 24mm lugs depending if we are going to have 2 diameter options, regular spring bars with perforated lug holes. I don't care for picking the serial number up as a custom feature, and the pelican case is also outstanding and a fan favorite that should be kept, I'm sure.

Clemens, you've got us already excited about the future CH project! My poor wallet is already in tears, since I can sense that this won't be an easily passable project. :-d

Congratulations for the top quality products, man! :-!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd like to see smaller watches. Love the CH6 but can't wear it due to size and weight. Most your watches are larger and/or long. So a 42-43mm with L2L about 48-50mm would be welcome. I'm a fan of crown at 4 and 2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The CH6 is at the limit of what I can wear on my 6.75" (flat) wrist. So I would also prefer something smaller.. specially in the L2L department; 48-50mm would be ideal (its vintage so lets go a little bit smaller than the CH6!). In regards to case size, no more than 44mm in diameter, but again would prefer 42mm. If you study the case design of the Sinn U1 (I know, not vintage but follow me here), you have a 44mm case watch that wear smaller due to short lugs. Another example is the Radiomir Panerai's... the 47mm models can be worn by people that would be at the limit with a 44mm PAM... again due to the lugs (or lack of). Finally, a longer L2L can be manageable with curved lugs.

I'm happy with a 300 meters WR so the watch doesn't have to be so big/thick. Crown at 4:00 works for a case like the Orca Dress or Dive, but not with a case like the Orca Vintage or Classic, in my opinion. Hooray for chromed applications on the dial! The date is cool but offering a non-date dial is always nice.

2-colored sapphire inlay... like an IWC Aquatimer or Bremont MB!!?

This time I'm going with a black dial and sapphire bezel :-d


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Be patient everyone it's totally worth the wait!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

What about considering a VDB design but size/pocket friendly.

Think hex bezel is different and will sell loads!

Crown at 4 or 3 o'clock is fine by me too.

Can't wait!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The 39.9 mm - 41.9 mm purists will campaign hard for a smaller size. With that said there are ways of getting a 42mm play larger with a thin bezel and all dial sort of deal. If he made it thick like a steak I could maybe get excited. Thinking seawolf sort of thick


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a similar canvas strap from Clemins, how'd you get that Mad Dog buckle screw through the strap?


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The time goes by and we are geeting much closer to full delivery. I think until end of the month all CH6 per-orders are delivered. We have received this week an huge number of CH6 watches, the next shipment with about 200 watches will leave my watch maker most probably on this Saturday and more to come. Believe me I´m making 10 crosses when this has been finished!
> 
> Some of you called the CH6 "DEAL of the YEAR 2015". I think nearly everybody was satisfied with the watch quality and the complete package. One point to improve will be the huge Maddog buckle.
> 
> ...


-Red Dial



In all seriousness though a few things that would be interesting to see come from you in a future CH, if not the 8....
-Roman Numerals
-GMT
-42mm Case(Leave anything smaller to your 'female' watch line)
-22mm lugs.... Just because I tend to have the most straps for 22mm and want to use the straps I get with my other watches as well.... 
-Timascus(more of an H2O idea)
-Option for Swiss Movement at additional price.... For the snobs.
-Carbon Fiber.
-Tritium tubes.... Or paint! Let it decay/age naturally!


----------



## MikkelBA (Feb 19, 2014)

Lets go for 47mm case in the next project!

Still waiting for my CH6! Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Clemens- Pre-orders are wrapping up. Great news. When would you expect the non-preorders to ship? I ordered in March or so, so haven't waited nearly as long as most of the folks on this thread, but I haven't seen much on timelines for people in my boat.

Much appreciated!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The "normal" orders will be shipped directly after the pre-order shipments were finished. These new orders will be assembled by my watchmaker as well and shipping will be finished in the second week of August.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 7" wrist and feel that 44 mm are the best compromise for me. Looking back to my previous watch designs most were also in that region. I'm having a lot of loyal customers coming back to me with every new watch launched. Surely they have the same size requirement: 44mm
Therefore it seems to be the best option to go ahead with this diameter. 

GMT: I'm trying to get hold of the 2893-2 movement, but this seems to be quite difficult. If I should ever be able to get hold on these movements we will definitely see them in the higher priced ORCA or Kalmar series. This is not an option for a low budget series as the movement will be too expensive. If someone has a reliable source for ETA movements please let me know. 

Other movements: different movements normally require a redesign of the case, movement holder, dial, handset and maybe crown. So basically we are talking about a new watch. 

Exotic materials: might be possible, but will increase the price of the watch by factor 7-8! These exotic materials are produced only on my request and some of them have never been produced before. These materials couldn't be purchased anywhere and require high investment into their production.
Maybe bronze is the better choice? 

Tritium tubes: Very difficult subject. I'm a fan of bright glowing dials and therefore would use the t100 tritium dials. Watches with these dials could not be sold legally in many countries. In Europe and Asia I think there is not even one country, besides UK. USA would be possible too but you have to respect MANY restrictions from the government. So for H2O I have decided not to use them. Unfortunately as I have a finished design already. Dials with T25 are not bright enough in my opinion.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Do your twist on a panerai ... 47 mm , unitas manual wind , sandwich dial ,,, lume for days. Drilled lug holes , big fat crown.


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

Agree with tats... A panerai sandwich style would be awesome. 


Sent from my POS smart phone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd prefer an more original less done design personally. Too many Pam and Rolex wannabes out there-some very nice and all... Just too many. Sandwich dial though I dig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Best 2015 deal sounds great. I'm a huge bronze fan, and have a lot of bronze and brass watches, but I think I might be going for the steel one this time ;-)
44-45mm would be great, crown at 4, no problem, good for comfort. ETA is nice, but for well known reasons, I'll settle for the 9015. Sunburst blue dial would be nice. That buckle makes me very curious 
I love large buckles but hearing the stories here on the forum, the Maddog might be a little over the top. I still have to get mine in I hope the FedEx man won't trow his back with those two buckles in the package ;-)

I'm sure Clemence is going to work out something nice...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So far we agree on 43-47mm sandwich super lume dial and big chunky crown  

As long as it has 22 or 24 mm lugs I'm cool hate having to buy 20 mm straps or natos 

Ps anyone able to show me what this much awaited FedEx notification looks like ? 

As august approaches the build up is killing me ....


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Limit the L2L to something like 52mm to make it wearable for those with less well endowed wrists.

I can't show you what a fedex shipping notice looks like, I'm still waiting for mine!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I happen to own 22mm green and brown Isofranes and no watches to wear them on. Just saying.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Would love to see a 22mm lug Helberg with a GMT option.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

So jazzed for my CH6, got my shipping notification on Thursday, should be here monday or Tuesday. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Would love to see a 22mm lug Helberg with a GMT option.


Great idea Danny !

I am big fan of GMT-diver.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

White or cream Helberg dial...*"blued"* hands and applied indices. short 22mm lugs L2L under 50mm
more dial in terms of diameter and less bezel width


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

2nd that on the blued hands and cream dial applied indices too. But in 45.5 mm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lots of cool ideas. I'm liking a lot of them. Throw in a 4 o'clock crown. I only own one (seiko monster) and wouldn't mind to see an H20 rockin it


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping my watch isn't being worn by the FedEx guy again like the first one..

Still waiting arghhhhhhhh!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Fedex guy has now on both arms one watch and hope he isn´t able to wear even one more. The second package will be picked up in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

what will be the next combo to send? 

starting date of my holiday is dangerously near. :-s


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Any all bronze green domes heading out this week ?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Any all bronze green domes heading out this week ?


+1


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you receiving answers from Clemens on your emails? I received my CH6 four weeks ago and wrote Clemens an email. Two weeks ago I kindly asked for a reply to be sure my mail was received. But I am still waiting for a reply. Is this normal at the moment and I just have to wait a bit longer?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Castlehill said:


> Are you receiving answers from Clemens on your emails? I received my CH6 four weeks ago and wrote Clemens an email. Two weeks ago I kindly asked for a reply to be sure my mail was received. But I am still waiting for a reply. Is this normal at the moment and I just have to wait a bit longer?


Sounds like your emails aren't getting through.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

Received my bronze Helberg buckle. Now I need my bronze /olive /domed watch to go with it....... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Fedex notification!!!!!!!:-! At last!!!. It will be whith me on Friday!!!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Alyazirat said:


> Fedex notification!!!!!!!:-! At last!!!. It will be whith me on Friday!!!!!


Congrats dude ... show a image of what that thing looks like. At this stage of waiting I'll take a pre notification of a upcoming notification.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

-----


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Castlehill said:


> Are you receiving answers from Clemens on your emails? I received my CH6 four weeks ago and wrote Clemens an email. Two weeks ago I kindly asked for a reply to be sure my mail was received. But I am still waiting for a reply. Is this normal at the moment and I just have to wait a bit longer?


Im sure Clemens will contact you, this doesn't seems right!

@Clemens- here is a guy how has waited 1 month for a answer from you.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got my FedEx notification 

Looks like that huge batch Clemens recd tuesday is being processed. I'm sure ALOT more notices are gonna be issued in the next few days. 

All bronze/green dial/dome is my config 



I better charge my camera battery lol


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Just got my FedEx notification
> 
> Looks like that huge batch Clemens recd tuesday is being processed. I'm sure ALOT more notices are gonna be issued in the next few days.
> 
> ...


Congrads! Keeping my finger cross. I ordered the same config.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello Clemens - I just received my CH6 and it seems to be running 13-14 seconds fast over 12 hours. I did e-mail you, but as many have said, their mails are not going through. Is this normal?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m quite astonished. You just sent 10 minutes ago your email, which I have already answered. Do you expect me to answer your email within 10 minutes????


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You might want to try and demagnetize it first...potentially a simple and quick fix. 


supawabb said:


> Hello Clemens - I just received my CH6 and it seems to be running 13-14 seconds fast over 12 hours. I did e-mail you, but as many have said, their mails are not going through. Is this normal?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m quite astonished. You just sent 10 minutes ago your email, which I have already answered. Do you expect me to answer your email within 10 minutes????


No need to be astonished Clemens. I definitely was not trying to cause any hard feeling. I figured it was best to contact you both ways incase you didn't see one message or the other.

I highly appreciate your quick reply to my e-mail, thank you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m quite astonished. You just sent 10 minutes ago your email, which I have already answered. Do you expect me to answer your email within 10 minutes????




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No problem! 

As some correctly pointed out my email response time is currently not the fastest, because I´m away from my normal desktop and preparing the CH6 shipments. I have more than 180 watches on my table and to finish shipment of them has my first priority. Ony looking into my PC when filling out the warranty card.  

About 45 watches are leaving today my office with Fedex / DHL and around 40 watches every coming day. We are coming closer to the delivery end of the CH6 pre-orders in the next week.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Clemens, just got my notice...bronze case and bezel, gold hands, green dial and sapphire dome and those gigantic Maddog buckles are on it's way!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> Thanks Clemens, just got my notice...bronze case and bezel, gold hands, green dial and sapphire dome and those gigantic Maddog buckles are on it's way!


Mine is shipping too, same configuration as yours.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Clemens, as the saying goes: better safe than sorry, so I'll remind you how high are taxes for watches in Brazil, so... 

However, if PayPal allowed, I could indicate a US address for shipping th watch


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Heyo! Shipping notice received. All bronze green dome come to papa.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Osmo said:


> Heyo! Shipping notice received. All bronze green dome come to papa.


That's mine also....come on baby.....I needs a shipping notification!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So this morning I received a FedEx shipping notification and got really excited thinking... Finally... The link didn't work and it didn't say who it was from. 
Just a tried the link again and it's a Rum shipment from NY I was expecting via UPS 

False alert  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I 've gotten a bunch of compliments on my watch in just two days. It is a gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

just got my fedex notification for my green, superdome, bronze helberg, says expected delivery is friday


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Grrrrr #[email protected]!/#!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this morning I received a FedEx shipping notification and got really excited thinking... Finally... The link didn't work and it didn't say who it was from.
> Just a tried the link again and it's a Rum shipment from NY I was expecting via UPS
> 
> False alert :-(
> ...


I'm going to need a bottle of that soon !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm going to need a bottle of that soon !


Good stuff. Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva. It is not sold in the Carolina's, apparently only 7 states have it so gotta get it shipped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Shipping notice received this morning. Bronze full, green dial, and dome:-!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

On the bright side though, you are definitely getting some rum soon!



Jeep99dad said:


> So this morning I received a FedEx shipping notification and got really excited thinking... Finally... The link didn't work and it didn't say who it was from.
> Just a tried the link again and it's a Rum shipment from NY I was expecting via UPS
> 
> False alert
> ...


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

really keen to see my next shipping note every day (well, really hoped to see the watch materialize until my todays birthday, but hey....) or at least being one of the 40something bunches which will be sent out the next days ...especially since I have seen my configuration (ss/solid bezel / black dial) being shown in the arrival thread.....


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Did anyone order a bronze with silver hands?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone heard from clemens on worse case scenario on the very latest deliveries the bronze / green/ dome? I'm just so feeling like I'll have the bad luck of last delivered ... lol me or gregger


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here s a couple to carry you over.... until that day...
















































TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone heard from clemens on worse case scenario on the very latest deliveries the bronze / green/ dome? I'm just so feeling like I'll have the bad luck of last delivered ... lol me or gregger


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the fix ... okay the cold sweats are going away now


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone heard from clemens on worse case scenario on the very latest deliveries the bronze / green/ dome? I'm just so feeling like I'll have the bad luck of last delivered ... lol me or gregger


LOL......was hoping to show Mickey Mouse the watch and ask him why can't he make a watch like the CH6....there is still hope..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my FedEx delivery email notification 
Bronze/brown/dome/gold hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally got FedX notification for all bronze/green/domed/gold hands, ordered in October.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ChuckW said:


> Finally got FedX notification for all bronze/green/domed/gold hands, ordered in October.


Congrats... If mine doesn't arrive soon Ill stop by on my way to Fla and check yours out.....Meet you on 95 south!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Congrats... If mine doesn't arrive soon Ill stop by on my way to Fla and check yours out.....Meet you on 95 south!!!


I'll be one mile ahead and perform a grand theft of watches and Walt Disney products ... I'll be the one wearing a mask without Mikey ears !!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'll be one mile ahead and perform a grand theft of watches and Walt Disney products ... I'll be the one wearing a mask without Mikey ears !!!


In that case I also go via RT 77 through Charlotte, NC so I'll beat you to Brice's brown dial....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone heard from clemens on worse case scenario on the very latest deliveries the bronze / green/ dome? I'm just so feeling like I'll have the bad luck of last delivered ... lol me or gregger


I´m very sorry, but this time you´re really unlucky. Your watch will be in the last delivery from my watchmaker, which should arrive end of the next week in my office.

I have around 60 watches which will be shipped tomorrow and on Monday. When they are shipped around 93% of the HELBERG CH6 are delivered.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gregger said:


> In that case I also go via RT 77 through Charlotte, NC so I'll beat you to Brice's brown dial....


When? Drink??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m very sorry, but this time you´re really unlucky. Your watch will be in the last delivery from my watchmaker, which should arrive end of the next week in my office.
> 
> I have around 60 watches which will be shipped tomorrow and on Monday. When they are shipped around 93% of the HELBERG CH6 are delivered.


Clemens....any word on order #2319?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> When? Drink??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ill be In Charlotte Aug 3. Would love to have a drink but with two 10hr drives for me to Fla I'm normally a vegetable by the end of the day... If I was staying a day or 2 It would be great. My cousin lives in Denver, NC and I can't even see him....My daughter also takes French in HS so it would be a good way to brush up on her French.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I understand. Next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Clemens....any word on order #2319?


Unfortunately also yours are are in the next delivery.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately also yours are are in the next delivery.


What about #2028? My birthday is on 4 Aug. * finger cross*


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately also yours are are in the next delivery.


I will be on vacation Aug 3 to 16. Can you delay mine and ship it Aug 15, if its in?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately same as above. 

I´m currently assembly the watches and packages, so I´m not having time to individually look for orders. I will ship all watches I have right now on my table until latest Monday with Fedex Express and everybody who receives a tracking will get the watch around Mid of next wek. All others UNFORTUNATELY have to wait a few more days. I´m sorry for that, but I´m doing everything possible!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> I will be on vacation Aug 3 to 16. Can you delay mine and ship it Aug 15, if its in?


OK, noted!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> OK, noted!


Thank You!!


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemence,

Tell please dial olive color by Pantone or RAL


and word on order # 1888?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Dimitry, you should have received the tracking number already two hours ago! 

We do not disclose the RAL/PANTONE numbers of our dials.

I will not reply any further request about shipping dates. Please see post #2098.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately same as above.
> 
> I´m currently assembly the watches and packages, so I´m not having time to individually look for orders. I will ship all watches I have right now on my table until latest Monday with Fedex Express and everybody who receives a tracking will get the watch around Mid of next wek. All others UNFORTUNATELY have to wait a few more days. I´m sorry for that, but I´m doing everything possible!


Thanks for updating. Guess I will have to live with that.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Dimitry, you should have received the tracking number already two hours ago!


Thanks,Clemens!

Letter received at 21:09


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

So I guess the all Bronze/Black dials/Super Domes will be in the last shipment?


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see, 3 minutes per email answered x 1000 emails = 3000 minutes... I wonder how many watches could have been shipped in that time?


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Received tracking yesterday. Bronze,olive dial, gold hands and domed crystal incoming. Should be on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gregger it's between you and I buddy ... there should be a t shirt or something accidently added to our packages 

My wife ordered the 22mm bronze buckle and a brown canvas which I'll guess will beat my watch to the house. 

Ps I wear a XL just in case clemens


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Gregger it's between you and I buddy ... there should be a t shirt or something accidently added to our packages
> 
> My wife ordered the 22mm bronze buckle and a brown canvas which I'll guess will beat my watch to the house.
> 
> Ps I wear a XL just in case clemens


i will be last because of vacation.....I prefer the calendar with the girls


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Unfair last minute move to win the context ... you planned this vacation so you could win this darn you !!!


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

received the fedex notice on wednesday evening, and the watch arrived 15 minutes ago..Watch is stunning, and the best part is another surprise from Clemens, an extra green canvas strap for the first pre-order customer..*Thank you very much, Clemens. *
now i wish clemens will make a more dressy dive watch that is no bigger than 42mm in the future.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Wohoo!!! Delivery Monday!!!


----------



## BigNin (Jun 16, 2012)

FedEx notice received. Now I'm excited. SS with SS bezel, black dial super dome on the way. 

Clemens, have you sent any other Ch6's to New Zealand? Mine could be the only one.

I could also have the southern most CH6 in the world. Living about 45 South, less than 0.02% of the worlds population live south of me, so chances are high!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think there is no CH6 more to the South than yours! And only one in New Zealand!


----------



## Daniel Eira (Dec 24, 2008)

Clemens,

Im trying to contact you, but wus dont let me send you a PM.

Regards

Daniel


----------



## Stevens_Airplane (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi there, start posting in WUS today.

Location: Germany
Watch: CH6 arrives today
Strap: Beige Nato, saw here in the thread
Status: Happy


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

memstar said:


> Hi there, start posting in WUS today.
> 
> Location: Germany
> Watch: CH6 arrives today
> ...


Beautiful pictures, man! Looks great


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine is on the truck out for delivery !! ahhhhhhhh I want it RIGHT NOW.....LOL

I've got the shakes.....


EDIT EDIT......

JUST DELIVERED......GOING FOR MY LUNCH BREAK RIGHT NOW.........HAHAHAHA

WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Go get it Dan.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm at my brothers shop and look what we are doing to one of the Maddog buckles 

Not even 5 min out the package hahaha.

The watch is EFFING BEAUTIFUL !!!! Pardon my French LOL

I'll post the results of the finished modified Maddog buckle


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats Danny. Got mine a couple hrs ago. Looks great. Fits my wrist better than I thought it would. Slam dunk Clemens. Its a beauty.



Danny T said:


> I'm at my brothers shop and look what we are doing to one of the Maddog buckles
> 
> Not even 5 min out the package hahaha.
> 
> ...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I'm at my brothers shop and look what we are doing to one of the Maddog buckles
> 
> Not even 5 min out the package hahaha.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here she is  Tadaaaa!

I opened my pkg at noon and less than 1 hour later I had my brother chop her down and it looks MUCH BETTER now 

Had my brother chamfer the edges to match the watch case


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great work Danny !

But I like the big buckle very much.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Here she is  Tadaaaa!
> 
> I opened my pkg at noon and less than 1 hour later I had my brother chop her down and it looks MUCH BETTER now
> 
> Had my brother chamfer the edges to match the watch case


That modded buckle is fantastic. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Great work Danny !
> 
> But I like the big buckle very much.


Haha you know what I kinda like it too which is why I am keeping the second bronze buckle as is. It's a mammoth for sure and def a conversation starter. My brother even commented that the brontosaurus buckle is different.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Haha you know what I kinda like it too which is why I am keeping the second bronze buckle as is. It's a mammoth for sure and def a conversation starter. My brother even commented that the brontosaurus buckle is different.


Clever Danny, clever ! :-d

...or maybe a bigfoot buckle....


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Here she is  Tadaaaa!
> 
> I opened my pkg at noon and less than 1 hour later I had my brother chop her down and it looks MUCH BETTER now
> 
> Had my brother chamfer the edges to match the watch case


Can I get you to do mine??? I'll send beer money.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Looks great both ways. Whenever I get mine I plan in doing something close ish to this. I think with the skills someone could cut away a similar bump on top like the 22 mm buckles. Then your just a Lazer engraving away from perfection.

Enjoy both buckles they both look outstanding


----------



## BigNin (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think there is no CH6 more to the South than yours! And only one in New Zealand!


Thanks Clemens, when it arrives it will be even more special!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Danny fantastic buckle mod, excellent work potty training that Maddog!


----------



## mlaycr (Jul 26, 2014)

BigNin - Yet to receive my shipping notice but there will be an all bronze black superdome living in Auckland.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Checked the heartbeat and mine is beating quite nicely 










Watch deal of the century.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Checked the heartbeat and mine is beating quite nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish mine was. Running a constant +26 a day.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

So I took my buckle to a local jewelry/watch store today to see if they could make it smaller. The lady said she couldn't do it but I needed to be careful in cutting it down so the zinc wouldn't come out...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I left one of mine with a jeweler this morning. Hopefully it comes out alright.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNin (Jun 16, 2012)

mlaycr said:


> BigNin - Yet to receive my shipping notice but there will be an all bronze black superdome living in Auckland.


1 of 2 isn't bad, and I'll still take farthest South. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> So I took my buckle to a local jewelry/watch store today to see if they could make it smaller. The lady said she couldn't do it but I needed to be careful in cutting it down so the zinc wouldn't come out...


So it bleeds ???

Mine didn't scream in pain or gush any zinc when we sliced and diced


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Danny T said:


> So it bleeds ???
> 
> Mine didn't scream in pain or gush any zinc when we sliced and diced


Maddog buckles are people too !


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny T said:


> So it bleeds ???
> 
> Mine didn't scream in pain or gush any zinc when we sliced and diced


This makes laugh so hard.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> So I took my buckle to a local jewelry/watch store today to see if they could make it smaller. The lady said she couldn't do it but I needed to be careful in cutting it down so the zinc wouldn't come out...





Danny T said:


> So it bleeds ???
> 
> Mine didn't scream in pain or gush any zinc when we sliced and diced


You're a monster!


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

I ordered yesterday a Shark Diver brass for The waiting time. As it Looks it will be here in Germany until friday..... The CH6 will come in The middle,of august. I am on The Last batch.......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine landed last night


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine landed last night


I hope you're keeping it Brice !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I hope you're keeping it Brice !


I do not believe it. :-d

Congrats Brice !


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

looking good on that brown Brice! I think that is a smoking hot combo with the bronze case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> looking good on that brown Brice! I think that is a smoking hot combo with the bronze case.


Thanks. Agreed brown bronze takes the cake


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I hope you're keeping it Brice !


Undecided. Struggle with the size and weight :-( it's an awesome watch for sure. Clemens nailed this offering.


----------



## Atreides (Jan 15, 2010)

I got mine last Friday and tested it yesterday morning


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm sooooooo ready for clemens to send the last remaining units out so we can all test our watches out .... those who ordered extra straps and buckles did you get any notice for them when they shipped or do I just have the worse luck on earth with h20? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Now, all I need are the 24mm Orca buckles so I can wear my bronze CH6 on all the leather straps I have sitting around for it (Sorry, but the clown buckles are out of the question), * so get to work, Clemens!*


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> Now, all I need are the 24mm Orca buckles so I can wear my bronze CH6 on all the leather straps I have sitting around for it (Sorry, but the clown buckles are out of the question), * so get to work, Clemens!*


This. I'll take two.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently the new 24mm bronze buckles are in production. They are scheduled for mid of August.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently the new 24mm bronze buckles are in production. They are scheduled for mid of August.


No rest for the wicked.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently the new 24mm bronze buckles are in production. They are scheduled for mid of August.


Will the new buckles have a Helberg or H2O logo?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

would like an update on the last batch. Did you receive them? Will they start shipping next week?

if so, please post a pic.

Sorry, but honestly my patience is running a bit thin. Looking forward to receive my watch ASAP.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I have received today a batch of CH6 and will complete them this weekend. Those watches will be shipped next Monday. The final CH6 shipment will be send to us next week Wednesday and should arrive next Friday.

I know the wait for the CH6 was quite long for some of you. I apologize for that! This experience has shown that pre-orders with configurable watches are difficult to organize. Realistically it´s possible to ship about 20-25 watches per day and you could count how long the full shipment of a future pre-order will take.

*To make the wait a little bit more tolerable I will add to the pre-order shipments from Monday onwards one Canvas strap of my choice FREE OF CHARGE.*


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I know the wait for the CH6 was quite long for some of you. I apologize for that!
> 
> *To make the wait a little bit more tolerable I will add to the pre-order shipments from Monday onwards one Canvas strap of my choice FREE OF CHARGE.*


Nicely done Clemens. It appears you are a victim of your own success. Better than the alternative.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice Clemens!! 

Btw did u see my email from a couple of days ago? (not schedule related)


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

I hope mine will be sand color, i already have the Black;brown and green 
Order 2493


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, I have received today a batch of CH6 and will complete them this weekend. Those watches will be shipped next Monday. The final CH6 shipment will be send to us next week Wednesday and should arrive next Friday.
> 
> I know the wait for the CH6 was quite long for some of you. I apologize for that! This experience has shown that pre-orders with configurable watches are difficult to organize. Realistically it´s possible to ship about 20-25 watches per day and you could count how long the full shipment of a future pre-order will take.
> 
> *To make the wait a little bit more tolerable I will add to the pre-order shipments from Monday onwards one Canvas strap of my choice FREE OF CHARGE.*


awesome and thank you!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I had already trained my brain to assume end of august with no need to check for fedex notifications until then but this is a nice gesture indeed. Thanks clemens 

Order 2793 ( that black canvas would be awesome ... just in case )  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good to Hear Clemens. Nice idea The canvas... Thank you. Please a Sand Version for me Order 2821!

Thank you!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Canvas of HIS CHOICE guys, ha.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> Canvas of HIS CHOICE guys, ha.


We can still attempt secretly influence his choice

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, I have received today a batch of CH6 and will complete them this weekend. Those watches will be shipped next Monday. The final CH6 shipment will be send to us next week Wednesday and should arrive next Friday.
> 
> I know the wait for the CH6 was quite long for some of you. I apologize for that! This experience has shown that pre-orders with configurable watches are difficult to organize. Realistically it´s possible to ship about 20-25 watches per day and you could count how long the full shipment of a future pre-order will take.
> 
> *To make the wait a little bit more tolerable I will add to the pre-order shipments from Monday onwards one Canvas strap of my choice FREE OF CHARGE.*


!

What about a discount for those of us who have not gotten to enjoy our CH6 due to the Bronze and Maddog Buckle? 

Isofrane is SS, both Maddog buckles are huge.... Awaiting those in production buckles so I can finally enjoy my CH6 outside of being a safe queen.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Shishou said:


> !
> 
> What about a discount for those of us who have not gotten to enjoy our CH6 due to the Bronze and Maddog Buckle?
> 
> Isofrane is SS, both Maddog buckles are huge.... Awaiting those in production buckles so I can finally enjoy my CH6 outside of being a safe queen.


Oversize buckle aside, the pre-order price was more than fair even if you consider the Maddog buckle unwearable (IMO).

I'm still on the sidelines waiting but from the pics can tell I won't like the Maddog buckle but I still feel like I got a good deal. Of course will have to see the watch to see if I love it, but there don't appear to be any issues making your back on a sale.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm the Maddog Buckle Fan Club of one.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I'm the Maddog Buckle Fan Club of one.


Sorry, but that looks ridiculous.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2014)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I'm the Maddog Buckle Fan Club of one.


I am a fan too and I only have a 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Sorry, but that looks ridiculous.


I have to agree


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> Sorry, but that looks ridiculous.


Therefore FUN. It's not a dress watch.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Therefore FUN. It's not a dress watch.


It's possible to have fun without wearing clown shoes.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> It's possible to have fun without wearing clown shoes.


You say clown shoes, I say unique and enjoyable. Not trying to put you guys down here, I think the tone came across wrong, just trying to show some appreciation for maddogs work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The point is not whether he does good work or not, no one is questioning his work or the quality of it. The buckle is plain ridiculous in size including thickness, it's bigger than the watch or close  but it's an easy problem to fix with a new 5-10$ buckle


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> The point is not whether he does good work or not, no one is questioning his work or the quality of it. The buckle is plain ridiculous in size including thickness, it's bigger than the watch or close  but it's an easy problem to fix with a new 5-10$ buckle


We must just have completely different viewpoints then, of course it's ridiculous, but that's kind of the point, isn't it? Sometimes you get tired of a drawer of almost identical thumbnail buckles, and something crazy is a nice break from that.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

These are a definite love em or hate em 

What I know for sure is nothing beats the H20/Helberg CnC buckles.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Danny T said:


> These are a definite love em or hate em
> 
> What I know for sure is nothing beats the H20/Helberg CnC buckles.


Those are amazing


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

You can always give the Maddog buckle a little nip and tuck.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

All I know is I hope maddog doesn't view this thread ever and I'll personally know by upcoming Wednesday. .. I got the NOTIFICATION !!!! For most on here that's no big deal but for us last batchers it's a celebrating moment. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not a knock against Ingomars work, they are very well made buckles, just too friggin big.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Exactly. He does great work. Quality is not an issue.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the biggest kick in the nuts about these stupid buckles is that previous H2O/Helberg offerings all came with awesome buckles. The Maddog buckles are completely useless to me so I now have four paper weights but no matching bronze buckle.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> I'm the Maddog Buckle Fan Club of one.


That camera angle is very deceiving. The buckle is only the size of the Goodyear Blimp, not the Hindenburg.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> I think the biggest kick in the nuts about these stupid buckles is that previous H2O/Helberg offerings all came with awesome buckles. The Maddog buckles are completely useless to me so I now have four paper weights but no matching bronze buckle.


They will go nicely with your boots !









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> All I know is I hope maddog doesn't view this thread ever and I'll personally know by upcoming Wednesday. .. I got the NOTIFICATION !!!! For most on here that's no big deal but for us last batchers it's a celebrating moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I got notification too. Just missed my birthday but at this point I am just happy that the wait is finally going to be over!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Congrats itranslator agreed it missed all kinds of events trips and such but rather now then later I'm stoked and did you read clemens is sticking in a new canvas of his choosing for us Last Batch dudes 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Congrats itranslator agreed it missed all kinds of events trips and such but rather now then later I'm stoked and did you read clemens is sticking in a new canvas of his choosing for us Last Batch dudes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I did! I already ordered and received the green and anthracite straps months back. So hoping that is one of the other colors.

Add a bit mystery to the wait.

Clemens if you are seeing this... How about a bronze h20 buckle?


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

itranslator said:


> I did! I already ordered and received the green and anthracite straps months back. So hoping that is one of the other colors.
> 
> Add a bit mystery to the wait.
> 
> Clemens if you are seeing this... How about a bronze h20 buckle?


 That's funny my wife just last week ordered the 22 mm brass buckle and the brown canvas .. they were sold out of that anthracite. If I get a green one I'll have one to trade for yours if you duplicate on the anthracite one.

How long did it take for your straps and buckle to be delivered ? We got a confirmation of the order then nadda so either I have the worse luck with h20 or for accessories they don't sent mailing info

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> *To make the wait a little bit more tolerable I will add to the pre-order shipments from Monday onwards one Canvas strap of my choice FREE OF CHARGE.*


Thank you for replying and the kind gesture Clemens. It sure helps to make the wait more palatable.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> That's funny my wife just last week ordered the 22 mm brass buckle and the brown canvas .. they were sold out of that anthracite. If I get a green one I'll have one to trade for yours if you duplicate on the anthracite one.
> 
> How long did it take for your straps and buckle to be delivered ? We got a confirmation of the order then nadda so either I have the worse luck with h20 or for accessories they don't sent mailing info
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


My anthracite is still unused. Let's see what is in our box and perhaps a trade can be possible.

Straps shipment took about a week or slightly longer (cannot remember exactly) to arrives Singapore but it was before Clemens started working on sending out the CH6s.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Just received my shipping notification... happy BUT very anxious with the taxes (100%) I'll be paying over value + freight... Paypla should allow one to ship to another address other than your billing address...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Better pic


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

The buckle is big but I actually got some compliments on it. But I have pretty large arms and wrists so it doesn't look too ridiculous on me.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Got my shipping notice and estimated delivery is tomorrow by 3pm! I've been trying not to think about it but now I'm really excited! First Helberg/first bronze/first green dial/first (nearly) completed preorder! Can't wait.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2014)

pm1980 said:


> The buckle is big but I actually got some compliments on it. But I have pretty large arms and wrists so it doesn't look too ridiculous on me.


I get complements too! My wrist is only 7 inches, but my forearms are 14 inches and my upper arms are 16.5 inches.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work!! I like it!


Craustin1 said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1585769


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

+1 love the key fob!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Thanks clemens .. love it !










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebuk (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Clemens, not sure if you're receiving my emails. Please can you check. It's getting quite urgent.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Clemens,


I hope you received the last batch of CH6 watches from the factory today. Can we expect delivery in the course of next week, thus finalizing the pre-order cycles?

Please let us know.

Cheers.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The last batch will be send on Saturday and should arrive in Germany on Tuesday. On Wednesday the first watches are to be shipped and all pre-orders are shipped within next week. 

This is by far thge biggest pre-order I have ever initiated and never thought it´s going THAT big.  For my small company this project was in any aspect a challenge and I hope you all are satisfied with the final outcome.

Now let´s move to new grounds.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Now let´s move to new grounds.


Like delivering the other CH6 orders and doing emails?


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Clemens

When can we expect answers on our e-mails? No problem in waiting but it would be nice just to know for how long we have to wait, please 

I'm waiting for your reply on my e-mail dated 23. June 2014 and my follow-up mail of 7. July 2014. Also I requested an answer in post #2050 in this thread and the same did our forum administrator in post #2056.

I have the CH6 order number 2318 and watch number 0084. My name is John and I'm from Denmark.

I used this e-mail address from your webpage: [email protected]


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Clemens,

I hope you received the last CH6 batch. It would be perfect if mine arrives on Friday, which is my birthday. 
I'm dying of anticipation.

Regards.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The last 40 CH6 from the pre-order will be send tomorrow and on Thursday.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The last 40 CH6 from the pre-order will be send tomorrow and on Thursday.


That's great, Clemens. Once that's done, you're going to start churning out 24mm bronze Orca buckles.......right?

-Chuck, being a "noodge"


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> The last 40 CH6 from the pre-order will be send tomorrow and on Thursday.


Ahhh but the very last pre-order will be mine shipped Friday the 15th... darn 2 week vacation


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hej John

Man venter og venter. Jeg troede, at min CH6 skulle blive min første bronze men nej. DHL er på vej med et Kaventsmann, der lander om et par timer.

Go´ dag 



Castlehill said:


> Hi Clemens
> 
> When can we expect answers on our e-mails? No problem in waiting but it would be nice just to know for how long we have to wait, please
> 
> ...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Shipment notification received.  Come to papa baby!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Clemens recently? I've sent him a few emails this last week re my watch now appears to have gone missing somewhere in Germany after "attempted delivery" a few weeks ago - the movement was buggered when it arrived in OZ so was sent back for replacement, and I cannot seem to rouse a reply. Sad face. Clemens, once you finish up shipping the last batch out can you please let me know the haps from my email, thanks matey.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m sorry for my slow email replies. I have to catch up with all my other orders besides the CH6 and have just minutes for emails left. The CH6 shipments took too much time in the last three months so that other customers are waiting too for their watches. 

FYI: We will close from 20.08.14 the company for a short holiday and a fair and will open again on 10.09.14. 

@Mojojojo: I will send reply by email.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sorry for my slow email replies. I have to catch up with all my other orders besides the CH6 and have just minutes for emails left. The CH6 shipments took too much time in the last three months so that other customers are waiting too for their watches.
> 
> FYI: We will close from 20.08.14 the company for a short holiday and a fair and will open again on 10.09.14.
> 
> @Mojojojo: I will send reply by email.


Not that I begrudge you a holiday, Clemens,but I take it that this means that availability of *usable* 24mm bronze buckles from H2O that can be worn on leather straps will be delayed by at least a month, right?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right. The new 24mm bronze buckle will arrive end of next week and I will add the buckle around 12.09.14 into the shop.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Clemens, hope you enjoy your time away, looking forward to see what comes next.. Any teaser photos or news before you go??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heck yeah!!
BroDomCH6


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

+1 nice combo!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. Clemens did an amazing job with the CH6 and the sales volume are proof of that. Can't beat it at this price.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, looks great on that strap Brice, and it does not look big in your wrist.



Jeep99dad said:


> Heck yeah!!
> BroDomCH6


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Have same combo on my wrist and hasn't come off ... this watch isn't large its damn near perfect 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> ...FYI: We will close from 20.08.14 the company for a short holiday and a fair and will open again on 10.09.14.


Hello Clemence,

There is a problem , which is described in my letter. I would like to solve it before your vacation time . Thanks .


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@ds800: solved! 


You want a new watch deal for 2015? 
I will get the Cinema 4D data maybe today from my graphic designer for some fast renderings and hope you will like the classical dive watch design with crown at 4 o´clock as much as I do. The HELBERG CH8 will be available in Bronze and SS!  I´m thinking about ISOFRANE deal and Maddog special, but probably I will offer to both straps cool HELBERG SS and bronze buckles.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> @ds800: solved!
> 
> You want a new watch deal for 2015?
> I will get the Cinema 4D data maybe today from my graphic designer for some fast renderings and hope you will like the classical dive watch design with crown at 4 o´clock as much as I do. The HELBERG CH8 will be available in Bronze and SS!  I´m thinking about ISOFRANE deal and Maddog special, but probably I will offer to both straps cool HELBERG SS and bronze buckles.


Can't wait


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Good news Clemens. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Remember we all agreed on the next one having a sammich dial  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

TatsNGuns said:


> Remember we all agreed on the next one having a sammich dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Nice... really really nice idea


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Remember we all agreed on the next one having a sammich dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I did sandwich dials


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

No need to lime lighting who did what and you can't even spell sammich correctly so really lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

There goes my money... LOL



H2O Watch said:


> @ds800: solved!
> 
> You want a new watch deal for 2015?
> I will get the Cinema 4D data maybe today from my graphic designer for some fast renderings and hope you will like the classical dive watch design with crown at 4 o´clock as much as I do. The HELBERG CH8 will be available in Bronze and SS!  I´m thinking about ISOFRANE deal and Maddog special, but probably I will offer to both straps cool HELBERG SS and bronze buckles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone having issues with accuracy of Myiota 9015? 

I'm thinking of sending mine to the watchmaker get some adjusting, but not sure if I want to have the watch opened after 2 weeks of its arrival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dsvilhena said:


> Anyone having issues with accuracy of Myiota 9015?
> 
> I'm thinking of sending mine to the watchmaker get some adjusting, but not sure if I want to have the watch opened after 2 weeks of its arrival.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind elaborating on the accuracy issue?


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> You want a new watch deal for 2015?
> I will get the Cinema 4D data maybe today from my graphic designer for some fast renderings and hope you will like the classical dive watch design with crown at 4 o´clock as much as I do. The HELBERG CH8 will be available in Bronze and SS!  I´m thinking about ISOFRANE deal and Maddog special, but probably I will offer to both straps cool HELBERG SS and bronze buckles.


 ... and dial no date


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will get the Cinema 4D data maybe today from my graphic designer for some fast renderings and hope you will like the classical dive watch design with crown at 4 o´clock as much as I do. The HELBERG CH8 will be available in Bronze and SS!  I´m thinking about ISOFRANE deal and Maddog special, but probably I will offer to both straps cool HELBERG SS and bronze buckles.


Can't wait, too... :|


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking forward to new model. Hope this one will be a bit smaller.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

It's +- 1 min/day.

I've been using it only in the weekends: 2 weeks ago it was -2 min in a weekend; this past weekend it was +2min in two days.



Jeep99dad said:


> Mind elaborating on the accuracy issue?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

dsvilhena said:


> It's +- 1 min/day.
> 
> I've been using it only in the weekends: 2 weeks ago it was -2 min in a weekend; this past weekend it was +2min in two days.


That's a pretty horrible accuracy rate, I would be very disappointed. Mine was running +26 seconds a day which technically is within specs for this movement (-10～30 seconds/day), regardless I was less than impressed as my other autos run far better without regulation. As an example my Helson SD with the miyota 8215 (aside from the stutter) runs 0 to +1 second a day on the wrist or wresting crown up overnight. My UTS 1000m V2 is spot on. My Citizen Autozilla is around +4 a day on the wrist. So after being spolied with these 3, I was pretty disappointed in the +26 secs a day. Fortunately I was in Vancouver on August 6th, and dropped my Helberg off to *Otto Friedl Limited*. I had called and spoke to a Jim a week and a half before and he said to bring it in when I would be in town. I have to say the service was excellent. Dropped the watch off and picked it up an hour and a half later with a minimal fee of $20 canadian. It is now running +3 secs a day face up. I am super pleased and glad to have it running so accurately now as I find the weight, balance, look of the watch and overall quality to be *very VERY outstanding*. Clemens really made a fantastic product with the CH6, I feel the movements simply need to be regulated before shipping for an even better product.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dsvilhena said:


> It's +- 1 min/day.
> 
> I've been using it only in the weekends: 2 weeks ago it was -2 min in a weekend; this past weekend it was +2min in two days.


Maybe it just needs to be demagnetized

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Agree. Thanks for the comment, will do sth soon.



supawabb said:


> That's a pretty horrible accuracy rate, I would be very disappointed. Mine was running +26 seconds a day which technically is within specs for this movement (-10～30 seconds/day), regardless I was less than impressed as my other autos run far better without regulation. As an example my Helson SD with the miyota 8215 (aside from the stutter) runs 0 to +1 second a day on the wrist or wresting crown up overnight. My UTS 1000m V2 is spot on. My Citizen Autozilla is around +4 a day on the wrist. So after being spolied with these 3, I was pretty disappointed in the +26 secs a day. Fortunately I was in Vancouver on August 6th, and dropped my Helberg off to *Otto Friedl Limited*. I had called and spoke to a Jim a week and a half before and he said to bring it in when I would be in town. I have to say the service was excellent. Dropped the watch off and picked it up an hour and a half later with a minimal fee of $20 canadian. It is now running +3 secs a day face up. I am super pleased and glad to have it running so accurately now as I find the weight, balance, look of the watch and overall quality to be *very VERY outstanding*. Clemens really made a fantastic product with the CH6, I feel the movements simply need to be regulated before shipping for an even better product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Will try that myself if possible. Cheers



Jeep99dad said:


> Maybe it just needs to be demagnetized
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

How long does it usually take until the next status update since the initial "shipping information sent to Fedex" is recorded, at the Fedex tracking?

Mine looks like this, as I type this:

Travel History
 Help
Hide


Date/TimeActivityLocation* - *

8/17/2014 - Sunday 7:45 amShipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally got my bronze domed olive last Fri. What a nice timepiece added to my collection. Yes, the buckle looks too big with this watch. But I still like this special contrast. Well done, Clemens.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine looks like this

8/18/2014 - Monday

 8:17 pmPicked upHANNOVER DEPackage received after FedEx cutoff
 8:17 pmIn transitHANNOVER DE 8:16 pmPicked upHANNOVER DE  


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys should see an update tom morning.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gregger said:


> Mine looks like this
> 
> 8/18/2014 - Monday 8:17 pmPicked upHANNOVER DEPackage received after FedEx cutoff 8:17 pmIn transitHANNOVER DE 8:16 pmPicked upHANNOVER DE  


Mine has a shipment notification sent to Fedex on Sunday, 17th. So far, no updates. Yours already shows that it got picked up and is in transit. I figure both our watches were notified for Fedex schedule shipment around the same time, although yours appears to be moving while mine doesn't.

I hope it's just some glitch by someone at Fedex that did not scan the package after the pick up.

Just hope Clemens didn't forget to deliver my package to the Fedex trucker before going out on his holiday vacay, LOL! :-d:think:


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> @ds800: solved!


Hello , Clemence.
Please , send shipment number


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Updating my post above: mine was picked up today and is currently in transit. Clemens is da man! b-)


----------



## RoyE (Nov 15, 2013)

Still no shipment notification over here... it is getting guite annoying, knowing dat Clemens goes on a holiday and does not answer his mail


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess I was late to the party. Love this watch. Do you guys know if there will be another batch? My understanding is that everything sold out months ago (I read about the upcoming CH8). but I do not like the date function. Thanks!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Go on watchrecon and there are multiple sales.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

RoyE said:


> Still no shipment notification over here... it is getting guite annoying, knowing dat Clemens goes on a holiday and does not answer his mail


I guess you won't have one before Sept. 10th which is when he's returning from his vacation if I recall right.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

watchik said:


> I guess I was late to the party. Love this watch. Do you guys know if there will be another batch? My understanding is that everything sold out months ago (I read about the upcoming CH8). but I do not like the date function. Thanks!


I think CH6's are available, just not at the pre-order price anymore.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

On their website it says it's sold out:

Important information: The HELBERG CH6 in Bronze is sold out!

HELBERG CH6 / SS + BRONZE - Helberg Uhren


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Have a SS olive I am going to post...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

watchik said:


> On their website it says it's sold out:
> 
> Important information: The HELBERG CH6 in Bronze is sold out!
> 
> HELBERG CH6 / SS + BRONZE - Helberg Uhren


I stand corrected. Just a few weeks ago the status was still 'available'. Maybe best to check back with Clemens once he's back from his vacation.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, I emailed him already. Thanks!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s right. The new 24mm bronze buckle will arrive end of next week and I will add the buckle around 12.09.14 into the shop.


OK, I'm ready for the new bronze buckle when you're ready. BTW, did I mention that I'm ready? b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi friends, I´m back from holiday and business trip. 

@Roy: I think we spoke today and your watch will be shipped tomorrow.

*CH6 in bronze*: All remaining HELBERG CH6 in bronze are reserved for placed orders. We don´t have free stock available and no new bronze batch is planned.

*New dial for the HELBERG CH6*: We have now a second black dial with date window available. We have produced a custom date wheel for our Miyota 9015 with black background and white numbers! 

*CH6 in black DLC+solid bronze bezel+bronze crown:* 
This is currently my favorite version of the CH6 and *30x watches* were sent to my German DLC coating company. The DLC coating will be the best you could get and is the same as used for the ORCA series. Dark black and extremely hard. Together with the bronze bezel and crown this gives a phantastic watch. The watch will be sold *without the Maddog strap and buckle to come down with the costs and price*. Instead of the Maddog buckle we will include a great black strap with black stitching and the *new 24mm HELBERG bronze buckle*!!! 
*We will offer the HELBERG CH6 DLC/Bronze only with the black dial with or without the date window and the 4mm crystal*. The *handset is chromed* on both dials and fits to the chromed applications on the dial. 
As soon as the CH6 in DLC will be available I will send out a H2O newsletter so that registered H2O/HELBERG friends and customers have the first choice to order this watch before it will be announced on Oceanictime. You could sign in into our newsletter on our homepage www.h2o-watch.com or www.helberg.com.

*24mm Helberg bronze buckle will be available in our shop in the next week.* Around 20x-30x new leather straps will be included into the shop system at the same time.

For September I´m also planning to launch the HELBERG CH7 and a special version of the H2O ORCA series with ETA 2892 TOP movement (just 22x movements are available). So quite some new stuff for the remaining days in September.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi friends, I´m back from holiday and business trip.
> 
> @Roy: I think we spoke today and your watch will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed your vacation!!
Thanks for all the news. 
Do u have the rendering for the DLC/bronze new ch6? Also what is its price?
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Clemens, first place welcome back. Second finally i have my watch and i'm really satisfied with its quality its very well made solid etc. I'm enjoying a lot play with its patina. And last but not least, why will you not make it in bronze anymore? And also how many watches have you produced?

Best regards, and thanks again,


Cesar


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will shot some images for the introduction soon. I think I have made a few shots in the IMAGE thread of the CH6 about 4-5 weeks ago. These images were shot in the garden and the final images will be better of course.  I haven´t decided on the exact packaging and pricing, but as the Maddog strap is out the price will be interesting. 

As a rather small company I have to focus and prioritize my energy and time on certain projects and I believe driving the HELBERG CH8 forward might be more interesting for many of you. There might be a new batch of the CH6 in bronze, but currently I have no plan when.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Would love to see some pictures of CH7!!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfect thanks Clemens.... What about how many watches were produced? That one in dlc/bronze will be a killer

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I will shot some images for the introduction soon. I think I have made a few shots in the IMAGE thread of the CH6 about 4-5 weeks ago. These images were shot in the garden and the final images will be better of course.  I haven´t decided on the exact packaging and pricing, but as the Maddog strap is out the price will be interesting.
> 
> As a rather small company I have to focus and prioritize my energy and time on certain projects and I believe driving the HELBERG CH8 forward might be more interesting for many of you. There might be a new batch of the CH6 in bronze, but currently I have no plan when.


these I think 
Stunning! I may just need this one! 


H2O Watch said:


> I have also tried something different and unbelieveable how dark my main case became!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome! Wow!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't wait to have mine those pics are making me salivate I'll post my bronze brown dial che when it arrives!


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good evening, Clemens.



H2O Watch said:


> That´s right. The new 24mm bronze buckle will arrive end of next week and I will add the buckle around 12.09.14 into the shop.





H2O Watch said:


> ....*24mm Helberg bronze buckle will be available in our shop in the next week.* Around 20x-30x new leather straps will be included into the shop system at the same time.


When? Straps came, and the possibility of their use is not. Buckley from CH 6 is not suitable.:-(


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Fedex package is on its way with the first 100x 24mm bronze buckles. They will arrive on Monday and product will become available to order on Wednesday. Additional buckles will arrive about 2 weeks later.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good to Hear Clemens.... I wil order One....


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Fedex package is on its way with the first 100x 24mm bronze buckles. They will arrive on Monday and product will become available to order on Wednesday. Additional buckles will arrive about 2 weeks later.


Hi Clemens
mi just wondering I ordered a ch6 bronze brown dial I'm in Mexico, I did the last payment weeks ago I just wanted to confirm the payment

I'm 
Samuel sanchez mejia
Av vallarta 3033

In guadalajara mexico

Thanks a lot


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You did not get the watch shipped, because you never paid the watch in full. The final invoice is still unpaid until today! 
I would recommend you to better discuss such matters by email.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

The payment was completed one month ago I just wanted to confirm you received it I'll continue by email from here on 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it still possible to purchace a bronze CH6? I was fortunate to have capitalized on the pre-order and "scored" a black dialed, "superdomed", ceramic bezeled beauty...patinating well and looking lovely thank you!
Question: is it still possible to purchace another bronze CH6? I only see the a black dialed option for purchace... Are the other colors (specifically BROWN dial non-creamic bezel) still available as well?
My unit is fantastic...performing flawlessly.
The quality of the bronze in the CH6 is "stellar"...patinates like a "BOSS"! LoL Between the materials used and the design of the watch...I'm looking to pick up another! Anybody got any info on the possibility of picking up another CH6 from Clemens?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Believe me I would like to sell you another CH6 in Bronze, but I couldn´t. 

Currently there is no stock on the bronze version and also the stock of the SS version is getting lower as I`m planning a new special version with DLC coated bezel, ceramic inlay and *incl. DLC coated mesh bracelet*!  Not too many will be available!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Believe me I would like to sell you another CH6 in Bronze, but I couldn´t.
> 
> Currently there is no stock on the bronze version and also the stock of the SS version is getting lower as I`m planning a new special version with DLC coated bezel, ceramic inlay and *incl. DLC coated mesh bracelet*!  Not too many will be available!
> 
> View attachment 2443049


That SS with DLC bezel will be stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Believe me I would like to sell you another CH6 in Bronze, but I couldn´t.
> 
> Currently there is no stock on the bronze version and also the stock of the SS version is getting lower as I`m planning a new special version with DLC coated bezel, ceramic inlay and *incl. DLC coated mesh bracelet*!  Not too many will be available!
> 
> View attachment 2443049


Well... That's...a "letdown". lol... 
And there it is; ANOTHER reason to "capitalize" on the pre-order. I thought one would be enough... I was terribly wrong! Next time Clemens...next time...I want TWO!!!
I wonder...i wonder...the posibility of a "2nd edition" bronze CH6? If it does as well as the first...it may be the "best bronze deal" for the year! Again... So nice...you had to do it twice! LoL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Well... That's...a "letdown". lol...
> And there it is; ANOTHER reason to "capitalize" on the pre-order. I thought one would be enough... I was terribly wrong! Next time Clemens...next time...I want TWO!!!


They pop up on sales forum so check Watchrecon and you'll no doubt be able to grab a second one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> They pop up on sales forum so check Watchrecon and you'll no doubt be able to grab a second one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Like a "bloodhound".... A few of the "flat crystal" units I've seen floating around. Most of the "flippers" did so months (if not weeks) after delivery...5-6 months ago. Now, seems the folks who have one are keeping them. 
Can't blame em'...

Eventually... "It's not the kill...it's the thrill of the chase" Deep Purple


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Like a "bloodhound".... A few of the "flat crystal" units I've seen floating around. Most of the "flippers" did so months (if not weeks) after delivery...5-6 months ago. Now, seems the folks who have one are keeping them.
> Can't blame em'...
> 
> Eventually... "It's not the kill...it's the thrill of the chase" Deep Purple











....got it!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The Helberg CH6 has been such a success that they have practically sold out on the second hand market as well. Call me crazy, but the design and build is of such quality that I can invison them becoming highly collectable and in such demand they'll most likely appreciate in value over time.

Well done Clemens!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments!  The company and their products are relatively new and I will do my best to continue or even improve my line up and quality.

In the meantime the HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE with ceramic inlay will be back in stock again on this Friday, 13.03.2015. The first batch was sold out in just 3-4 days. Let´s see how they will last this time.  I have limited numbers of parts left in the CH6 inventory and I´m not sure this version could be made again.

HELBERG CH6 / DLC + BRONZE BEZEL + CERAMIC INLAY - HELBERG CH6 - Helberg Uhren


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not too forget the new HELBERG CH6 in SS/DLC WITH DATE WINDOW and black date wheel.  Available from 13.03.2015.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two combo are hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to agree, those are killer. I was planning on a CH6 in all SS, now perhaps one of these instead! Nice!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait, there will be even a third new version available on Friday.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Clemens, I will wait, but damn, I'm not sure if my wallet can keep up! With my Kalmar 2, the CH10 on the horizon, and these new CH6 variations I could have a new watch for every day of the week. KEEP THEM COMING!

I wonder if the black strap pictured above on the CH6 is available for purchase?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Wait, there will be even a third new version available on Friday.


And???


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

No Teasing Clemens.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No time. Have to render for the ORCA visual configurator.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Clemens, stop with this torturing. My wallet surrenders


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m very sorry, but here are the three new versions and also the HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE is back in stock. 

HELBERG CH6 SS / BRONZE + DATE - Featured









HELBERG CH6 SS / DLC + DATE - Featured









HELBERG CH6 SS / DLC + NO DATE - Featured









HELBERG CH6 / DLC + BRONZELÜNETTE + KERAMIKINLAY - Featured


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice!!!

Is the all bronze going to make a come back at some point?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

EHV said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Is the all bronze going to make a come back at some point?


hope not! I intend to sell mine at a profit! NOT! Mine's a keeper!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

All black DLC version and I'm in. Maybe someday


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Really like SS/DLC with date! Wish it came with flat Sapphire though. The bubble Sapphire make it nearly 20mm thick!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have bronze and SS already but might sell the bronze.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

The longer I have mine the more I enjoy it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

It's finally landed in NZ. Can't wait.
CH6 DLC black/ bronze
Pics to follow, still in transit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok it's landed. Happy days
My first H2O Helberg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

